# knitting tea party 17 january '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 17 January 14

Snow - we have more snow  not a lot  but enough to make the city streets somewhat treacherous this morning  the snow arrived along with some high winds which really helped with the drifting. The salt and plow were out early  the main roads are fine now  I have my doubts about the city streets. Bobby of wtoltv says we could get one to three more inches tomorrow. We are almost breaking the record for number of inches of snow in January. Its fine with me if we dont break it. Lol

Ive been taking Gary to work these past two mornings - his truck is in the shop getting new brakes starting with new bearings  everything will be new. That will cost a few shekels  but at least he will be able to stop  which in the scheme of things is rather important.

It started snowing again  little flakes but they do add up. I think we need a combination of comfort food and something hot.

Greek-Style Chicken with Pickled Onions, Tomatoes, and Tzatziki

Serve this meal with warm pita or other flatbread instead of rice, if you like. 
SERVINGS: 4

1 medium red onion, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar 
Coarse salt and ground pepper
3 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (1 1/2 pounds total), cut into 1-inch pieces 
2 teaspoons finely grated lemon zest, plus 4 teaspoons lemon juice (from 2 lemons) 
2 teaspoons dried oregano 
1/2 English cucumber, halved crosswise and thinly sliced 
2/3 cup nonfat plain Greek yogurt 
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley leaves 
4 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 pint grape or cherry tomatoes, halved (2 cups) 
Cooked long-grain white rice, for serving

Note: A short soak in a vinegar bath mellows red onions and turns them sweet and spicy. They make a great complement to juicy bites of chicken and the cool salad called tzatziki.

In a medium bowl, combine onion and vinegar; season with salt and pepper. In another medium bowl, combine chicken, lemon zest, and oregano; season with salt and pepper.

In a third medium bowl, make tzatziki: Combine cucumber, yogurt, parsley, and lemon juice; season with salt and pepper

In a large nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high. Add chicken and cook until golden brown and cooked through, about 10 minutes. Add tomatoes to pickled onions and serve with chicken, tzatziki, and rice.
http://www.marthastewart.com/863965/greek-style-chicken-pickled-onions-tomatoes-and-tzatziki?xsc=eml_edfsc_2014_01_08

There is a great recipe for tzatziki dip here  just dont ask me to pronounce it  lol 

http://greekfood.about.com/od/dipsspreadspures1/r/Tzatziki.htm.

Is gluten really important to our diets? I know a lot of things have it but is it necessary. I have never made gluten free bread so I dont know if it changes it any or not. Here is a gluten free desert  I also think it would be ww friendly  you tell me. Maybe a small piece. You could always make a fruit compote topping which might make it more ww friendly.

Lemon Loaf with Sugary Crust

This is a delicious cake, bursting with lemon flavor!

Ingredients:
¼ cup margarine or butter
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
rind of one lemon
1 cup rice flour
½ cup tapioca flour
½ tsp xanthan gum
1 ½ tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
½ cup milk

Directions:

Cream butter and sugar. Add eggs one at a time, and then add zest.

Mix dry ingredients, then add into wet mixture, alternating with milk.

Put in loaf pan and bake at 350°F for about 45 minutes or until done.

Topping: add 2 tablespoons of lemon juice and add enough sugar to make a thick mixture (too little and your cake will be soggy). Immediately after cakes are done, spoon topping over cake-just a thin layer.

Cakes freeze well so can x 4 the recipe (but just use 2 lemons/rinds).

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/Recipe.aspx?nid=1632&utm_nooverride=1

Bentley is such a happy baby  he smiles and gurgles and loves being snuggled. He and I had quite a conversation this morning while Heidi ran the boys to school. I also found out he likes his coffee black  but I didnt mention that to Heidi. She tends to come unglued when he gets fed unbaby type things although she did allow him to suck on a wedge of grapefruit the other day. Since I am the only one that drinks their coffee black I am trying to start him early so I have someone that agrees that you shouldnt ruin good coffee with sugar and/or cream.

I have only ever taste tofu once that I thought was good  it was at shangaii gardens in seattle  and it had been stir-fried with something that made it crisp all the way through and gave it a good flavor  however  I know there are some of you that like it so here you go. Personally  I think it sounds good without the tofu  but that is just me.

Tofu Bibimbap
Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:

Bibimbap Sauce: 
4 tablespoons Gochujang 
2 tablespoons sesame oil 
2 tablespoons sugar 
2 tablespoons water 
2 teaspoons rice wine vinegar 
1 clove minced garlic

Other Fixings:

Short grain white rice 
1 large carrot, shredded 
1 red pepper, sliced 
1/2 cucumber, sliced thin 
8 oz. Shiitake mushrooms, sliced 
4 oz. enoki mushrooms (opt.) 
Bird chilis (opt.) 
4 large eggs 
16 ounces tofu, pressed 
Vegetable oil 
Soy sauce

Directions:
For sauce, mince garlic very fine and stir together with other ingredients. You can make the sauce well in advance and store it in the fridge if you want.

For tofu, preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Lay out a few paper towels on a flat surface and place tofu on paper towels. Cover tofu with paper towels and add some weight to the tofu to press out the liquid. Let the tofu press for at least 20 minutes.

Add a drizzle of vegetable oil to a baking dish and add pressed tofu. Top each piece of tofu with a small drizzle of the bibimbap sauce.

Bake tofu for 60 minutes, turning once halfway through.

Meanwhile, cook rice according to instructions. I like to use short grain white rice, but any rice will work.

When you are about ready to serve, saute grated carrots and peppers with a drizzle of oil in a large skillet. Just cook until the veggies start to soften, but still have a tiny crunch, maybe a minute or two.

Add another drizzle of oil to the pan and toss in the sliced shiitake mushrooms and cook over high heat for 3-4 minutes. You can toss in some bird chilis as well if you want to add some additional heat to the dish. Don't eat the bird chilis though. They will be too hot!

Finally, you can wipe out the skillets, add a fresh drizzle of oil, and crack in a few eggs. Cook the eggs for 60 seconds until the whites are just set. Then you can either flip the eggs or cover the skillet and let the eggs steam for 30 seconds. Try not to overcook the yolk though.

Make the bowls by scooping a big spoon of rice into each bowl and stirring in some of the sauce. Top with carrots, peppers, mushrooms, sliced fresh cucumber, sliced tofu, the egg, and extra sauce on the side.

Macheesemo.com

For some reason I dont seem to have as many birds this winter as last. There are always some eating the thistle seed but it isnt going down very fast which means either there arent many birds or they just havent found it yet. Last year I was putting new thistle seed in at least every other day and sometimes every day. Almost time to put in a new cake of suet I noticed this morning. I also need to buy a new feeder  one that is made for wild bird seed. I think my feeders are just for the thistle seed.

I have a wind chime  it is a sand cast bell with a heavy clapper inside and a thingy hanging from the clapper to catch the wind. It is a great sound and I miss it when it isnt ringing. Every so often I need to get Gary to fix it. Something wears and either the clapper falls out or the little thingy comes off. Even though he doesnt particularly like the sound he has always come to my rescue and fixed it.

I really love my son-in-law  he is very thoughtful in so many ways. But I do worry about him. He is going to be fifty in august and you would think it is the end of the world. He is so hung up on age  how old he will be when Bentley graduates from high school, etc. He is very much a glass half empty kind of guy and this does him no good. Heidi and I both think he is suffering some depression but our attempts to have him see a doctor have been to no avail. It hurts me to see him so miserable  I just want to shake him and march him into the doctor and tell him to talk. But he would just pooh pooh the whole think  guess it is not macho to be depressed. So  I am going to ask the knitting tea party to put him on your prayer lists and see what miracles we can work for him. Thank you.

I love instant breakfast  for those of you across the pond and down under who may not have it  and I am assuming a lot here  it is a powder you mix with milk that purports to have all the essential vitamins and minerals to give your children a healthy breakfast alternative when they are in a hurry. I use it as additional nourishment and a pick me up when I need a snack in the middle of the afternoon. One could also use the following recipe the same way  I would probably be drinking the instant breakfast at the same time  something to dip the cookie in. psst  it is ww friendly.

Great Start Breakfast Cookies

Makes: 12 breakfast cookies

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup Fisher® Chef's Naturals® Chopped Pecans
1 package Pillsbury® Big Deluxe refrigerated oatmeal raisin cookies
1 cup finely shredded carrots
2 1/2 cups toasted whole wheat flake cereal, crushed to 1 cup
1/2 cup flaked coconut
1 tablespoon grated orange peel
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon McCormick® Ground Cinnamon
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
2 tablespoons fresh orange juice
3 orange slices, if desired
3 large strawberries, if desired

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 350°F. To toast pecans, spread in 15x10-inch pan with sides. Bake 6 to 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until brown.

Line 2 cookie sheets with cooking parchment paper or spray with Crisco® Original No-Stick Cooking Spray.

In large bowl, break up cookie dough. Add carrots, cereal, toasted pecans, coconut, orange peel, salt, and cinnamon. Mix with wooden spoon or knead with hands, until well blended.

Divide dough into 12 equal portions (rounded 1/4 cup each).

Place 6 portions of dough on each cookie sheet. Flatten each to 2 3/4-inch round.

Bake 14 to 17 minutes or until edges are set and bottoms are golden brown.

Cool on cookie sheets 3 minutes. Remove to cooling racks. Cool completely, about 15 minutes.

In small bowl, combine powdered sugar and orange juice; blend well.

Spoon glaze over cookies. Place cookies on serving platter; garnish with orange slices and strawberries.

Store in tightly covered container.

1 Serving (1 Serving) - Calories 300 - Total Fat 11g - Dietary Fiber 3g

I think I am going out for dinner tonight  at least that is what eddie and I discussed on Tuesday when I called him to wish him a happy birthday and informed him I would take him out for dinner tonight to celebrate - told him he could choose the place. He couldnt make up his mind so he said he would call me this morning  and it is not afternoon and no phone call. I am debating whether I should call him or just let it go. I am usually the one that calls  I realize he is busy in his retirement  treasurer of the church  on several church boards, etc  but one would think he could take the time to call. We went out for diner between Christmas and new years  think that is when it was  had not seen him since before I left for seattle in august. I decided to just wait until he called  and had he not called I probably would have just let it go. I mean  if you want a friendship dont both people have to work on it?

Here is a summer recipe I am going to tack up on the inside of my cupboard door so I dont forget where it is. I think it sounds very good. You could do the same think I suppose if you sautéed everything or even put it under the broiler  but grilling just gives it that special flavor. Cant you just see yourself sitting under a grape vine trellis eating this on a summers day with a glass of lemonade  just being lazy and taking your time. Maybe a few buzzing bees among the grapes - pollinating to make sure you have a marvelous crop of grapes. Among other things I do have a great imagination. Lol I wonder what would happen if you used a George foreman grill in the house?

Grilled Summer Vegetable and Quinoa Salad

1 large summer squash, sliced length-wise into 1/4 inch planks
1 large zucchini, sliced length-wise into 1/4 inch planks
1 large eggplant, sliced length-wise into 1/2 inch planks
1 onion, sliced into 1-inch wide wedges, separated 
1 bunch of hearty greens, such as Swiss chard or kale 
1 cup cooked quinoa 
2 to 3 tablespoons of thinly sliced parsley, basil or mint (choose 1 or use all 3)
Olive oil, salt and pepper to finish

Prepare a grill for medium-high direct cooking.

Take the sliced squash, zucchini, eggplant and onion and toss with oil, salt and pepper in a large bowl.

Grill until nice cooked, with thick grill marks, 10 to 15 minutes. Remove from the grill and transfer to a bowl. 
Allow to cool slightly and then chop the vegetables into bite-size pieces.

Brush the greens with oil, then toss directly on the grill.

Grill briefly on each side, allowing the greens to get 
charred lightly, 1 to 2 minutes per side. Remove to a pan, and cut into bite size pieces (use scissors if the 
greens are too hot).

Toss the grilled vegetables and greens in a bowl with the quinoa. Taste it, and adjust the seasoning to the 
amount of quinoa, salt and pepper that you like.

If you'd like more moisture, add a few additional tablespoons of olive oil.

Finish with fresh herbs. Serve immediately or chill.

thebittenword.com

Tip Kitty is my largest kitty  and she has the longest tail I have ever seen  she walks and her/his tail undulates back and forth  so cute to watch. Well  tip kitty has discovered how to open my closed door  it is a bifold door  and has been spending a lot of time in there. I havent checked yet to see what she is doing. I am not afraid of her making a pooh pooh mess  but I am wondering where she is parking her butt and sleeping. As long as she doesnt rend anything into shreds I am good with her sleeping in the closet. The water heater is in there so maybe she is curled up against it and sleeping the sleep only cats are capable of.

I always like it when I can find a recipe that is both ww friendly and also diabetic friendly  especially if said recipe is a desert.

Cherry Cobbler With Corn Bread Biscuits Recipe 
Quick Info:

Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 156, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 165mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 28g, Cholesterol: 11mg, Protein: 3g 
Exchanges: Fruit: 1, Other Carb: 1, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

15 ounce(s) cherries, unsweetened pitted dark, frozen package
1/4 cup(s) water, or orange juice 
2 teaspoon cornstarch 
3 tablespoon flour, all-purpose 
2 tablespoon cornmeal 
1 tablespoon sugar 
3/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon allspice, ground, or nutmeg 
4 teaspoon butter 
2 tablespoon refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed 
2 tablespoon milk, fat-free 
ice cream, low-fat, (optional)

Preparation

For filling, in a medium saucepan, combine cherries, the water or orange juice, and the cornstarch. Let stand for 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, preheat oven to 400°F. For biscuit topping, in a medium bowl, stir together flour, cornmeal, sugar, the baking powder, salt, and allspice or nutmeg. Using a pastry blender or 2 table knives, cut in the butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Make a well in the center of cornmeal mixture. Set aside.

Cook and stir the filling over medium heat until thickened and bubbly. Divide fruit mixture among four 10-ounce custard cups or individual baking dishes.

In a small bowl, stir together the egg product and milk. Add the egg mixture all at once to the cornmeal mixture. Using a fork, stir just until moistened. Immediately spoon a mound of the biscuit topping on top of the hot filling in each custard cup or baking dish.

Bake about 15 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in topping comes out clean. Serve warm. If desired, serve with ice cream.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/cherry-cobbler-with-corn-bread-biscuits.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthmanagingdiabetes_20140113

I wish I had remembered I had this before Christmas so I am going to give it to you now so you have it for next Christmas. I think it is a great idea and think of the good you are doing by spending money at goodwill.

DIY Wreath from Upcycled Sweaters

Save / RememberSign-in to save
There are lovely aspects of the holiday season to focus on, one of them being the idea of handmade. Handmade gifts, decorations, and food enhance any experience, and time shared preparing is memorable, empowering, and appreciated. This "Home-for-the-Holidays Wreath" speaks to that ideal. See it as an inspiration to reduce consumption around these festive holiday occasions and to use what you have to make something to share or to give.

While sewing skills are not in high demand here, you will need a fair amount of upper-body strength for the tying process.

Materials:
-About 5 pounds felted wool sweater scraps leftover from other projects
-Sharp fabric scissors or a rotary cutter and pad
-2 yards extra strong no-stretch twine (baling twine works great)
-A weaving needle that you can thread the baling twine through
-Small spring-loaded pliers
-Work gloves
-A size 14 yarn darner needle
-2 yards embroidery floss or similar cotton sewing yarn
-A small metal ring designed to hold keys
-Small piece of ribbon or colored tape
-Felted Holly or Poinsettia or decorative bow for finished wreath

Step 1

Preparing Your Materials

Cut the felted wool material you have gathered into 4" squares. This cut material can be loosely described as squares; it is nice to spice up the look and texture of the finished wreath with occasional oddly shaped bits and pieces. Think about each cut piece having about the same area as a 4" square. To avoid pools or blocks of color and make a randomly colored wreath, it is important to cut all the material you will need before you move on to the next step. Put your cut pieces into a laundry basket or bin as you cut. Once you are finished with the cutting process, toss the pieces to ensure a random mix of color throughout. Variation: Use lighter weight fabrics in pastels or summery tones or a mix of fabric textures. Play around with the idea and see what you develop.

Step 2

Constructing the Wreath
Place the cut squares in stacks 3" to 4" high; I fold any long skinny ones in half.

Step 3

Thread your large weaving needle with a 2-yard length of baling twine. Make a large double overhand knot about 8" from the end.

Step 4

With your threaded needle, poke through the center of one stack of felted squares, checking to be sure you have pierced each layer as you pick it up. Continue to thread all the stacks of cut goods onto the twine, one after the other, pulling them to the knot as you go. This process is easier with the aid of the pliers. Hold the needle firmly with the pliers. With your other hand, tug the cut goods over the needle and down to meet the knot. Be sure the pieces are laying flat next to each other without being bunched up, adding bulk that will loosen later.

Step 5

Continue to pack the bits tightly together until you have threaded a 42" long caterpillar on your baling twine. (I measure this when I am not pushing the pieces down and they are not under pressure.)

Step 6

Wear your work gloves to tie the two ends of the twine in a very strong, nonslip knot. Do this sitting on the floor with the twine -between the toes like a flip-flop. Push the fabric away with your feet while pulling the twine tight and trying like hell to knot it well. A loose knot makes a droopy wreath. Use a square knot with an extra go round. There are a few things to know about knots and wreaths: 1) It is hard to undo a loose knot and tie it over again. 2) If you get fabric entangled in the knot, it will loosen more easily. 3) If you practice tying the knot with the same twine before you make the wreath, it will help you know what you are doing when time is of the essence. 4) Plan on redoing this step a time or two before you get your desired finish  it is really easy to do it wrong.

Step 7

Finishing the Wreath

Decide which side is the front. Thread the needle with the embroidery floss, knot both ends together, and attach the key ring to the wreath back with very deep, strong stitches. The ring will be used to hang the wreath, and it looks nicest if it cannot be seen from the front. Mark the ring with a piece of brightly colored tape or ribbon so it is easy to find later.

Step 8
Once you have the base complete, embellish it with a felted Holly sprig (or two) and/or Poinsettias. Pay attention to the wreaths orientation, being sure you know where the top is.

Step 9

A wide bow is a nice, traditional holiday addition. Use ribbon or cut a wide strip of pretty cloth from something used and try that. You might have to piece it together to make it long enough. Starch will help it stand crisply.

I dont think I have given you this recipe but if I have just put it down to craft.

MINI FRITTATAS

Yield: about 40 mini frittatas

Ingredients
Nonstick vegetable oil cooking spray 
8 large eggs 
1/2 cup whole milk 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
4 ounces thinly sliced ham, chopped 
1/3 cup freshly grated Parmesan 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh Italian parsley leaves

Directions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

Spray 2 mini muffin tins (each with 24 cups) with nonstick spray.

Whisk the eggs, milk, pepper, and salt in a large bowl to blend well.

Stir in the ham, cheese, and parsley.

Fill prepared muffin cups almost to the top with the egg mixture.

Bake until the egg mixture puffs and is just set in the center, about 8 to 10 minutes.

Using a rubber spatula, loosen the frittatas from the muffin cups and slide the frittatas onto a platter. Serve immediately. 
Per piece (40): Calories: 22; Total Fat: 1.5 grams; Fiber: 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/mini-frittatas-recipe/index.html?rsrc=search
for when the kids were here and found that they heated up very well in the microwave - just a few seconds. So now I make up a pan of these and put them in the fridge and whenever I want some protein, I just heat up a couple. 
I've been throwing mushrooms, kale, spinach, peppers, or whatever I have around.

They're great as part of a pepper and egg sandwich too! I've been trying to keep home-made chicken or tuna salad around too for quick bites. I limit the bread to a couple of times per week so I eat a lot of lettuce wraps and tortilla wraps.

With many of us experiencing really cold weather the last recipe of the day is for us.

Curried Butternut Squash Soup Recipe

By now youre dining repertoire is heavy into the soup rotation part of the year. If youre notthen youre seriously missing out. Every year, about this time, people reach for the biggest pots and pans they have and start tossing stuff in there to make a ginormous pot of soup. Its the only thing that really seems to satisfy our hunger in these cold dark months. Some like their soups thick and some like them thin. Some like them creamy and some like themwell, not creamy. This curried butternut squash soup is the creamy kind, but without cream (of the dairy sort anyway). The warmth from the bowl and the simmering heat from the spices should warm you deliciously from head to toe.

Just because it isnt Fall anymore doesnt mean the squash has to disappear. In fact now, more than ever, these little things can save your butt in the kitchen. Lets face it  squash have a shelf life longer than todays most popular celebrity. I always keep a few of these hanging out on my kitchen counter.

Roasting butternut squash can give you a couple of different outcomes, depending on how you prepare it. Cut it into chunks, coat it in a little olive oil and sprinkle it with herbs. Pop it in the oven and youll have a great vegetable side dish. The inside is all warm and mushy while the outside gets sweet as the edges caramelize and get a little chewy. Or.you can simply cut it in half and roast it. This will give you the mushier version of the squash but its perfect to mix with some seasoning and serve as a great alternative to mashed potatoes.

Roasting butternut squash the latter way is also the way to making a great pot of soup. And in case you were wonderingyes, you can usually turn your leftover mashed squash dishes into delicious bowls of soup by adding broth to thin them out.

Creamy butternut squash soup is a bit of an oxymoron. How often do you see a soup called butternut squash soup thats a bunch of cubes of orange squash bobbing in a bowl of broth? My guess is not many. Since pureed squash is already creamy, you really dont need to add any cream to it. Oh, and while were at itthe squash is also pretty sweet on its own so you dont really need to add any sweetener to it either.

For this recipe, I added coconut milk (not dairy cream but Ill admit its more or less cream of a different source) because I wanted it to have more of an Indian flavor to go along with the curry. I find that adding curry to squash helps to bring out even more of its sweetness. Yes, I will sprinkle some curry powder on simple cubes of roasted squash of just about any sort.

I also used chicken stock in this recipe to thin it out, but you could easily use vegetable stock to make this a vegan soup.

Since this was going to be our dinner, I made up a few croutons by toasting some leftover bread with a bit of cheese and black pepper on top. But you could also top the soup with some roasted pumpkin seeds or even chopped bacon. Minus the bread (of course) this is a great gluten free or paleo recipe for those of you trying to find something to feed someone who is eating like that in the new year.

Curried Butternut Squash Soup Recipe 
My Mans Belly

Butternut squash soup is warm and comforting on a cold winter day, but when you add a little zip of curry youve added another level of delicious to that soup.

Author: Pamela Braun
Recipe type: Soup
Cuisine: American
Serves: 6-8

Ingredients

3  4 Pound Butternut Squash
2½ Cups Chicken Stock (low sodium)
1½ Cups Coconut Milk
1 Tablespoon + 2 Teaspoons Curry Powder
1 Tablespoon Kosher Salt
Freshly Ground Black Pepper

Instructions
Pre-heat oven to 425 degrees Fahrenheit.

Slice butternut squash in half lengthwise, scrape out and discard the seeds, and place on baking sheet cut side down.

Bake for 30  40 minutes or until you can feel through the skin that the squash has softened.

When cool enough to handle, scoop the squash into a large pot.

Add the remaining ingredients to the pot (add the amount of pepper you like) and heat over medium high heat.

Smash the squash and break it up as the soup heats.

To puree the soup either insert a stick blender into the pot or carefully ladle the soup into a blender.

If pureeing with the blender, make sure that you vent the lid before you puree. (If you dont, the heat will build up and cause a bit of a squash soup explosion.)

Pour back into the pot and serve.

Top with croutons, pumpkin seeds, bacon or whatever you like.

Notes
To make cleanup easier, line the baking sheet with foil before putting the squash on to bake.

http://mymansbelly.com/2014/01/07/curried-butternut-squash-soup-recipe/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MyMansBelly+%28My+Man%27s+Belly%29

So  with that I have time to run spell check and then I am going to hop in the shower  so much for being showered before breakfast. We both slipped up yesterday  just me today. We also need to get out and start walking. Heidi has been losing so that is what it is all about.

sam


----------



## agnescr

good evening Sam recipes look good.....am still trying to catch up on last weeks KTP

Sam that instant breakfast powder,called Readybreck over here is like wall paper paste ugh !!!! 
good thought heading Gary's way


----------



## gagesmom

Aha. I am on today and see the link for the new tea party. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Recipes look good as usual and the wreath looks like something I am going to copy and maybe do for next Christmas.

Going back to catch up on last weeks.


----------



## tami_ohio

Hello! I rarely check in to the Tea Party, because I forget about it, and sometimes on Friday don't even get a chance to check out the daily email.

It's snowing to beat the band about 30 miles west of Cleveland. It started about 2:30 this afternoon, with sunshine before that. The snow we got last night was maybe 2". It was so light that I could push it with the shovel to clear the driveway for DH before he came home from work. I DO NOT SHOVEL! So that tells you how light the snow was. All my hard work was for nothing, unless you count the fact that the ice made from the tire tracks had a chance to melt.

Some of your recipes sound good. I will check them out a little closer. I grabbed breakfast out, and we will be going out for a perch dinner soon. I did simmer a chicken carcass with celery and carrots this afternoon, for broth. I will probably make chicken noodle soup tomorrow.

I finished a Twisted Old Shale baby blanket this afternoon, for my soon to be born grand daughter. I did it in Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn in Hot Rose. I will post a picture as soon as I get the camera card up loaded. Probably in the picture section of the forum.

Stay safe and warm (or cool, depending on where you are!).

Tami


----------



## Sorlenna

Everything sounds scrumptious, as always! I think I am going to make some bread or rolls, just to warm me up. Three day weekend for me--woo hoo! We'll see how much I get done. LOL

Tami, I have a friend who calls your area Snowhio--stay warm & dry up there, and welcome.

If I make sufficient progress on my sweater back, I'll post a picture soon, though one of my books finally came...so I may have to read that first!

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Had only the most cursory of glances, Sam because I am heading out to the Otara Market to meet up with my friend Vivien that I knitted the striped sweater for. But at least by posting I will continue to be in the loop. Lovely sunny day here but a chill in the breeze. Ringo will go outside for a quick stroll then I must go.


----------



## gagesmom

We woke up to about 2 inches of snow this morning as well.


----------



## gagesmom

Have a great time Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Hiya Tami.

Would love to see your sweater Sorlenna.

Agnes saw your shawl on last weeks tp. Beautiful, and blues of any shade are my fave. :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Thanks for the opening Sam, great recipes and crafts. I agree that it takes two to make a proper friendship, and I think that unless there is an emergency it was very rude to fail to contact you re your kind offer to take your friend for a birthday meal. 
Gary is included in my prayers, he does sound depressed to say the least. But I know from personal experience that if someone doesn't want treatment you can't make them, unfortunately .


----------



## Designer1234

Good job, Sam. Gary is in my Prayers. My son became a father at 43 and he found it quite difficult. It is harder when the parents are older. I was 40 when we adopted Lisa -- it was hard to make sure she had friends and neighbours her own age - so we specifically bought a house in a new neightborhood. 

I hope that Gary overcomes his sad feelings about growing older -- It sounds as if he is a wonderful son in law, and so good to you. He and Heidi have their hands full, and I hope he does get help and someone to discuss his 
feelings with. My Dad 'refused' to grow old, which is not a very good idea when you have absolutely no choice. He made himself miserable worrying about it. I have not found it to be that bad -- in fact it has been a very very happy time for me since I retired and was able to spend time doing what I wanted to do. With Dad reacting so negatively to something he couldn't do a thing about -I made up my mind not to worry about something I can't change.

I guess sometimes we have to get old to get smart! Prayers go out to Heidi too as it is difficult for her to deal with it on top of all the other things. I am glad she has you there as moral support also that Gary has someone who is so much in his corner. Prayers are with you all.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna, I am usually more west of the lake effect snow, but as long as Lake Erie has open water, if the wind is juuuusssst right, we can get it. We don't have the cliffs on this end of the lake to create as much lake effect. It is just barely snowing now, but we have gotten at least an inch, maybe more since about 2:30.

Gagesmom, hiya back!

Tami


----------



## Dintoo

Love all the recipes, Sam, especially the salad and the squash soup. There is a recipe for Curried Squash and Apple Soup in the milk calendar for the month of January. Haven't tried it yet, but I plan to soon, as I love squash. 
Will remember Gary in prayer--some men can be so stubborn about going to the doctor. My husband used to think it was unmanly-until he was sick with liver cancer. 
The sun is shining brightly at the moment, but we had snow again this morning. I'm enjoying the sunshine while I have it. Take care everyone. Jinny


----------



## gagesmom

5pm and I am off for now. Got to get supper going, spaghetti and meatballs tonight.

See ya later.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 17 January 14
> 
> Snow - we have more snow  not a lot  but enough to make the city streets somewhat treacherous this morning  the snow arrived along with some high winds which really helped with the drifting. The salt and plow were out early  the main roads are fine now  I have my doubts about the city streets. Bobby of wtoltv says we could get one to three more inches tomorrow. We are almost breaking the record for number of inches of snow in January. Its fine with me if we dont break it. Lol
> 
> Ive been taking Gary to work these past two mornings - his truck is in the shop getting new brakes starting with new bearings  everything will be new. That will cost a few shekels  but at least he will be able to stop  which in the scheme of things is rather important.
> 
> It started snowing again  little flakes but they do add up. I think we need a combination of comfort food and something hot.
> 
> Greek-Style Chicken with Pickled Onions, Tomatoes, and Tzatziki
> 
> Serve this meal with warm pita or other flatbread instead of rice, if you like.
> SERVINGS: 4
> 
> 1 medium red onion, thinly sliced
> 2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar
> Coarse salt and ground pepper
> 3 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (1 1/2 pounds total), cut into 1-inch pieces
> 2 teaspoons finely grated lemon zest, plus 4 teaspoons lemon juice (from 2 lemons)
> 2 teaspoons dried oregano
> 1/2 English cucumber, halved crosswise and thinly sliced
> 2/3 cup nonfat plain Greek yogurt
> 1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley leaves
> 4 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 1 pint grape or cherry tomatoes, halved (2 cups)
> Cooked long-grain white rice, for serving
> 
> Note: A short soak in a vinegar bath mellows red onions and turns them sweet and spicy. They make a great complement to juicy bites of chicken and the cool salad called tzatziki.
> 
> In a medium bowl, combine onion and vinegar; season with salt and pepper. In another medium bowl, combine chicken, lemon zest, and oregano; season with salt and pepper.
> 
> In a third medium bowl, make tzatziki: Combine cucumber, yogurt, parsley, and lemon juice; season with salt and pepper
> 
> In a large nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high. Add chicken and cook until golden brown and cooked through, about 10 minutes. Add tomatoes to pickled onions and serve with chicken, tzatziki, and rice.
> http://www.marthastewart.com/863965/greek-style-chicken-pickled-onions-tomatoes-and-tzatziki?xsc=eml_edfsc_2014_01_08
> 
> There is a great recipe for tzatziki dip here  just dont ask me to pronounce it  lol 
> 
> http://greekfood.about.com/od/dipsspreadspures1/r/Tzatziki.htm.
> 
> Is gluten really important to our diets? I know a lot of things have it but is it necessary. I have never made gluten free bread so I dont know if it changes it any or not. Here is a gluten free desert  I also think it would be ww friendly  you tell me. Maybe a small piece. You could always make a fruit compote topping which might make it more ww friendly.
> 
> Lemon Loaf with Sugary Crust
> 
> This is a delicious cake, bursting with lemon flavor!
> 
> Ingredients:
> ¼ cup margarine or butter
> 1 cup sugar
> 2 eggs
> rind of one lemon
> 1 cup rice flour
> ½ cup tapioca flour
> ½ tsp xanthan gum
> 1 ½ tsp baking powder
> ½ tsp salt
> ½ cup milk
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Cream butter and sugar. Add eggs one at a time, and then add zest.
> 
> Mix dry ingredients, then add into wet mixture, alternating with milk.
> 
> Put in loaf pan and bake at 350°F for about 45 minutes or until done.
> 
> Topping: add 2 tablespoons of lemon juice and add enough sugar to make a thick mixture (too little and your cake will be soggy). Immediately after cakes are done, spoon topping over cake-just a thin layer.
> 
> Cakes freeze well so can x 4 the recipe (but just use 2 lemons/rinds).
> 
> http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/Recipe.aspx?nid=1632&utm_nooverride=1
> 
> Bentley is such a happy baby  he smiles and gurgles and loves being snuggled. He and I had quite a conversation this morning while Heidi ran the boys to school. I also found out he likes his coffee black  but I didnt mention that to Heidi. She tends to come unglued when he gets fed unbaby type things although she did allow him to suck on a wedge of grapefruit the other day. Since I am the only one that drinks their coffee black I am trying to start him early so I have someone that agrees that you shouldnt ruin good coffee with sugar and/or cream.
> 
> I have only ever taste tofu once that I thought was good  it was at shangaii gardens in seattle  and it had been stir-fried with something that made it crisp all the way through and gave it a good flavor  however  I know there are some of you that like it so here you go. Personally  I think it sounds good without the tofu  but that is just me.
> 
> Tofu Bibimbap
> Yield: 4 servings
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Bibimbap Sauce:
> 4 tablespoons Gochujang
> 2 tablespoons sesame oil
> 2 tablespoons sugar
> 2 tablespoons water
> 2 teaspoons rice wine vinegar
> 1 clove minced garlic
> 
> Other Fixings:
> 
> Short grain white rice
> 1 large carrot, shredded
> 1 red pepper, sliced
> 1/2 cucumber, sliced thin
> 8 oz. Shiitake mushrooms, sliced
> 4 oz. enoki mushrooms (opt.)
> Bird chilis (opt.)
> 4 large eggs
> 16 ounces tofu, pressed
> Vegetable oil
> Soy sauce
> 
> Directions:
> For sauce, mince garlic very fine and stir together with other ingredients. You can make the sauce well in advance and store it in the fridge if you want.
> 
> For tofu, preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Lay out a few paper towels on a flat surface and place tofu on paper towels. Cover tofu with paper towels and add some weight to the tofu to press out the liquid. Let the tofu press for at least 20 minutes.
> 
> Add a drizzle of vegetable oil to a baking dish and add pressed tofu. Top each piece of tofu with a small drizzle of the bibimbap sauce.
> 
> Bake tofu for 60 minutes, turning once halfway through.
> 
> Meanwhile, cook rice according to instructions. I like to use short grain white rice, but any rice will work.
> 
> When you are about ready to serve, saute grated carrots and peppers with a drizzle of oil in a large skillet. Just cook until the veggies start to soften, but still have a tiny crunch, maybe a minute or two.
> 
> Add another drizzle of oil to the pan and toss in the sliced shiitake mushrooms and cook over high heat for 3-4 minutes. You can toss in some bird chilis as well if you want to add some additional heat to the dish. Don't eat the bird chilis though. They will be too hot!
> 
> Finally, you can wipe out the skillets, add a fresh drizzle of oil, and crack in a few eggs. Cook the eggs for 60 seconds until the whites are just set. Then you can either flip the eggs or cover the skillet and let the eggs steam for 30 seconds. Try not to overcook the yolk though.
> 
> Make the bowls by scooping a big spoon of rice into each bowl and stirring in some of the sauce. Top with carrots, peppers, mushrooms, sliced fresh cucumber, sliced tofu, the egg, and extra sauce on the side.
> 
> Macheesemo.com
> 
> For some reason I dont seem to have as many birds this winter as last. There are always some eating the thistle seed but it isnt going down very fast which means either there arent many birds or they just havent found it yet. Last year I was putting new thistle seed in at least every other day and sometimes every day. Almost time to put in a new cake of suet I noticed this morning. I also need to buy a new feeder  one that is made for wild bird seed. I think my feeders are just for the thistle seed.
> 
> I have a wind chime  it is a sand cast bell with a heavy clapper inside and a thingy hanging from the clapper to catch the wind. It is a great sound and I miss it when it isnt ringing. Every so often I need to get Gary to fix it. Something wears and either the clapper falls out or the little thingy comes off. Even though he doesnt particularly like the sound he has always come to my rescue and fixed it.
> 
> I really love my son-in-law  he is very thoughtful in so many ways. But I do worry about him. He is going to be fifty in august and you would think it is the end of the world. He is so hung up on age  how old he will be when Bentley graduates from high school, etc. He is very much a glass half empty kind of guy and this does him no good. Heidi and I both think he is suffering some depression but our attempts to have him see a doctor have been to no avail. It hurts me to see him so miserable  I just want to shake him and march him into the doctor and tell him to talk. But he would just pooh pooh the whole think  guess it is not macho to be depressed. So  I am going to ask the knitting tea party to put him on your prayer lists and see what miracles we can work for him. Thank you.
> 
> I love instant breakfast  for those of you across the pond and down under who may not have it  and I am assuming a lot here  it is a powder you mix with milk that purports to have all the essential vitamins and minerals to give your children a healthy breakfast alternative when they are in a hurry. I use it as additional nourishment and a pick me up when I need a snack in the middle of the afternoon. One could also use the following recipe the same way  I would probably be drinking the instant breakfast at the same time  something to dip the cookie in. psst  it is ww friendly.
> 
> Great Start Breakfast Cookies
> 
> Makes: 12 breakfast cookies
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 1/2 cup Fisher® Chef's Naturals® Chopped Pecans
> 1 package Pillsbury® Big Deluxe refrigerated oatmeal raisin cookies
> 1 cup finely shredded carrots
> 2 1/2 cups toasted whole wheat flake cereal, crushed to 1 cup
> 1/2 cup flaked coconut
> 1 tablespoon grated orange peel
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 3/4 teaspoon McCormick® Ground Cinnamon
> 1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
> 2 tablespoons fresh orange juice
> 3 orange slices, if desired
> 3 large strawberries, if desired
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> Heat oven to 350°F. To toast pecans, spread in 15x10-inch pan with sides. Bake 6 to 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until brown.
> 
> Line 2 cookie sheets with cooking parchment paper or spray with Crisco® Original No-Stick Cooking Spray.
> 
> In large bowl, break up cookie dough. Add carrots, cereal, toasted pecans, coconut, orange peel, salt, and cinnamon. Mix with wooden spoon or knead with hands, until well blended.
> 
> Divide dough into 12 equal portions (rounded 1/4 cup each).
> 
> Place 6 portions of dough on each cookie sheet. Flatten each to 2 3/4-inch round.
> 
> Bake 14 to 17 minutes or until edges are set and bottoms are golden brown.
> 
> Cool on cookie sheets 3 minutes. Remove to cooling racks. Cool completely, about 15 minutes.
> 
> In small bowl, combine powdered sugar and orange juice; blend well.
> 
> Spoon glaze over cookies. Place cookies on serving platter; garnish with orange slices and strawberries.
> 
> Store in tightly covered container.
> 
> 1 Serving (1 Serving) - Calories 300 - Total Fat 11g - Dietary Fiber 3g
> 
> I think I am going out for dinner tonight  at least that is what eddie and I discussed on Tuesday when I called him to wish him a happy birthday and informed him I would take him out for dinner tonight to celebrate - told him he could choose the place. He couldnt make up his mind so he said he would call me this morning  and it is not afternoon and no phone call. I am debating whether I should call him or just let it go. I am usually the one that calls  I realize he is busy in his retirement  treasurer of the church  on several church boards, etc  but one would think he could take the time to call. We went out for diner between Christmas and new years  think that is when it was  had not seen him since before I left for seattle in august. I decided to just wait until he called  and had he not called I probably would have just let it go. I mean  if you want a friendship dont both people have to work on it?
> 
> Here is a summer recipe I am going to tack up on the inside of my cupboard door so I dont forget where it is. I think it sounds very good. You could do the same think I suppose if you sautéed everything or even put it under the broiler  but grilling just gives it that special flavor. Cant you just see yourself sitting under a grape vine trellis eating this on a summers day with a glass of lemonade  just being lazy and taking your time. Maybe a few buzzing bees among the grapes - pollinating to make sure you have a marvelous crop of grapes. Among other things I do have a great imagination. Lol I wonder what would happen if you used a George foreman grill in the house?
> 
> Grilled Summer Vegetable and Quinoa Salad
> 
> 1 large summer squash, sliced length-wise into 1/4 inch planks
> 1 large zucchini, sliced length-wise into 1/4 inch planks
> 1 large eggplant, sliced length-wise into 1/2 inch planks
> 1 onion, sliced into 1-inch wide wedges, separated
> 1 bunch of hearty greens, such as Swiss chard or kale
> 1 cup cooked quinoa
> 2 to 3 tablespoons of thinly sliced parsley, basil or mint (choose 1 or use all 3)
> Olive oil, salt and pepper to finish
> 
> Prepare a grill for medium-high direct cooking.
> 
> Take the sliced squash, zucchini, eggplant and onion and toss with oil, salt and pepper in a large bowl.
> 
> Grill until nice cooked, with thick grill marks, 10 to 15 minutes. Remove from the grill and transfer to a bowl.
> Allow to cool slightly and then chop the vegetables into bite-size pieces.
> 
> Brush the greens with oil, then toss directly on the grill.
> 
> Grill briefly on each side, allowing the greens to get
> charred lightly, 1 to 2 minutes per side. Remove to a pan, and cut into bite size pieces (use scissors if the
> greens are too hot).
> 
> Toss the grilled vegetables and greens in a bowl with the quinoa. Taste it, and adjust the seasoning to the
> amount of quinoa, salt and pepper that you like.
> 
> If you'd like more moisture, add a few additional tablespoons of olive oil.
> 
> Finish with fresh herbs. Serve immediately or chill.
> 
> thebittenword.com
> 
> Tip Kitty is my largest kitty  and she has the longest tail I have ever seen  she walks and her/his tail undulates back and forth  so cute to watch. Well  tip kitty has discovered how to open my closed door  it is a bifold door  and has been spending a lot of time in there. I havent checked yet to see what she is doing. I am not afraid of her making a pooh pooh mess  but I am wondering where she is parking her butt and sleeping. As long as she doesnt rend anything into shreds I am good with her sleeping in the closet. The water heater is in there so maybe she is curled up against it and sleeping the sleep only cats are capable of.
> 
> I always like it when I can find a recipe that is both ww friendly and also diabetic friendly  especially if said recipe is a desert.
> 
> Cherry Cobbler With Corn Bread Biscuits Recipe
> Quick Info:
> 
> Contains Wheat/Gluten
> Contains Dairy
> Contains Egg
> Vegetarian
> Diabetes-Friendly
> 
> Nutritional Info (Per serving):
> Calories: 156, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 165mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 28g, Cholesterol: 11mg, Protein: 3g
> Exchanges: Fruit: 1, Other Carb: 1, Fat: 0.5
> Carb Choices: 2
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 15 ounce(s) cherries, unsweetened pitted dark, frozen package
> 1/4 cup(s) water, or orange juice
> 2 teaspoon cornstarch
> 3 tablespoon flour, all-purpose
> 2 tablespoon cornmeal
> 1 tablespoon sugar
> 3/4 teaspoon baking powder
> 1/8 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon allspice, ground, or nutmeg
> 4 teaspoon butter
> 2 tablespoon refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed
> 2 tablespoon milk, fat-free
> ice cream, low-fat, (optional)
> 
> Preparation
> 
> For filling, in a medium saucepan, combine cherries, the water or orange juice, and the cornstarch. Let stand for 20 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile, preheat oven to 400°F. For biscuit topping, in a medium bowl, stir together flour, cornmeal, sugar, the baking powder, salt, and allspice or nutmeg. Using a pastry blender or 2 table knives, cut in the butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Make a well in the center of cornmeal mixture. Set aside.
> 
> Cook and stir the filling over medium heat until thickened and bubbly. Divide fruit mixture among four 10-ounce custard cups or individual baking dishes.
> 
> In a small bowl, stir together the egg product and milk. Add the egg mixture all at once to the cornmeal mixture. Using a fork, stir just until moistened. Immediately spoon a mound of the biscuit topping on top of the hot filling in each custard cup or baking dish.
> 
> Bake about 15 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in topping comes out clean. Serve warm. If desired, serve with ice cream.
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/cherry-cobbler-with-corn-bread-biscuits.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthmanagingdiabetes_20140113
> 
> I wish I had remembered I had this before Christmas so I am going to give it to you now so you have it for next Christmas. I think it is a great idea and think of the good you are doing by spending money at goodwill.
> 
> DIY Wreath from Upcycled Sweaters
> 
> Save / RememberSign-in to save
> There are lovely aspects of the holiday season to focus on, one of them being the idea of handmade. Handmade gifts, decorations, and food enhance any experience, and time shared preparing is memorable, empowering, and appreciated. This "Home-for-the-Holidays Wreath" speaks to that ideal. See it as an inspiration to reduce consumption around these festive holiday occasions and to use what you have to make something to share or to give.
> 
> While sewing skills are not in high demand here, you will need a fair amount of upper-body strength for the tying process.
> 
> Materials:
> -About 5 pounds felted wool sweater scraps leftover from other projects
> -Sharp fabric scissors or a rotary cutter and pad
> -2 yards extra strong no-stretch twine (baling twine works great)
> -A weaving needle that you can thread the baling twine through
> -Small spring-loaded pliers
> -Work gloves
> -A size 14 yarn darner needle
> -2 yards embroidery floss or similar cotton sewing yarn
> -A small metal ring designed to hold keys
> -Small piece of ribbon or colored tape
> -Felted Holly or Poinsettia or decorative bow for finished wreath
> 
> Step 1
> 
> Preparing Your Materials
> 
> Cut the felted wool material you have gathered into 4" squares. This cut material can be loosely described as squares; it is nice to spice up the look and texture of the finished wreath with occasional oddly shaped bits and pieces. Think about each cut piece having about the same area as a 4" square. To avoid pools or blocks of color and make a randomly colored wreath, it is important to cut all the material you will need before you move on to the next step. Put your cut pieces into a laundry basket or bin as you cut. Once you are finished with the cutting process, toss the pieces to ensure a random mix of color throughout. Variation: Use lighter weight fabrics in pastels or summery tones or a mix of fabric textures. Play around with the idea and see what you develop.
> 
> Step 2
> 
> Constructing the Wreath
> Place the cut squares in stacks 3" to 4" high; I fold any long skinny ones in half.
> 
> Step 3
> 
> Thread your large weaving needle with a 2-yard length of baling twine. Make a large double overhand knot about 8" from the end.
> 
> Step 4
> 
> With your threaded needle, poke through the center of one stack of felted squares, checking to be sure you have pierced each layer as you pick it up. Continue to thread all the stacks of cut goods onto the twine, one after the other, pulling them to the knot as you go. This process is easier with the aid of the pliers. Hold the needle firmly with the pliers. With your other hand, tug the cut goods over the needle and down to meet the knot. Be sure the pieces are laying flat next to each other without being bunched up, adding bulk that will loosen later.
> 
> Step 5
> 
> Continue to pack the bits tightly together until you have threaded a 42" long caterpillar on your baling twine. (I measure this when I am not pushing the pieces down and they are not under pressure.)
> 
> Step 6
> 
> Wear your work gloves to tie the two ends of the twine in a very strong, nonslip knot. Do this sitting on the floor with the twine -between the toes like a flip-flop. Push the fabric away with your feet while pulling the twine tight and trying like hell to knot it well. A loose knot makes a droopy wreath. Use a square knot with an extra go round. There are a few things to know about knots and wreaths: 1) It is hard to undo a loose knot and tie it over again. 2) If you get fabric entangled in the knot, it will loosen more easily. 3) If you practice tying the knot with the same twine before you make the wreath, it will help you know what you are doing when time is of the essence. 4) Plan on redoing this step a time or two before you get your desired finish  it is really easy to do it wrong.
> 
> Step 7
> 
> Finishing the Wreath
> 
> Decide which side is the front. Thread the needle with the embroidery floss, knot both ends together, and attach the key ring to the wreath back with very deep, strong stitches. The ring will be used to hang the wreath, and it looks nicest if it cannot be seen from the front. Mark the ring with a piece of brightly colored tape or ribbon so it is easy to find later.
> 
> Step 8
> Once you have the base complete, embellish it with a felted Holly sprig (or two) and/or Poinsettias. Pay attention to the wreaths orientation, being sure you know where the top is.
> 
> Step 9
> 
> A wide bow is a nice, traditional holiday addition. Use ribbon or cut a wide strip of pretty cloth from something used and try that. You might have to piece it together to make it long enough. Starch will help it stand crisply.
> 
> I dont think I have given you this recipe but if I have just put it down to craft.
> 
> MINI FRITTATAS
> 
> Yield: about 40 mini frittatas
> 
> Ingredients
> Nonstick vegetable oil cooking spray
> 8 large eggs
> 1/2 cup whole milk
> 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 4 ounces thinly sliced ham, chopped
> 1/3 cup freshly grated Parmesan
> 2 tablespoons chopped fresh Italian parsley leaves
> 
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.
> 
> Spray 2 mini muffin tins (each with 24 cups) with nonstick spray.
> 
> Whisk the eggs, milk, pepper, and salt in a large bowl to blend well.
> 
> Stir in the ham, cheese, and parsley.
> 
> Fill prepared muffin cups almost to the top with the egg mixture.
> 
> Bake until the egg mixture puffs and is just set in the center, about 8 to 10 minutes.
> 
> Using a rubber spatula, loosen the frittatas from the muffin cups and slide the frittatas onto a platter. Serve immediately.
> Per piece (40): Calories: 22; Total Fat: 1.5 grams; Fiber:
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/mini-frittatas-recipe/index.html?rsrc=search
> for when the kids were here and found that they heated up very well in the microwave - just a few seconds. So now I make up a pan of these and put them in the fridge and whenever I want some protein, I just heat up a couple.
> I've been throwing mushrooms, kale, spinach, peppers, or whatever I have around.
> 
> They're great as part of a pepper and egg sandwich too! I've been trying to keep home-made chicken or tuna salad around too for quick bites. I limit the bread to a couple of times per week so I eat a lot of lettuce wraps and tortilla wraps.
> 
> With many of us experiencing really cold weather the last recipe of the day is for us.
> 
> Curried Butternut Squash Soup Recipe
> 
> By now youre dining repertoire is heavy into the soup rotation part of the year. If youre notthen youre seriously missing out. Every year, about this time, people reach for the biggest pots and pans they have and start tossing stuff in there to make a ginormous pot of soup. Its the only thing that really seems to satisfy our hunger in these cold dark months. Some like their soups thick and some like them thin. Some like them creamy and some like themwell, not creamy. This curried butternut squash soup is the creamy kind, but without cream (of the dairy sort anyway). The warmth from the bowl and the simmering heat from the spices should warm you deliciously from head to toe.
> 
> Just because it isnt Fall anymore doesnt mean the squash has to disappear. In fact now, more than ever, these little things can save your butt in the kitchen. Lets face it  squash have a shelf life longer than todays most popular celebrity. I always keep a few of these hanging out on my kitchen counter.
> 
> Roasting butternut squash can give you a couple of different outcomes, depending on how you prepare it. Cut it into chunks, coat it in a little olive oil and sprinkle it with herbs. Pop it in the oven and youll have a great vegetable side dish. The inside is all warm and mushy while the outside gets sweet as the edges caramelize and get a little chewy. Or.you can simply cut it in half and roast it. This will give you the mushier version of the squash but its perfect to mix with some seasoning and serve as a great alternative to mashed potatoes.
> 
> Roasting butternut squash the latter way is also the way to making a great pot of soup. And in case you were wondering&#133;yes, you can usually turn your leftover mashed squash dishes into delicious bowls of soup by adding broth to thin them out.
> 
> Creamy butternut squash soup is a bit of an oxymoron. How often do you see a soup called butternut squash soup thats a bunch of cubes of orange squash bobbing in a bowl of broth? My guess is not many. Since pureed squash is already creamy, you really dont need to add any cream to it. Oh, and while were at itthe squash is also pretty sweet on its own so you dont really need to add any sweetener to it either.
> 
> For this recipe, I added coconut milk (not dairy cream but Ill admit its more or less cream of a different source) because I wanted it to have more of an Indian flavor to go along with the curry. I find that adding curry to squash helps to bring out even more of its sweetness. Yes, I will sprinkle some curry powder on simple cubes of roasted squash of just about any sort.
> 
> I also used chicken stock in this recipe to thin it out, but you could easily use vegetable stock to make this a vegan soup.
> 
> Since this was going to be our dinner, I made up a few croutons by toasting some leftover bread with a bit of cheese and black pepper on top. But you could also top the soup with some roasted pumpkin seeds or even chopped bacon. Minus the bread (of course) this is a great gluten free or paleo recipe for those of you trying to find something to feed someone who is eating like that in the new year.
> 
> Curried Butternut Squash Soup Recipe
> My Mans Belly
> 
> Butternut squash soup is warm and comforting on a cold winter day, but when you add a little zip of curry youve added another level of delicious to that soup.
> 
> Author: Pamela Braun
> Recipe type: Soup
> Cuisine: American
> Serves: 6-8
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 3  4 Pound Butternut Squash
> 2½ Cups Chicken Stock (low sodium)
> 1½ Cups Coconut Milk
> 1 Tablespoon + 2 Teaspoons Curry Powder
> 1 Tablespoon Kosher Salt
> Freshly Ground Black Pepper
> 
> Instructions
> Pre-heat oven to 425 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> Slice butternut squash in half lengthwise, scrape out and discard the seeds, and place on baking sheet cut side down.
> 
> Bake for 30  40 minutes or until you can feel through the skin that the squash has softened.
> 
> When cool enough to handle, scoop the squash into a large pot.
> 
> Add the remaining ingredients to the pot (add the amount of pepper you like) and heat over medium high heat.
> 
> Smash the squash and break it up as the soup heats.
> 
> To puree the soup either insert a stick blender into the pot or carefully ladle the soup into a blender.
> 
> If pureeing with the blender, make sure that you vent the lid before you puree. (If you dont, the heat will build up and cause a bit of a squash soup explosion.)
> 
> Pour back into the pot and serve.
> 
> Top with croutons, pumpkin seeds, bacon or whatever you like.
> 
> Notes
> To make cleanup easier, line the baking sheet with foil before putting the squash on to bake.
> 
> http://mymansbelly.com/2014/01/07/curried-butternut-squash-soup-recipe/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MyMansBelly+%28My+Man%27s+Belly%29
> 
> So  with that I have time to run spell check and then I am going to hop in the shower  so much for being showered before breakfast. We both slipped up yesterday  just me today. We also need to get out and start walking. Heidi has been losing so that is what it is all about.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam,

At least you didn't try feeding a less than month old Bentley ice cream as late bil and dsf did to niece no 1 about 17 years ago now.

? As to butternut squash, would that be called butternut pumpkin in other parts of the world.

Heather


----------



## Pup lover

Forgot and posted on last week, there is always dog hair in my knitting also, Daisy sheds constantly no matterr how much I brush her.

Mel spaghetti n meatballs is one of my favorites, I'll be there! Yum


----------



## Pup lover

agnescr said:


> good evening Sam recipes look good.....am still trying to catch up on last weeks KTP
> 
> Sam that instant breakfast powder,called Readybreck over here is like wall paper paste ugh !!!!
> good thought heading Gary's way


Here it is quite good the chocolate one anyway.


----------



## Spider

Can't believe I got in on the beginning. One thing about being home and sick have been able to kinda keep up with all of you. Finally feel like knitting so that has to be a good sign.


----------



## Pup lover

tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I rarely check in to the Tea Party, because I forget about it, and sometimes on Friday don't even get a chance to check out the daily email.
> 
> It's snowing to beat the band about 30 miles west of Cleveland. It started about 2:30 this afternoon, with sunshine before that. The snow we got last night was maybe 2". It was so light that I could push it with the shovel to clear the driveway for DH before he came home from work. I DO NOT SHOVEL! So that tells you how light the snow was. All my hard work was for nothing, unless you count the fact that the ice made from the tire tracks had a chance to melt.
> 
> Some of your recipes sound good. I will check them out a little closer. I grabbed breakfast out, and we will be going out for a perch dinner soon. I did simmer a chicken carcass with celery and carrots this afternoon, for broth. I will probably make chicken noodle soup tomorrow.
> 
> I finished a Twisted Old Shale baby blanket this afternoon, for my soon to be born grand daughter. I did it in Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn in Hot Rose. I will post a picture as soon as I get the camera card up loaded. Probably in the picture section of the forum.
> 
> Stay safe and warm (or cool, depending on where you are!).
> 
> Tami


Hi Tami welcome! It has started snowing here again they are calling for us to get 3-5 inches tomorrow, great knitting weather! Looking forward to seeing the picture if your blanket.


----------



## Spider

Hi Puplover, I guess they are saying we could get up to five inches tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Pup lover

Spider said:


> Hi Puplover, I guess they are saying we could get up to five inches tonight and tomorrow.


Hi Spider! Glad you are starting to feel better! Stay in where its warm and knit and rest.


----------



## 81brighteyes

I am pleased that you are on early this Friday as I go to the last week's Tea Party to get the link. Usually, I have to scan several pages to find it and this time, it was right there. A big help. I haven't read the threads yet, but just wanted to remind those who reply that they can keep the pages shorter by sliding their mouse over the threads and delete everything except the last few sentences when they reply to something. That will help to keep the Tea Party from going to infinite pages as well as not having to scroll down over many many paragraphs in order to read the next thread.


----------



## pammie1234

Good afternoon! I have 1 week down on my job. It is going well, but I do come home tired in the evening. The dogs are not very happy that I'm not home. They will enjoy this weekend as we have 3 days off. I do have some errands to run tomorrow, but they will just have to get over it! The bad thing is that I haven't knitted in 2 weeks! I don't really have a project going, and I am having a hard time getting one started. I'm sure I am the only one that has ever experienced this!


----------



## Designer1234

81brighteyes said:


> but just wanted to remind those who reply that they can keep the pages shorter by sliding their mouse over the threads and delete everything except the last few sentences when they reply to something. as well as not having to scroll down over many many paragraphs in order to read the next thread.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree l00% - I would also like to see, rather than answer the person who replied, a line from the original post so we know what the subject is - even if we put on the page # of the original post so we could check back. These two things would make it much easier in my opinion.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sam, I believe I know why you have less birds, although if you have done this every year, perhaps that isn't the case. If you put out suet, you will have many of the larger birds such as grackles and blackbirds. These birds scare away finches and other small birds and they will not often chance coming to the thistle feeder. If you want to put out suet, it would be a good idea to put it in another part of your yard, i.e., thistle in the backyard and suet out front. We stopped putting out suet and would have to fill our thistle feeder (& the special feeder we had for chickadees) twice every day! We had multitudes of goldfinches, purple finches and chickadees as well as the cardinals. Cardinals and finches are very skittish of the large birds. Hope this helps. Enjoy the snow and sweet little Bentley. As if I had to add that!!!


----------



## agnescr

Pup lover said:


> Here it is quite good the chocolate one anyway.


my son loved it as a child, he is now 41 I will stick to proper porridge made the Scottish way with plenty salt and milk,nothing else in it


----------



## angelam

Great start to the KTP as usual Sam. I'm keeping track of all these recipes and maybe one day will get round to trying them all. You're right , it's definitely soup weather these days. I have a pot of vegetable soup in the slow cooker as we speak. With a crusty roll that will be my lunch tomorrow. Sorry to hear of Gary's problems - I hope he can be persuaded to get some help, depression is very difficult to live with. Sending healing hugs to all of you xx


----------



## angelam

81brighteyes said:


> Sam, I believe I know why you have less birds, although if you have done this every year, perhaps that isn't the case. If you put out suet, you will have many of the larger birds such as grackles and blackbirds. These birds scare away finches and other small birds and they will not often chance coming to the thistle feeder. If you want to put out suet, it would be a good idea to put it in another part of your yard, i.e., thistle in the backyard and suet out front. We stopped putting out suet and would have to fill our thistle feeder (& the special feeder we had for chickadees) twice every day! We had multitudes of goldfinches, purple finches and chickadees as well as the cardinals. Cardinals and finches are very skittish of the large birds. Hope this helps. Enjoy the snow and sweet little Bentley. As if I had to add that!!!


Thanks for that. Although we have different birds, the idea is the same. Probably explains why I'm not getting so many small birds in my garden - the big old pigeons scare them away!


----------



## PurpleFi

GOod evening and thank you Sam for starting the tea party.

Sending healing vibes, cool winds, warm winds, dry winds and any other wind imaginable around the world to keep everyone hot, cool, ,dry, happy andhealthy.

Off to bed soon. Have a great week end everyone xx


----------



## Railyn

Just want to say Hi to make my spot. Need to run and finish the pot of soup I have started and have dinner. So glad this week is over. It has been stressful but God is good. Next week doesn't look much better either. I am scheduled for thyroid surgery on Thursday. It is an overnight stay in the health span, as Sam so nicely calls it.
Have a great week-end everyone.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, Sam and everyone! The squash soup sounds really good - will have to get a squash when we are out tomorrow. We haven't had any snow in quite a while but we are expecting to get some later tonight and tomorrow. Of course, we are planning to go to Syracuse tomorrow - we have tickets to an antique show. Not planning to buy anything, but it'll be fun to look around for a few hours. We will go up there right after we go to our grandsons' basketball game at 9AM. It's an elementary school game, so it only lasts about 30 mins. Then we'll leave for Syracuse - takes about an hour to get there, if the roads are too bad, we'll just turn around and come home.
I'll put Gary on my prayer list - sometimes it's hard to get men to go to the doctor. I don't have that problem with DH, but my dad was the worst, probably because he was a hospital administrator - he always said that the doctors were a "bunch of quacks". We could never get him to see a doctor until he was doubled over in pain - just plain stubborn!
Guess I'd probably better go get some dinner ready, I'm starting to get hungry reading all the recipes. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Grandmapaula

Marilyn, will put you on the prayer list, too. Love,Paula


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Can't believe I got in on the beginning. One thing about being home and sick have been able to kinda keep up with all of you. Finally feel like knitting so that has to be a good sign.


Hope you're well on the way to being in tip-top form again!
Junek


----------



## Spider

Thanks June, this is one wicked bug. I was getting so run down, I guess it didn't really surprise me, but will be nice when it is gone. Have lots to do. Need some prayers for strength to confront my boss on a more workable schedule. Kinda scared to talk to her about it, tried once and she didn't really listen.


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Just want to say Hi to make my spot. Need to run and finish the pot of soup I have started and have dinner. So glad this week is over. It has been stressful but God is good. Next week doesn't look much better either. I am scheduled for thyroid surgery on Thursday. It is an overnight stay in the health span, as Sam so nicely calls it.
> Have a great week-end everyone.


I've been keeping you and Ray in my prayers, Marilyn and will say an extra one for you in regards to your surgery! 
As someone said, the prayer warriors here are on the job!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Our Dear Sweet Sam,
You always go the extra mile opening our tea partys and I, for one, would like to tell you how very loved and appreciated you are. You encourage us all and guide us all in making this the wonderful family that it is.
The recipes are wonderful and copied to file. I wish Jim would eat Soup. I so love it. I have saved them to file. Also appreciate the craft tutorial.
I am so sorry to hear that Gary is going through a valley. I dont understand why some people place such a stigma on depression. There is no shame in being depressed. We all go through it. When I was a nurse, I read on practically every chart that came across my desk. We prayer warriors will get to work and expect a miracle.
I am so sorry you were hurt by your friend. Yes, one has to be a friend to have a friend. I have been in your situation many times and it hurts. Somehow we are given the strength to move on and to forgive, but it doesnt take away the hurt. Jims best friend was here not so long ago. He has remarried. I loved his last wife, so it was a big deal for me to do what I did. In extending the hand of friendship, I gave Vic a practically brand new Kitchenaide Mixer (an Artisan, which belonged to my late Mom and which she could never figure out how to operate). He had told me she loved to bake. I never heard from her. I dont ever expect anything in return when I do something for others I dont ever expect anything in return when I do something for others.it is a joy for me and I am blessedbut you would think she would at least have let me know she got it and if it was what she wanted or would help. Sorry I went on a rampage here, Sam. God Bless.Betty


----------



## jknappva

my dad was the worst, probably because he was a hospital administrator - he always said that the doctors were a "bunch of quacks". We could never get him to see a doctor until he was doubled over in pain - just plain stubborn!
Guess I'd probably better go get some dinner ready, I'm starting to get hungry reading all the recipes. Love and prayers, Paula[/quote]

I don't know why most men think whatever is wrong with them will heal itself!! My sister has that problem with her husband. He's had allergies so bad he's coughing and sneezing all the time. After 13 years, she said her sympathy is gone and if it were bothering him enough, he'd go to the doctor!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

I finished a Twisted Old Shale baby blanket this afternoon, for my soon to be born grand daughter. I did it in Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn in Hot Rose. I will post a picture as soon as I get the camera card up loaded. Probably in the picture section of the forum.

Haven't seen you on here, Tami. Welcome. Looking forward to seeing your blanket.


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Thanks June, this is one wicked bug. I was getting so run down, I guess it didn't really surprise me, but will be nice when it is gone. Have lots to do. Need some prayers for strength to confront my boss on a more workable schedule. Kinda scared to talk to her about it, tried once and she didn't really listen.


It's unfortunate you have a boss that doesn't really listen. Hope you persist since you don't want to get sick again. Sometimes our bodies let us know we need the slow down and rest by making us so sick we HAVE to!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sam, thanks for hosting our tea party again and opening it with some recipes for everyone!
Sorry to hear Gary is depressed....getting old is better than the alternative...sometimes we need to be reminded of that!
And I'm sorry to hear that your friend has disappointed you. Being a friend does take a little effort on more than just one friend!
Junek


----------



## Glennys 2

Just signing in to get a space. Will keep Gary and Marilyn in prayers.


----------



## patocenizo

Good afternoon Sam...please send us your snow and rain, we here in So. Cal could use it. It has been in the 80's lately and I am sure you have all seen the news on the fires. It is so dry, bone dry around here and our poor plants think it is time to bloom. Love your mini frittatas recipe. We have been eating salads, salads and more salads good for the waistline but I'd rather have some chili or cheese fondue. The weatherman says it might cool down by this coming Thursday all the way down to 68 degrees. Have a wonderful weekend and thanks for hosting the Tea Party again and again. :-D :-D


----------



## Patches39

Sam, as always you have out done yourself. The recepies are yummy will be making the cobbler. This weekend


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> At least you didn't try feeding a less than month old Bentley ice cream as late bil and dsf did to niece no 1 about 17 years ago now.
> 
> ? As to butternut squash, would that be called butternut pumpkin in other parts of the world.
> 
> Heather


Yes it the same thing, just to be sure I checked it out online.


----------



## Bulldog

Linda (Spider),
So glad you are feeling better. Don't rush it, honey. A relapse can be worse.

Marilyn, we will be in prayer for your upcoming thyroid surgery. Don't you worry, we prayer warriors have you covered.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Tami, i dont recall seeingyou efore. Do unerstand ow life takes over and we just dont post. Sam's table always h
as room though! 
quote=tami_ohio]Hello! I rarely check in to the Tea Party, because I forget about it, and sometimes on Friday don't even get a chance to check out the daily email.

It's snowing to beat the band about 30 miles west of Cleveland. It started about 2:30 this afternoon, with sunshine before that. The snow we got last night was maybe 2". It was so light that I could push it with the shovel to clear the driveway for DH before he came home from work. I DO NOT SHOVEL! So that tells you how light the snow was. All my hard work was for nothing, unless you count the fact that the ice made from the tire tracks had a chance to melt.

Some of your recipes sound good. I will check them out a little closer. I grabbed breakfast out, and we will be going out for a perch dinner soon. I did simmer a chicken carcass with celery and carrots this afternoon, for broth. I will probably make chicken noodle soup tomorrow.

I finished a Twisted Old Shale baby blanket this afternoon, for my soon to be born grand daughter. I did it in Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn in Hot Rose. I will post a picture as soon as I get the camera card up loaded. Probably in the picture section of the forum.

Stay safe and warm (or cool, depending on where you are!).

Tami[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking my place.


----------



## NanaCaren

Oh my goodness Sam you have out done yourself. everything sounds so good. 
I love my wind chimes it just doesn't seem right when they are not working. My favorite one is about three feet tall, I can adjust it to make different sounds. 
I know so many people that have a hard time when they reach 50. I will send happy thoughts to Gary, sorry to hear he is not taking this birthday very well. 
My sister had to give the niece instant breakfast, she refused to eat in the mornings. The breakfast cookie sounds good, may have to make some of those up for the grandchildren. 
will definitely be making the Curried Butternut Squash Soup, in fact I was looking up some receipts for it today. 
Walking is the trick works for me every time.


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks June, this is one wicked bug. I was getting so run down, I guess it didn't really surprise me, but will be nice when it is gone. Have lots to do. Need some prayers for strength to confront my boss on a more workable schedule. Kinda scared to talk to her about it, tried once and she didn't really listen

Prayer already going up, sweetie. You rest the rest of your time off. Don't fret. We have you covered and wrapped in Angel wings.


----------



## Pup lover

Railyn said:


> Just want to say Hi to make my spot. Need to run and finish the pot of soup I have started and have dinner. So glad this week is over. It has been stressful but God is good. Next week doesn't look much better either. I am scheduled for thyroid surgery on Thursday. It is an overnight stay in the health span, as Sam so nicely calls it.
> Have a great week-end everyone.


They are getting you in right quick which is good you dont have time to get super stressed! Keeping you in prayer.


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Our Dear Sweet Sam,
> You always go the extra mile opening our tea partys and I, for one, would like to tell you how very loved and appreciated you are. You encourage us all and guide us all in making this the wonderful family that it is.
> The recipes are wonderful and copied to file. I wish Jim would eat Soup. I so love it. I have saved them to file. Also appreciate the craft tutorial.
> I am so sorry to hear that Gary is going through a valley. I dont understand why some people place such a stigma on depression. There is no shame in being depressed. We all go through it. When I was a nurse, I read on practically every chart that came across my desk. We prayer warriors will get to work and expect a miracle.
> I am so sorry you were hurt by your friend. Yes, one has to be a friend to have a friend. I have been in your situation many times and it hurts. Somehow we are given the strength to move on and to forgive, but it doesnt take away the hurt. Jims best friend was here not so long ago. He has remarried. I loved his last wife, so it was a big deal for me to do what I did. In extending the hand of friendship, I gave Vic a practically brand new Kitchenaide Mixer (an Artisan, which belonged to my late Mom and which she could never figure out how to operate). He had told me she loved to bake. I never heard from her. I dont ever expect anything in return when I do something for others I dont ever expect anything in return when I do something for others.it is a joy for me and I am blessedbut you would think she would at least have let me know she got it and if it was what she wanted or would help. Sorry I went on a rampage here, Sam. God Bless.Betty


Ditto, we are praying now, for Gary, at some point in life we all go through that, so we do understand, and a special prayer for you with your friend,


----------



## Pup lover

Spider said:


> Thanks June, this is one wicked bug. I was getting so run down, I guess it didn't really surprise me, but will be nice when it is gone. Have lots to do. Need some prayers for strength to confront my boss on a more workable schedule. Kinda scared to talk to her about it, tried once and she didn't really listen.


Try again hopefully she will listen so you dont get run down.


----------



## pammie1234

It seems like the flu and other bugs are really attacking right now. Lots of kids at school have runny noses, which is always so pleasant to see. I am glad that my week is done and we have a 3 day weekend. I have lots to do in my house since I was out of town last week. Plus, I really need to go to the grocery store! I'm going to make a list so I get what I really need and not what I want to eat; which translates into food that is bad for me!


----------



## Pup lover

Sam, I understand about the friend thing. Its hard when they dont contact you back, I had/have a few friends that way. 

DH deals with depression also, wont take anything for it. Its worse in the winter time too. No sun cant be as active and outside which he loves. Will keep Gary in prayers also.

Didnt do too much today, everyday clean up and knitting. Pammie I'm sure one of these days some pattern will tempt you and you'll be knitting again.

Off to watch a show with DH before he goes to work.
Prayers n hugs


----------



## pammie1234

I really love my son-in-law  he is very thoughtful in so many ways. But I do worry about him. He is going to be fifty in august and you would think it is the end of the world. He is so hung up on age  how old he will be when Bentley graduates from high school, etc. He is very much a glass half empty kind of guy and this does him no good. Heidi and I both think he is suffering some depression but our attempts to have him see a doctor have been to no avail. It hurts me to see him so miserable  I just want to shake him and march him into the doctor and tell him to talk. But he would just pooh pooh the whole think  guess it is not macho to be depressed. So  I am going to ask the knitting tea party to put him on your prayer lists and see what miracles we can work for him. Thank you.


Sam, age has never really bothered me, but my sister has said that some birthdays are harder and make her sadder. That being said, they have just inherited their 2 youngest grandsons. This may be a permanent situation as my nephew and his wife are just not good parents. The baby is 10 months old and the older one turned 2 yesterday. Both are in diapers. They are the ones I was babysitting for last week. My sister will be 68 this month and BIL will be 69 next month. That means when the boys are around 10, they will be close to 80! Both are in good health at this time, and hopefully the Lord will keep them that way for the boys. Me, too, as I will be helping out when I can. So, compared to DS and BIL, Gary is young! I also think age is a matter of the mind! Tell him that the kids will keep him "young!"


----------



## pacer

Sam...thanks for the great start. My FIL had a hard time being 42. He thought he would die that year since his Grandpa died at 62 and his dad died at 52. When he turned 43 he was a whole new man. The day of my 50th birthday I spent in the bathroom emptying by body wastes in preparation for a major surgery the next day. Surgery had lasted 5+ hours instead of the 1-1/2 hours schedules for. Ended up in the hospital for most of the week instead of overnight and to top it off there were tornado warnings going off every few minutes the day after my surgery. Then I found out a tool was left inside of my body during surgery so had to have it removed. Life really sucked for a few months there but things got better. I look at age as a number. I had my boys later in life so they are still home with me. I don't regret it. They keep me young and Gary's boys are doing likewise. I hope he will take time to give thanks for the wonderful family he has and enjoy them rather than worry about a number assigned to life.

As for the food conversations these past few days, I have never forced the boys to eat anything they didn't like. I was too busy fighting greater battles with them, like keeping them alive. I use to hide some strong medications in my oldest son's baby foods. I know why he does not like certain foods. He prefers not to eat bread most of the time and I don't force it. Matthew is very picky due mostly to the autism so he knows if he does not like what we are eating that he is on his own to feed himself. No fights, just take of yourself. My boys don't starve. They just take care of themselves if they don't like the meal that is cooked.

Sugar...so happy your daughter has finally gotten some much needed sleep. Now to get Mum on the mend. Don't forget to take care of yourself as well.

Dawn...hope DH is feeling better soon. 

Take care everyone. I am working 6 days this week with talk of working 7 days next week. I need to get some sleep so I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> Just want to say Hi to make my spot. Need to run and finish the pot of soup I have started and have dinner. So glad this week is over. It has been stressful but God is good. Next week doesn't look much better either. I am scheduled for thyroid surgery on Thursday. It is an overnight stay in the health span, as Sam so nicely calls it.
> Have a great week-end everyone.


Hope your surgery goes well, Marilyn.


----------



## tami_ohio

Several of you welcomed me, mentioning that you haven't seen me here. I have only been to the tea party a few times. I do check in almost every day, and post comments on some of the threads, though I don't often start a thread. Thank you for the welcome. 

Prayers are being said for those in need. 

Those frittatas sound good. If anyone can tell me how much the rind of one lemon is, I may try that lemon cake. I think the only thing I need is the tapioca flour.

I don't have the picture of the blanket up loaded to the computer yet, but will post it when I get it done.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Have a great time Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hiya Tami.
> 
> Would love to see your sweater Sorlenna.
> 
> Agnes saw your shawl on last weeks tp. Beautiful, and blues of any shade are my fave. :thumbup:


Thanks Melody- it is always good to have time with a friend!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night all I am heading off to bed, /DJ is going to watch a movie with Jamie tonight. 

May everyone have pleasant dreams and wake refreshed and full of energy.


----------



## Poledra65

Howdy Sam and Gang. How's everyone doing? Hopefully better. 
So sorry that Gary is having such a hard time, and being pessimistic about it all probably doesn't help either but unfortunately you can't force him to look at all the positives. 
Hopes and prayers that he will be able to overcome. 
Havent' really read through all the recipes yet, will go back and look at them later, did see something about a Cherry Cobbler though, yum. 
I took my uncle to his eye appt this morning since they were going to need to dialate his eyes and he could not drive himself home. It was good, I haven't spent any time with him in quite a while and I think he enjoyed the time. 
Spider, if you feel like knitting, you are on the road to recovery. I've finally been accomplishing something on the knitting end, starting to feel closer to normal finally. 
David will be home tomorrow afternoon sometime, he got lucky and a nice easy load back to Scottsbluff from Michigan, a truck load full of fiberglass insulation. I'm sure he's ready to get home too, and the dogs are missing him. 
OH NO!!! Wicket just grabbed my ball of yarn and ran, thank goodness he dropped it as soon as I yelled. 
:hunf: :shock: 
Well, off to get caught up.


----------



## jheiens

tami_ohio said:


> Several of you welcomed me, mentioning that you haven't seen me here. I have only been to the tea party a few times. I do check in almost every day, and post comments on some of the threads, though I don't often start a thread. Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> Prayers are being said for those in need.
> Tami


Welcome from Trumbull County, Tami. So glad to have you join us. Joining you in prayers for those in need today and later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry that Gary is having such a hard time, and being pessimistic about it all probably doesn't help either but unfortunately you can't force him to look at all the positives.


I don't really think about it much...and my husband didn't make it to 50.

Sam, all the news stories about the First Lady and her turning 50 has them all saying, "50 is the new 30." I don't really feel any older than I did ten years ago, either. I hope Gary can get a new perspective.


----------



## Pup lover

Pacer DH is in a pretty good place mentally right now, this last semester is gonna be a tough one for sleep for him but hes excited thst it is his last one. His hives are not quite as swollen as they were though have spread a little more. May end up at prompt care tomorrow.


----------



## jheiens

I'm with you, Sorlenna.

I'll soon be 71 but don't really think that I feel much older than I did at 45--until I notice my prosthesis and remember that those breast cancer episodes happened in my early 50s and the years in remission since the second diagnosis just keep adding up. I will be in remission 15 years shortly--thank God!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

9:30pm here and I am locked in my computer room. 

A little annoyed. One of dh's friends showed up at 8pm. Not late by any means but.......This person has a 3 and a 4 yr old and their bedtime is then. So an hour and a half later the two little ones are so whiny and irritable that they should be going home to bed. Of course their father shows no sign of leaving. Grrrrrr :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 9:30pm here and I am locked in my computer room.
> 
> A little annoyed. One of dh's friends showed up at 8pm. Not late by any means but.......This person has a 3 and a 4 yr old and their bedtime is then. So an hour and a half later the two little ones are so whiny and irritable that they should be going home to bed. Of course their father shows no sign of leaving. Grrrrrr :evil: :evil: :evil:


I suppose he is waiting for you to step in? Not the best.


----------



## gagesmom

I think he heard the slamming of the door and they are now talk ing about getting the kids ready to go. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg

Great opening to this week's tea party Sam. Glad I was able to make it pretty much at the beginning. I am usually so far behind.

Angora - I always used cloth diapers too and not the ones you can buy today. I had great rags for a number of years.

Dear hubby just can't get well. Today he fell in the bank parking lot. Two gentlemen got him up and over to the car. He had a rather large egg on his head and hurt is leg leg - more like a pulled muscle. I am sure he will find lots of bruises tomorrow. However, things could be worse. Just grateful it is relatively minor.


----------



## jheiens

A friend of my late mother had a saying for just such people as this father, ''Sh** for brains.'' I think that about sums it up, Mellie.

I'd be tempted to put their coats on the little ones, hand them to Father as I shoved him (and them) out the door, and lock it behind him--as I turned out the indoor lights.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree l00% - I would also like to see, rather than answer the person who replied, a line from the original post so we know what the subject is - even if we put on the page # of the original post so we could check back. These two things would make it much easier in my opinion.


Easy to do on laptops and desktop computers, not so easy on tablets. When on netbook, I can cut, not so easy on tablet. I tend to take out who it is I am responding to.


----------



## gagesmom

Well they are leaving with the kids crying and the father giving them trouble for crying and whining. They are so tired it isn't funny and they should have been home in their beds hours ago. What an idiot this guy is.


jheiens said:


> A friend of my late mother had a saying for just such people as this father, ''Sh** for brains.'' I think that about sums it up, Mellie.
> 
> I'd be tempted to put their coats on the little ones, hand them to Father as I shoved him (and them) out the door, and lock it behind him--as I turned out the indoor lights.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Sorlenna, I am usually more west of the lake effect snow, but as long as Lake Erie has open water, if the wind is juuuusssst right, we can get it. We don't have the cliffs on this end of the lake to create as much lake effect. It is just barely snowing now, but we have gotten at least an inch, maybe more since about 2:30.
> 
> Gagesmom, hiya back!
> 
> Tami


Talk about cliffs. At one time I lived in Lakewood, OH and we had the cliffs. It was fun to live near the lake and take my son there to fly a kite or just play. We still live near a lake, but now it's Lake Ontario.


----------



## Grannypeg

Melody, it takes all kinds but this guy does have you know what for brains. Glad he is finally leaving.



gagesmom said:


> Well they are leaving with the kids crying and the father giving them trouble for crying and whining. They are so tired it isn't funny and they should have been home in their beds hours ago. What an idiot this guy is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dintoo said:


> Love all the recipes, Sam, especially the salad and the squash soup. There is a recipe for Curried Squash and Apple Soup in the milk calendar for the month of January. Haven't tried it yet, but I plan to soon, as I love squash.
> Will remember Gary in prayer--some men can be so stubborn about going to the doctor. My husband used to think it was unmanly-until he was sick with liver cancer.
> The sun is shining brightly at the moment, but we had snow again this morning. I'm enjoying the sunshine while I have it. Take care everyone. Jinny


Dintoo, so sorry to hear about your husband and liver cancer. I lost my dad to that.


----------



## gagesmom

I am too, and I am glad that his kids will be going home to bed where they belong. Poor little things.


Grannypeg said:


> Melody, it takes all kinds but this guy does have you know what for brains. Glad he is finally leaving.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Can't believe I got in on the beginning. One thing about being home and sick have been able to kinda keep up with all of you. Finally feel like knitting so that has to be a good sign.


Glad you finally feel like knitting, however, so sorry you got so sick. No fun at all. Feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Good afternoon! I have 1 week down on my job. It is going well, but I do come home tired in the evening. The dogs are not very happy that I'm not home. They will enjoy this weekend as we have 3 days off. I do have some errands to run tomorrow, but they will just have to get over it! The bad thing is that I haven't knitted in 2 weeks! I don't really have a project going, and I am having a hard time getting one started. I'm sure I am the only one that has ever experienced this!


Pammie, glad the job is going well but I do understand your coming home tired. Not knitting for 2 weeks gives the hands a well-needed break from the repetetive motion of knitting. Maybe give those fingers some stretches too. Might help avoid future surgery. At least that's how I like to think of the times when I have no project going. Sometimes the mind and body need a break.


----------



## gagesmom

I have to admit that the booties and bonnet for my purple set have got me. I don't honestly want to do them, since it is not a special order and the lady receiving them doesn't even know she is getting anything. I am just going to knit a simple hat and booties in the same colors. I have done this set before in 2 other colors and this time I just don't wanna.


----------



## busyworkerbee

pammie1234 said:


> they have just inherited their 2 youngest grandsons. This may be a permanent situation as my nephew and his wife are just not good parents. The baby is 10 months old and the older one turned 2 yesterday. Both are in diapers. They are the ones I was babysitting for last week. My sister will be 68 this month and BIL will be 69 next month. Me, too, as I will be helping out when I can.
> 
> I also think age is a matter of the mind! Tell him that the kids will keep him "young!"


What a situation for them. I hope they have the energy to cope with such young children. I hope other family will be able to help as well, especially as everyone gets older. Good family support will help, especially when some busy body brings in relevant child welfare authorities. Prayers for them included with all others.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, love the roasted veggies on the grill. They are super and that is a really nice recipe. Curry soup is one of my favorites. There is a Thai restaurant that makes it on the other side of town and I go there with my friend just to get that. Soooo good. I have made some at home too. You put so much time and effort into the recipes and they are so appreciated.

Will keep Gary in thoughts and prayers. He is such a fine young man. I found when my age bothered me it ended up being a very positive thing in my life as it spurred me to to do the things I had always wanted to do but had just sacrificed for others. That is when I finally learned to knit, took 2 courses at college, and eventually went back to work. I know for some people, they get stuck in the negative part and it does seem to be something we all go through, although differently. I'm sure it is hard to be 50 and have a baby and wonder if you will be there for them. He looks so young for his age and seems so healthy. I'm sure Heidi makes sure he is well taken care of. I hope having you there will help him if he will talk with you. I agree it would be nice if he would see someone though so that there would be an objective person to listen. Will send prayers and good thoughts his way.

I do hope your friend called you. It is such a nice offer for you to take him out to celebrate.

DH and I went to Olive Garden tonight as we got a gift card for Christmas from our son and his family. It was so delicious and we told the young waiter that we are coming up on our 48th anniversary the end of this month. He was so sweet and said he hoped he could be like us. His grandparents had been married 52 years. When we went to pay our bill the wine was missing from the bill. Our waiter had said good-bye as he had been there all day, so we told the new waiter and he said that Dave may have bought our wine for us as he told him we were the sweetest couple and would be having our 48th anniversary. He knew it wasn't our anniversary yet. The new waiter called him on his phone and sure enough, Dave had bought our wine and not said a thing. We have never had that happen. What a fine young man he was and to think he values marriage that much. He will be quite a catch for some young woman and he was handsome too. I sure won't forget that young man and I hope he goes on to have a wonderful life. Needless to say, he got a big tip. I still can't believe he did that and if DH hadn't double checked the bill we never would have known it as we were using the gift card, so bill wasn't the regular amount. So glad we were honest and said the wine hadn't been put on.

Yesterday the moon was so glorious and huge, like a harvest moon only in winter. I'm sure there's a special name for it. Tonight there was just the right amount of mist in the air to create a halo effect all the way around the moon and quite huge. I noticed it when we were driving back. DH thought I was nuts as it was so cold and there I was rolling the window down, but I wanted to see if it was real or just the reflection on the window. Just two nights of a glorious and beautiful full moon. The native Americans called it a Wolf Moon.


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from Denise in a very hot Sydney. No going outside for me today! Fortunately, the southern states have cooler temperatures after nearly a week long heatwave which I hope means they have a better chance of controlling the terrible bushfires raging in country Victoria and South Australia.

Sam, thanks for the great recipes - all sound so good, as usual. Might have to give those mini frittatas a try. Hope Gary gets over his blues about turning 50. It is so frustrating that most men refuse to get help when they need it. Getting old is no fun (but as everyone says, better than the alternative!) but hopefully he will come to realise that 50 is not old at all. I remember having a bad reaction to turning 55, so bad that I couldn't even say the words out loud! Now that I am nearly 64 I can honestly say I feel like I'm 44...well, at least in my mind! The body suffers a bit from RA and fibromyalgia, but I keep reassuring myself that there is no rule that you have to grow old gracefully.

Think I'll settle down in front of TV to catch the afternoon's tennis in Melbourne. Federer is playing.- he is always worth watching I think. With a bit of luck I might finish a square for the KAP afghan. It's been a bit of a struggle. I seem to have lost my knitting mojo so I thought some squares would keep me going till I felt like tackling a project again, but getting the size right is proving tricky. I am using a variety of DK yarn (8 ply in Australia) but have found that each one is knitting up differently so each time I am having to adjust the number of stitches and rows. Grrrr! Maybe there will be one square worthy of sending to Joy. The current one, complete with koala motif, might be a winner!

Till later then, happy knitting everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Sam and everyone! The squash soup sounds really good - will have to get a squash when we are out tomorrow. We haven't had any snow in quite a while but we are expecting to get some later tonight and tomorrow. Of course, we are planning to go to Syracuse tomorrow - we have tickets to an antique show. Not planning to buy anything, but it'll be fun to look around for a few hours. We will go up there right after we go to our grandsons' basketball game at 9AM. It's an elementary school game, so it only lasts about 30 mins. Then we'll leave for Syracuse - takes about an hour to get there, if the roads are too bad, we'll just turn around and come home.
> I'll put Gary on my prayer list - sometimes it's hard to get men to go to the doctor. I don't have that problem with DH, but my dad was the worst, probably because he was a hospital administrator - he always said that the doctors were a "bunch of quacks". We could never get him to see a doctor until he was doubled over in pain - just plain stubborn!
> Guess I'd probably better go get some dinner ready, I'm starting to get hungry reading all the recipes. Love and prayers, Paula


Have fun at the basketball game and antique show. Got quite a kick out of your dad being a hospital administrator and never wanting to see a doctor. He should know. :shock: Stay safe out there on the roads. We just got a very light coating so far.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, thanks for starting another great TP. The lemon loaf & breakfast cookie sound like things my family would enjoy, will have to try them soon.
I hope you get your SIL on the mend soon, tell him turning 50 is not a big deal as long as you are still on the right side of the dirt. I have heard that many people in the northern hemisphere feel depressed in winter due to lack of sunlight & therefore lack of vitamin D, maybe your daughter could slip some Vit D into his food as we all know real men don't visit doctors & certainly don't take vitamins.
Pacer, try to get some rest if you are working so much or you might join the ranks of those with this horrible flu if you overdo it.
Spider &Poledra, it is good to see you both back,hopefully you will son see the last of the nasty bug.
Railyn, i am glad you are not having to wait long for your surgery, it will be good to have it behind you. I hope all goes well. Do you expect a long hospital stay?


----------



## gagesmom

10:30pm and I am signing off for the night. No where to be tomorrow so I am going to bury my head under the pillow and covers and sleep in. See you all tomorrow.

Sleep well or enjoy your day. Just enjoy no matter what time you are.


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> I'm with you, Sorlenna.
> 
> I'll soon be 71 but don't really think that I feel much older than I did at 45--until I notice my prosthesis and remember that those breast cancer episodes happened in my early 50s and the years in remission since the second diagnosis just keep adding up. I will be in remission 15 years shortly--thank God!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have you all beat (beaten?) and I don't feel it is possible i am the age I am. My body is older and I see my mother and my aunt when I go by a mirror but inside my head I am still like i always was. I think keeping our minds busy is so important . The workshops and the TP and KP keep me young.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> OH NO!!! Wicket just grabbed my ball of yarn and ran, thank goodness he dropped it as soon as I yelled.
> :hunf: :shock:
> Well, off to get caught up.


So glad to have you feeling better. LOL Wicket has me laughing. They keep life anything but boring.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn...Hope the surgery goes well. Will be thinking of you. Hugs and keep us posted.

Bulldog...That is just plain rude not to say thank you and for a Kitchen Aid. Wow, that is a very special gift. Some people have no manners. Looking forward to the picture. I still have to find Agnes's photo. I'm just missing too much.

Lurker...So glad you had some time with your friend. It is so good to get out! Hope it was a nice time for you. My time with my friend was an uncelebration. We have learned not to celebrate her having a job before she is actually working, so we had fun uncelebrating.

Designer...I hope you will always be young at heart. Remember my aunt is 95 and sharp as a tack and so wonderful to be around. When you talk to her you can hear a smile in her voice.


----------



## Bulldog

Kaye, I laughed when you said Wicket had gotten your yarn. I was cleaning out my closet the other night and looked up and Thumper (my cat), had my hank of Heritage yarn...a splurge for my daughter. He dropped it when I hollered, but I had tons of furbaby hair to pick out of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH just got an invitation to his high school reunion and sadly, a long typewritten list of all who had already died. In addition to that there was a list of all they had lost contact with and many were women. I imagine they married or remarried and nobody knows their names. Such a shame. Maybe it would be good if we kept our maiden names along with our married names.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, I hope your friend called you about going out to supper, socrude if he didn't. Even if you are busy you must take time for friends or you soon won't have any.

Angora, glad you had a nice supper at Olive Garden, I like that resturant but DH doesn't so we seldom go there. I have never heard of such a nice waiter to buy your wine. 

pammie, I sure hope your relatives have some help for coping with caring for those ,2 young grandchildren, that is sure a load. I know when I have my grandchildren here for a few days I am certainly ready for them to go home as I am exhaused & they are not so young.i hope they are in good health for a long time.
My quilt club is having a sewing day tomorrow, we are to learn how to make tumbling blocks so I better go & get some things orgsnized for that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I hope your friend called you about going out to supper, socrude if he didn't. Even if you are busy you must take time for friends or you soon won't have any.
> 
> Angora, glad you had a nice supper at Olive Garden, I like that resturant but DH doesn't so we seldom go there. I have never heard of such a nice waiter to buy your wine.
> 
> pammie, I sure hope your relatives have some help for coping with caring for those ,2 young grandchildren, that is sure a load. I know when I have my grandchildren here for a few days I am certainly ready for them to go home as I am exhaused & they are not so young.i hope they are in good health for a long time.
> My quilt club is having a sewing day tomorrow, we are to learn how to make tumbling blocks so I better go & get some things orgsnized for that.


So true. If we let our friends go and then something happens in our life, such as losing a spouse, or as in Sam's case, his friend not being able to do all the things he is doing, then we are left alone.

I love the salad at Olive Garden and they had this asparagus that was fabulous. We are always surprised at how much we enjoy our meal as it isn't normally our choice place to go, yet whenever we go we enjoy it. This waiter was quite a special young man for sure. I've never seen that and don't expect to ever see it again. I think they have made some successful changes to their menu at least as far as the vegetarian things.

I agree about having to take care of children at our age. I don't know how I would do it. I get so tired just when we have them a short time and I love them so, but it is always nice when they go home too. I know when I had full care of them for a while I couldn't move after they went to bed.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, you have turned my day around and I'm smiling. You are such a love. Frittata and butternut squash soup sound like must makes. As does the Indian recipe but what is Gochujang?
I am so excited an Indian restaurant is coming to town. Love Indian food. Healing energy for Gary.
Night night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm and I am signing off for the night. No where to be tomorrow so I am going to bury my head under the pillow and covers and sleep in. See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Sleep well or enjoy your day. Just enjoy no matter what time you are.


I didn't realize how late it was till you said that. LOL. I'd better get off of here and get some water to drink and get ready for bed. Hope you soon have some good news to tell us.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> DH just got an invitation to his high school reunion and sadly, a long typewritten list of all who had already died. In addition to that there was a list of all they had lost contact with and many were women. I imagine they married or remarried and nobody knows their names. Such a shame. Maybe it would be good if we kept our maiden names along with our married names.


That is so sad that there are so many already gone. I was on the organizing committee for our last reunion in 2005 & there were also several of my classmates gone then & we were only 48. Being in a small town & knowing everyones family connections sure made it easier to track people down as most still had relatives living in the community.the internet has made things much easier too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I was just checking my email & there was one from Canadian Livng Magazine with recipes for healthy snacks. There is a breakfast bar that sounds really good. I tried to copy just it but on the ipad I can't seem to copy the right parts so I will give the link to all of them..

http://www.thedailymuse.com/lifestyle/6-healthy-snacks-to-get-you-through-the-workday/?utm_campaign=desktop&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=outbrain


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Railyn...Hope the surgery goes well. Will be thinking of you. Hugs and keep us posted.
> 
> Bulldog...That is just plain rude not to say thank you and for a Kitchen Aid. Wow, that is a very special gift. Some people have no manners. Looking forward to the picture. I still have to find Agnes's photo. I'm just missing too much.
> 
> Lurker...So glad you had some time with your friend. It is so good to get out! Hope it was a nice time for you. My time with my friend was an uncelebration. We have learned not to celebrate her having a job before she is actually working, so we had fun uncelebrating.
> 
> Designer...I hope you will always be young at heart. Remember my aunt is 95 and sharp as a tack and so wonderful to be around. When you talk to her you can hear a smile in her voice.


I am glad your friend is able to be so philosophical about her job situation! Yes it was good to be out of the house! It is a hot afternoon now- the thermometer say 23 C but with the sun shining in my room I am sure it is hotter- I am going to open the door!


----------



## Railyn

Railyn, i am glad you are not having to wait long for your surgery, it will be good to have it behind you. I hope all goes well. Do you expect a long hospital stay?[/quote]

Thank you for your kind words. It means a lot to me. The doctor said that it would only be an overnight stay. I am pleased to get it out of the way. I don't like waiting around for medical procedures.


----------



## pammie1234

I agree about having to take care of children at our age. I don't know how I would do it. I get so tired just when we have them a short time and I love them so, but it is always nice when they go home too. I know when I had full care of them for a while I couldn't move after they went to bed.[/quote]

It isn't easy, but they have a lot of support within the community. I talked to her earlier and she said that she and DH are having a date night tomorrow night. I think they will need to do that often. I will also keep the boys when needed or if they want a weekend getaway. They will also spend time with me in the summer once they are more secure. They are sweet boys, but she said that this is the easy part! The teenage years can be brutal! Of course, there has not been a decision made that this will be permanent. I personally think it will, and should be. We did discuss adoption as an option, but I don't think we could do that to the boys after what they have been through. Even though they are young, there have been some effects of the situation.


----------



## iamsam

too bad agnes - I sometimes mix the instant breakfast and then add ice cream for a luscious milkshake.

sam



agnescr said:


> good evening Sam recipes look good.....am still trying to catch up on last weeks KTP
> 
> Sam that instant breakfast powder,called Readybreck over here is like wall paper paste ugh !!!!
> good thought heading Gary's way


----------



## iamsam

tami - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you had a good time because we would like to see you back here again real soon. we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

could I ask that you post the blanket here also - some of our members do not go anywhere else on kp and I know they would love to see your blanket. maybe you could tell us where you found the pattern. it sounds interesting.

not we are going to be looking for you so don't be a stranger.

sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I rarely check in to the Tea Party, because I forget about it, and sometimes on Friday don't even get a chance to check out the daily email.
> 
> It's snowing to beat the band about 30 miles west of Cleveland. It started about 2:30 this afternoon, with sunshine before that. The snow we got last night was maybe 2". It was so light that I could push it with the shovel to clear the driveway for DH before he came home from work. I DO NOT SHOVEL! So that tells you how light the snow was. All my hard work was for nothing, unless you count the fact that the ice made from the tire tracks had a chance to melt.
> 
> Some of your recipes sound good. I will check them out a little closer. I grabbed breakfast out, and we will be going out for a perch dinner soon. I did simmer a chicken carcass with celery and carrots this afternoon, for broth. I will probably make chicken noodle soup tomorrow.
> 
> I finished a Twisted Old Shale baby blanket this afternoon, for my soon to be born grand daughter. I did it in Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn in Hot Rose. I will post a picture as soon as I get the camera card up loaded. Probably in the picture section of the forum.
> 
> Stay safe and warm (or cool, depending on where you are!).
> 
> Tami


----------



## iamsam

have a super time Julie - are you shopping for anything in particular?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Had only the most cursory of glances, Sam because I am heading out to the Otara Market to meet up with my friend Vivien that I knitted the striped sweater for. But at least by posting I will continue to be in the loop. Lovely sunny day here but a chill in the breeze. Ringo will go outside for a quick stroll then I must go.


----------



## iamsam

I don't know heather - go here for some pictures of what we call butternut squash.

http://photobucket.com/images/butternut%20squash?page=1

sam

there are other pictures mixed in but I think you can find the pictures of the squash.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> At least you didn't try feeding a less than month old Bentley ice cream as late bil and dsf did to niece no 1 about 17 years ago now.
> 
> ? As to butternut squash, would that be called butternut pumpkin in other parts of the world.
> 
> Heather


----------



## iamsam

they are all good but I prefer the vanilla and chocolate.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Here it is quite good the chocolate one anyway.


----------



## iamsam

sending mountains of healing energy to surround you and get you back in the pink spider - hope you are feeling better soon.

sam



Spider said:


> Can't believe I got in on the beginning. One thing about being home and sick have been able to kinda keep up with all of you. Finally feel like knitting so that has to be a good sign.


----------



## iamsam

pammie - you be sure and get good rest - we don't want you down and sick and teaching school is a good way to catch something as I remember. do you know how fast pink eye travels through a school. ugh.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Good afternoon! I have 1 week down on my job. It is going well, but I do come home tired in the evening. The dogs are not very happy that I'm not home. They will enjoy this weekend as we have 3 days off. I do have some errands to run tomorrow, but they will just have to get over it! The bad thing is that I haven't knitted in 2 weeks! I don't really have a project going, and I am having a hard time getting one started. I'm sure I am the only one that has ever experienced this!


----------



## iamsam

I have never had this problem before though and suet and thistle seed were both in the lilac tree right outside my window. I might add here that I am amused with puff kitty - she will lay for hours watch the birds as they come to the feeder - she doesn't move - but you know she is watching because her tail twitches. lol

sam

she is inside laying on top of my radio.



81brighteyes said:


> Sam, I believe I know why you have less birds, although if you have done this every year, perhaps that isn't the case. If you put out suet, you will have many of the larger birds such as grackles and blackbirds. These birds scare away finches and other small birds and they will not often chance coming to the thistle feeder. If you want to put out suet, it would be a good idea to put it in another part of your yard, i.e., thistle in the backyard and suet out front. We stopped putting out suet and would have to fill our thistle feeder (& the special feeder we had for chickadees) twice every day! We had multitudes of goldfinches, purple finches and chickadees as well as the cardinals. Cardinals and finches are very skittish of the large birds. Hope this helps. Enjoy the snow and sweet little Bentley. As if I had to add that!!!


----------



## iamsam

I think we call that oatmeal which I love - sometimes I add a little brown sugar.

sam

how do you make porridge?



agnescr said:


> my son loved it as a child, he is now 41 I will stick to proper porridge made the Scottish way with plenty salt and milk,nothing else in it


----------



## iamsam

healing energy heading your way to start the healing necessary - with plenty left over for dh. we will definitely be sending prayers for you and dh.

sam



Railyn said:


> Just want to say Hi to make my spot. Need to run and finish the pot of soup I have started and have dinner. So glad this week is over. It has been stressful but God is good. Next week doesn't look much better either. I am scheduled for thyroid surgery on Thursday. It is an overnight stay in the health span, as Sam so nicely calls it.
> Have a great week-end everyone.


----------



## iamsam

whether we expect something in return or not - a simple thank you is good. when I give gifts there are no strings attatched - but if I don't get a thank you either verbal or written - I have been know to call and ask if they got it or not.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Our Dear Sweet Sam,
> You always go the extra mile opening our tea partys and I, for one, would like to tell you how very loved and appreciated you are. You encourage us all and guide us all in making this the wonderful family that it is.
> The recipes are wonderful and copied to file. I wish Jim would eat Soup. I so love it. I have saved them to file. Also appreciate the craft tutorial.
> I am so sorry to hear that Gary is going through a valley. I dont understand why some people place such a stigma on depression. There is no shame in being depressed. We all go through it. When I was a nurse, I read on practically every chart that came across my desk. We prayer warriors will get to work and expect a miracle.
> I am so sorry you were hurt by your friend. Yes, one has to be a friend to have a friend. I have been in your situation many times and it hurts. Somehow we are given the strength to move on and to forgive, but it doesnt take away the hurt. Jims best friend was here not so long ago. He has remarried. I loved his last wife, so it was a big deal for me to do what I did. In extending the hand of friendship, I gave Vic a practically brand new Kitchenaide Mixer (an Artisan, which belonged to my late Mom and which she could never figure out how to operate). He had told me she loved to bake. I never heard from her. I dont ever expect anything in return when I do something for others I dont ever expect anything in return when I do something for others.it is a joy for me and I am blessedbut you would think she would at least have let me know she got it and if it was what she wanted or would help. Sorry I went on a rampage here, Sam. God Bless.Betty


----------



## iamsam

I meant to add that I did feed Bentley ice cream - vanilla - think he was maybe two months old - thought Heidi would have a cow. lol

sam

I mean really - how much ice cream can you get on the point of a spoon - he got three little tastes. and he loved it. lol



NanaCaren said:


> Yes it the same thing, just to be sure I checked it out online.


----------



## iamsam

where do you get all your energy mary - sometimes I get tired just reading all you get done. it's hard to get enough rest when you have a family and work as much as you do - holding you close in though and prayer.

sam



pacer said:


> Sam...thanks for the great start. My FIL had a hard time being 42. He thought he would die that year since his Grandpa died at 62 and his dad died at 52. When he turned 43 he was a whole new man. The day of my 50th birthday I spent in the bathroom emptying by body wastes in preparation for a major surgery the next day. Surgery had lasted 5+ hours instead of the 1-1/2 hours schedules for. Ended up in the hospital for most of the week instead of overnight and to top it off there were tornado warnings going off every few minutes the day after my surgery. Then I found out a tool was left inside of my body during surgery so had to have it removed. Life really sucked for a few months there but things got better. I look at age as a number. I had my boys later in life so they are still home with me. I don't regret it. They keep me young and Gary's boys are doing likewise. I hope he will take time to give thanks for the wonderful family he has and enjoy them rather than worry about a number assigned to life.
> 
> As for the food conversations these past few days, I have never forced the boys to eat anything they didn't like. I was too busy fighting greater battles with them, like keeping them alive. I use to hide some strong medications in my oldest son's baby foods. I know why he does not like certain foods. He prefers not to eat bread most of the time and I don't force it. Matthew is very picky due mostly to the autism so he knows if he does not like what we are eating that he is on his own to feed himself. No fights, just take of yourself. My boys don't starve. They just take care of themselves if they don't like the meal that is cooked.
> 
> Sugar...so happy your daughter has finally gotten some much needed sleep. Now to get Mum on the mend. Don't forget to take care of yourself as well.
> 
> Dawn...hope DH is feeling better soon.
> 
> Take care everyone. I am working 6 days this week with talk of working 7 days next week. I need to get some sleep so I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

oh dear - hives - not fun - sending mountains of healing energy to him. I bet just knowing that he will be finished will get him through in fine shape.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Pacer DH is in a pretty good place mentally right now, this last semester is gonna be a tough one for sleep for him but hes excited thst it is his last one. His hives are not quite as swollen as they were though have spread a little more. May end up at prompt care tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

I'm so sorry grannypeg - healing energy surrounding your husband and hope he does not feel too many effects in the morning. grateful that he did not break anything.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Great opening to this week's tea party Sam. Glad I was able to make it pretty much at the beginning. I am usually so far behind.
> 
> Angora - I always used cloth diapers too and not the ones you can buy today. I had great rags for a number of years.
> 
> Dear hubby just can't get well. Today he fell in the bank parking lot. Two gentlemen got him up and over to the car. He had a rather large egg on his head and hurt is leg leg - more like a pulled muscle. I am sure he will find lots of bruises tomorrow. However, things could be worse. Just grateful it is relatively minor.


----------



## iamsam

one nice thing about being an adult is that we can make the decision not to do something and it is ok - I had to turn fifty before I realized that truth - she will never know the difference melody - we aren't going to tell her. lol

sam



gagesmom said:


> I have to admit that the booties and bonnet for my purple set have got me. I don't honestly want to do them, since it is not a special order and the lady receiving them doesn't even know she is getting anything. I am just going to knit a simple hat and booties in the same colors. I have done this set before in 2 other colors and this time I just don't wanna.


----------



## iamsam

joy - here is a short article on gochujang - I didn't know what it was either - sounds too hot for me.

sam

http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/06/gochujang-gojujang-korean-chile-sauce-condiments.html



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you have turned my day around and I'm smiling. You are such a love. Frittata and butternut squash soup sound like must makes. As does the Indian recipe but what is Gochujang?
> I am so excited an Indian restaurant is coming to town. Love Indian food. Healing energy for Gary.
> Night night.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I rarely check in to the Tea Party, because I forget about it, and sometimes on Friday don't even get a chance to check out the daily email.
> 
> It's snowing to beat the band about 30 miles west of Cleveland. It started about 2:30 this afternoon, with sunshine before that. The snow we got last night was maybe 2". It was so light that I could push it with the shovel to clear the driveway for DH before he came home from work. I DO NOT SHOVEL! So that tells you how light the snow was. All my hard work was for nothing, unless you count the fact that the ice made from the tire tracks had a chance to melt.
> 
> Some of your recipes sound good. I will check them out a little closer. I grabbed breakfast out, and we will be going out for a perch dinner soon. I did simmer a chicken carcass with celery and carrots this afternoon, for broth. I will probably make chicken noodle soup tomorrow.
> 
> I finished a Twisted Old Shale baby blanket this afternoon, for my soon to be born grand daughter. I did it in Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn in Hot Rose. I will post a picture as soon as I get the camera card up loaded. Probably in the picture section of the forum.
> 
> Stay safe and warm (or cool, depending on where you are!).
> 
> Tami


~~~Welcome, Tami. You sound like you are in my summer "neck of the woods". We are about 45 miles west of Cleveland.....you at 30 miles west puts you somewhere near Vermilion, I think. A very charming town.

Looking forward to seeing your blanket. The name sounds intriguing.

At the moment in Chicago we have been having snow since early afternoon....we expect about 6 inches by morning.
Snow all day tomorrow, too.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I meant to add that I did feed Bentley ice cream - vanilla - think he was maybe two months old - thought Heidi would have a cow. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> I mean really - how much ice cream can you get on the point of a spoon - he got three little tastes. and he loved it. lol


~~~the next trick is to make coffee ice cream...MY favorite! I agree...and I don't drink coffee anymore & rarely have some decaf...but pure black is the only way to drink it. Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Well...perseverence pays off! I made it through last week's KTP, and here I am on Friday (oops....it's Sat. AM). Anyway, I am coming back "to life". 

First: TONS of thanks to all the prayer warriors. My brother seems to have turned a corner and we believe he will survive. He has a long recovery road, but he will recover. The prayers are sincerely appreciated!

Healing vibes to all who had the flu and other ailments. Healing prayers winging to all with a family member in need, too. Sam, Gary & Heidi are gently cradled in our prayers.
Railyn we wish you a speedy recovery from your upcoming surgery.

I loved all the pics of works in progress/completed. I am always in awe of the skilled fingers & needles that are within this family. Always a treat to see. 

Melody I'm glad you have found a place...hope all the arrangements can be made with minimal hassle.

Rookie - congrats to a proud new g'ma! A beautiful baby Isla!

Ohio Joy...congrats on 15 years of remission. That is truly worth celebrating!

Gwen...healing vibes to your back...and thanks for your enthusiatic work on KAP 2014. I have my hotel room reserved!

I have been busy knitting headbands for my DS and some of his buddies. They have been building a tradition of having a ski weekend in mid-January...at a small ski spot in southern Wisconsin. Each year I have knitted something for each of them. After Pacer's great instruction I wanted to make mittens for them, but DS wanted headbands instead. Maybe next year for the mittens. I have 2 more to make this week. With my brother's illness I let many projects fall by the wayside. I am happy to be picking them up again.

We still have our Christmas decorations up...we usually leave them up through January. I still have Christmas cards to finish, too. Ahhh...so far behind, but having the energy to work on it.

I hope to be back here more frequently....I love reading about everyone's bits of this & that...warm wishes for all of 2014.
Carol il/oh


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> too bad agnes - I sometimes mix the instant breakfast and then add ice cream for a luscious milkshake.
> 
> sam


OOOOOhhh Sam it just gets worse...7:54am here and just had my first coffee,think that would make me gag lol


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> I think we call that oatmeal which I love - sometimes I add a little brown sugar.
> 
> sam
> 
> how do you make porridge?


Guess it would be called rolled oats over there?

mine is just oats boiling water and salt to taste all brought to boil then simmered for 10 mins served with chilled milk mmmm might just have some this morning


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> I have never had this problem before though and suet and thistle seed were both in the lilac tree right outside my window. I might add here that I am amused with puff kitty - she will lay for hours watch the birds as they come to the feeder - she doesn't move - but you know she is watching because her tail twitches. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> she is inside laying on top of my radio.


Have notice here that the sparrows seem to have disappeared,the numbers have been decreasing over the last few years now never see any, starlings are another thing though,horrid birds strip all the food of the bird feeders and leave nothing for the other small birds...GD says I go demented when I see them attacking the feeder,get loads of blue tits ,coal tits, long tailed tits,robins,finches,the occasional woodpecker and magpie and crows,not bothered much by seagulls though


----------



## iamsam

great news about your brother - tons of healing energy zooming his way hoping the road to recovery is swift.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Well...perseverence pays off! I made it through last week's KTP, and here I am on Friday (oops....it's Sat. AM). Anyway, I am coming back "to life".
> 
> First: TONS of thanks to all the prayer warriors. My brother seems to have turned a corner and we believe he will survive. He has a long recovery road, but he will recover. The prayers are sincerely appreciated!
> 
> Healing vibes to all who had the flu and other ailments. Healing prayers winging to all with a family member in need, too. Sam, Gary & Heidi are gently cradled in our prayers.
> Railyn we wish you a speedy recovery from your upcoming surgery.
> 
> I loved all the pics of works in progress/completed. I am always in awe of the skilled fingers & needles that are within this family. Always a treat to see.
> 
> Melody I'm glad you have found a place...hope all the arrangements can be made with minimal hassle.
> 
> Rookie - congrats to a proud new g'ma! A beautiful baby Isla!
> 
> Ohio Joy...congrats on 15 years of remission. That is truly worth celebrating!
> 
> Gwen...healing vibes to your back...and thanks for your enthusiatic work on KAP 2014. I have my hotel room reserved!
> 
> I have been busy knitting headbands for my DS and some of his buddies. They have been building a tradition of having a ski weekend in mid-January...at a small ski spot in southern Wisconsin. Each year I have knitted something for each of them. After Pacer's great instruction I wanted to make mittens for them, but DS wanted headbands instead. Maybe next year for the mittens. I have 2 more to make this week. With my brother's illness I let many projects fall by the wayside. I am happy to be picking them up again.
> 
> We still have our Christmas decorations up...we usually leave them up through January. I still have Christmas cards to finish, too. Ahhh...so far behind, but having the energy to work on it.
> 
> I hope to be back here more frequently....I love reading about everyone's bits of this & that...warm wishes for all of 2014.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> Just want to say Hi to make my spot. Need to run and finish the pot of soup I have started and have dinner. So glad this week is over. It has been stressful but God is good. Next week doesn't look much better either. I am scheduled for thyroid surgery on Thursday. It is an overnight stay in the health span, as Sam so nicely calls it.
> Have a great week-end everyone.


Hi Railyn. Sorry it has been such a stressful week for you. I'm glad you don't have to wait too long for your thyroid surgery. It will be good to get that over and hope it gives you a good prognosis. I know you will get through this worrying time - one step at a time. Lots of gentle healing hugs coming your way. {{{}}}


----------



## angelam

pammie1234 said:


> It seems like the flu and other bugs are really attacking right now. Lots of kids at school have runny noses, which is always so pleasant to see. I am glad that my week is done and we have a 3 day weekend. I have lots to do in my house since I was out of town last week. Plus, I really need to go to the grocery store! I'm going to make a list so I get what I really need and not what I want to eat; which translates into food that is bad for me!


You know what they say.........Never go shopping when you're hungry!


----------



## angelam

Sam, age has never really bothered me, but my sister has said that some birthdays are harder and make her sadder. That being said, they have just inherited their 2 youngest grandsons. This may be a permanent situation as my nephew and his wife are just not good parents. The baby is 10 months old and the older one turned 2 yesterday. Both are in diapers. They are the ones I was babysitting for last week. My sister will be 68 this month and BIL will be 69 next month. That means when the boys are around 10, they will be close to 80! Both are in good health at this time, and hopefully the Lord will keep them that way for the boys. Me, too, as I will be helping out when I can. So, compared to DS and BIL, Gary is young! I also think age is a matter of the mind! Tell him that the kids will keep him "young!"[/quote]

Oh my! What a lot for your sister to take on. Looking after two very small people full time is hard work even when you are younger. I hope they are blessed with mountains of energy - they will need it! They have my greatest admiration for taking on this task, and you , as I know you will help out when you can. xx


----------



## angelam

What a chatty lot you are. Went to bed on page 2 last night, now here you are on page 9!


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> 9:30pm here and I am locked in my computer room.
> 
> A little annoyed. One of dh's friends showed up at 8pm. Not late by any means but.......This person has a 3 and a 4 yr old and their bedtime is then. So an hour and a half later the two little ones are so whiny and irritable that they should be going home to bed. Of course their father shows no sign of leaving. Grrrrrr :evil: :evil: :evil:


Good for you! Stay where you are and let the men deal with two overtired children!


----------



## angelam

jheiens said:


> I'm with you, Sorlenna.
> 
> I'll soon be 71 but don't really think that I feel much older than I did at 45--until I notice my prosthesis and remember that those breast cancer episodes happened in my early 50s and the years in remission since the second diagnosis just keep adding up. I will be in remission 15 years shortly--thank God!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


You're right Joy and Sorlenna- age is just a number. Here I am just turned 74 and still working! I love being in amongst younger people, they keep me young. Congratulations Joy for so many years in remission. I think you can count that as a cure!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> have a super time Julie - are you shopping for anything in particular?
> 
> sam


Last time I was there they had some excellent eggplants (aubergine) that I really love- but this time they were already packing up- and it was mostly water melons at 3 for $5 but that would have been ridiculous for one person! So I am back to getting some more 'coffee' and eggs, on Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I don't know heather - go here for some pictures of what we call butternut squash.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/images/butternut%20squash?page=1
> 
> sam
> 
> there are other pictures mixed in but I think you can find the pictures of the squash.


Squash/pumpkin definitely the same plant!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I think we call that oatmeal which I love - sometimes I add a little brown sugar.
> 
> sam
> 
> how do you make porridge?


Ah, but Agnes and I eat it the correct way- only with salt!!!! Kate has sugar with hers I am sorry to report! (if I remember correctly).
Real oatmeal is cooked with water and salt, for about 20 minutes, being stirred not to catch at the bottom. Can't get it in NZ only rolled oats now a days. Can be soaked over night too.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I meant to add that I did feed Bentley ice cream - vanilla - think he was maybe two months old - thought Heidi would have a cow. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> I mean really - how much ice cream can you get on the point of a spoon - he got three little tastes. and he loved it. lol


All of mine had ice cream while they were very young, with the exception of Sara-Mae. She was extremely lactose intolerant.


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> All of mine had ice cream while they were very young, with the exception of Sara-Mae. She was extremely lactose intolerant.[/quote
> 
> I gave baby Quinn some at Christmas his mum(GD) was going nuts so I told her I did exactly the same with her with no bad effects....Quinn loved it :-D


----------



## HandyFamily

Musaka































Musaka with potatos and sowered milk (this is the one I like - there are other types of musaka also).

Ingradients:
400g mince - mix, pork and... am, I don't know how it's called - a cow's calf

700g. potatoes, sliced to middle size cubes

250g. tomato mash

1 large onion, sliced to small cubes

4 cloves of garlic, sliced (migh be made without it also)

2 tbs oil (sunflower)

savory, basil, salt, black pepper, red pepper, parsley

For the... am, don't know the word - the upper layer? There are different ways to make it (or it very well might be done without it, personaly, I don't like it - but thee are many people who like this part best also). Here is my husband's way:

200 g sowered mils (it's not really yogurt)

3 eggs

300g milk

a little solt

Fry the onion [and garlic, if you put some, near the end of the onion fruing], than the mince (put it in the onion when it is ready or nearly ready), and the tomato mash - it helps the mince to get... well, not like a bump. It's particles (the meat's mince) get separated this way (by using the tomato mash) easier. Seasen with salt and black pepper, also with savory, basil, and parsley . When the mince is ready put the red pepper to fry - really, really quickly, like for seconds. It's color must stay red, not get brown - and tnis happens very quickly. Put in ... am, the big flat thing that goes incide the oven - with the potatoe pieces, mix the potatoes with the mince. Poure water in - amount enough to cover all things that are in. Bake till the potatoes are nearly ready / cooked - stir from time to time. Mix all the ingradients for the... am, top layer in a ball and pure them on top of the nearly cooked musaka. Bake some more - till the top gets partly brownish. Not all of it, it will be burned, but it gets... well, not liquid and brwoner than in the start on some parts. Leave for an hour or so. Serve with sowered milk (which, as I said, isn't yogurt, sowered milk must not be "seasoned" with powdered milk or anything else when it is prepared).

It's what we have now - it's David's favorite dish, that's why I thought of writing down the recepie. Plus, it's one of the things that are easy to prepare - most of the time it coocs by itself or nearly alone.


----------



## flyty1n

I learned from you kind people that you take knitting when you go to your doctor's appointments, so decided I'd try that. Had a 1530 appointment for replacement of a fractured glass ionomer filling (25 years in place), which is no longer made. I got off work early so was there at 1430 for my 1530 appointment. Took out the knitting, knit exactly six stitches and was called back. That is one efficient office, as I was out the door with a wonderful new composite filling at 1515. So much for the take your knitting, but I shall do it the next time I have an appointment as not everyone is as good as my dentist.
Thinking of those who need prayers at this time and especially Railyn. Every surgery is a bit scarey even though good results are expected.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of mine had ice cream while they were very young, with the exception of Sara-Mae. She was extremely lactose intolerant.[/quote
> 
> I gave baby Quinn some at Christmas his mum(GD) was going nuts so I told her I did exactly the same with her with no bad effects....Quinn loved it :-D
> 
> 
> 
> We always gave babies tastes of ice cream. Now they think it is terrible. I bet Quinn loved it. Love the name Quinn, first time I heard it was when my nephew was born.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

I know this one Kati in the Greek version which we usually spell Moussaka
Great to see you!


----------



## angelam

Kati - that looks delicious. I think the meat you are thinking of to mix with the pork is veal (a young calf).


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> Musaka
> 
> Musaka with potatos and sowered milk (this is the one I like - there are other types of musaka also).
> 
> It's what we have now - it's David's favorite dish, that's why I thought of writing down the recepie. Plus, it's one of the things that are easy to prepare - most of the time it coocs by itself or nearly alone.


That sounds good I will have to give it a try.

"I don't know how it's called - a cow's calf ", here it's called veal


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend, the sky is over cast the moon is hidden. 

My poor Chrissy has been up sick most of the night. 

This morning's coffee 

Healing energy for those in need and HUGS for all


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sky is over cast the moon is hidden.
> 
> My poor Chrissy has been up sick most of the night.
> 
> This morning's coffee
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and HUGS for all


Oh dear! Poor Chrissy- hope it is not anything too serious!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Poor Chrissy- hope it is not anything too serious!


I do too, she sure doesn't need this flu that is going around. I am hoping it is just from staying up too many late nights.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sky is over cast the moon is hidden.
> 
> My poor Chrissy has been up sick most of the night.
> 
> This morning's coffee
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and HUGS for all


Oh just what I need to wake me up. Sending you some marmalade to have on your toast....


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Had a lazy lie in this morning and am now trying to get going. Shall walk down to town for a bit of fresh air and them more scumbling this afternoon.

Hope everyone is having a good week end, healing vibes and hugs to all.

Yesterday's photo....


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> Have notice here that the sparrows seem to have disappeared,the numbers have been decreasing over the last few years now never see any, starlings are another thing though,horrid birds strip all the food of the bird feeders and leave nothing for the other small birds...GD says I go demented when I see them attacking the feeder,get loads of blue tits ,coal tits, long tailed tits,robins,finches,the occasional woodpecker and magpie and crows,not bothered much by seagulls though


You're lucky, it seems all we get here are seagulls! I stopped putting food out because either seagulls or pigeons seemed to be the only birds we got. We've got dormer windows in the roof so the roof on them is flat and I swear the gulls wear boots when they're up there! When you're lying in bed at 4am in the summer and a couple of gulls are having a dance above your head....you'll understand why I no longer like seagulls! :roll:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, but Agnes and I eat it the correct way- only with salt!!!! Kate has sugar with hers I am sorry to report! (if I remember correctly).
> Real oatmeal is cooked with water and salt, for about 20 minutes, being stirred not to catch at the bottom. Can't get it in NZ only rolled oats now a days. Can be soaked over night too.


Guilty as charged!


----------



## Kathleendoris

I haven't even read to the end of this new KP (10 pages at the moment), and I don't think I even popped in at all last week, so I am way behind on what is happening here. I have been fairly run off my feet for the last week or so: my daughter, who has three little ones, has developed an ear infection which is badly affecting her balance, so I have had to step in to help. The youngest has been staying with us some nights, and is not a good sleeper. Typically he awakes between 5.00 and 6.00 in the morning, but this morning he was raring to go at 4.30. I tried to get him back to sleep, but he assured me that it didn't matter as he wasn't sleepy! I was! Very! His dad picked him up a couple of hours ago, and I have just been chilling since.

As well as that, I am on constant standby for the arrival of my new grandson. He is due on the 28th, so it could be any day in the next couple of weeks or so. When the call comes, I need to drive over to their place (about 50 minutes away) and take charge of the 18-month old 'big brother'. I have my overnight bag packed, house keys labelled, satnav coordinates for older grandson's nursery loaded into my machine, car seat correctly fitted in my car...there must be something I have forgotten, and babies being the unpredictable creatures they are, no doubt the exact circumstances will not be any of those I have foreseen. 

This sort of thing is meant to keep us young! :wink: I am not entirely convinced!

Anyway, you will not be surprised to know that KP has fallen a little down my list of priorities of late. I will try to drop in during this week, circumstances permitting. Meanwhile, my best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Good morning Sam and TP readers,writing this from New Hampshire. Spending a rare weekend at our condo here in Lincoln. Snow showers predicted for the weekend, but sounds like you've got more snow there.
Sam, I've found with most friends, there's always one that does most of the calling and planning. Does make you wonder if they think their lives are busier and more important. I do like keeping in touch, so I continue to be the one to call and plan.
Does anyone play Marjongg (sp) here? Just love playing and so good for your brain.
Brought several projects with me including a yarn ball mess that my three boxers created. My friend is detangling it for me.I sometimes get careless and leave a skein unprotected and will always come home to a tangled mess. I love these guys, but they are mischievous.
Will keep Gary in prayer. Each day is a gift and age is just a number. Turned 70 this year, can't believe it,but better than the alternative.  I ask God to make me a blessing each day to someone I meet. 
Am definitely going to make the squash soup, sounds yummy. Stay warm and safe everyone, until the next time.
Blessings from Jodi


----------



## KateB

Not long up this morning (almost afternoon!) as I was out in Glasgow last night and didn't get home until nearly 1am, so I'm shattered this morning. Really can't do late nights out like I used to. :roll: Thanks for the great intro as usual Sam, and I do hope that Gary's mood picks up soon. Age has never really bothered me except when I suddenly realise how long ago it is since I was counted as 'young!' Or when you read in the newspapers about an 'elderly lady of 61'.... :shock: Oh well, it's not a privilege that's given to everyone. Need to get moving, I've got chilli to make for tea tonight. I usually make a load and freeze a lot of it - and I don't have a recipe, because I use a sauce from a jar! I used to make my own from scratch until the one time I used a jar of sauce for quickness (without the family knowing) and they all remarked on how much better my chilli was this time! :evil: Hope everyone has a good weekend, and healing thoughts go to all those who need them.


----------



## HandyFamily

angelam said:


> Kati - that looks delicious. I think the meat you are thinking of to mix with the pork is veal (a young calf).


Thanks! Yes, it's a young calf - or at least not mature animal, so not beef - but I didn't know the word...


----------



## HandyFamily

Well, all Balkans were once part of the Ottoman empire and we have big similarities in cooking - but also differences. There are many types of musaka - or moussaka, I didn't know it is spelled like that - with vegetable marrow (Stefan likes that one), with egg-plant, like they make it in Turkey (and probably Greece, I'm not sure, but their cookings are very similar), layered - we make it sort of mixed and only the top layer is a layer - but I personally only like this one, with the potatoes. It's all personal taste, of course, but I couldn't recommend something I don't like - and... we were just about to have lunch.

And I love your new avatar!
Loved the other ones, with the sweet-sweet girl (sorry, the hat was not that noticeable in a picture that small, but she was so sweet...)



Lurker 2 said:


> I know this one Kati in the Greek version which we usually spell Moussaka
> Great to see you!


----------



## HandyFamily

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sky is over cast the moon is hidden.
> 
> My poor Chrissy has been up sick most of the night.
> 
> This morning's coffee
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and HUGS for all


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that...


----------



## HandyFamily

PurpleFi said:


> Oh just what I need to wake me up. Sending you some marmalade to have on your toast....


Oooooooooo.....

Can I come visit?


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Hope your surgery goes well, Marilyn.


DITTO


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> Oh just what I need to wake me up. Sending you some marmalade to have on your toast....


I hadn't even realised the Seville oranges were in the shops! I must get some. I don't think I have time to make marmalade right now, but I am told that the oranges can be frozen and used whoever you like. I have never tried it, but this might be the moment to give it a go. I actually had to buy marmalade just before Christmas, the first time I have done that in a very long while.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, but Agnes and I eat it the correct way- only with salt!!!! Kate has sugar with hers I am sorry to report! (if I remember correctly).
> Real oatmeal is cooked with water and salt, for about 20 minutes, being stirred not to catch at the bottom. Can't get it in NZ only rolled oats now a days. Can be soaked over night too.


I am going to make myself very small and inconspicuous, and just whisper in the quietest possible voice - I eat mine with Golden Syrup!


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> I'm with you, Sorlenna.
> 
> I'll soon be 71 but don't really think that I feel much older than I did at 45--until I notice my prosthesis and remember that those breast cancer episodes happened in my early 50s and the years in remission since the second diagnosis just keep adding up. I will be in remission 15 years shortly--thank God!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


YES!!!! And I thank Him too. now that's good news.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Several of you welcomed me, mentioning that you haven't seen me here. I have only been to the tea party a few times. I do check in almost every day, and post comments on some of the threads, though I don't often start a thread. Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> Prayers are being said for those in need.
> 
> Those frittatas sound good. If anyone can tell me how much the rind of one lemon is, I may try that lemon cake. I think the only thing I need is the tapioca flour.
> 
> I don't have the picture of the blanket up loaded to the computer yet, but will post it when I get it done.
> 
> Tami


HOpe you can come back and visit with us often instead of just staying in the background!! We love when new people come and add to our conversations. And I'm sure you'll have some new recipes for us and lovely work to share.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Howdy Sam and Gang. How's everyone doing? Hopefully better.
> So sorry that Gary is having such a hard time, and being pessimistic about it all probably doesn't help either but unfortunately you can't force him to look at all the positives.
> Hopes and prayers that he will be able to overcome.
> Havent' really read through all the recipes yet, will go back and look at them later, did see something about a Cherry Cobbler though, yum.
> I took my uncle to his eye appt this morning since they were going to need to dialate his eyes and he could not drive himself home. It was good, I haven't spent any time with him in quite a while and I think he enjoyed the time.
> Spider, if you feel like knitting, you are on the road to recovery. I've finally been accomplishing something on the knitting end, starting to feel closer to normal finally.
> David will be home tomorrow afternoon sometime, he got lucky and a nice easy load back to Scottsbluff from Michigan, a truck load full of fiberglass insulation. I'm sure he's ready to get home too, and the dogs are missing him.
> OH NO!!! Wicket just grabbed my ball of yarn and ran, thank goodness he dropped it as soon as I yelled.
> :hunf: :shock:
> Well, off to get caught up.


Praying as always, that DAvid gets home safely! He's been gone a long time on this trip. Perhaps after he's home he can keep Wicket occupied enough so the yarn isn't tempting! 
Glad you're so much better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Pacer DH is in a pretty good place mentally right now, this last semester is gonna be a tough one for sleep for him but hes excited thst it is his last one. His hives are not quite as swollen as they were though have spread a little more. May end up at prompt care tomorrow.


Sure hope the hives can be prescribed away. Do you think it might be stress? Or has he eaten something he's allergic to?
When I was in school in the 'dark ages', one of my classmates would end up with hives when she knew she had a dentist appt. So her mother would always just show up at school in time to get her to the appointment without her knowing in advance!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> I'm with you, Sorlenna.
> 
> I'll soon be 71 but don't really think that I feel much older than I did at 45--until I notice my prosthesis and remember that those breast cancer episodes happened in my early 50s and the years in remission since the second diagnosis just keep adding up. I will be in remission 15 years shortly--thank God!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


You have very good reasons to celebrate your age and I'm sure you do!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 9:30pm here and I am locked in my computer room.
> 
> A little annoyed. One of dh's friends showed up at 8pm. Not late by any means but.......This person has a 3 and a 4 yr old and their bedtime is then. So an hour and a half later the two little ones are so whiny and irritable that they should be going home to bed. Of course their father shows no sign of leaving. Grrrrrr :evil: :evil: :evil:


Sounds like you did the very right thing...let your DH and his friend worry with the two whiny children. NOT your problem! Don't you love being able to say that!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> Great opening to this week's tea party Sam. Glad I was able to make it pretty much at the beginning. I am usually so far behind.
> 
> Angora - I always used cloth diapers too and not the ones you can buy today. I had great rags for a number of years.
> 
> Dear hubby just can't get well. Today he fell in the bank parking lot. Two gentlemen got him up and over to the car. He had a rather large egg on his head and hurt is leg leg - more like a pulled muscle. I am sure he will find lots of bruises tomorrow. However, things could be worse. Just grateful it is relatively minor.


So sorry he's not well...and hope there's no serious consequences from the fall.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Well they are leaving with the kids crying and the father giving them trouble for crying and whining. They are so tired it isn't funny and they should have been home in their beds hours ago. What an idiot this guy is.


Unfortunately, we've all come in contact with those idiots from time to time.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I have to admit that the booties and bonnet for my purple set have got me. I don't honestly want to do them, since it is not a special order and the lady receiving them doesn't even know she is getting anything. I am just going to knit a simple hat and booties in the same colors. I have done this set before in 2 other colors and this time I just don't wanna.


Gotta do what makes you happy sometimes. And she'll appreciate a simple hat and booties as much as complicated ones!
JK


----------



## peggy1212

You sound like a great cook. my hubby would probably like your Greek recipies. he was born in Greece! I am going to try some of recipies thanks


----------



## jknappva

So glad we were honest and said the wine hadn't been put on.

Yesterday the moon was so glorious and huge, like a harvest moon only in winter. I'm sure there's a special name for it. Tonight there was just the right amount of mist in the air to create a halo effect all the way around the moon and quite huge. I noticed it when we were driving back. DH thought I was nuts as it was so cold and there I was rolling the window down, but I wanted to see if it was real or just the reflection on the window. Just two nights of a glorious and beautiful full moon. The native Americans called it a Wolf Moon.[/quote]

What a wonderful young man!
Your mentioning the full moon reminded me that my sister had posted a picture of just such a misty moon and I forgot it. 
So here are a few pictures.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I have you all beat (beaten?) and I don't feel it is possible i am the age I am. My body is older and I see my mother and my aunt when I go by a mirror but inside my head I am still like i always was. I think keeping our minds busy is so important . The workshops and the TP and KP keep me young.


I agree,Shirley...once in a while I'll glimpse myself in the mirror and then realize that old woman is ME!!! Doesn't seem possible since in my mind, even with my physical limitations, I'm STILL 17!! After all, my age isn't stamped on my forehead! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I meant to add that I did feed Bentley ice cream - vanilla - think he was maybe two months old - thought Heidi would have a cow. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> I mean really - how much ice cream can you get on the point of a spoon - he got three little tastes. and he loved it. lol


And who can blame him!!? LOL! After all, ice cream is one of the food groups, right?
JK


----------



## Pup lover

Grannypeg said:


> Great opening to this week's tea party Sam. Glad I was able to make it pretty much at the beginning. I am usually so far behind.
> 
> Angora - I always used cloth diapers too and not the ones you can buy today. I had great rags for a number of years.
> 
> Dear hubby just can't get well. Today he fell in the bank parking lot. Two gentlemen got him up and over to the car. He had a rather large egg on his head and hurt is leg leg - more like a pulled muscle. I am sure he will find lots of bruises tomorrow. However, things could be worse. Just grateful it is relatively minor.


Hope DH is feeling ok today. Keeping you both in prayers.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> Well...perseverence pays off! I made it through last week's KTP, and here I am on Friday (oops....it's Sat. AM). Anyway, I am coming back "to life".
> 
> First: TONS of thanks to all the prayer warriors. My brother seems to have turned a corner and we believe he will survive. He has a long recovery road, but he will recover. The prayers are sincerely appreciated!
> 
> So glad to hear that your brother is better. Have been praying for him every day and will continue until he's completely well and home. Prayer takes so little effort on our part and is so effective.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sky is over cast the moon is hidden.
> 
> My poor Chrissy has been up sick most of the night.
> 
> This morning's coffee
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and HUGS for all


So sorry Chrissy is sick...give her my love! Hope she's better this morning.
Love the colored sugar cubes and love the play of words on one of my favorite songs by Cat Stevens.
Good morning!
JK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Oh just what I need to wake me up. Sending you some marmalade to have on your toast....


MMM! LOoks delish!
JK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Oh just what I need to wake me up. Sending you some marmalade to have on your toast....


Looks very yummy, thank you mmmmmm tastes very good.


----------



## jknappva

Brought several projects with me including a yarn ball mess that my three boxers created. My friend is detangling it for me.I sometimes get careless and leave a skein unprotected and will always come home to a tangled mess. I love these guys, but they are mischievous.
Will keep Gary in prayer. Each day is a gift and age is just a number. Turned 70 this year, can't believe it,but better than the alternative.  I ask God to make me a blessing each day to someone I meet. 
Am definitely going to make the squash soup, sounds yummy. Stay warm and safe everyone, until the next time.
Blessings from Jodi[/quote]

WElcome to the tea party! I'm sure our official host, Sam will welcome you when he's next online!
Pull up a chair and come back often.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> So glad we were honest and said the wine hadn't been put on.
> 
> Yesterday the moon was so glorious and huge, like a harvest moon only in winter. I'm sure there's a special name for it. Tonight there was just the right amount of mist in the air to create a halo effect all the way around the moon and quite huge. I noticed it when we were driving back. DH thought I was nuts as it was so cold and there I was rolling the window down, but I wanted to see if it was real or just the reflection on the window. Just two nights of a glorious and beautiful full moon. The native Americans called it a Wolf Moon.


What a wonderful young man!
Your mentioning the full moon reminded me that my sister had posted a picture of just such a misty moon and I forgot it. 
So here are a few pictures.
Junek[/quote]

What a awesome place to live, always eye candy. Thanks for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> What a awesome place to live, always eye candy. Thanks for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup:


It's a pleasure and my sister loves it when everyone enjoys her pictures! For Christmas she made my girls and I a calendar of pictures she'd taken of a historic house that we're all fond of. It's really special.

Junek


----------



## HandyFamily

Kathleendoris said:


> I hadn't even realised the Seville oranges were in the shops! I must get some. I don't think I have time to make marmalade right now, but I am told that the oranges can be frozen and used whoever you like. I have never tried it, but this might be the moment to give it a go. I actually had to buy marmalade just before Christmas, the first time I have done that in a very long while.


And I didn't even realize there were two sorts of oranges till just now, how can they be distinguished - I mean, in a store or something, if it doesn't specifically say, do they look differently in any way?
Thanks for all the knowledge I get from here!


----------



## Pup lover

Kathleendoris said:


> I am going to make myself very small and inconspicuous, and just whisper in the quietest possible voice - I eat mine with Golden Syrup!


I like raisins or brown sugar and milk or yogurt in mine.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> Sure hope the hives can be prescribed away. Do you think it might be stress? Or has he eaten something he's allergic to?
> When I was in school in the 'dark ages', one of my classmates would end up with hives when she knew she had a dentist appt. So her mother would always just show up at school in time to get her to the appointment without her knowing in advance!
> Junek


Hes thinking its stress this first week of school was really rough. He had about 10 hours of sleep from Monday morning to Wednesday night broken up into 2-3 hour segments here and there. He took a vacation day Wednesday night from work snd slept 10 hours straight through. Thankfully not every week will be like this one!


----------



## gagesmom

8:30am and I didn't get to sleep in. Was all snuggled down in my bed and cozy warm. Then my body said wake up.   

We got another inch or so of snow last night.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## Kathleendoris

HandyFamily said:


> And I didn't even realize there were two sorts of oranges till just now, how can they be distinguished - I mean, in a store or something, if it doesn't specifically say, do they look differently in any way?
> Thanks for all the knowledge I get from here!


The Seville oranges are very bitter, not suitable for eating generally, but very good when made up into marmalade. They are usually only available here for a few weeks in late January or early February. They look just like any other oranges, medium size, orange skin, so unless they are labelled you would not know them. I don't know how widely available they are: we get them in Britain because we have a taste for marmalade, and I have seen them used to make a sauce for meat, but their uses are fairly limited. It might be worth enquiring about bitter oranges, or something of the sort, if you thought you might like to try them.


----------



## HandyFamily

Did I miss something? I mean, I probably have - but I would really love to compare our recipes to the Greek ones, I am very curious as to what the differences are and in what they are similar... where are those recipes? I know, I admit it, I sometimes miss things, I am a bad girl... *blush*...



peggy1212 said:


> You sound like a great cook. my hubby would probably like your Greek recipies. he was born in Greece! I am going to try some of recipies thanks


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sky is over cast the moon is hidden.
> 
> My poor Chrissy has been up sick most of the night.
> 
> This morning's coffee
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and HUGS for all


Great morning coffee, have mind


----------



## Pup lover

Carol so glad your brother is improving! Prayers continuing.

Caren hope Chrissy doesnt have the flu, tell her teenagers are sposed to sleep all day and hopefully the rest will help her.

Want to get to the store before the snow and wind get started so I best get movin. DH just went up to bed the benadryl has helped his hives so not going to prompt care. No school Monday and I believe nothing on Tuesday this week so he can g e t decent sleep and have time to study


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Oh just what I need to wake me up. Sending you some marmalade to have on your toast....


Yummy ready for it have my coffee.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Had a lazy lie in this morning and am now trying to get going. Shall walk down to town for a bit of fresh air and them more scumbling this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end, healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Yesterday's photo....


Great start of the day coffee, marmalade, toast, looking at the garden. Can't ask for more then that. :-D


----------



## Pup lover

Handy family your dinner looks wonderful, may try it without the eggs, cant have them. Thinking the sowered mils could maybe be sour cream? Ideas anyone? Other thought is cream cheese.

Puprle your marmalade looks wonderful, I have never developed a taste for it myself. Have not tried it on ham or pork chops will do that the next time we are doing ham instead if the apricot.

Mel I too would love to sleep in, however my body doesnt often let me sleep past 6.


----------



## angelam

Morning Caren. So sorry to hear Chrissy is sick. Hope she feels better soon. Love the coloured sugar cubes - not sure if I've seen them before.
Good afternoon Purple. Equally grey day here. Brightened up beautifully just now but that lasted for all of half an hour! I've walked in to town this morning for some fresh air and exercise, got the bus back. I'm feeling so unfit at the moment having not walked with my regular group for a long time. I'm sure it's nothing to do with all I ate over Christmas! Marmalade looks yummy!


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...perseverence pays off! I made it through last week's KTP, and here I am on Friday (oops....it's Sat. AM). Anyway, I am coming back "to life".
> 
> First: TONS of thanks to all the prayer warriors. My brother seems to have turned a corner and we believe he will survive. He has a long recovery road, but he will recover. The prayers are sincerely appreciated!
> 
> So glad to hear that your brother is better. Have been praying for him every day and will continue until he's completely well and home. Prayer takes so little effort on our part and is so effective.
> Hugs,
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> It's a pleasure and my sister loves it when everyone enjoys her pictures! For Christmas she made my girls and I a calendar of pictures she'd taken of a historic house that we're all fond of. It's really special.
> 
> Junek


WOW, now that's a great gift.


----------



## gagesmom

9:15 and tummy is rumbling. Off to search for some breakfast. Check in later on.


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Handy family your dinner looks wonderful, may try it without the eggs, cant have them. Thinking the sowered mils could maybe be sour cream? Ideas anyone? Other thought is cream cheese.
> 
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> My friend puts a natural yogurt topping on her lasagne which tastes great, doesn't have any bitterness about it, just tastes creamy. I think it would work well with Kati's moussaka recipe. She mixes it with flour and an egg I think....I'll go look for the recipe.
> 
> Edit - found it! She uses a large carton of natural yogurt, 1 egg and 1 tablespoon of plain flour. Mix well together and use as final layer on your lasagne (you could also top with grated cheese if you want.) Whilst I was looking for this I came across my DIL's recipe for Broccoli Salad which is very tasty.
> 
> Broccoli Salad (enough for 8 as a side dish)
> 1lb broccoli florets
> 10 rashers of streaky bacon
> 1 cup of sunflower seeds
> 1 cup of raisins or sultanas
> 1 bunch of spring onions
> 8oz jar of mayonnaise
> 3 tablespoons of wine vinegar
> 3 tablespoons of sugar
> 
> 1. Cut the broccoli into small pieces.
> 2. Grill the bacon whole then cut into small pieces.
> 3. Toast the sunflower seeds.
> 4. Snip onions into small pieces.
> 5. Mix together mayonnaise, vinegar and sugar, then add the broccoli, bacon,
> Sunflower seeds, onions and raisins.
> 
> Can be made 2 days before use. Give a good mix before serving.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I do too, she sure doesn't need this flu that is going around. I am hoping it is just from staying up too many late nights.


Do you have any better idea by now?- I've been asleep the last three hours and have not caught up yet!


----------



## Designer1234

busyworkerbee said:


> Easy to do on laptops and desktop computers, not so easy on tablets. When on netbook, I can cut, not so easy on tablet. I tend to take out who it is I am responding to.


I didn't realize it but should have-- the new phones, tablets etc. are different and I never thought of that. I am on a desktop and I know it is different that some of the others.

No problem -- I have never learned much about a tablet although people seem to love them. I am not that computer savvy except for my desktop. I withdraw my suggestion! It was just a thought.

:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

Pup lover said:


> Handy family your dinner looks wonderful, may try it without the eggs, cant have them. Thinking the sowered mils could maybe be sour cream? Ideas anyone? Other thought is cream cheese.
> 
> Puprle your marmalade looks wonderful, I have never developed a taste for it myself. Have not tried it on ham or pork chops will do that the next time we are doing ham instead if the apricot.
> 
> Mel I too would love to sleep in, however my body doesnt often let me sleep past 6.


Oh, you can use yogurt - it's just that the original stuff is very good for the health, the other is just... well, something that resembles, to some extend, the taste.

By brother (who is a good non-profetional, "home" cook) actually makes it without the top layer at all - the egg one - he just bakes it as it is and waits till the water is evaporated to the extend that the top parts would get just a bit crispy. Actually, I - personally - like his way better than the classical.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Guilty as charged!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't even read to the end of this new KP (10 pages at the moment), and I don't think I even popped in at all last week, so I am way behind on what is happening here. I have been fairly run off my feet for the last week or so: my daughter, who has three little ones, has developed an ear infection which is badly affecting her balance, so I have had to step in to help. The youngest has been staying with us some nights, and is not a good sleeper. Typically he awakes between 5.00 and 6.00 in the morning, but this morning he was raring to go at 4.30. I tried to get him back to sleep, but he assured me that it didn't matter as he wasn't sleepy! I was! Very! His dad picked him up a couple of hours ago, and I have just been chilling since.
> 
> As well as that, I am on constant standby for the arrival of my new grandson. He is due on the 28th, so it could be any day in the next couple of weeks or so. When the call comes, I need to drive over to their place (about 50 minutes away) and take charge of the 18-month old 'big brother'. I have my overnight bag packed, house keys labelled, satnav coordinates for older grandson's nursery loaded into my machine, car seat correctly fitted in my car...there must be something I have forgotten, and babies being the unpredictable creatures they are, no doubt the exact circumstances will not be any of those I have foreseen.
> 
> This sort of thing is meant to keep us young! :wink: I am not entirely convinced!
> 
> Anyway, you will not be surprised to know that KP has fallen a little down my list of priorities of late. I will try to drop in during this week, circumstances permitting. Meanwhile, my best wishes to everyone.


And best wishes to you Chris! It really sounds like a few weeks that will be chronicled into your families history! As you say not much longer and the grandson should be here- Hope your daughter is on the mend- no good to be so wobbly!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good morning Sam and TP readers,writing this from New Hampshire. Spending a rare weekend at our condo here in Lincoln. Snow showers predicted for the weekend, but sounds like you've got more snow there.
> Sam, I've found with most friends, there's always one that does most of the calling and planning. Does make you wonder if they think their lives are busier and more important. I do like keeping in touch, so I continue to be the one to call and plan.
> Does anyone play Marjongg (sp) here? Just love playing and so good for your brain.
> Brought several projects with me including a yarn ball mess that my three boxers created. My friend is detangling it for me.I sometimes get careless and leave a skein unprotected and will always come home to a tangled mess. I love these guys, but they are mischievous.
> Will keep Gary in prayer. Each day is a gift and age is just a number. Turned 70 this year, can't believe it,but better than the alternative.  I ask God to make me a blessing each day to someone I meet.
> Am definitely going to make the squash soup, sounds yummy. Stay warm and safe everyone, until the next time.
> Blessings from Jodi


And welcome, Jodi- we look forward to hearing from you again!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Well, all Balkans were once part of the Ottoman empire and we have big similarities in cooking - but also differences. There are many types of musaka - or moussaka, I didn't know it is spelled like that - with vegetable marrow (Stefan likes that one), with egg-plant, like they make it in Turkey (and probably Greece, I'm not sure, but their cookings are very similar), layered - we make it sort of mixed and only the top layer is a layer - but I personally only like this one, with the potatoes. It's all personal taste, of course, but I couldn't recommend something I don't like - and... we were just about to have lunch.
> 
> And I love your new avatar!
> Loved the other ones, with the sweet-sweet girl (sorry, the hat was not that noticeable in a picture that small, but she was so sweet...)


Moussaka has to be a transliteration from the Greek Alphabet in any case! I won't be making it because the mince is so expensive- I am down $29 a fortnight because of paying for my teeth- this will be for two years! So roll on 2016! If I remember right the Greek version is made with lamb- but your recipe sounds like something I would make if Fale were still at home. How is young David- and do you still have the hedgehog?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I am going to make myself very small and inconspicuous, and just whisper in the quietest possible voice - I eat mine with Golden Syrup!


And I am not even north of the Border any longer! Come out of your corner little mouse- you are allowed your sweet tooth!


----------



## jonibee

You outdid yourself this week with all the wonderful short stories,recipes and craft..I love reading your blog every week..stay warm and enjoy the outside weather from the inside..


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> What a wonderful young man!
> Your mentioning the full moon reminded me that my sister had posted a picture of just such a misty moon and I forgot it.
> So here are a few pictures.
> Junek


Lovely as we have come to expect of your sister!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> You're lucky, it seems all we get here are seagulls! I stopped putting food out because either seagulls or pigeons seemed to be the only birds we got. We've got dormer windows in the roof so the roof on them is flat and I swear the gulls wear boots when they're up there! When you're lying in bed at 4am in the summer and a couple of gulls are having a dance above your head....you'll understand why I no longer like seagulls! :roll:


We have magpies that do a soft shoe (in fact not soft at all) in our gutters and then throw lumps of moss off the roof for an encore.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Handy family your dinner looks wonderful, may try it without the eggs, cant have them. Thinking the sowered mils could maybe be sour cream? Ideas anyone? Other thought is cream cheese.
> 
> Puprle your marmalade looks wonderful, I have never developed a taste for it myself. Have not tried it on ham or pork chops will do that the next time we are doing ham instead if the apricot.
> 
> Mel I too would love to sleep in, however my body doesnt often let me sleep past 6.


I would probably be using a lite sour cream


----------



## Bulldog

My poor Chrissy has been up sick most of the night. 

Caren, so sorry Chrissy was sick last night, but we will lift her up for healing on the breaking in of a new day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It seems to me the consistency of family and security is just the thing these boys need...it is not easy and while we don't have full time care --- part time consistent care of our DGS has been at times exhausting, but it's been wonderful too.



pammie1234 said:


> I agree about having to take care of children at our age. I don't know how I would do it. I get so tired just when we have them a short time and I love them so, but it is always nice when they go home too. I know when I had full care of them for a while I couldn't move after they went to bed.


It isn't easy, but they have a lot of support within the community. I talked to her earlier and she said that she and DH are having a date night tomorrow night. I think they will need to do that often. I will also keep the boys when needed or if they want a weekend getaway. They will also spend time with me in the summer once they are more secure. They are sweet boys, but she said that this is the easy part! The teenage years can be brutal! Of course, there has not been a decision made that this will be permanent. I personally think it will, and should be. We did discuss adoption as an option, but I don't think we could do that to the boys after what they have been through. Even though they are young, there have been some effects of the situation.[/quote]


----------



## Bulldog

Oh just what I need to wake me up. Sending you some marmalade to have on your toast....

Purple, my taste buds have stirred up just looking at your wonderful marmalade. As always, love your morning picture...so soothing to the soul.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope you got to get out with your friend....these bonds are strong and need to be nurtured. I think we just all get caught up in our own lives and there are so many things occupying our lives, that we sometimes forget the niceties we should be doing.



thewren said:


> whether we expect something in return or not - a simple thank you is good. when I give gifts there are no strings attatched - but if I don't get a thank you either verbal or written - I have been know to call and ask if they got it or not.
> 
> sam


----------



## Bulldog

This sort of thing is meant to keep us young! I am not entirely convinced!

Anyway, you will not be surprised to know that KP has fallen a little down my list of priorities of late. I will try to drop in during this week, circumstances permitting. Meanwhile, my best wishes to everyone.

KathleenDoris...I am right there with you. I have three daughters and am always on standby for help. It is tiring but so rewarding. My prayers will lift you up for strength to do what is needed and for rest in the process.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I use lamb (very typical in Greek food)
Trisha



angelam said:


> Kati - that looks delicious. I think the meat you are thinking of to mix with the pork is veal (a young calf).


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm okay with ice cream for babies....but coffee or beer, I'd have a cow also (Now I wonder where that saying came from----it was used around my family quite bit.)



thewren said:


> I meant to add that I did feed Bentley ice cream - vanilla - think he was maybe two months old - thought Heidi would have a cow. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> I mean really - how much ice cream can you get on the point of a spoon - he got three little tastes. and he loved it. lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> I am going to make myself very small and inconspicuous, and just whisper in the quietest possible voice - I eat mine with Golden Syrup!


Well I will shout it out very loudly ----- unless you share your goldensyrup with me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

I did a Gwenie :shock:


----------



## Bulldog

Each day is a gift and age is just a number. Turned 70 this year, can't believe it,but better than the alternative. I ask God to make me a blessing each day to someone I meet. 

Welcome, Jodi. Haven't seen you here before. I so agree with you. Age is just a number to me. I am 68. Each day above ground is a blessing. The only thing that gets me about age is the safety issue. Seniors are not respected, which we were taught to do. This younger generation can be challenging in that respect. I can deal with the aches and pains...just process of life. The safety issue, I just lift my fears up for divine protection.


----------



## sassafras123

Carol, happy good news about your brother.
Railyn, the waiting is hard. Praying all goes well on Thursday.
Angela, prayers for your DS.& DBIL. That is a difficult decision.
Carmen, hope Chrissy better today.
Purple, the marmalade looks scrumpdittyumtious. Love pix.
Jodi,welcome. I, too, play making as my DSIL is Chinese. Three boxers, wow. Lots of high energy.
Angora, how is DH this morning?
June, moon and dear beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Bulldog

What a wonderful young man!
Your mentioning the full moon reminded me that my sister had posted a picture of just such a misty moon and I forgot it. 
So here are a few pictures.
Junek

I agree, June. It is rare you see a waiter or waitress do something as thoughtful as the young man who gifted Daralene and DH wine on their "date" to Olive Garden and I might mention, it was thoughtful of our Daralene and DH to see that he had a nice tip.
I just loved your sister's pictures. They are always so professional looking and just seem to capture the very essence of the subject. I know you are proud of her.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you, Carol and get the progress report on your brother. It sounds like he will have a long recovery, but the fact that he survived and doing okay is reason to celebrate. Our two daughters are going up to see Isla today and tomorrow and then DH and I will go up for Monday & Tuesday since he's off from work. Then I'll plan a time when I'll go back for a longer period of time to help out --- probably when DS goes back to work and travels for a 3 days out of the week.

The baby blanket is now over 1/2 done and the minion hat is done and I've started the mittens...I delayed on them until I got some clear plastic thread to work in with the cotton/acrylic blend that I'm using--it's stretchy enough, but doesn't bounce back well--I'm hoping the elastic helps with that.

I was bored with those, however -- so started a hat for myself from some lovely hand spun hand dyed wool (Rambouillet wool/mohair/silk & nylon blend. I got it at the sheep barn spin shop at the Wisconsin State Fair. I'm in love with this yarn -- it has lofty thick sections and thin strong brightly colored sections...I contacted the spinner on the card and she's going to make some more for me to make a cowl and fingerless mittens. This is for me---I didn't have a warm hat to go out into our very cold days so far.

If you click on download, you'll see the pattern for the hat that I got from Ravelry....the other two pictures are before and after of the yarn.

Hope you're feeling better, Carol.

quote=cmaliza]Well...perseverence pays off! I made it through last week's KTP, and here I am on Friday (oops....it's Sat. AM). Anyway, I am coming back "to life".

Carol il/oh[/quote]


----------



## gottastch

Hi Sam and all - got lost in life last week and didn't make it to the end of the last tea party; I will try again 

Thank you everyone for sharing all the yummy recipes!!! I just had breakfast and my tummy is rumbling all over again - LOL!

Snow and more snow here. Got another 4-5" last night. DH is having a great time - outside with all the neighbor men, helping clear driveways and the large "humps" left at the end of all the driveways by the snow plow. We are supposed to be in a winter weather advisory until 6:00 pm tonight but it is partly-cloudy and no wind - yet...I guess that is to come.

Today is day 5 of the Dash Diet...basically as little processing as possible in the food you eat. The first two weeks have no starchy-starch (bread, potatoes, rice, etc.) I suppose to help jump-start the weight loss process. No milk either but string cheese and yogurt are allowed. No fruit either...I miss that - only until the 21st...beginning of week 3. Sugar-free Jell-O for dessert and away we go. So far so good. I started on Tuesday and am determined to not get on the scale again until next Tuesday. I always sabotage myself and get on the scale too early and then get sad when the numbers aren't what I think they should be and 1-2-3...I'm off the diet - LOL - so silly I know. This seems like something we can actually follow. I am trying something new by NOT telling DH. He blindly just eats what I make and his lunches, for work, are leftovers from dinner the night before. He's pretty good about eating fruit for breakfast and as long as he's not eating "crap" for snacks, I will see how long I can go before letting him in on my secret   

I am trying to go "no poo" also. It means no commercial shampoo. I ran across a recipe, on a blog (http://www.thankyourbody.com/ph-balanced-shampoo-recipe/), that uses 1 can of coconut milk and 1 3/4 aloe vera gel (supplement kind). The long and the short of it is basically you mix the two ingredients together and freeze the mixture in ice cube trays. Since the shelf-life is so short, it was suggested to freeze into cubes and take one out and let it thaw when you need it and that little cube should last about 5 days (approximately). I put my thawed mixture into a little spray bottle, went into the shower and got my hair all wet and they sprayed away (it is easy to get heavy-handed if not using a spray bottle). Massage it in for 30 seconds and then rinse-rinse-rinse. Afterward, I rinsed with my normal apple cider vinegar diluted in water. Let it be on the hair for a while and then rinse-rinse-rinse again. The idea is that this is close to hair/scalp pH with none of the icky chemicals that are in commercial shampoos. The website warned that there will be a scalp/hair adjustment period but after that, you are supposed to LOVE it...we will see. I'm always up for an adventure/experiment  DH's hair/scalp is always so dry. He keeps using stronger and stronger dandruff shampoo. I haven't quite convinced him (yet) to try this but once he see my hopefully luscious locks, he will be more open to try it too  

As you can see, I'm up to my normal shenanigans...doing a little knitting, doing a little crocheting, trying and failing at tatting (again).

Sam, I remember complaining to my mom when I turned 40. My mom was a very down-to-earth lady with a wicked sense of humor. Without missing a beat, she told me, "Well turning 40 is better than the alternative." Took me a minute but I realized she was right and have never looked back. Once I get rid of some of this weight, I'm sure I will be back to feeling 30 (instead of 40) - LOL!

Hello to all the newbies...glad to have you joining us!!!!

Prayers for all who need them and HUGS for all


----------



## Bulldog

Edit - found it! She uses a large carton of natural yogurt, 1 egg and 1 tablespoon of plain flour. Mix well together and use as final layer on your lasagne (you could also top with grated cheese if you want.) Whilst I was looking for this I came across my DIL's recipe for Broccoli Salad which is very tasty.

Thank you, Kate. This sounds wonderful. I have copied it to file for later use.


----------



## Bulldog

You outdid yourself this week with all the wonderful short stories,recipes and craft..I love reading your blog every week..stay warm and enjoy the outside weather from the inside..

Welcome, jonibee. Always good to have folks join in "around Sam's table". Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> .
> 
> I was bored with those, however -- so started a hat for myself from some lovely hand spun hand dyed wool (Rambouillet wool/mohair/silk & nylon blend. I got it at the sheep barn spin shop at the Wisconsin State Fair. I'm in love with this yarn -- it has lofty thick sections and thin strong brightly colored sections...I contacted the spinner on the card and she's going to make some more for me to make a cowl and fingerless mittens. This is for me---I didn't have a warm hat to go out into our very cold days so far.
> 
> If you click on download, you'll see the pattern for the hat that I got from Ravelry....the other two pictures are before and after of the yarn.


I like it! must bookmark this page!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Your coloured sugar cubes brought back a childhood memory. When I was little ; my parents used to visit the Mott family in Michigan. I always had the idea that they were a wealthy family. We all met when my Aunty Emma Dodson was the governess for their children and I believe Mr Mott had something to do with Ford or GM. 
When ever we went to visit , my mother was asked to bring along Jersey Milk chocolate bars for the children and packages of pretty coloured granular sugar that Ms. Mott liked to have for her tea parties. As a child ,I always thought it was funny that"rich" folks would need us to bring sugar over the border. 
I somehow got the clothes that their daughter Marianne grew out of to wear and |I later found out that my cousin Bernard way cross the pond in Bramley, Leeds was similarly blessed by wearing the hand me downs of the son of the family Stewart Mott.

A memory from long ago as I am 70 now.

Trisha



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sky is over cast the moon is hidden.
> 
> My poor Chrissy has been up sick most of the night.
> 
> This morning's coffee
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and HUGS for all


----------



## martina

Kathleendoris said:


> I am going to make myself very small and inconspicuous, and just whisper in the quietest possible voice - I eat mine with Golden Syrup!


I am going to shout I find that maple syrup makes it even better. I love maple syrup on pancakes too.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Hes thinking its stress this first week of school was really rough. He had about 10 hours of sleep from Monday morning to Wednesday night broken up into 2-3 hour segments here and there. He took a vacation day Wednesday night from work snd slept 10 hours straight through. Thankfully not every week will be like this one!


I know he was glad to finally get a really good night's sleep! Perhaps the hives will go away after this week!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Hes thinking its stress this first week of school was really rough. He had about 10 hours of sleep from Monday morning to Wednesday night broken up into 2-3 hour segments here and there. He took a vacation day Wednesday night from work snd slept 10 hours straight through. Thankfully not every week will be like this one!


I know he was glad to finally get a really good night's sleep! Perhaps the hives will go away after this week!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I am going to shout I find that maple syrup makes it even better. I love maple syrup on pancakes too.


Ah you would be silly to pass up on the maple syrup pancakes- preferably the real stuff, not imitation! I will still have salt with my porridge however!


----------



## Bulldog

Afterward, I rinsed with my normal apple cider vinegar diluted in water. Let it be on the hair for a while and then rinse-rinse-rinse again. The idea is that this is close to hair/scalp pH with none of the icky chemicals that are in commercial shampoos. The website warned that there will be a scalp/hair adjustment period but after that, you are supposed to LOVE it...we will see. I'm always up for an adventure/experiment

Kathy, I have been rinsing my hair in white vinegar diluted with water. Is the Apple Cider Vingegar better?


----------



## RookieRetiree

HandyFamily said:


> Musaka
> 
> It's what we have now - it's David's favorite dish, that's why I thought of writing down the recepie. Plus, it's one of the things that are easy to prepare - most of the time it coocs by itself or nearly alone.


We love moussaka at our house --- the recipe I have for the sauce on top calls for some cinnamon, nutmeg or allspice in the top sauce. There's another dish, patitsio, that we like very much also.

http://www.mothersdelite.com.au/wp-content/uploads/Pastitsio3.jpg


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Handy family your dinner looks wonderful, may try it without the eggs, cant have them. Thinking the sowered mils could maybe be sour cream? Ideas anyone? Other thought is cream cheese.
> 
> Puprle your marmalade looks wonderful, I have never developed a taste for it myself. Have not tried it on ham or pork chops will do that the next time we are doing ham instead if the apricot.
> 
> Mel I too would love to sleep in, however my body doesnt often let me sleep past 6.


I love orange marmalade but have only had the store 'boughten' as Sam says! LOL! Never tried to make it and at this point never will.
I, too, would love to sleep in but I'm up by 4:30 every morning. And sometimes have to make myself stay in bed until that time. Guess it's so many years getting up early when I was working so I could walk for an hour. Body doesn't want to learn new wake up times!
junek


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> WOW, now that's a great gift.


Yes, it was...we all loved it.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Congratulations on the new grandchild!! We're over 2 hours away so we weren't on immediate call when our newest grandchild was born on the 14th...but we're headed up to Wisconsin on Monday and Tuesday...Babies are unpredictable, but it seems more likely than not, they like to be born during the night time!! Sending best wishes for Mom & baby and a healthy delivery.



Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't even read to the end of this new KP (10 pages at the moment), and I don't think I even popped in at all last week, so I am way behind on what is happening here. I have been fairly run off my feet for the last week or so: my daughter, who has three little ones, has developed an ear infection which is badly affecting her balance, so I have had to step in to help. The youngest has been staying with us some nights, and is not a good sleeper. Typically he awakes between 5.00 and 6.00 in the morning, but this morning he was raring to go at 4.30. I tried to get him back to sleep, but he assured me that it didn't matter as he wasn't sleepy! I was! Very! His dad picked him up a couple of hours ago, and I have just been chilling since.
> 
> As well as that, I am on constant standby for the arrival of my new grandson. He is due on the 28th, so it could be any day in the next couple of weeks or so. When the call comes, I need to drive over to their place (about 50 minutes away) and take charge of the 18-month old 'big brother'. I have my overnight bag packed, house keys labelled, satnav coordinates for older grandson's nursery loaded into my machine, car seat correctly fitted in my car...there must be something I have forgotten, and babies being the unpredictable creatures they are, no doubt the exact circumstances will not be any of those I have foreseen.
> 
> This sort of thing is meant to keep us young! :wink: I am not entirely convinced!
> 
> Anyway, you will not be surprised to know that KP has fallen a little down my list of priorities of late. I will try to drop in during this week, circumstances permitting. Meanwhile, my best wishes to everyone.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely as we have come to expect of your sister!


So glad you liked the pictures. I can only forward them since I'm never out and about to take them...and don't have her talent if I were!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> We have magpies that do a soft shoe (in fact not soft at all) in our gutters and then throw lumps of moss off the roof for an encore.


When I was growing up, we had a tin roof and it seemed every summer morning, when I wanted to sleep late, a woodpecker would be sounding a tattoo on that tin roof!!
And not just one summer but for several!! 
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Shhh.....I put a little pancake syrup in mine -- or brown sugar. I still cook the oatmeal with salt, but like a little sweet with the milk on top....raisins work also. I do the same with rice pudding.



Kathleendoris said:


> I am going to make myself very small and inconspicuous, and just whisper in the quietest possible voice - I eat mine with Golden Syrup!


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> What a wonderful young man!
> Your mentioning the full moon reminded me that my sister had posted a picture of just such a misty moon and I forgot it.
> So here are a few pictures.
> Junek
> 
> I agree, June. It is rare you see a waiter or waitress do something as thoughtful as the young man who gifted Daralene and DH wine on their "date" to Olive Garden and I might mention, it was thoughtful of our Daralene and DH to see that he had a nice tip.
> I just loved your sister's pictures. They are always so professional looking and just seem to capture the very essence of the subject. I know you are proud of her.


Yes, I am proud of her...she's been my delight since she was born! Along with my own dear children.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I use a combination of drained small curd cottage cheese, one egg, and some parmesan cheese for one of the layers in my lasagna and you're absolutely right - that would make great layer for the mousssaka...maybe feta cheese instead of the parmesan.



KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handy family your dinner looks wonderful, may try it without the eggs, cant have them. Thinking the sowered mils could maybe be sour cream? Ideas anyone? Other thought is cream cheese.
> 
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> My friend puts a natural yogurt topping on her lasagne which tastes great, doesn't have any bitterness about it, just tastes creamy. I think it would work well with Kati's moussaka recipe. She mixes it with flour and an egg I think....I'll go look for the recipe.
> 
> Edit - found it! She uses a large carton of natural yogurt, 1 egg and 1 tablespoon of plain flour. Mix well together and use as final layer on your lasagne (you could also top with grated cheese if you want.) Whilst I was looking for this I came across my DIL's recipe for Broccoli Salad which is very tasty.
> 
> Broccoli Salad (enough for 8 as a side dish)
> 1lb broccoli florets
> 10 rashers of streaky bacon
> 1 cup of sunflower seeds
> 1 cup of raisins or sultanas
> 1 bunch of spring onions
> 8oz jar of mayonnaise
> 3 tablespoons of wine vinegar
> 3 tablespoons of sugar
> 
> 1. Cut the broccoli into small pieces.
> 2. Grill the bacon whole then cut into small pieces.
> 3. Toast the sunflower seeds.
> 4. Snip onions into small pieces.
> 5. Mix together mayonnaise, vinegar and sugar, then add the broccoli, bacon,
> Sunflower seeds, onions and raisins.
> 
> Can be made 2 days before use. Give a good mix before serving.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So glad you liked the pictures. I can only forward them since I'm never out and about to take them...and don't have her talent if I were!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

jheiens said:


> A friend of my late mother had a saying for just such people as this father, ''Sh** for brains.'' I think that about sums it up, Mellie.
> 
> I'd be tempted to put their coats on the little ones, hand them to Father as I shoved him (and them) out the door, and lock it behind him--as I turned out the indoor lights.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My late mother-in-law was right their with your mother's friend. To people who seemed to be staying too late, she would say, "Well, I guess we'd better go to bed so these folks can go home."


----------



## Bulldog

Well, I have caught up with you on the posts. I am sure I have left someone out in responding and if I did, please know that it was only on paper and not intentional. Everything is in my heart and prayer book.
I went out yesterday briefly to mail a package to a fellow KPer. She needed some yarn that was discontinued to finish her project and I just happened to find what she needed in the coarse of my closet cleaning. I am here to tell you, I have way too much stuff.a lot of it, I either no longer do or no longer can do. I would send it all to the Salvation Army or Rescue Mission if I could, but Mr. Packrat would have a stroke. Anywhoo, it was so cold and the wind was blowing. I drove through and picked up a good ole greasy burger for lunch and got back home.
I have half of a big cabinet to finish today and will stop to get house cleaned next week. I have made a good start on cleaning out and straightening though, so feel good about that. Sure does get the shoulder and back when I do this stuff but dont have a maide or genie in a bottle. Just get out the Tylenol, heating pad, and Voltaren when I get through. LOL!
I started my first square last night. It is a simple but pretty pattern. I am doing as you advised, Julie and I think it will be right size. I ended up pulling out the first three rows and starting again as I had mistake. Maybe I was too tired, but will work on it some more today.
I have to read my lesson for SS tomorrow and get a shower, put my face on, and do something with the hair God seemed to think I needed. Tonight our SS class is meeting at El Sombrero, a Mexican place I just love here.
Carol, I am so glad your brother is on the road to recovery. I know how concerned you must have been and how taxing this type situation can be.
Jeannette, when I was staying with Angie, I tried to cook as many meals as I could for them, as I knew my SIL had his hands full. It helps our kids tremendously. They love Chicken and Dumplings, Spaghetti, Red Beans and Rice, and any type casserole. I still send out there as I can. Jim is doing his part now as he takes her three times a week to Jackson for therapy. Anything for our kids. Praying for rest for you with all your endeavors.
Kati, have never had Mousakka, but it looks delicious.
I Love You All to the Moon and Back. Gonna get off here before I get in trouble about posting so much! LOL.
Addendum: Melody, you have yourself a good day, sweetie. Got you wrapped in the wings of Angels. In regards to the inconsiderate Daddy, I think sometimes (with the exception of Sam) they think with the wrong head. Please forgive my bluntness.
Linda, continue to rest and take care of yourself. Praying for the talk with boss.Betty


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah you would be silly to pass up on the maple syrup pancakes- preferably the real stuff, not imitation! I will still have salt with my porridge however!


I agree, it has to be the real stuff. My son's partner brought me two lots from his last two trips to Canada so I am really lucky. Though it is available in some supermarkets here too. 
I was so sorry to hear how little money you have for food while paying for the dentist, hope your finances change for the better, Julie .


----------



## RookieRetiree

The skies are cloudy and gray, but no snow yet so will get my butt in gear. Sure have enjoyed catching up on here - but hungry and thirsty. I need to go make a cup of coffee and eat some toast with jam/marmalade. For sure I'm going to try home-made! Love all the recipes that have been shared!! And, the photos--beautiful moon shot!

Hope everyone continues to get better - sending good vibes out for a healthy and happy week.


----------



## Lurker 2

Betty, I have my old ruler handy as I am knitting- it seems close enough to the 8 inches! (thank goodness!)


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Hi Sam and all - got lost in life last week and didn't make it to the end of the last tea party; I will try again
> 
> DH is having a great time - outside with all the neighbor men, helping clear driveways and the large "humps" left at the end of all the driveways by the snow plow. We are supposed to be in a winter weather advisory until 6:00 pm tonight but it is partly-cloudy and no wind - yet...I guess that is to come.
> 
> Missed you and glad you're back. Since the snow is a fact of winter in your area, it's great that your DH is enjoying time with neighbor friends and doing good clearing driveways!!
> Hope your DH loves your luscious locks enough to try your shampoo. If he does try it, let me know how it works with his dry hair and scalp. I have the same problem and would love to give up the harsh dandruff shampoo.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> I am going to shout I find that maple syrup makes it even better. I love maple syrup on pancakes too.


You can't go wrong with maple syrup on ANYTHING!
JK


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I agree, it has to be the real stuff. My son's partner brought me two lots from his last two trips to Canada so I am really lucky. Though it is available in some supermarkets here too.
> I was so sorry to hear how little money you have for food while paying for the dentist, hope your finances change for the better, Julie .


chances are it will be two years before things come right! Meantime Ringo and I exist on the basics! Come Monday I will get eggs and some 'coffee' am suffering withdrawal when without! Meantime I have a good supply of spinach which I love- so some food groups are covered! I like chickpeas which are a good vegetable source of protein.


----------



## gagesmom

After I signed off earlier I skipped breakfast and went back to bed. Have the same kind of headache as I did the other night. Slept til 11:15 and am feeling better for it. 

Just caught up.


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your kind words. It means a lot to me. The doctor said that it would only be an overnight stay. I am pleased to get it out of the way. I don't like waiting around for medical procedures.


I often find the waiting is the worst part!

Caren, I hope Chrissy is better soon--so hard to have a kiddo sick.

Kathleendoris, you have a full plate for sure! I hope the delivery is soon, fast, and safe for your new GS.

Kati, your recipe looks wonderful, but I cannot eat veal. For some reason, it just does not agree with me! Now, Purple's marmalade, I could do! I used to make a lot of jam, but then again, I had easy access to free fruit with my dad's trees and wild berries.

Last night I made rolls (just a basic recipe) and put the rest of the homemade salted caramel sauce and pecans on the dough, rolled it up and sliced. Mmmmm...I ate two just out of the oven! :shock: I eat my oatmeal with butter, condensed milk, and a bit of sugar. It's the way my mother always made it.  And I do love just a drop of syrup on a bite of sausage. (Awful, I know.)

Now, after all that talk about food, I will say this: Kathy, I weigh myself every day. One reason I do that is to keep myself on track--another is to understand how weight fluctuates from day to day. I weighed two pounds more this morning than I did yesterday, but I know there is NO way I gained two pounds in a day. As long as it stays under "the trouble number," I am okay with it. You'll do fine--and remember we are here for moral support!



RookieRetiree said:


> Babies are unpredictable, but it seems more likely than not, they like to be born during the night time!! Sending best wishes for Mom & baby and a healthy delivery.


Interestingly, mine were all born during the afternoon/evening--between 3:30 and 8 p.m.

I've read fast to catch up, so if I missed anyone, I apologize. He's gone over to the ex's house this morning to do a bit of repair, and I've got my cardigan (still buttonless) rolled up in a towel waiting for me to block it. I frogged the current project this morning as well--I think that yarn just doesn't want to be that project! But I did think of another idea for this yarn last night and actually remembered it when I woke up, so I'm not lacking for anything to do while I have some free time. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cmaliza...So glad our brother is going to survive. He will still be in my prayers though as I know it is a long road. Glad you are feeling better too. I understand for sure. When my nephew had his brain aneurysm, I developed twitches in BOTH eyes. That was wierd. Gone in the one eye and very seldom in the other now, but it does take it out of us for sure.

Rookie, love that hat and can't wait to see the baby blankie. :wink: 

Now I need to do some catching up. Starting a new hat for DH. Both DH and DS lost their Noro hats that were so unique and very difficult to knit with that yarn too. This time they are getting hats from stash. Already gave son his at Christmas and DH's just got on the needles this morning. DH is happy with his Christmas present. Got him a remote car starter so he started the car from upstairs. Mind you, this one is a bit of a junker, so when he came down to get in, it had stalled. Hope we can work that out so that it will be all nice and warm when he gets in. Maybe we will have to get the idle adjusted. My goal is to keep him warm in this weather. He has had to get coat on, etc., go out and start car, come in, get out and finish what he is doing and then go out and clean off car, etc. Hoping the windows will all be melted and will save the extra trip out. I'm so excited about this gift. Got it on one of those coupon deals. Think it was Living Social and was quite reasonable compared to what I've seen. He loves it. Now to get his new hat going. He is going to be needing it and from what I can see, already does.


----------



## purl2diva

Railyn: prayers for you on Tuesday.

Carol: Good news on your brother. I hope his recovery is uneventful.

Rookie: Belated congratulations on your new grand daughter. We also love pastitsio. I was an exchange student to Greece and fell in love with the food(except octopus). I gained 20# over the course of the summer!

Purple: I love orange marmalade on toast. I have a recipe for using it in a beef stew, Also a recipe for lime marmalade and pork tenderloin. Here in a cherry state, we also have cherry marmalade with is really wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

What a wonderful young man!
Your mentioning the full moon reminded me that my sister had posted a picture of just such a misty moon and I forgot it. 
So here are a few pictures.
Junek

Glad it reminded you of the pictures. Love them and I do so love the moon and nature. Thank you.


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> Well I will shout it out very loudly ----- unless you share your goldensyrup with me :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have a very sweet tooth and diabetic (tut) but I cant stand syrup or honey way to sweet for me


----------



## gagesmom

Off I go. Check in later on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Is your pension coming through this year as mentioned earlier? Hopefully, that will help your finances also. I know you have had a lot of expenses this year -- it takes time to dig out.



Lurker 2 said:


> chances are it will be two years before things come right! Meantime Ringo and I exist on the basics! Come Monday I will get eggs and some 'coffee' am suffering withdrawal when without! Meantime I have a good supply of spinach which I love- so some food groups are covered! I like chickpeas which are a good vegetable source of protein.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Why is it every time I do magic loop I need to review. You would think it would stick in this mind of mine, but NO! Off to Utube. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## martina

gagesmom said:


> After I signed off earlier I skipped breakfast and went back to bed. Have the same kind of headache as I did the other night. Slept til 11:15 and am feeling better for it.
> 
> Just caught up.


You are very tired due to all you are going through and need to take extra care of yourself and get plenty of rest whenever possible.


----------



## Pup lover

Going on 1 and can finally sit down again. Got the shopping done and back home just before the snow started. Cleaned one of the kitchen cabinets out, did dishes had oatmeal made a lasagna its in the oven now, bread is rising to go with it. Never did make the stuffed shells a couple weeks ago so lasagna sounded good.

Got some yarn from Webs that I ordered for specific patterns in a book I have. That came so I put that in big baggies with the name of the pattern and the book its in so they are ready when I'm looking for something new to start. I'm trying to not start anything else till the baby blanket is done. I have 3 things going right now and thats my limit or they will never get done. Back to catch up with you all!


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handy family your dinner looks wonderful, may try it without the eggs, cant have them. Thinking the sowered mils could maybe be sour cream? Ideas anyone? Other thought is cream cheese.
> 
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> My friend puts a natural yogurt topping on her lasagne which tastes great, doesn't have any bitterness about it, just tastes creamy. I think it would work well with Kati's moussaka recipe. She mixes it with flour and an egg I think....I'll go look for the recipe.
> 
> Edit - found it! She uses a large carton of natural yogurt, 1 egg and 1 tablespoon of plain flour. Mix well together and use as final layer on your lasagne (you could also top with grated cheese if you want.) Whilst I was looking for this I came across my DIL's recipe for Broccoli Salad which is very tasty.
> 
> Broccoli Salad (enough for 8 as a side dish)
> 1lb broccoli florets
> 10 rashers of streaky bacon
> 1 cup of sunflower seeds
> 1 cup of raisins or sultanas
> 1 bunch of spring onions
> 8oz jar of mayonnaise
> 3 tablespoons of wine vinegar
> 3 tablespoons of sugar
> 
> 1. Cut the broccoli into small pieces.
> 2. Grill the bacon whole then cut into small pieces.
> 3. Toast the sunflower seeds.
> 4. Snip onions into small pieces.
> 5. Mix together mayonnaise, vinegar and sugar, then add the broccoli, bacon,
> Sunflower seeds, onions and raisins.
> 
> Can be made 2 days before use. Give a good mix before serving.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE broccoli salad thanks! I will try the yogurt on my next lasagna one egg should be ok with all the other stuff
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> We have magpies that do a soft shoe (in fact not soft at all) in our gutters and then throw lumps of moss off the roof for an encore.


Roflmao. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> I agree,Shirley...once in a while I'll glimpse myself in the mirror and then realize that old woman is ME!!! Doesn't seem possible since in my mind, even with my physical limitations, I'm STILL 17!! After all, my age isn't stamped on my forehead! LOL!
> Junek


~~~I so agree...you told my story! I'm headed for 68 in a few days...and I just don't feel it...it isn't computing that I am that old. Even with the uncooperative body, still don't feel that age! oh well.....I just hope they find an alternative to 68 candles on the cake! :lol:
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:



> I agree,Shirley...once in a while I'll glimpse myself in the mirror and then realize that old woman is ME!!! Doesn't seem possible since in my mind, even with my physical limitations, I'm STILL 17!! After all, my age isn't stamped on my forehead! LOL!
> Junek


~~~I so agree...you told my story! I'm headed for 68 in a few days...and I just don't feel it...it isn't computing that I am that old. Even with the uncooperative body, still don't feel that age! oh well.....I just hope they find an alternative to 68 candles on the cake! :lol:
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> And who can blame him!!? LOL! After all, ice cream is one of the food groups, right?
> JK


~~~right next to mashed potatoes, bread & butter. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Is your pension coming through this year as mentioned earlier? Hopefully, that will help your finances also. I know you have had a lot of expenses this year -- it takes time to dig out.


Unfortunately the retirement monies will cancel out the grant I need to exist on- I will be able to use it to pay back a loan, but if I am left with greater than $1,039 I will be forced to use it as rent. The system is geared to assist if you have taken out hire purchase, but does not allow you to save for major purchases- very back to front IMHO.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> So glad we were honest and said the wine hadn't been put on.
> 
> Yesterday the moon was so glorious and huge, like a harvest moon only in winter. I'm sure there's a special name for it. Tonight there was just the right amount of mist in the air to create a halo effect all the way around the moon and quite huge. I noticed it when we were driving back. DH thought I was nuts as it was so cold and there I was rolling the window down, but I wanted to see if it was real or just the reflection on the window. Just two nights of a glorious and beautiful full moon. The native Americans called it a Wolf Moon.


What a wonderful young man!
Your mentioning the full moon reminded me that my sister had posted a picture of just such a misty moon and I forgot it. 
So here are a few pictures.
Junek[/quote]

~~~Your sister has a wonderful eye for composing pictures. Keep 'em coming. They are always beautiful! Was her horse picture in the 2014 calendar...or is it in the 2015 calendar? Is it the one of the horse running on the beach?
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...perseverence pays off! I made it through last week's KTP, and here I am on Friday (oops....it's Sat. AM). Anyway, I am coming back "to life".
> 
> First: TONS of thanks to all the prayer warriors. My brother seems to have turned a corner and we believe he will survive. He has a long recovery road, but he will recover. The prayers are sincerely appreciated!
> 
> So glad to hear that your brother is better. Have been praying for him every day and will continue until he's completely well and home. Prayer takes so little effort on our part and is so effective.
> Hugs,
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~yes...so very effective! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> I like raisins or brown sugar and milk or yogurt in mine.


~~~just apple chunks & cinnamon, please.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> I like raisins or brown sugar and milk or yogurt in mine.


~~~just apple chunks & cinnamon, please.


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> Pacer DH is in a pretty good place mentally right now, this last semester is gonna be a tough one for sleep for him but hes excited thst it is his last one. His hives are not quite as swollen as they were though have spread a little more. May end up at prompt care tomorrow.


I know I had to take my DH to the hospital for hives once. Found out he was so excited to make the university marching band that he broke out in hives. Fortunately he didn't break out with them when we got married. Only happened that one time.


----------



## martina

cmaliza said:


> ~~~right next to mashed potatoes, bread & butter. :thumbup: :
> Along with cake, chips, cream and marzipan and hot chocolate.


----------



## iamsam

what is the difference between real oatmeal and rolled oats?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, but Agnes and I eat it the correct way- only with salt!!!! Kate has sugar with hers I am sorry to report! (if I remember correctly).
> Real oatmeal is cooked with water and salt, for about 20 minutes, being stirred not to catch at the bottom. Can't get it in NZ only rolled oats now a days. Can be soaked over night too.


----------



## KateB

I started my square with chunky wool, 5.5mm needles and 30 stitches.....ended up 7 inches wide (needs to be 8!) so I changed to 6mm needles and 34 stitches.....9 inches wide! Aargh! :shock: Third time lucky?


----------



## 81brighteyes

[ I might add here that I am amused with puff kitty - she will lay for hours watch the birds as they come to the feeder - she doesn't move - but you know she is watching because her tail twitches. lol

sam

she is inside laying on top of my radio.[/quote]

Memories of our two Siamese cats. When living in PA, we had a big picture window that went all the way down to the floor and it had a very wide windowsill. Our two cats would lie there in the sun (it faced south) and never moved, either. We referred to the view as The Cats' T.V. Live.


----------



## pacer

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in a very hot Sydney. No going outside for me today! Fortunately, the southern states have cooler temperatures after nearly a week long heatwave which I hope means they have a better chance of controlling the terrible bushfires raging in country Victoria and South Australia.
> 
> Sam, thanks for the great recipes - all sound so good, as usual. Might have to give those mini frittatas a try. Hope Gary gets over his blues about turning 50. It is so frustrating that most men refuse to get help when they need it. Getting old is no fun (but as everyone says, better than the alternative!) but hopefully he will come to realise that 50 is not old at all. I remember having a bad reaction to turning 55, so bad that I couldn't even say the words out loud! Now that I am nearly 64 I can honestly say I feel like I'm 44...well, at least in my mind! The body suffers a bit from RA and fibromyalgia, but I keep reassuring myself that there is no rule that you have to grow old gracefully.
> 
> Think I'll settle down in front of TV to catch the afternoon's tennis in Melbourne. Federer is playing.- he is always worth watching I think. With a bit of luck I might finish a square for the KAP afghan. It's been a bit of a struggle. I seem to have lost my knitting mojo so I thought some squares would keep me going till I felt like tackling a project again, but getting the size right is proving tricky. I am using a variety of DK yarn (8 ply in Australia) but have found that each one is knitting up differently so each time I am having to adjust the number of stitches and rows. Grrrr! Maybe there will be one square worthy of sending to Joy. The current one, complete with koala motif, might be a winner!
> 
> Till later then, happy knitting everyone.


I vote on you sending the koala motif. I would love to see it. Do you have a chart for it? I have watched Federer play before and I do agree that he is worthy of watching. I home you can stay cool. It is a challenge to knit when it is so hot outside.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a rainy Surrey, thought we were going to get a whole day with out rain, but no such luck. But I did walk to town and back in the dry.

For those of you that can't get seville oranges you can make marmalade with any citrus fruit or combinations of citrus fruit. One of my favourites is tangarine, but I also make three fruit (sweet orange, lemon and grapefruit) in the summer.

Here's is one of my Dad's favourite puds ----DO NOT READ ANY FURTHER IF YOU ARE TRYING TO LOOSE WEIGHT!!!!!!!!

Bread and butter marmalade pudding with meringue.

Ingredients
1 small can evaportated milk (made up to 1 pint with water)
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
3 eggs
Bread (about 4-5 slices), butter and marmalade 
1 tablespoon castor sugar
Grated nutmeg.

Method
Butter and pie dish, Spread the butter and marmalade (generously) on the bread, cut it into triangles and lay in the pie dish.
Gentle warm the milk and water
Whisk 2 eggs and one yoke with the granulated sugar
Pour the warm milk onto this nd stir to dissolve the sugar
Gentle pour the mixture over the bread and butter, pushing the bread down as it will try to float up.
Grate a little nutmeg over the top
Whisk the egg white until stiff and then gently fold in the castor sugar
Spread over the bread and butter. Bake in a bain marie in a medium oven until the egg custard is set and the meringue nicely golden brown.
Eat warm.

I wrote this from memory as I don't do recipes, hope you like it
:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to chrissy - hopefully this is just a 24 hour bug and she will be back in the pink tomorrow.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sky is over cast the moon is hidden.
> 
> My poor Chrissy has been up sick most of the night.
> 
> This morning's coffee
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and HUGS for all


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> I started my square with chunky wool, 5.5mm needles and 30 stitches.....ended up 7 inches wide (needs to be 8!) so I changed to 6mm needles and 34 stitches.....9 inches wide! Aargh! :shock: Third time lucky?


Hi Kate, you need to be somewhere in the middle :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> what is the difference between real oatmeal and rolled oats?
> 
> sam


Generally what I use is Quick Oats, they cook in 2 minutes I think it is. Rolled oats or steel cut oats take much longer to cook and I think are a bit more chewy (i know not good english i apologize)  The quick oats are what I use most, the no bake cookies, baked oatmeal etc.


----------



## iamsam

your marmalade looks delicious purplefi - is that what you were making the other day?

sam

lucky mr p



PurpleFi said:


> Oh just what I need to wake me up. Sending you some marmalade to have on your toast....


----------



## Pup lover

Angela thats an awful lot for them to take on, prayers for all of them. I'm sure the kids will be very well taken care of by people with such big giving hearts.

Angora, we love Olive Garden one of the few places DH never says no to! Nice to know people do things that like for others.

Rookie love your yarn, very nice colors. I bet you are anxious to see new GD! :thumbup: have bookmarked the site with the pastitsio looks like some yummy stuff there! 

I dont care much for veal and it is not easily available here so will use ground chuck instead fir the musaka.

Smelled the lasagna so went to take the foil off, I do the no boil way, and the steam got me a little on the back if my hand, not bad thankfully! The foil didnt come off the way I was anticipating. Last of the cheese is on to brown, bake the bread and we are ready for an early dinner/breakfast when DH gets up. Going to knit for awhile everyone have fun!


----------



## iamsam

how exciting - a new grandbaby - congrats kathleendoris - we will hope everything runs smoothly for you.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't even read to the end of this new KP (10 pages at the moment), and I don't think I even popped in at all last week, so I am way behind on what is happening here. I have been fairly run off my feet for the last week or so: my daughter, who has three little ones, has developed an ear infection which is badly affecting her balance, so I have had to step in to help. The youngest has been staying with us some nights, and is not a good sleeper. Typically he awakes between 5.00 and 6.00 in the morning, but this morning he was raring to go at 4.30. I tried to get him back to sleep, but he assured me that it didn't matter as he wasn't sleepy! I was! Very! His dad picked him up a couple of hours ago, and I have just been chilling since.
> 
> As well as that, I am on constant standby for the arrival of my new grandson. He is due on the 28th, so it could be any day in the next couple of weeks or so. When the call comes, I need to drive over to their place (about 50 minutes away) and take charge of the 18-month old 'big brother'. I have my overnight bag packed, house keys labelled, satnav coordinates for older grandson's nursery loaded into my machine, car seat correctly fitted in my car...there must be something I have forgotten, and babies being the unpredictable creatures they are, no doubt the exact circumstances will not be any of those I have foreseen.
> 
> This sort of thing is meant to keep us young! :wink: I am not entirely convinced!
> 
> Anyway, you will not be surprised to know that KP has fallen a little down my list of priorities of late. I will try to drop in during this week, circumstances permitting. Meanwhile, my best wishes to everyone.


----------



## martina

The bread pudding sounds delicious, Purple-Fi .thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tami since you live in Ohio you might be interested in attending the Knit-a-Palooza that we will have again this year in Defiance where Sam lives. It will be Oct. 3-5, 2014. If interested just send me a PM after when I post that reservation forms are ready to be sent out. We had a really nice time last year and would welcome anyone from the KTP. 


tami_ohio said:


> Several of you welcomed me, mentioning that you haven't seen me here. I have only been to the tea party a few times. I do check in almost every day, and post comments on some of the threads, though I don't often start a thread. Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> Prayers are being said for those in need.
> 
> Those frittatas sound good. If anyone can tell me how much the rind of one lemon is, I may try that lemon cake. I think the only thing I need is the tapioca flour.
> 
> I don't have the picture of the blanket up loaded to the computer yet, but will post it when I get it done.
> 
> Tami


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> what is the difference between real oatmeal and rolled oats?
> 
> sam


I'm no expert, but rolled oats I think, is actually put through big rollers that flatten out the grain and makes it cook somewhat more quickly. Quick oats i believe is rolled oats that have been pre-cooked a little so that they cook in about 1 minute.

I would imagine you could just cook the plain grain and it would take quite a while. There is such a thing as steel-cut oats that has a long cooking time, but very good flavor and lots of nutrients.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Keeping him in prayer Pup lover both for the hives and the depression.


Pup lover said:


> Pacer DH is in a pretty good place mentally right now, this last semester is gonna be a tough one for sleep for him but hes excited thst it is his last one. His hives are not quite as swollen as they were though have spread a little more. May end up at prompt care tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## iamsam

how nice of you to stop by Jodi - angelyaya5 - we love having new people join us for a cuppa - we are here all week with lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it at the table so don't be a stranger -we'll be looking for you.

I think all of us have at one point had a pet that got into the yarn - they certainly know how to create a mess.

looking forward to see you again really soon.

sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Good morning Sam and TP readers,writing this from New Hampshire. Spending a rare weekend at our condo here in Lincoln. Snow showers predicted for the weekend, but sounds like you've got more snow there.
> Sam, I've found with most friends, there's always one that does most of the calling and planning. Does make you wonder if they think their lives are busier and more important. I do like keeping in touch, so I continue to be the one to call and plan.
> Does anyone play Marjongg (sp) here? Just love playing and so good for your brain.
> Brought several projects with me including a yarn ball mess that my three boxers created. My friend is detangling it for me.I sometimes get careless and leave a skein unprotected and will always come home to a tangled mess. I love these guys, but they are mischievous.
> Will keep Gary in prayer. Each day is a gift and age is just a number. Turned 70 this year, can't believe it,but better than the alternative.  I ask God to make me a blessing each day to someone I meet.
> Am definitely going to make the squash soup, sounds yummy. Stay warm and safe everyone, until the next time.
> Blessings from Jodi


----------



## KateB

machriste said:


> My late mother-in-law was right their with your mother's friend. To people who seemed to be staying too late, she would say, "Well, I guess we'd better go to bed so these folks can go home."


My grandfather used to come into the room winding up his alarm clock!


----------



## iamsam

great pictures june - love the swans - and the moon is a terrific shot.

sam



jknappva said:


> So glad we were honest and said the wine hadn't been put on.
> 
> Yesterday the moon was so glorious and huge, like a harvest moon only in winter. I'm sure there's a special name for it. Tonight there was just the right amount of mist in the air to create a halo effect all the way around the moon and quite huge. I noticed it when we were driving back. DH thought I was nuts as it was so cold and there I was rolling the window down, but I wanted to see if it was real or just the reflection on the window. Just two nights of a glorious and beautiful full moon. The native Americans called it a Wolf Moon.


What a wonderful young man!
Your mentioning the full moon reminded me that my sister had posted a picture of just such a misty moon and I forgot it. 
So here are a few pictures.
Junek[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

I always thought it was.

sam



jknappva said:


> And who can blame him!!? LOL! After all, ice cream is one of the food groups, right?
> JK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Railyn you are in my prayers which will be doubled on Thursday. I know you will do well. My thyroid surgery weas just a one night stay also as was Marianne's. Also lifting up your DH for healing. Please keep us posted.


Railyn said:


> Railyn, i am glad you are not having to wait long for your surgery, it will be good to have it behind you. I hope all goes well. Do you expect a long hospital stay?


Thank you for your kind words. It means a lot to me. The doctor said that it would only be an overnight stay. I am pleased to get it out of the way. I don't like waiting around for medical procedures.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> your marmalade looks delicious purplefi - is that what you were making the other day?
> 
> sam
> 
> lucky mr p


Hi Sam, yes it was. Mr P is not that keen on marmalade (except in my pud. (see recipe). But he loves my jams - strawberry, rhubard and raspberry, apricot and plum.


----------



## iamsam

that does sound good kate - I love broccoli. thanks for sharing.

sam



KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handy family your dinner looks wonderful, may try it without the eggs, cant have them. Thinking the sowered mils could maybe be sour cream? Ideas anyone? Other thought is cream cheese.
> 
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> My friend puts a natural yogurt topping on her lasagne which tastes great, doesn't have any bitterness about it, just tastes creamy. I think it would work well with Kati's moussaka recipe. She mixes it with flour and an egg I think....I'll go look for the recipe.
> 
> Edit - found it! She uses a large carton of natural yogurt, 1 egg and 1 tablespoon of plain flour. Mix well together and use as final layer on your lasagne (you could also top with grated cheese if you want.) Whilst I was looking for this I came across my DIL's recipe for Broccoli Salad which is very tasty.
> 
> Broccoli Salad (enough for 8 as a side dish)
> 1lb broccoli florets
> 10 rashers of streaky bacon
> 1 cup of sunflower seeds
> 1 cup of raisins or sultanas
> 1 bunch of spring onions
> 8oz jar of mayonnaise
> 3 tablespoons of wine vinegar
> 3 tablespoons of sugar
> 
> 1. Cut the broccoli into small pieces.
> 2. Grill the bacon whole then cut into small pieces.
> 3. Toast the sunflower seeds.
> 4. Snip onions into small pieces.
> 5. Mix together mayonnaise, vinegar and sugar, then add the broccoli, bacon,
> Sunflower seeds, onions and raisins.
> 
> Can be made 2 days before use. Give a good mix before serving.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

thewren said:


> I'm so sorry grannypeg - healing energy surrounding your husband and hope he does not feel too many effects in the morning. grateful that he did not break anything.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ditto Grannypeg. Poor DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

Obviously I got my computer back this afternoon but dang nabit....am now double & triple posting like crazy. grrrrrr


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> The bread pudding sounds delicious, Purple-Fi .thanks for posting the recipe.


Hi Martina and thanks, how are things down your way?


----------



## iamsam

handy family - did you knit the rabbit in your avatar - very cute.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Oh, you can use yogurt - it's just that the original stuff is very good for the health, the other is just... well, something that resembles, to some extend, the taste.
> 
> By brother (who is a good non-profetional, "home" cook) actually makes it without the top layer at all - the egg one - he just bakes it as it is and waits till the water is evaporated to the extend that the top parts would get just a bit crispy. Actually, I - personally - like his way better than the classical.


----------



## iamsam

jonibee - we are here all week so hope you will join us again very soon - always fresh hot tea available and always an empty chair at the table so don't be a stranger.

sam



jonibee said:


> You outdid yourself this week with all the wonderful short stories,recipes and craft..I love reading your blog every week..stay warm and enjoy the outside weather from the inside..


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I so agree...you told my story! I'm headed for 68 in a few days...and I just don't feel it...it isn't computing that I am that old. Even with the uncooperative body, still don't feel that age! oh well.....I just hope they find an alternative to 68 candles on the cake! :lol:
> Carol il/oh


You can always add the 6 and the 8 and have 14 candles...you're a teenager!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely yarn and I do love the color - better watch that purplefi doesn't see it. lol

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you, Carol and get the progress report on your brother. It sounds like he will have a long recovery, but the fact that he survived and doing okay is reason to celebrate. Our two daughters are going up to see Isla today and tomorrow and then DH and I will go up for Monday & Tuesday since he's off from work. Then I'll plan a time when I'll go back for a longer period of time to help out --- probably when DS goes back to work and travels for a 3 days out of the week.
> 
> The baby blanket is now over 1/2 done and the minion hat is done and I've started the mittens...I delayed on them until I got some clear plastic thread to work in with the cotton/acrylic blend that I'm using--it's stretchy enough, but doesn't bounce back well--I'm hoping the elastic helps with that.
> 
> I was bored with those, however -- so started a hat for myself from some lovely hand spun hand dyed wool (Rambouillet wool/mohair/silk & nylon blend. I got it at the sheep barn spin shop at the Wisconsin State Fair. I'm in love with this yarn -- it has lofty thick sections and thin strong brightly colored sections...I contacted the spinner on the card and she's going to make some more for me to make a cowl and fingerless mittens. This is for me---I didn't have a warm hat to go out into our very cold days so far.
> 
> If you click on download, you'll see the pattern for the hat that I got from Ravelry....the other two pictures are before and after of the yarn.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better, Carol.
> 
> quote=cmaliza]Well...perseverence pays off! I made it through last week's KTP, and here I am on Friday (oops....it's Sat. AM). Anyway, I am coming back "to life".
> 
> Carol il/oh


[/quote]


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Your sister has a wonderful eye for composing pictures. Keep 'em coming. They are always beautiful! Was her horse picture in the 2014 calendar...or is it in the 2015 calendar? Is it the one of the horse running on the beach?
> Carol il/oh


Yes, the running horse was chosen and will be in the 2015 calendar...looking forward to getting that and helping the wild horses since the proceeds go for their protection.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> that is lovely yarn and I do love the color - better watch that purplefi doesn't see it. lol
> 
> sam


Too late, I've seen it. It is very similar to the shawl I am knitting at the moment from the lovely wool that Miss Pam gave me when she came to stay.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Jodi/?Angelyaya5. I play Mahjong almost every day; computer version. LOVE it. I've always wanted to visit your neck of the woods along with Vermont and Maine. Farthest north I've been has been NJ one summer many, many years ago. Also as a child would visit family in PA. Glad you've jumped in to the tea party. Sam always has room at his table and lots of hot/cold drink; your preference of course. LOL. Hope you'll keep stopping by.


Angelyaya5 said:


> Good morning Sam and TP readers,writing this from New Hampshire. Spending a rare weekend at our condo here in Lincoln. Snow showers predicted for the weekend, but sounds like you've got more snow there.
> Sam, I've found with most friends, there's always one that does most of the calling and planning. Does make you wonder if they think their lives are busier and more important. I do like keeping in touch, so I continue to be the one to call and plan.
> Does anyone play Marjongg (sp) here? Just love playing and so good for your brain.
> Brought several projects with me including a yarn ball mess that my three boxers created. My friend is detangling it for me.I sometimes get careless and leave a skein unprotected and will always come home to a tangled mess. I love these guys, but they are mischievous.
> Will keep Gary in prayer. Each day is a gift and age is just a number. Turned 70 this year, can't believe it,but better than the alternative.  I ask God to make me a blessing each day to someone I meet.
> Am definitely going to make the squash soup, sounds yummy. Stay warm and safe everyone, until the next time.
> Blessings from Jodi


----------



## iamsam

goodness Kathy - you are going to be so svelte and your is going to be so luscious we won't even recognize you.

good luck on the diet - I love the fact the hubby is dieting and doesn't know it.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hi Sam and all - got lost in life last week and didn't make it to the end of the last tea party; I will try again
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing all the yummy recipes!!! I just had breakfast and my tummy is rumbling all over again - LOL!
> 
> Snow and more snow here. Got another 4-5" last night. DH is having a great time - outside with all the neighbor men, helping clear driveways and the large "humps" left at the end of all the driveways by the snow plow. We are supposed to be in a winter weather advisory until 6:00 pm tonight but it is partly-cloudy and no wind - yet...I guess that is to come.
> 
> Today is day 5 of the Dash Diet...basically as little processing as possible in the food you eat. The first two weeks have no starchy-starch (bread, potatoes, rice, etc.) I suppose to help jump-start the weight loss process. No milk either but string cheese and yogurt are allowed. No fruit either...I miss that - only until the 21st...beginning of week 3. Sugar-free Jell-O for dessert and away we go. So far so good. I started on Tuesday and am determined to not get on the scale again until next Tuesday. I always sabotage myself and get on the scale too early and then get sad when the numbers aren't what I think they should be and 1-2-3...I'm off the diet - LOL - so silly I know. This seems like something we can actually follow. I am trying something new by NOT telling DH. He blindly just eats what I make and his lunches, for work, are leftovers from dinner the night before. He's pretty good about eating fruit for breakfast and as long as he's not eating "crap" for snacks, I will see how long I can go before letting him in on my secret
> 
> I am trying to go "no poo" also. It means no commercial shampoo. I ran across a recipe, on a blog (http://www.thankyourbody.com/ph-balanced-shampoo-recipe/), that uses 1 can of coconut milk and 1 3/4 aloe vera gel (supplement kind). The long and the short of it is basically you mix the two ingredients together and freeze the mixture in ice cube trays. Since the shelf-life is so short, it was suggested to freeze into cubes and take one out and let it thaw when you need it and that little cube should last about 5 days (approximately). I put my thawed mixture into a little spray bottle, went into the shower and got my hair all wet and they sprayed away (it is easy to get heavy-handed if not using a spray bottle). Massage it in for 30 seconds and then rinse-rinse-rinse. Afterward, I rinsed with my normal apple cider vinegar diluted in water. Let it be on the hair for a while and then rinse-rinse-rinse again. The idea is that this is close to hair/scalp pH with none of the icky chemicals that are in commercial shampoos. The website warned that there will be a scalp/hair adjustment period but after that, you are supposed to LOVE it...we will see. I'm always up for an adventure/experiment  DH's hair/scalp is always so dry. He keeps using stronger and stronger dandruff shampoo. I haven't quite convinced him (yet) to try this but once he see my hopefully luscious locks, he will be more open to try it too
> 
> As you can see, I'm up to my normal shenanigans...doing a little knitting, doing a little crocheting, trying and failing at tatting (again).
> 
> Sam, I remember complaining to my mom when I turned 40. My mom was a very down-to-earth lady with a wicked sense of humor. Without missing a beat, she told me, "Well turning 40 is better than the alternative." Took me a minute but I realized she was right and have never looked back. Once I get rid of some of this weight, I'm sure I will be back to feeling 30 (instead of 40) - LOL!
> 
> Hello to all the newbies...glad to have you joining us!!!!
> 
> Prayers for all who need them and HUGS for all


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to do a bit more scumbling. Catch you later.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Martina and thanks, how are things down your way?


Weather wise it is mostly wet and windy. No news of the house sale yet, wrong time of year I think. So much of my stuff is packed that I can't get on with very much. Looking forward to being in my new place before long. I have done some scumbling before, it is fun isn't it?


----------



## iamsam

I thought my dad was the only one that used that line. lol

sam



machriste said:


> My late mother-in-law was right their with your mother's friend. To people who seemed to be staying too late, she would say, "Well, I guess we'd better go to bed so these folks can go home."


----------



## pacer

Railyn said:


> Railyn, i am glad you are not having to wait long for your surgery, it will be good to have it behind you. I hope all goes well. Do you expect a long hospital stay?


Thank you for your kind words. It means a lot to me. The doctor said that it would only be an overnight stay. I am pleased to get it out of the way. I don't like waiting around for medical procedures.[/quote]

Praying for a successful surgery this week and a speedy recovery. Mine was a one night stay as well. We had a lady at church who likewise had a one night stay and she said she felt so good that she could have driven home the next day. I did not feel quite that good the next day but made a good recovery. Mine ended up not being cancer but the other lady had cancer but was self contained and did not have to do cancer drugs with hers. Stay strong my friend and we will look forward to hearing from you once again as you feel well enough to check in.


----------



## Miss Pam

jonibee said:


> You outdid yourself this week with all the wonderful short stories,recipes and craft..I love reading your blog every week..stay warm and enjoy the outside weather from the inside..


Ditto from me, Sam. Thanks for being such a great host!


----------



## iamsam

betty - you never need to worry you are posting too much - I love your posts and I know everyone else does also. so you go ahead and post all you want to.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Well, I have caught up with you on the posts. I am sure I have left someone out in responding and if I did, please know that it was only on paper and not intentional. Everything is in my heart and prayer book.
> I went out yesterday briefly to mail a package to a fellow KPer. She needed some yarn that was discontinued to finish her project and I just happened to find what she needed in the coarse of my closet cleaning. I am here to tell you, I have way too much stuff.a lot of it, I either no longer do or no longer can do. I would send it all to the Salvation Army or Rescue Mission if I could, but Mr. Packrat would have a stroke. Anywhoo, it was so cold and the wind was blowing. I drove through and picked up a good ole greasy burger for lunch and got back home.
> I have half of a big cabinet to finish today and will stop to get house cleaned next week. I have made a good start on cleaning out and straightening though, so feel good about that. Sure does get the shoulder and back when I do this stuff but dont have a maide or genie in a bottle. Just get out the Tylenol, heating pad, and Voltaren when I get through. LOL!
> I started my first square last night. It is a simple but pretty pattern. I am doing as you advised, Julie and I think it will be right size. I ended up pulling out the first three rows and starting again as I had mistake. Maybe I was too tired, but will work on it some more today.
> I have to read my lesson for SS tomorrow and get a shower, put my face on, and do something with the hair God seemed to think I needed. Tonight our SS class is meeting at El Sombrero, a Mexican place I just love here.
> Carol, I am so glad your brother is on the road to recovery. I know how concerned you must have been and how taxing this type situation can be.
> Jeannette, when I was staying with Angie, I tried to cook as many meals as I could for them, as I knew my SIL had his hands full. It helps our kids tremendously. They love Chicken and Dumplings, Spaghetti, Red Beans and Rice, and any type casserole. I still send out there as I can. Jim is doing his part now as he takes her three times a week to Jackson for therapy. Anything for our kids. Praying for rest for you with all your endeavors.
> Kati, have never had Mousakka, but it looks delicious.
> I Love You All to the Moon and Back. Gonna get off here before I get in trouble about posting so much! LOL.
> Addendum: Melody, you have yourself a good day, sweetie. Got you wrapped in the wings of Angels. In regards to the inconsiderate Daddy, I think sometimes (with the exception of Sam) they think with the wrong head. Please forgive my bluntness.
> Linda, continue to rest and take care of yourself. Praying for the talk with boss.Betty


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love oatmeal....I omit the salt but do use white sugar or brown sugar....sometimes add the raisins and now will have to try it with maple syrup. Also used to put milk on it but lately just a little butter.

quote=RookieRetiree]Shhh.....I put a little pancake syrup in mine -- or brown sugar. I still cook the oatmeal with salt, but like a little sweet with the milk on top....raisins work also. I do the same with rice pudding.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kate are you talking about the square for the KAP afghan? If so it have to be worsted weight and acrylic. Just a reminder IF that is the square you were talking about.



KateB said:


> I started my square with chunky wool, 5.5mm needles and 30 stitches.....ended up 7 inches wide (needs to be 8!) so I changed to 6mm needles and 34 stitches.....9 inches wide! Aargh! :shock: Third time lucky?


----------



## iamsam

I would have to have some of each - they all sound yummy.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, yes it was. Mr P is not that keen on marmalade (except in my pud. (see recipe). But he loves my jams - strawberry, rhubard and raspberry, apricot and plum.


----------



## pacer

Sam...you ask where I get my energy, some days it is a bit of a challenge as I am not suppose to have caffeine. I gave that up in 2007 although once in a great while I will have some. I have to sleep and eat well and drink lots of ice water to keep going. I have also been going to the gym as of late to stay healthy. Friday I taught 2 knitting lessons and I think I have one tomorrow as one of my students emailed me for the number of stitches to cast on. The Friday lessons are with some young girls in my church. They want more than 1 time a week with me. I don't know that I could do that though. My time is limited for doing that. Today I have to teach my oldest son how to iron so he can attend a ballroom dance tonight with his friend. They are going to dinner first and then to the dance. I am enjoying knowing that the young adults are interested in ballroom dancing. I do tend to go to sleep early in the evening so I can be rested for my job. They both enjoy classical music which is awesome as well. One year I gave my son an ITune card for Christmas and he immediately loaded the London Philharmonic Symphony on to his computer and his MP3 player. He really enjoys their music. He also enjoys the TranSiberian Orchestra. My boys help with some cooking and laundry as well as taking out the trash and putting away clean dishes. We work well together so people get the rest that is needed.


----------



## pacer

Purplefi...tangerine marmalade sounds yummy! I love to hear what others are doing. I learn so much from everyone hear.

Caren...I hope Chrissy is feeling better. The flu seems to be going through the people at work right now. They say it comes on so quickly and is quite nasty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I still think you are amazing!


pacer said:


> Sam...you ask where I get my energy, some days it is a bit of a challenge as I am not suppose to have caffeine. I gave that up in 2007 although once in a great while I will have some. I have to sleep and eat well and drink lots of ice water to keep going. I have also been going to the gym as of late to stay healthy. Friday I taught 2 knitting lessons and I think I have one tomorrow as one of my students emailed me for the number of stitches to cast on. The Friday lessons are with some young girls in my church. They want more than 1 time a week with me. I don't know that I could do that though. My time is limited for doing that. Today I have to teach my oldest son how to iron so he can attend a ballroom dance tonight with his friend. They are going to dinner first and then to the dance. I am enjoying knowing that the young adults are interested in ballroom dancing. I do tend to go to sleep early in the evening so I can be rested for my job. They both enjoy classical music which is awesome as well. One year I gave my son an ITune card for Christmas and he immediately loaded the London Philharmonic Symphony on to his computer and his MP3 player. He really enjoys their music. He also enjoys the TranSiberian Orchestra. My boys help with some cooking and laundry as well as taking out the trash and putting away clean dishes. We work well together so people get the rest that is needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## angelam

Here's is one of my Dad's favourite puds ----DO NOT READ ANY FURTHER IF YOU ARE TRYING TO LOOSE WEIGHT!!!!!!!!

Bread and butter marmalade pudding with meringue.

Ingredients
1 small can evaportated milk (made up to 1 pint with water)
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
3 eggs
Bread (about 4-5 slices), butter and marmalade 
1 tablespoon castor sugar
Grated nutmeg.

Method
Butter and pie dish, Spread the butter and marmalade (generously) on the bread, cut it into triangles and lay in the pie dish.
Gentle warm the milk and water
Whisk 2 eggs and one yoke with the granulated sugar
Pour the warm milk onto this nd stir to dissolve the sugar
Gentle pour the mixture over the bread and butter, pushing the bread down as it will try to float up.
Grate a little nutmeg over the top
Whisk the egg white until stiff and then gently fold in the castor sugar
Spread over the bread and butter. Bake in a bain marie in a medium oven until the egg custard is set and the meringue nicely golden brown.
Eat warm.

I wrote this from memory as I don't do recipes, hope you like it
:thumbup:[/quote]

Oh you wicked woman!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## angelam

Just checking before I start my square for the KAP afghan. Is worsted weight the same as DK here?


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Weather wise it is mostly wet and windy. No news of the house sale yet, wrong time of year I think. So much of my stuff is packed that I can't get on with very much. Looking forward to being in my new place before long. I have done some scumbling before, it is fun isn't it?


Hope the house sale goes through soon. Are you going to move far? Just about finished my scumbling, just throwing a bit of embroidery at it, then I'll take some pics.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Just checking before I start my square for the KAP afghan. Is worsted weight the same as DK here?


Hi Angela, DK is a light worsted or 8 ply.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Here's is one of my Dad's favourite puds ----DO NOT READ ANY FURTHER IF YOU ARE TRYING TO LOOSE WEIGHT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh you wicked woman!! :roll: :roll:


Sorry, but it really is gorgeous. I usually just have a small salad first, so I can have second helpings of pud!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I would have to have some of each - they all sound yummy.
> 
> sam


I can't really bring any with me in October, but I could make you some when I am there. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> I have a recipe for using it in a beef stew, Also a recipe for lime marmalade and pork tenderloin. Here in a cherry state, we also have cherry marmalade with is really wonderful.


~~~so......where are the recipes? Lime & pork...sounds SO good! Licking my lips as I write....looking forward to the receipts!
Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom

Almost 5:30pm here and since I signed off earlier I have been on the couch curled up under an afghan. Been dozing off and on. Don't know what is going on with me today. Still have a bit of a headache. Must call the dr on Monday and see if I can get in.


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~right next to mashed potatoes, bread & butter. :thumbup: :
> Along with cake, chips, cream and marzipan and hot chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~right next to mashed potatoes, bread & butter. :thumbup: :
> Along with cake, chips, cream and marzipan and hot chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Obviously I got my computer back this afternoon but dang nabit....am now double & triple posting like crazy. grrrrrr


~~~Okay....I just noticed that some of my replies were double posted. How does that happen? I have been having trouble with the Internet connection today (keeps cutting out!). I don't see that it double posted until I get to it in my reading...which can be way past the time when I posted. I'm confused...to say the least! :? :? :?Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Obviously I got my computer back this afternoon but dang nabit....am now double & triple posting like crazy. grrrrrr


~~~Okay....I just noticed that some of my replies were double posted. How does that happen? I have been having trouble with the Internet connection today (keeps cutting out!). I don't see that it double posted until I get to it in my reading...which can be way past the time when I posted. I'm confused...to say the least! :? :? :?Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> You can always add the 6 and the 8 and have 14 candles...you're a teenager!!! LOL!
> Junek


~~~I like that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Yes, the running horse was chosen and will be in the 2015 calendar...looking forward to getting that and helping the wild horses since the proceeds go for their protection.
> Junek


~~~My DIL is a big horse-person (her dream is to have a horse farm). I got her the 2014 calendar this year....will do so next year, too. Also got the sweatshirt with "Advice from a horse"...."keep stable"..."loosen the reins"...."Take life's hurdles in stride"...some of the clever bits of advice....
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Yes, the running horse was chosen and will be in the 2015 calendar...looking forward to getting that and helping the wild horses since the proceeds go for their protection.
> Junek


~~~My DIL is a big horse-person (her dream is to have a horse farm). I got her the 2014 calendar this year....will do so next year, too. Also got the sweatshirt with "Advice from a horse"...."keep stable"..."loosen the reins"...."Take life's hurdles in stride"...some of the clever bits of advice....
Carol il/oh


----------



## sassafras123

Heard before watercolor class that a good friend had died. He was diabetic and on dialysis. I'm saddened and, forgive me, angry. He didn't have to die if he took care of his health.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Boy, that is a catch-22. Thankfully, people in Illinois can get both Federal social security/medicare and State-based Medicaid...something I didn't know about until I began the volunteer work and I met people who were dual-beneficiaries. It's very helpful for many families. I was really hoping that your financial situation would be helped with gaining access to your pension.



Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately the retirement monies will cancel out the grant I need to exist on- I will be able to use it to pay back a loan, but if I am left with greater than $1,039 I will be forced to use it as rent. The system is geared to assist if you have taken out hire purchase, but does not allow you to save for major purchases- very back to front IMHO.


----------



## Bulldog

Betty, I have my old ruler handy as I am knitting- it seems close enough to the 8 inches! (thank goodness!)

Thank you, Julie. I cleaned out that closet, ironed Jim some shirts, folded a load of towels and washed and dried a load of clothes. I got a shower and got ready for us to go out tonight. We are going to El Sombrero with our SS Class, so I won't get much chance to work on it tonight. My shoulder is hurting anyway. Hope I can rest and work on it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what is the difference between real oatmeal and rolled oats?
> 
> sam


The grain is cut, or lightly ground, rather than rolled flat. It is quite chunky, similar to a burghul wheat. (which may be another one you are not sure of!)


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I started my square with chunky wool, 5.5mm needles and 30 stitches.....ended up 7 inches wide (needs to be 8!) so I changed to 6mm needles and 34 stitches.....9 inches wide! Aargh! :shock: Third time lucky?


Kate if you crochet- you could enlarge a square that is too small by crocheting around the edge- BUT I do know where you are coming from!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I don't use veal -- just out of principle....so use ground chuck & ground turkey combination for anything that calls for ground meat. DH loves veal parmesan --- so he has to order it when we're out; that's one thing I can't wrap my head around to use.

I was out in the worst part of the storm today when the roads were all covered and traffic was all out at once. I did see the salt trucks and less traffic on the way home, but the roads were treacherous and slippery and still mostly snow covered---and the snow is still coming down. Good day to spend in the kitchen.

I saw a recipe for blood orange salad with avocado, beet, red onion and fennel and wanted to try it, but there weren't any blood oranges at the store...dang it. I'll have to keep an eye out for it---I've never seen Seville oranges here---but we have a lot of specialty fruit & vegetable stores so I think I'll try there.

An entire food chain (Dominicks) is closing out all their stores in the Chicago area...some are being switched to Marianos (which is great) some to Jewel (our major store here) and some to FarmFresh. The store I went to was a FarmFresh and if I gave up my loyalty card for Dominicks (no use anymore anyway) I got an immediate 15% off the bill - that plus all my coupons really made my day!! We have another new store - Ultra Foods opening in one of the closed Dominick's store so that will be interesting to check out as well.

Time to eat a little something and then get busy with the cooking. I'm doing all the prep work tonight so will be chopping, marinating & mixing. Assembly and writing up instructions will wait until tomorrow.

Our DD's are driving up to see their new niece today --- so I'm a little worried about their driving on the roads up there and back...I'll be happy to hear that they've arrived there and back home safely.



Pup lover said:


> Angela thats an awful lot for them to take on, prayers for all of them. I'm sure the kids will be very well taken care of by people with such big giving hearts.
> 
> Angora, we love Olive Garden one of the few places DH never says no to! Nice to know people do things that like for others.
> 
> Rookie love your yarn, very nice colors. I bet you are anxious to see new GD! :thumbup: have bookmarked the site with the pastitsio looks like some yummy stuff there!
> 
> I dont care much for veal and it is not easily available here so will use ground chuck instead fir the musaka.
> 
> Smelled the lasagna so went to take the foil off, I do the no boil way, and the steam got me a little on the back if my hand, not bad thankfully! The foil didnt come off the way I was anticipating. Last of the cheese is on to brown, bake the bread and we are ready for an early dinner/breakfast when DH gets up. Going to knit for awhile everyone have fun!


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~."loosen the reins"...."Take life's hurdles in stride"...Carol il/oh


~~~Good grief! How does this happen? After I noticed this double posting...I would s-l-o-w-l-y click the enter button...but to no avail. pfui!

Thanks to all for good wishes for my brother...today he stood up and took a few steps....which he couldn't yesterday! Baby steps...but still steps!

Now I can turn my attention to some other issues....such as the collapsed ceiling in my stash room! During this last heavy snow a 12 sq. foot area of ceiling collapsed....just missing my pile of yarns! whew! however, we can't fix this until we find out what the problem is. The structural engineer & construction guys were supposed to come back this week...hope this current snow won't prevent that. I want the problem fixed as this is the 2nd time this has happened. "boring"  :evil:

Well...at least we still have a roof over most of our heads...and the dripping has stopped. We will need a new celing, and a new carpet.
neverthelss...I still love winter! ;-) CAll me crazy. :? 
hope this only goes once....Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

I got a free calendar with some books I ordered -- and have this calendar on my list for 2015. I just got the Pioneer Woman's cookbook and there are some great pictures of wild horses in there.



jknappva said:


> Yes, the running horse was chosen and will be in the 2015 calendar...looking forward to getting that and helping the wild horses since the proceeds go for their protection.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> goodness Kathy - you are going to be so svelte and your is going to be so luscious we won't even recognize you.
> 
> good luck on the diet - I love the fact the hubby is dieting and doesn't know it.
> 
> sam


Ref. to the DASH diet --- there's a program on our public TV this week with the author explaining the diet...It is really fitting my lifestyle and includes the way I like to eat --- first 2 weeks are tough -- and I extended them to 4 weeks -- but after that, it's pretty manageable...my DH didn't realize that he was on a diet too...he likes the food; but hasn't limited his portion size yet so hasn't lost any weight. I'm at 20 lbs. lost now and still gradually losing...it's slow going, but that's what I wanted. My BP is good as is DH's and our cholesterol should be better also -- we'll see at the next check up.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Boy, that is a catch-22. Thankfully, people in Illinois can get both Federal social security/medicare and State-based Medicaid...something I didn't know about until I began the volunteer work and I met people who were dual-beneficiaries. It's very helpful for many families. I was really hoping that your financial situation would be helped with gaining access to your pension.


It really is! They are doing a major overhaul in terminology, but I don't see any real change in areas such as this- crazy to encourage debt. But they do.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Heard before watercolor class that a good friend had died. He was diabetic and on dialysis. I'm saddened and, forgive me, angry. He didn't have to die if he took care of his health.


So sorry to hear of your friend's death- one is allowed to be angry- you are just being honest.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, DK is a light worsted or 8 ply.


Would that be OK for a square then? Or should it be Aran weight as I found in one conversion chart?


----------



## Bulldog

Almost 5:30pm here and since I signed off earlier I have been on the couch curled up under an afghan. Been dozing off and on. Don't know what is going on with me today. Still have a bit of a headache. Must call the dr on Monday and see if I can get in.

You rest, baby. Let Greg manage things around the house. Do please check with the Dr. I am sure you are run down. You work, you take care of a home and family, and you tend to do all the leg work and necessary things associated with finding and purchasing a new house. A lot for one little pair of shoulders to carry.


----------



## iamsam

anxious to see what a scumbling is.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hope the house sale goes through soon. Are you going to move far? Just about finished my scumbling, just throwing a bit of embroidery at it, then I'll take some pics.


----------



## iamsam

rest if that is what the body is calling for - healing energy surrounding you.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Almost 5:30pm here and since I signed off earlier I have been on the couch curled up under an afghan. Been dozing off and on. Don't know what is going on with me today. Still have a bit of a headache. Must call the dr on Monday and see if I can get in.


----------



## iamsam

angry is good - I have several friends in that category - if they would just take care of themselves - it is as though they have a death wish.

sam

healing energy to surround you.



sassafras123 said:


> Heard before watercolor class that a good friend had died. He was diabetic and on dialysis. I'm saddened and, forgive me, angry. He didn't have to die if he took care of his health.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Almost 5:30pm here and since I signed off earlier I have been on the couch curled up under an afghan. Been dozing off and on. Don't know what is going on with me today. Still have a bit of a headache. Must call the dr on Monday and see if I can get in.
> 
> You rest, baby. Let Greg manage things around the house. Do please check with the Dr. I am sure you are run down. You work, you take care of a home and family, and you tend to do all the leg work and necessary things associated with finding and purchasing a new house. A lot for one little pair of shoulders to carry.


~~~DITTO from me! Take care of yourself...you are SO worth it! You have been shouldering (& soldiering along) a big load for too many months....listen to the body...it's saying "rest me! rest me!". Soothing & healing energies coming your way.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

oops.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I thought my dad was the only one that used that line. lol
> 
> sam


This is a little different but still applies to guests who outstay their welcome...I think Mark Twain said it. After 3 days, fish and guests start to smell...I'm sure I paraphrased it. But it also holds true about guests who don't know when to leave. There can be too much of a good thing!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Almost 5:30pm here and since I signed off earlier I have been on the couch curled up under an afghan. Been dozing off and on. Don't know what is going on with me today. Still have a bit of a headache. Must call the dr on Monday and see if I can get in.


Oh, Mellie, I do hope you're not starting with the flu. It sounds like some nasty stuff going around this winter.
Please take care of yourself...we love you too much to have you sick.
Hugs,Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My DIL is a big horse-person (her dream is to have a horse farm). I got her the 2014 calendar this year....will do so next year, too. Also got the sweatshirt with "Advice from a horse"...."keep stable"..."loosen the reins"...."Take life's hurdles in stride"...some of the clever bits of advice....
> Carol il/oh


That sounds great. I'll be sure to tell my sister since if not for her telling us about it, we wouldn't be aware of the calendars at all!
junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Heard before watercolor class that a good friend had died. He was diabetic and on dialysis. I'm saddened and, forgive me, angry. He didn't have to die if he took care of his health.


Oh, Joy, that is so sad to hear. It's a shame when we lose friends because they're careless with their health.
Condolences .... may God comfort you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't use veal -- just out of principle....so use ground chuck & ground turkey combination for anything that calls for ground meat. DH loves veal parmesan --- so he has to order it when we're out; that's one thing I can't wrap my head around to use.
> 
> I feel the same way about veal...and I also feel that way about lamb. So glad someone shares my view in principle.
> So glad you got home safely. Praying for your DD's safety as well.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good grief! How does this happen? After I noticed this double posting...I would s-l-o-w-l-y click the enter button...but to no avail. pfui!
> 
> Thanks to all for good wishes for my brother...today he stood up and took a few steps....which he couldn't yesterday! Baby steps...but still steps!
> 
> That's wonderful news about your brother...will continue keeping him in prayers...we'll soon have him well with God's help!
> Not so good news about the ceiling. What a mess! Glad your yarn was safe.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I got a free calendar with some books I ordered -- and have this calendar on my list for 2015. I just got the Pioneer Woman's cookbook and there are some great pictures of wild horses in there.


I remember her mentioning in either one of her blogs or one of her shows that they more or less adopt a lot of wild horses at their ranch so they're not destroyed or die from lack of food.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> I am going to make myself very small and inconspicuous, and just whisper in the quietest possible voice - I eat mine with Golden Syrup!


Re: eating oatmeal
:thumbup: yes,or lots of brown sugar.


----------



## Designer1234

Chinook Arch in Calgary, Jan. l8/14- 5:35 pm

It has been a very mild day here today with a very moderate Chinook Arch in the sky. The sun is setting and this is what I see out my knitting -computer room window. Very beautiful -- Haven't seen too many with the clouds this color.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Granny Peg, sorry your DH took a fall, hope he's not suffering any after effects.Lucky he didn't break any bones.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I love orange marmalade but have only had the store 'boughten' as Sam says! LOL! Never tried to make it and at this point never will.
> I, too, would love to sleep in but I'm up by 4:30 every morning. And sometimes have to make myself stay in bed until that time. Guess it's so many years getting up early when I was working so I could walk for an hour. Body doesn't want to learn new wake up times!
> junek


One suggestion regarding making orange marmalade--never try to substitute Splenda for sugar. It will make lovely syrup for your pancakes or as a sauce for ham or other pork dishes. Ask me how I know?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> Shhh.....I put a little pancake syrup in mine -- or brown sugar. I still cook the oatmeal with salt, but like a little sweet with the milk on top....raisins work also. I do the same with rice pudding.


Craisins (dried cranberries) are also tasty added to oatmeal for breakfast--along with white or brown sugar.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

HandyFamily said:


> And I didn't even realize there were two sorts of oranges till just now, how can they be distinguished - I mean, in a store or something, if it doesn't specifically say, do they look differently in any way?
> Thanks for all the knowledge I get from here!


I think there are several different varieties of oranges. I know we get regular ones, blood oranges, mandarines & today I bought some I have not seen before called sweetie, they are only about the size of a walnut & very sweet. One of the churches in town used to have a fund raiser selling Florida citrus fruits & I bought oranges that were special juice oranges, you rolled them on the counter, then poked a hole & sucked the juice, each orange had more than half a cup of juice They were so good but I have never found out what the exact variety was to try & buy more.
I am not familiar with seville oranges, I don't think we get them here.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> Hes thinking its stress this first week of school was really rough. He had about 10 hours of sleep from Monday morning to Wednesday night broken up into 2-3 hour segments here and there. He took a vacation day Wednesday night from work snd slept 10 hours straight through. Thankfully not every week will be like this one!


What is he studying?


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Oh, Joy, that is so sad to hear. It's a shame when we lose friends because they're careless with their health.
> Condolences .... may God comfort you.
> Junek


Ditto,prayers of comfort coming your way.


----------



## Patches39

[ :shock:


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> I started my square with chunky wool, 5.5mm needles and 30 stitches.....ended up 7 inches wide (needs to be 8!) so I changed to 6mm needles and 34 stitches.....9 inches wide! Aargh! :shock: Third time lucky?


*Knitters, as long as your yarn is worsted weight acrylic and your squares measure 8'' X 8'', it's all good.*

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Now I've pulled a gwennie by checking my original post after editing and the edit wasn't there. So, I corrected again and reposted, only to find that I'd done a gwennie. Sorry;now I've edited it out. mea culpa

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> how exciting - a new grandbaby - congrats kathleendoris - we will hope everything runs smoothly for you.
> 
> sam


Sam, the ''rolled'' oats are what we buy here as Quaker's oats. It's flattened. ''Regular or steel-cut oats'' are the oat grains as they harvested from the head of the plant.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> My grandfather used to come into the room winding up his alarm clock!


I never thought of that one,Kate, but sounds like agreat way to make a hint at the time--if the over-staying guests are not as dumb as a box of rocks, that is.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> Love oatmeal....I omit the salt but do use white sugar or brown sugar....sometimes add the raisins and now will have to try it with maple syrup. Also used to put milk on it but lately just a little butter.
> 
> quote=RookieRetiree]Shhh.....I put a little pancake syrup in mine -- or brown sugar. I still cook the oatmeal with salt, but like a little sweet with the milk on top....raisins work also. I do the same with rice pudding.


[/quote]

I always cook our oatmeal in milk--just another way to get a serving of calcium and vitamins/minerals in some of the folks around my table.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam and all - got lost in life last week and didn't make it to the end of the last tea party; I will try again
> Hope your DH loves your luscious locks enough to try your shampoo. If he does try it, let me know how it works with his dry hair and scalp. I have the same problem and would love to give up the harsh dandruff shampoo.
> Hugs,
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> i too am interested to hear how it helps dry scalp. Mine is terrible & the dandruff shampoo feels & smells like it could eat your hair :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had some of those juice oranges while we were in Florida (when my Mom lived down there)....there were special spouts that you could punch into the orange after it was rolled...I remember the kids thinking that was so awesome...they sure were good. I love anything citrus, so I'm on the look out for Seville oranges and for blood oranges!!

I did see some bitter orange marmalade at World Market and DH found his wasabi chips there so guess we'll be headed back there. DH and DS had the wasabi chips while in Germany so I want to get a couple of bags to take up to DS as a surprise.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think there are several different varieties of oranges. I know we get regular ones, blood oranges, mandarines & today I bought some I have not seen before called sweetie, they are only about the size of a walnut & very sweet. One of the churches in town used to have a fund raiser selling Florida citrus fruits & I bought oranges that were special juice oranges, you rolled them on the counter, then poked a hole & sucked the juice, each orange had more than half a cup of juice They were so good but I have never found out what the exact variety was to try & buy more.
> I am not familiar with seville oranges, I don't think we get them here.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover
Got some yarn from Webs that I ordered for specific patterns in a book I have. That came so I put that in big baggies with the name of the pattern and the book its in so they are ready when I'm looking for something new to start. I'm trying to not start anything else till the baby blanket is done. I have 3 things going right now and thats my limit or they will never get done. Back to catch up with you all![/quote said:


> I rarely have more than one thing on the go at once. I'm afraid I won't finish if I do that.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kate -- I like that approach - although, just the watches, there aren't many alarm clocks that still need winding. My DH was more direct---He'd get up and say - I don't know about you guys, but I'm tired and going to bed..be sure to turn out the lights when you leave and off he'd go!!



jheiens said:


> I never thought of that one,Kate, but sounds like agreat way to make a hint at the time--if the over-staying guests are not as dumb as a box of rocks, that is.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

beautiful sky picture Shirley - thanks for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Chinook Arch in Calgary, Jan. l8/14- 5:35 pm
> 
> It has been a very mild day here today with a very moderate Chinook Arch in the sky. The sun is setting and this is what I see out my knitting -computer room window. Very beautiful -- Haven't seen too many with the clouds this color.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Purple, your recipe says" bake in a bain marie". What s that?

Purl2diva, I am curious about your cherry marmalade recipe, I am hoping to have a crop of sour cherries this year..could you post it?

June, your sisters photo is so pretty. The callander you got as a gift must be beautiful.

Angora, your husband will love the command start. I used to have one on. My old car, it was so nice when I got called to work in the midde of the nght. So much nicer than running out in my nightie to start it before I got dressed. My DH used to say he was my commad start but I told him he didn't work so well at 2 or 4 am!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> angry is good - I have several friends in that category - if they would just take care of themselves - it is as though they have a death wish.
> sam
> healing energy to surround you.


My friends mom was diabetic but wouldn't listen to doctors regarding diet. He told her she was " digging her grave with her fork"


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> One suggestion regarding making orange marmalade--never try to substitute Splenda for sugar. It will make lovely syrup for your pancakes or as a sauce for ham or other pork dishes. Ask me how I know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I would never add splenda to anything. It makes wonderful ant killer, just sprinkle generously on the ant hill so I can't imagine what it does to our bodies. I have used it sucessfully for several years. Apparently it kills ants by screwing up their nervouse system& will do the same to humans. I have read that many people who have symptoms of neuropathy who drink diet pop or use artificial sweeteners have the symptoms dissapear when those are removed from their diet.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, great photo


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a rainy Surrey, thought we were going to get a whole day with out rain, but no such luck. But I did walk to town and back in the dry.
> 
> For those of you that can't get seville oranges you can make marmalade with any citrus fruit or combinations of citrus fruit. One of my favourites is tangarine, but I also make three fruit (sweet orange, lemon and grapefruit) in the summer.
> 
> I make all kinds of marmalade. Next to orange, Tangerine is my favorite.Tangerine anything I use tangerine instead of lemon in my cheese cake.
> I will be making the pudding for sure. NIce that is one of your dad's, such great memories. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming to chrissy - hopefully this is just a 24 hour bug and she will be back in the pink tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Thank you! I hope it is too, I do not need the same flu going around the house again. She has slept most of the day, I have given her something to calm her stomach hope it lasts all night.


----------



## purl2diva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purl2diva, I am curious about your cherry marmalade recipe, I am hoping to have a crop of sour cherries this year..could you post it?
> 
> Sorry, Bonnie. I am a buyer, not a maker of cherry marmalade. In the northern part of my state is an area called Door County which is famous for its cherries. When we visit, I stock up on several cherry jams including the marmalade. I also buy dried cherries which are wonderful with oatmeal.


----------



## NanaCaren

Well after a long day today I am heading to bed will do my best to catch up in the morning. That is if I am not up with Chrissy again all night. 

HUGS and sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I got this from my Kincardine Ontario cousin wintering in Arizona. I thought it might give our non-Canadian brothers and sisters a look into our Canadian winters and how we laugh about it.
Trisha


----------



## Southern Gal

just wanted to let you all know, my niece, Leslie, has made it through, now 2 surguries, they did a vein reroute, or what ever its called, her foot has good pulse, although fri. was a miserable day for her, she was having charlie horses in leg and cried so hard all day, mom sat on one side and i on the other, praying and crying for her. they planned to take her back in to see what was causing the pain, well they did and she had a blood clot in there, so they cleaned it all out and she rested well last night, i stayed all night with her, and she slept good, i knew she prob. would as worn out as she was, i came home and fixed her up a fruit dish and got us a crock pot of something warm going and went to bed. and slept 3 hrs, i am fixing to turn in now, Thank you all for the prayers going up for her.
they are giving her potassium and she will be on cumidon for the rest of her life in some dosage or other. ok, i will catch up later.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, great photo


I think you might get them sometimes? or just the winds and not the arches. It was a beauty tonight - unusual time as it was nearly sunset - half an hour later it was dark


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I got this from my Kincardine Ontario cousin wintering in Arizona. I thought it might give our non-Canadian brothers and sisters a look into our Canadian winters and how we laugh about it.
> Trisha


I love everyone! Trisha - sending it to my friends!!


----------



## pammie1234

For some reason I haven't gotten any notices today. So, I had to do a search and now you are found. I just hope that everyone has ad a good day. I went shopping with DD. She looked for some pillows, but couldn't find what she wanted. Then we went to Hobby Lobby and Walmart. I needed lots of food as I had not shopped since I came back in town. I also succumbed to buying Girl Scout cookies. I hope the fat and calories have been removed!


----------



## gagesmom

10:30pm here or a bit after. I had just written up a post and it disappeared. Weird. 

Gage was off to bed tonight at 7:30, he was crying and saying he had a bad headache. I tucked him in and he asked for some extra blankets and to turn the heater on. He had no fever. I just checked him a bit ago and despite the blankets and heater he is cool to the touch. But sleeping peacefully.

So I decided to get to work and make a hat to go with the purple baby sweater I finished. Here is what I have got done tonight. The 2nd photo is a close up of pattern.

Then I am going back to catch up and then to bed probably, as I have to work in the morning.


----------



## pammie1234

I thought this was a great idea from Facebook. It is called Salad in a Jar. I'm going to try it since I am working. I hope it makes me eat more veggies.


----------



## gagesmom

I am caught and thank you all for sending we energy and love. 

Prayers for all under the weather tonight or are in pain.

Sleep well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That will be lovely with the sweater.



gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here or a bit after. I had just written up a post and it disappeared. Weird.
> 
> Gage was off to bed tonight at 7:30, he was crying and saying he had a bad headache. I tucked him in and he asked for some extra blankets and to turn the heater on. He had no fever. I just checked him a bit ago and despite the blankets and heater he is cool to the touch. But sleeping peacefully.
> 
> So I decided to get to work and make a hat to go with the purple baby sweater I finished. Here is what I have got done tonight. The 2nd photo is a close up of pattern.
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up and then to bed probably, as I have to work in the morning.


----------



## Patches39

Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to let you all know, my niece, Leslie, has made it through, now 2 surguries, they did a vein reroute, or what ever its called, her foot has good pulse, although fri. was a miserable day for her, she was having charlie horses in leg and cried so hard all day, mom sat on one side and i on the other, praying and crying for her. they planned to take her back in to see what was causing the pain, well they did and she had a blood clot in there, so they cleaned it all out and she rested well last night, i stayed all night with her, and she slept good, i knew she prob. would as worn out as she was, i came home and fixed her up a fruit dish and got us a crock pot of something warm going and went to bed. and slept 3 hrs, i am fixing to turn in now, Thank you all for the prayers going up for her.
> they are giving her potassium and she will be on cumidon for the rest of her life in some dosage or other. ok, i will catch up later.


praying continuelly, for her. and the family


----------



## Patches39

it's been a quite day, did some knitting and now I am going to bed. pray all have a blessed tomorrow and that it be filled with joy, peace, healing, comfort, and that it will be pain free for everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, he was a great guy, loved by many, and helped many. Problem was he never loved himself.
I heard myself being self-deprecating in watercolor class. I was embarrassed as the other students are artists and feeling slow learner and awkward. I'm new at this and have to learn to enjoy learning and not compare. Doesn't even matter why just have to learn to recognize being self-deprecating and STOP. It will honor what Fritz taught me, you need to love yourself.
I think many in our generation were taught "not to be so high and mighty". Don't know what they were trying to teach but sometimes message relates to not liking yourself.
Sorry, off my soap box.


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, he was a great guy, loved by many, and helped many. Problem was he never loved himself.
> I heard myself being self-deprecating in watercolor class. I was embarrassed as the other students are artists and feeling slow learner and awkward. I'm new at this and have to learn to enjoy learning and not compare. Doesn't even matter why just have to learn to recognize being self-deprecating and STOP. It will honor what Fritz taught me, you need to love yourself.
> I think many in our generation were taught "not to be so high and mighty". Don't know what they were trying to teach but sometimes message relates to not liking yourself.
> Sorry, off my soap box.


go on let it out. More room out then in.


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, he was a great guy, loved by many, and helped many. Problem was he never loved himself.
> I heard myself being self-deprecating in watercolor class. I was embarrassed as the other students are artists and feeling slow learner and awkward. I'm new at this and have to learn to enjoy learning and not compare. Doesn't even matter why just have to learn to recognize being self-deprecating and STOP. It will honor what Fritz taught me, you need to love yourself.
> I think many in our generation were taught "not to be so high and mighty". Don't know what they were trying to teach but sometimes message relates to not liking yourself.
> Sorry, off my soap box.


I know exactly what you mean. It is hard to accept compliments -- and for years I was inclined to 'knock' what I was doing because of two things. I didn't think my work was good, and when I thought it was, I was embarrassed. Pat (dh -) told me to stop being that way. I learned not to expect myself to do something new perfectly or even close, and to accept compliments. Big lesson. Life was much better after I listened to him. When you start something you always put your work up beside someone who is more experienced because you are reaching . Everyone has to start - and you improve as you practice. Good luck and don't worry -- you do it for yourself, not anyone else and there were times that i knew my work was not technically nearly as good as others, but once in awhile I was really happy and learned finally not to worry about other opinions. 
I would love to come and paint in the desert with you sometime - what fun we would have! Shirley
I


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie, he is extremely lucky. He hasn't been well for several weeks - maybe a few months and has lost mega weight. He hasn't much on his bones, so thank goodness he didn't break anything. He hasn't been out on his 'own' since. We did go to my staff Christmas Dinner tonight. Thank goodness he was able to do that. We didn't stay late by any means. I think we were home about 9:30 A.M. He had been looking forward to this meal out all week. I am just praying he will gain some weight. Sometimes the leg he hurt goes into spasms and he has to walk that off.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Granny Peg, sorry your DH took a fall, hope he's not suffering any after effects.Lucky he didn't break any bones.


----------



## Grannypeg

I was waiting my turn in a medical clinic a couple of years ago and a few women were deep in conversation. One rather attractive older lady said to the others, "I am a widow. My husband was a diabetic, but he refused to take care of himself. He could still be alive." I thought that was just so sad.



Bonnie7591 said:


> My friends mom was diabetic but wouldn't listen to doctors regarding diet. He told her she was " digging her grave with her fork"


----------



## GrannyGoode

Just past midnight, 19 Jan 2014 here in Missouri, and just getting back to KP. My goodness, can't wait to read the 27 pages of loving neighbourly notes and caring dialogue taking place here!! Causes me to wonder greatly, you know . . . sometimes miles mean nothing. 

I know that to be true, because I've seen it on KP time and time again. We come together, we share, we care, then we drift elsewhere to tend to other persons and errands, etc., knowing full well that real live friends are only a few mouse clicks away . . . 

AIN'T NO SUCH THING AS MILES WHEN YOU GOT KP. :-D


----------



## Angelyaya5

Thank you Junek for your warm welcome. Love meeting new people, even though it may not be face to face. Looking forward to more posts from Sam.
Would love to have a knitting tea party, doesn't it sound like fun?
Am presently trying to interest local ladies in getting together for a knitting group. Will keep you posted on any progress I make.
Jodi


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Tonight my husband I celebrated 39 years together. We went to BD's Mongolian Grill because I had a coupon for it, by printing out the email I got from them , our meal was 12,99 a piece. So we got a meal for under 30 dollars . Anytime we can do that he is happy.
I finished up the gloves I was making using Knit Picks Stroll Fingering weight yarn in the color Black. I will be using them with my uniform so it had to be black in color. My tutorial will have instructions for worsted weight and fingering weight yarns to make gloves with using the Magic Loop. I am looking forward to teaching it to the ones who are interested.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> I don't know heather - go here for some pictures of what we call butternut squash.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/images/butternut%20squash?page=1
> 
> sam
> 
> there are other pictures mixed in but I think you can find the pictures of the squash.


Yes it is Sam, thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here or a bit after. I had just written up a post and it disappeared. Weird.
> 
> Gage was off to bed tonight at 7:30, he was crying and saying he had a bad headache. I tucked him in and he asked for some extra blankets and to turn the heater on. He had no fever. I just checked him a bit ago and despite the blankets and heater he is cool to the touch. But sleeping peacefully.
> 
> So I decided to get to work and make a hat to go with the purple baby sweater I finished. Here is what I have got done tonight. The 2nd photo is a close up of pattern.
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up and then to bed probably, as I have to work in the morning.


I hope Gage wakes feeling better. 
I think the hat will go lovely with the sweater.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone 9pm Sund and I am just joining on the new TP. I havent read anything yet for days. I do know that you have sent good wishes for my mum and thank you so much. She is doing pretty good. Still in hospital, the doc said he is not in a hurry for her to go home if she is happy to stay for a couple more days and she is happy with that. She really isnt having any nursing now just rest and being looked after. It has taken quite a bit out of her. I guess Darrowil has told you how bad our weather was... 5 days in a row of between 42c and 46c. That is the longest spell of that high ever recorded. Dreadful. It has only been about 23c yesterday and today. My poor plants have suffered. :-( I will try to catch up a bit and get the idea of how all of you have been.
By the way DD has had 5 straight nights of sleeping and not vomiting... YAY.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> We had some of those juice oranges while we were in Florida (when my Mom lived down there)....there were special spouts that you could punch into the orange after it was rolled...I remember the kids thinking that was so awesome...they sure were good. I love anything citrus, so I'm on the look out for Seville oranges and for blood oranges!!
> 
> I did see some bitter orange marmalade at World Market and DH found his wasabi chips there so guess we'll be headed back there. DH and DS had the wasabi chips while in Germany so I want to get a couple of bags to take up to DS as a surprise.


I have several of the little spouts for the oranges. We use them in grapefruits and lemons as well.

Bitter oranges work very nicely made into a marmalade. Blood oranges our local walmart has them right now. They come in and are gone the same day, tangerines are the same. Very popular in my area.


----------



## sugarsugar

Also.... apparantely we had had 200 people treated in my city for heat related illnesses from Thurs am to Friday night.. :shock: and I heard on the news that 90 people in Victoria over those 6 days had left children in cars. :shock: :shock: Makes me sick.

39 bushfires in Victoria and I think I heard that there are some in NSW also. :-(


----------



## busyworkerbee

:-D Happy today, I finally, after 5 months, got back out to do some geocaching. It was lovely to be out exploring. I find spots I would never find any other way.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is -6C/ 21F and snowing at 05:12. The house is very quiet the only noise is the ticking of the clocks and the clicking of the keys as I type. 

Today's coffee chosen by DJ before she went to bed last night. She wants to make the hot chocolate cookie cups. 

Soothing healing thoughts for those in need, comfy cozy hugs for all.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> *Knitters, as long as your yarn is worsted weight acrylic and your squares measure 8'' X 8'', it's all good.*
> 
> Ohio Joy


   My own fault for not reading it properly.....but just when I'd got the size right! Oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to let you all know, my niece, Leslie, has made it through, now 2 surguries, they did a vein reroute, or what ever its called, her foot has good pulse, although fri. was a miserable day for her, she was having charlie horses in leg and cried so hard all day, mom sat on one side and i on the other, praying and crying for her. they planned to take her back in to see what was causing the pain, well they did and she had a blood clot in there, so they cleaned it all out and she rested well last night, i stayed all night with her, and she slept good, i knew she prob. would as worn out as she was, i came home and fixed her up a fruit dish and got us a crock pot of something warm going and went to bed. and slept 3 hrs, i am fixing to turn in now, Thank you all for the prayers going up for her.
> they are giving her potassium and she will be on cumidon for the rest of her life in some dosage or other. ok, i will catch up later.


So glad to hear that she hasn't lost her foot after all, Donna, but what a time you've all had. Take care and try to catch up on your rest now. {{hugs}}


----------



## KateB

DaylilyDawn said:


> Tonight my husband I celebrated 39 years together. We went to BD's Mongolian Grill because I had a coupon for it, by printing out the email I got from them , our meal was 12,99 a piece. So we got a meal for under 30 dollars . Anytime we can do that he is happy.
> 
> Congratulations!


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here or a bit after. I had just written up a post and it disappeared. Weird.
> 
> Gage was off to bed tonight at 7:30, he was crying and saying he had a bad headache. I tucked him in and he asked for some extra blankets and to turn the heater on. He had no fever. I just checked him a bit ago and despite the blankets and heater he is cool to the touch. But sleeping peacefully.
> 
> So I decided to get to work and make a hat to go with the purple baby sweater I finished. Here is what I have got done tonight. The 2nd photo is a close up of pattern.
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up and then to bed probably, as I have to work in the morning.


Looking good Mel!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Would that be OK for a square then? Or should it be Aran weight as I found in one conversion chart?


I thinbk DK would be ok, Aran might be a bit too thick. xx


----------



## darowil

patocenizo said:


> Good afternoon Sam...please send us your snow and rain, we here in So. Cal could use it. It has been in the 80's lately and I am sure you have all seen the news on the fires. It is so dry, bone dry around here and our poor plants think it is time to bloom. Love your mini frittatas recipe. We have been eating salads, salads and more salads good for the waistline but I'd rather have some chili or cheese fondue. The weatherman says it might cool down by this coming Thursday all the way down to 68 degrees. Have a wonderful weekend and thanks for hosting the Tea Party again and again. :-D :-D


If you are getting 80s in winter what do you get in summer?

Back from my days away. Very successsful conference but tired. Got home and sat down in front of the TV to watch cricket and for a couple of hours I just watched without knitting-and dozed a bit as well. We won again- meaning we have now won the One Day Series against England as well with two more matches to go. Including one here in Adelaide on Sunday (a week away) which Maryanne and I are going to.
And now I think I might head off to bed as it is 9.30.


----------



## RookieRetiree

GrannyGoode -- I agree--no such thing as miles. It's hard to comprehend the sheer geographic distance that we span. Shirley (Designer 123) is plotting out where the TP'ers are -- quite interesting.

When I saw where you live, I was filled with such great memories. Our DS did his undergrad work at University of MO and we spent a great deal of time there (7 hour drive for us) during those 4 years. A couple of his buddies from the H.S. also decided to go there - one of them was in the new Evans house on campus under that scholarship program. He has a great bunch of friends from there. He graduated from the School of Journalism with an emphasis on advertising & communications. After being back here in Chicago for 5 years, he decided to go back there to get his MBA, so we had a couple more years of wonderful memories there. Love your city!!! Unfortunately, don't have reason to get over that way anymore.



GrannyGoode said:


> Just past midnight, 19 Jan 2014 here in Missouri, and just getting back to KP. My goodness, can't wait to read the 27 pages of loving neighbourly notes and caring dialogue taking place here!! Causes me to wonder greatly, you know . . . sometimes miles mean nothing.
> 
> I know that to be true, because I've seen it on KP time and time again. We come together, we share, we care, then we drift elsewhere to tend to other persons and errands, etc., knowing full well that real live friends are only a few mouse clicks away . . .
> 
> AIN'T NO SUCH THING AS MILES WHEN YOU GOT KP. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

That sounds like a workshop I'd like to attend...I love Mongolian Grill places....did you make up your own combination of vegetables and sauces for the chef to cook?



DaylilyDawn said:


> Tonight my husband I celebrated 39 years together. We went to BD's Mongolian Grill because I had a coupon for it, by printing out the email I got from them , our meal was 12,99 a piece. So we got a meal for under 30 dollars . Anytime we can do that he is happy.
> I finished up the gloves I was making using Knit Picks Stroll Fingering weight yarn in the color Black. I will be using them with my uniform so it had to be black in color. My tutorial will have instructions for worsted weight and fingering weight yarns to make gloves with using the Magic Loop. I am looking forward to teaching it to the ones who are interested.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is such good news that both Mom and daughter are doing better....I think it's a good idea for Mom to stay put as long as she's happy there and they're willing to have her there (and the costs are covered). Going back into that extreme heat without air conditioning would be dangerous.

Yea for your daughter and SLEEP!! What was the magic potion that stopped the vomiting? I hope she realizes how lucky she is to have you there and this has begun a new bond and mending of an important relationship.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone 9pm Sund and I am just joining on the new TP. I havent read anything yet for days. I do know that you have sent good wishes for my mum and thank you so much. She is doing pretty good. Still in hospital, the doc said he is not in a hurry for her to go home if she is happy to stay for a couple more days and she is happy with that. She really isnt having any nursing now just rest and being looked after. It has taken quite a bit out of her. I guess Darrowil has told you how bad our weather was... 5 days in a row of between 42c and 46c. That is the longest spell of that high ever recorded. Dreadful. It has only been about 23c yesterday and today. My poor plants have suffered. :-( I will try to catch up a bit and get the idea of how all of you have been.
> By the way DD has had 5 straight nights of sleeping and not vomiting... YAY.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from SUNNY!!!!! Surrey. The birds are singing their little heads off and the forecast says no rain until Thursday. :thumbup: 

A bain marie is a baking tin 1/3 filled with water into which you stand your dish to be baked. Can't remember why you do it, but you do, cos my Nanna told me to.

Melody love the pattern you are doing for the little hat, of course the colours are perfect.

Sugar, so glad your Mum is happy and your DD had some good nights.

SHirley, never seen cloud formation like that - the only Chinooks I know are the big twin rotar helicopter that fly overhead to the RAF base.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.

Sunday photos....


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> I rarely have more than one thing on the go at once. I'm afraid I won't finish if I do that.


Ditto. Just finished the Dr Who scarf so I'm about to start on some warm socks for me. Haven't made socks in years so this should be fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I guess I'll have to get to the store early tomorrow a.m. -- I know of several specialty stores that may carry the blood oranges and I'll get some tangerines as well....I'm not holding out much hope for being able to find the Sevilles---but that's okay since I can buy the marmalade at World Market...I want that more as a cooking sauce - I'll make a 3-citrus marmalade for eating on toast, etc. My favorite is a toasted bagel with cream cheese and marmalade on top!! But first, I'll make my favorite salad with the oranges.

I'll bet Chris will really like it (when she's feeling better). I section the blood oranges and regular oranges and mix them together with just a little honey and set aside while I do the next step. I thinly slice using my mandolin red onion and anything crunchy (jicama, celery root, fennel bulb, beets) and then mix that all together with the orange section and a white wine vinaigrette and layer that on top of a bed of greens (I use baby spinach, arugula and baby kale. I sometimes add candied almonds or pecans or plain pistachios and some feta cheese. I could eat that for several days straight and not get tired of it.



NanaCaren said:


> I have several of the little spouts for the oranges. We use them in grapefruits and lemons as well.
> 
> Bitter oranges work very nicely made into a marmalade. Blood oranges our local walmart has them right now. They come in and are gone the same day, tangerines are the same. Very popular in my area.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I don't think I've ever seen a toast stand like that except in the British sitcoms (Keeping Up Appearances and As Time Goes By) --- I think they're so neat.

I don't blame DJ for wanting to make the hot chocolate cookie cups...I know a little boy who would like that too!

Hope it's a good day for everyone in your house.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -6C/ 21F and snowing at 05:12. The house is very quiet the only noise is the ticking of the clocks and the clicking of the keys as I type.
> 
> Today's coffee chosen by DJ before she went to bed last night. She wants to make the hot chocolate cookie cups.
> 
> Soothing healing thoughts for those in need, comfy cozy hugs for all.


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone 9pm Sund and I am just joining on the new TP. I havent read anything yet for days. I do know that you have sent good wishes for my mum and thank you so much. She is doing pretty good. Still in hospital, the doc said he is not in a hurry for her to go home if she is happy to stay for a couple more days and she is happy with that. She really isnt having any nursing now just rest and being looked after. It has taken quite a bit out of her. I guess Darrowil has told you how bad our weather was... 5 days in a row of between 42c and 46c. That is the longest spell of that high ever recorded. Dreadful. It has only been about 23c yesterday and today. My poor plants have suffered. :-( I will try to catch up a bit and get the idea of how all of you have been.
> By the way DD has had 5 straight nights of sleeping and not vomiting... YAY.


So pleased to hear DD is managing to sleep all night at last. I cant imagine being pregnant in your temperatures, let alone having to cope with other problems! So glad your Mum is getting better but it's good they're not in any hurry to discharge her from hospital. Enjoy your moments of peace at last and get some rest yourself. x


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a toast stand like that except in the British sitcoms (Keeping Up Appearances and As Time Goes By) --- I think they're so neat.
> 
> I used my silver toast rack every day, it's Victorian, but no way am I a Mrs Bucket!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Ditto. Just finished the Dr Who scarf so I'm about to start on some warm socks for me. Haven't made socks in years so this should be fun!


Good morning Angela, lovely day isn't it? How's the flooding around you? xx


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -6C/ 21F and snowing at 05:12. The house is very quiet the only noise is the ticking of the clocks and the clicking of the keys as I type.
> 
> Today's coffee chosen by DJ before she went to bed last night. She wants to make the hot chocolate cookie cups.
> 
> Soothing healing thoughts for those in need, comfy cozy hugs for all.


Good morning Caren. It does sound so peaceful in your house. Love the cookie cups - hope DJ gets to make some. Send a couple over here when she does!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> I thinbk DK would be ok, Aran might be a bit too thick. xx


Thanks x


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -6C/ 21F and snowing at 05:12. The house is very quiet the only noise is the ticking of the clocks and the clicking of the keys as I type.
> 
> Today's coffee chosen by DJ before she went to bed last night. She wants to make the hot chocolate cookie cups.
> 
> Soothing healing thoughts for those in need, comfy cozy hugs for all.


Yummy, what a lovely breakfast, have coffee and ready to start my day. Will be going to church with my DGD, today.  so nice to have her with me. It's such a blessing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> DaylilyDawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight my husband I celebrated 39 years together. We went to BD's Mongolian Grill because I had a coupon for it, by printing out the email I got from them , our meal was 12,99 a piece. So we got a meal for under 30 dollars . Anytime we can do that he is happy.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add to that,
Click to expand...


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from SUNNY!!!!! Surrey. The birds are singing their little heads off and the forecast says no rain until Thursday. :thumbup:
> 
> Sunday photos....


So that's what scumbling produces! You have such a great creative talent, I admire you. It's beautiful but I don't think I'll be scumbling for a while!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Angela, lovely day isn't it? How's the flooding around you? xx


Beautiful morning here too. I haven't actually been too near any of the flooded areas but I gather it is gradually going down and some roads have re-opened. Problem is the ground is so saturated it wont take alot of rain to tip it over the top again. The river is very high with all the water pouring down from higher upstream.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from SUNNY!!!!! Surrey. The birds are singing their little heads off and the forecast says no rain until Thursday. :thumbup:
> 
> A bain marie is a baking tin 1/3 filled with water into which you stand your dish to be baked. Can't remember why you do it, but you do, cos my Nanna told me to.
> 
> Melody love the pattern you are doing for the little hat, of course the colours are perfect.
> 
> Sugar, so glad your Mum is happy and your DD had some good nights.
> 
> SHirley, never seen cloud formation like that - the only Chinooks I know are the big twin rotar helicopter that fly overhead to the RAF base.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Sunday photos....


WOW, all the photos are lovely, and nice to look at. Have breakfast with Caren, and now siting and looking out at the garden, with coffee, what a way to start a day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

Those of you who know me trough KTP know that I don't keep a 'stash' but yesterday I weakened a bit and bought two knitting yarns for which I've projects planned, which just about makes that act of purchase acceptable! I've seen a pretty short-sleeved cardigan in the Debbie Bliss rustic knits leaflet and it should suit me even though it is really chunky with cables and I'm no slender sapling. The yarn on the cardigan modelled is shown in a chunky tweed-effect yarn and is in complete contrast to the variegated grey and green with twinkle that I bought in one of our cut-price stores (B&M Homestores for the Brit Isles KTP-ers). In spite of that contrast I think it will look rather well. I also bought sufficient of a clover-pink Aran-weight yarn to make a casual jacket in Aran knitting. Our Aran will love it! So I'd better get on with the knitting!


----------



## ptofValerie

agnescr said:


> good evening Sam recipes look good.....am still trying to catch up on last weeks KTP
> 
> Sam that instant breakfast powder,called Readybreck over here is like wall paper paste ugh !!!!
> good thought heading Gary's way


Oh you are right Agnes. Readybrek is not my idea of a good start to the day.


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> Those of you who know me trough KTP know that I don't keep a 'stash' but yesterday I weakened
> 
> Hello Valerie, that's not a stash, that's just a few balls of wool :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you all for the prayers going up for her.
they are giving her potassium and she will be on cumidon for the rest of her life in some dosage or other. ok, i will catch up later.

Donna, so very relieved they did not have to remove Leslie's foot and all is going well now. So sorry to hear she threw a blood clot. I have thrown seven, one in each lung and the rest in the legs, and I am here to tell you they are very painful. Coumadin is a nasty drug to have to take. I have taken it since the eighties and they just changed me to a new blood thinner. Conintue to pray for her and the family. I know this has been an ordeal.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You mean Mrs. Bouquet!!! I love the idea of the toast rack, but I don't think it would fit into our grab and go --- I guess that's the point of the rack...a reminder to sit and enjoy breakfast with other people.



PurpleFi said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a toast stand like that except in the British sitcoms (Keeping Up Appearances and As Time Goes By) --- I think they're so neat.
> 
> I used my silver toast rack every day, it's Victorian, but no way am I a Mrs Bucket!
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Chinook Arch in Calgary, Jan. l8/14- 5:35 pm
> 
> It has been a very mild day here today with a very moderate Chinook Arch in the sky. The sun is setting and this is what I see out my knitting -computer room window. Very beautiful -- Haven't seen too many with the clouds this color.


That is so lovely and unusual...we don't have anything similar to that.
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Gage was off to bed tonight at 7:30, he was crying and saying he had a bad headache. I tucked him in and he asked for some extra blankets and to turn the heater on. He had no fever. I just checked him a bit ago and despite the blankets and heater he is cool to the touch. But sleeping peacefully

"Mellie", so sorry to hear Gage is not feeling good. Will send up prayers in church today for him and you. I love your knitting colors and designs. You are sure speedy with those needles.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate -- I like that approach - although, just the watches, there aren't many alarm clocks that still need winding. My DH was more direct---He'd get up and say - I don't know about you guys, but I'm tired and going to bed..be sure to turn out the lights when you leave and off he'd go!!


Some people have to be hit over the head with a 2x4 before they get the hint. That one should do it for the most rock-headed!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> You mean Mrs. Bouquet!!! I love the idea of the toast rack, but I don't think it would fit into our grab and go --- I guess that's the point of the rack...a reminder to sit and enjoy breakfast with other people.


No, I'm definitely a Mrs Bucket, but I still like my bone china cup and saucer and silver toast rack for breakfast.


----------



## Bulldog

I thought this was a great idea from Facebook. It is called Salad in a Jar. I'm going to try it since I am working. I hope it makes me eat more veggies.

Great idea, Pammie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I got this from my Kincardine Ontario cousin wintering in Arizona. I thought it might give our non-Canadian brothers and sisters a look into our Canadian winters and how we laugh about it.
> Trisha


Thank for sending that. Don't think I'll be emigrating anytime soon! LOL!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Sunday photos....


Your scumble is scrumptious.


----------



## jknappva

she rested well last night, i stayed all night with her, and she slept good, i knew she prob. would as worn out as she was, i came home and fixed her up a fruit dish and got us a crock pot of something warm going and went to bed. and slept 3 hrs, i am fixing to turn in now, Thank you all for the prayers going up for her.
they are giving her potassium and she will be on cumidon for the rest of her life in some dosage or other. ok, i will catch up later.[/quote]

That's wonderful news. Bless those dr.s for working so hard to save her foot. And for finding the cause of the pain.
Rest yourself...you're too important and well loved to get sick from exhaustion!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Your scrumble is scrumptious.


Thanks Rookie. Oops, see I've spelt it wrong - it's supposed to be scumble :roll:


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here or a bit after. I had just written up a post and it disappeared. Weird.
> 
> Gage was off to bed tonight at 7:30, he was crying and saying he had a bad headache. I tucked him in and he asked for some extra blankets and to turn the heater on. He had no fever. I just checked him a bit ago and despite the blankets and heater he is cool to the touch. But sleeping peacefully.
> 
> So I decided to get to work and make a hat to go with the purple baby sweater I finished. Here is what I have got done tonight. The 2nd photo is a close up of pattern.
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up and then to bed probably, as I have to work in the morning.


Love the pattern of your hat! Hope Gage isn't getting sick. Are you feeling better?
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

You caught it before I did....I just went back to edit it and I saw your post. I have several little things that I've made - tendrils, flowers, leaves, etc. and put them in a bowl on my shelf all with the intent to someday sew them onto my black mesh knitting bag...so many things I want to do. Next is some needle felting -- I think a couple little stuffed birds would be cute on the bag.



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Rookie. Oops, see I've spelt it wrong - it's supposed to be scumble :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I really like that idea - I'll have to see how long they stay fresh.



Bulldog said:


> I thought this was a great idea from Facebook. It is called Salad in a Jar. I'm going to try it since I am working. I hope it makes me eat more veggies.
> 
> Great idea, Pammie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. It is hard to accept compliments -- and for years I was inclined to 'knock' what I was doing because of two things. I didn't think my work was good, and when I thought it was, I was embarrassed. Pat (dh -) told me to stop being that way. I learned not to expect myself to do something new perfectly or even close, and to accept compliments. Big lesson. Life was much better after I listened to him. When you start something you always put your work up beside someone who is more experienced because you are reaching . Everyone has to start - and you improve as you practice. Good luck and don't worry -- you do it for yourself, not anyone else and there were times that i knew my work was not technically nearly as good as others, but once in awhile I was really happy and learned finally not to worry about other opinions.
> I would love to come and paint in the desert with you sometime - what fun we would have! Shirley
> I


That's so true, Shirley and I'm still trying to learn that life lesson! I remember many years ago when I was a teachers' aide. When students in our elementary school class were given a form to list the classes they wanted to take the next year. One little boy said he couldn't take French...the teacher asked him why. He said because he couldn't speak FRENCH!!! A lot of us are still stuck thinking we should know how to do something without that learning process....I know I'm guilty!
junek


----------



## jknappva

GrannyGoode said:


> Just past midnight, 19 Jan 2014 here in Missouri, and just getting back to KP. My goodness, can't wait to read the 27 pages of loving neighbourly notes and caring dialogue taking place here!! Causes me to wonder greatly, you know . . . sometimes miles mean nothing.
> 
> I know that to be true, because I've seen it on KP time and time again. We come together, we share, we care, then we drift elsewhere to tend to other persons and errands, etc., knowing full well that real live friends are only a few mouse clicks away . . .
> 
> AIN'T NO SUCH THING AS MILES WHEN YOU GOT KP. :-D


Welcome GrannyGoode....hope you decide to join us often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angelyaya5 said:


> Thank you Junek for your warm welcome. Love meeting new people, even though it may not be face to face. Looking forward to more posts from Sam.
> Would love to have a knitting tea party, doesn't it sound like fun?
> Am presently trying to interest local ladies in getting together for a knitting group. Will keep you posted on any progress I make.
> Jodi


We're glad you found us. Good luck with your local knitting group!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

DaylilyDawn said:


> Tonight my husband I celebrated 39 years together. We went to BD's Mongolian Grill because I had a coupon for it, by printing out the email I got from them , our meal was 12,99 a piece. So we got a meal for under 30 dollars . Anytime we can do that he is happy.
> 
> congratulations on your anniversary.
> Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> You caught it before I did....I just went back to edit it and I saw your post. I have several little things that I've made - tendrils, flowers, leaves, etc. and put them in a bowl on my shelf all with the intent to someday sew them onto my black mesh knitting bag...so many things I want to do. Next is some needle felting -- I think a couple little stuffed birds would be cute on the bag.


A couple of my friends are into needle felting and they've done birds and some brooches. They look very pretty.

I used my scumbling to cover a bag organizer and it's just right for all my bits and bobs when I go to courses. :thumbup: xx


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone 9pm Sund and I am just joining on the new TP. I havent read anything yet for days. I do know that you have sent good wishes for my mum and thank you so much. She is doing pretty good. Still in hospital, the doc said he is not in a hurry for her to go home if she is happy to stay for a couple more days and she is happy with that. She really isnt having any nursing now just rest and being looked after. It has taken quite a bit out of her. I guess Darrowil has told you how bad our weather was... 5 days in a row of between 42c and 46c. That is the longest spell of that high ever recorded. Dreadful. It has only been about 23c yesterday and today. My poor plants have suffered. :-( I will try to catch up a bit and get the idea of how all of you have been.
> By the way DD has had 5 straight nights of sleeping and not vomiting... YAY.


Glad to hear your mom is better. I can't imagine not having air conditioning in a senior building or any building in your kind of summers!! We don't get temps that high and unless it's a much older private home, all buildings are air conditioned here.
Praying your daughter has turned the corner in her pregnancy so the vomiting is over.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -6C/ 21F and snowing at 05:12. The house is very quiet the only noise is the ticking of the clocks and the clicking of the keys as I type.
> 
> Today's coffee chosen by DJ before she went to bed last night. She wants to make the hot chocolate cookie cups.
> 
> Soothing healing thoughts for those in need, comfy cozy hugs for all.


Don't you love the quiet of early mornings before the busy hustle-bustle starts...even quieter on a snowy morning. Please tell Dj she chooses well.
Love the morning coffee and the hot chocolate cookie cups!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from SUNNY!!!!! Surrey. The birds are singing their little heads off and the forecast says no rain until Thursday. :thumbup:
> 
> A bain marie is a baking tin 1/3 filled with water into which you stand your dish to be baked. Can't remember why you do it, but you do, cos my Nanna told me to.
> 
> Melody love the pattern you are doing for the little hat, of course the colours are perfect.
> 
> Sugar, so glad your Mum is happy and your DD had some good nights.
> 
> SHirley, never seen cloud formation like that - the only Chinooks I know are the big twin rotar helicopter that fly overhead to the RAF base.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Sunday photos....


Love your morning photos. and your scumbling is beautiful as all your handiwork is!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Beautiful morning here too. I haven't actually been too near any of the flooded areas but I gather it is gradually going down and some roads have re-opened. Problem is the ground is so saturated it wont take alot of rain to tip it over the top again. The river is very high with all the water pouring down from higher upstream.


So glad to hear you're high and dry and safe.
JK


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Those of you who know me trough KTP know that I don't keep a 'stash' but yesterday I weakened a bit and bought two knitting yarns for which I've projects planned, which just about makes that act of purchase acceptable! I've seen a pretty short-sleeved cardigan in the Debbie Bliss rustic knits leaflet and it should suit me even though it is really chunky with cables and I'm no slender sapling. The yarn on the cardigan modelled is shown in a chunky tweed-effect yarn and is in complete contrast to the variegated grey and green with twinkle that I bought in one of our cut-price stores (B&M Homestores for the Brit Isles KTP-ers). In spite of that contrast I think it will look rather well. I also bought sufficient of a clover-pink Aran-weight yarn to make a casual jacket in Aran knitting. Our Aran will love it! So I'd better get on with the knitting!


So glad to see you back posting. I missed you for the last day or so and wondered if you were still busy with your bees.
Sounds like you have some interesting knitting planned. Looking forward to seeing the completed items!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is he studying?


He is getting his RN degree, and will graduate in May/June


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> I always cook our oatmeal in milk--just another way to get a serving of calcium and vitamins/minerals in some of the folks around my table.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I do that too, also with Cream of Wheat.


----------



## Pup lover

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here or a bit after. I had just written up a post and it disappeared. Weird.
> 
> Gage was off to bed tonight at 7:30, he was crying and saying he had a bad headache. I tucked him in and he asked for some extra blankets and to turn the heater on. He had no fever. I just checked him a bit ago and despite the blankets and heater he is cool to the touch. But sleeping peacefully.
> 
> So I decided to get to work and make a hat to go with the purple baby sweater I finished. Here is what I have got done tonight. The 2nd photo is a close up of pattern.
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up and then to bed probably, as I have to work in the morning.


Very nice!

Edit- sounds like you and Gage have some sort of bug, healing energies to you both


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! My fur babies woke me up way too early. I've had one cup of coffee and going for another soon. Happy birthday and anniversary to those with celebrations, healing energy for those that are ill, and hugs for everybody!


----------



## Pup lover

GrannyGoode said:


> Just past midnight, 19 Jan 2014 here in Missouri, and just getting back to KP. My goodness, can't wait to read the 27 pages of loving neighbourly notes and caring dialogue taking place here!! Causes me to wonder greatly, you know . . . sometimes miles mean nothing.
> 
> I know that to be true, because I've seen it on KP time and time again. We come together, we share, we care, then we drift elsewhere to tend to other persons and errands, etc., knowing full well that real live friends are only a few mouse clicks away . . .
> 
> AIN'T NO SUCH THING AS MILES WHEN YOU GOT KP. :-D


Welcome GrannyGoode! How right you are, glad you have joined us. Feel free to share what you are working on, recipes and pictures we love them all. Your avatar is darling!


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who know me trough KTP know that I don't keep a 'stash' but yesterday I weakened
> 
> Hello Valerie, that's not a stash, that's just a few balls of wool :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! Thanks Purple. Reassurance! So one needs more to comprise a stash??!! I 've been thinking about you and hope that this recent round of flooding hasn't affected your area of Surrey. I heard on the 6pm news on Classic FM, on my way to the cottage on Friday evening that there were renewed flood alerts. I'd hoped to contact you before this but yesterday was a very busy day, hence my asking now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -6C/ 21F and snowing at 05:12. The house is very quiet the only noise is the ticking of the clocks and the clicking of the keys as I type.
> 
> Today's coffee chosen by DJ before she went to bed last night. She wants to make the hot chocolate cookie cups.
> 
> Soothing healing thoughts for those in need, comfy cozy hugs for all.


How cute! Thanks DJ and Caren for s wonderful breakfast. Are they still with you or did they get their own place?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone 9pm Sund and I am just joining on the new TP. I havent read anything yet for days. I do know that you have sent good wishes for my mum and thank you so much. She is doing pretty good. Still in hospital, the doc said he is not in a hurry for her to go home if she is happy to stay for a couple more days and she is happy with that. She really isnt having any nursing now just rest and being looked after. It has taken quite a bit out of her. I guess Darrowil has told you how bad our weather was... 5 days in a row of between 42c and 46c. That is the longest spell of that high ever recorded. Dreadful. It has only been about 23c yesterday and today. My poor plants have suffered. :-( I will try to catch up a bit and get the idea of how all of you have been.
> By the way DD has had 5 straight nights of sleeping and not vomiting... YAY.


That is great news all round! So glad things are cooler for you too.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> My own fault for not reading it properly.....but just when I'd got the size right! Oh well, back to the drawing board.


Oh dear Kate, so you were working with a non acrylic? Better luck this time round.


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> Ah! Thanks Purple. Reassurance! So one needs more to comprise a stash??!! I 've been thinking about you and hope that this recent round of flooding hasn't affected your area of Surrey. I heard on the 6pm news on Classic FM, on my way to the cottage on Friday evening that there were renewed flood alerts. I'd hoped to contact you before this but yesterday was a very busy day, hence my asking now.


We are fine here, Camberley is on very sandy heathland soil, so there is no flooding around my immediate area, although all the local rivers have burst their banks and the ground is very sodden. You certainly need a lot more wool to comprise a stash. I still don't think I have enough and I have a whole wardrobe full!


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a workshop I'd like to attend...I love Mongolian Grill places....did you make up your own combination of vegetables and sauces for the chef to cook?


It will be a great workshop. I will be opening an information thread a few days before it opens (Jan. 31) watch the workshop happenings. This is going to be an excellent class. Bob Glory is going to teach our first class in February - She is teaching her wonderful intarsia socks (you have seen pictures of them here. So the next two classes should be great.

Congratulations Dawn -- the years go by quickly don't they?


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from SUNNY!!!!! Surrey. The birds are singing their little heads off and the forecast says no rain until Thursday. :thumbup:
> 
> A bain marie is a baking tin 1/3 filled with water into which you stand your dish to be baked. Can't remember why you do it, but you do, cos my Nanna told me to.
> 
> Melody love the pattern you are doing for the little hat, of course the colours are perfect.
> 
> Sugar, so glad your Mum is happy and your DD had some good nights.
> 
> SHirley, never seen cloud formation like that - the only Chinooks I know are the big twin rotar helicopter that fly overhead to the RAF base.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Sunday photos....


A bain marie helps lower the temperature a little- and keeps things like custards from curdling.

I like the result of the scumbling! Very pretty!


----------



## Designer1234

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Dawn - I hope you have many many more happy years together. Shirley (designer1234) and all the Tea Party friends.


----------



## Pup lover

SouthernGal so glad niece did not have to lose her foot! Prayers still coming for all of you.

DaylilyDawn congrats on the anniversary! 

Darowil glad you had a good trip, happy to see you back here!

Sugar yay that DD is sleeping without being ill. So glad mom is well and happy to stay for a couple more days, better she stay where they can keep an eye on her. Hopefully you all are done with the horrendous heat!

Purple beautiful pictures of nature! I love your scumble! You have been quite busy from the looks of it and I'm sure it will get a lot of use!

Valerie will be waiting to see pictures of the cable sweater with the yarn. I love cables.

Good morning/day to all! Shirley beautiful picture! Off to find something for breakfast, all is quiet here except with the purring of cats and slight snoring of the big dog lol


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a toast stand like that except in the British sitcoms (Keeping Up Appearances and As Time Goes By) --- I think they're so neat.
> 
> I don't blame DJ for wanting to make the hot chocolate cookie cups...I know a little boy who would like that too!
> 
> Hope it's a good day for everyone in your house.


Rookie - my Mother had a toast stand like that -- it is quite handy. I ended up using it for a file holder for quilt patterns - don't know where it ended up. We always had our toast at the table in the toast holder. brought back lots of memories.


----------



## pacer

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone 9pm Sund and I am just joining on the new TP. I havent read anything yet for days. I do know that you have sent good wishes for my mum and thank you so much. She is doing pretty good. Still in hospital, the doc said he is not in a hurry for her to go home if she is happy to stay for a couple more days and she is happy with that. She really isnt having any nursing now just rest and being looked after. It has taken quite a bit out of her. I guess Darrowil has told you how bad our weather was... 5 days in a row of between 42c and 46c. That is the longest spell of that high ever recorded. Dreadful. It has only been about 23c yesterday and today. My poor plants have suffered. :-( I will try to catch up a bit and get the idea of how all of you have been.
> By the way DD has had 5 straight nights of sleeping and not vomiting... YAY.


Hurray!


----------



## nittergma

Hi Tami, I still have some catching up to do but wanted to welcome you to the tea party! There are a few Ohioans around here. I'm 50 miles west of Cleve. Hope you enjoy your stay here.


tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I rarely check in to the Tea Party, because I forget about it, and sometimes on Friday don't even get a chance to check out the daily email.
> 
> It's snowing to beat the band about 30 miles west of Cleveland. It started about 2:30 this afternoon, with sunshine before that. The snow we got last night was maybe 2". It was so light that I could push it with the shovel to clear the driveway for DH before he came home from work. I DO NOT SHOVEL! So that tells you how light the snow was. All my hard work was for nothing, unless you count the fact that the ice made from the tire tracks had a chance to melt.
> 
> Some of your recipes sound good. I will check them out a little closer. I grabbed breakfast out, and we will be going out for a perch dinner soon. I did simmer a chicken carcass with celery and carrots this afternoon, for broth. I will probably make chicken noodle soup tomorrow.
> 
> I finished a Twisted Old Shale baby blanket this afternoon, for my soon to be born grand daughter. I did it in Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn in Hot Rose. I will post a picture as soon as I get the camera card up loaded. Probably in the picture section of the forum.
> 
> Stay safe and warm (or cool, depending on where you are!).
> 
> Tami


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who know me trough KTP know that I don't keep a 'stash' but yesterday I weakened
> 
> Hello Valerie, that's not a stash, that's just a few balls of wool :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a Stash!!
> 
> I am trying really hard to avoid any yarn stores - I am going to use the yarn I have up first. I don't know what happened to me - I rarely have ever built up such a stash. I convinced myself I needed a color each time I went shopping -- Finally bought some tubs and couldn't believe what I had on hand. I am doing all stashbuster projects for charity this year. At least it is organized now and I know what I have. Too many individual balls of color - so stashbuster bags, hats etc. on my to do list. My first front to my coat sweater is finished and the 2nd one should be finished today - will pick up the back yoke next and finish the back then work on the fronts which are more involved. Found the perfect color for the yokes in my stash --
> 
> ===
> It is another mild day here. The warm Chinook winds certainly make a difference. The snow has slowly melted over the past week and we should have a good thaw today.
> 
> I have not been on line nearly as much as in the past. It does make a difference to go lightly with the typing. I do more reading, less typing and my shoulder appreciates it.
> 
> Sugar - so glad your daughter is feeling better and the nausea seems to be leaving her. I can't remember when you said the baby is due? I am glad your Mother is getting a break from the heat -Try to get some rest as it has been a really stressful time for you.
> 
> Life is quite quiet for us and I am quite content to work away on my sweater and the socks I use to work on at the club house during 'coffee with the girls'. It is 7:26 am on Sunday morning - my days of sleeping in seem to have passed but usually I have a 'lie down' and read (or sleep) in the afternoon as I find lying flat for a bit seems to give the shoulder a rest. Doing very well learning to live with it.
> 
> Gwen - I am thinking of you and your husband - I hope you get some word pretty soon and that he can get his shoulder fixed. I never realized how difficult it is and working must be so hard for him with his shoulder injury.
> 
> Angora- I watch for your posts, always so kind.
> 
> Caren - it sounds as if you are getting back to normal. Please don't overdo as you have a lot going on in your life and your family needs you. They sound like such a wonderful group - you have done such a good job.
> 
> I read all the posts but am not answering as many as usual, but know my Prayers and thoughts are with each and every one of you.
> 
> So nice to have Bonnie joining in with us recently. I like the idea of someone from my part of the world on the tea party too. Such a beautiful knitter .We have so many talented people in this group. Sam - you are sounding better and better. I hope you will take care of yourself -
> 
> take care everyone -- I will drop by and post again later.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, he was a great guy, loved by many, and helped many. Problem was he never loved himself.
I heard myself being self-deprecating in watercolor class. I was embarrassed as the other students are artists and feeling slow learner and awkward. I'm new at this and have to learn to enjoy learning and not compare. Doesn't even matter why just have to learn to recognize being self-deprecating and STOP. It will honor what Fritz taught me, you need to love yourself.
I think many in our generation were taught "not to be so high and mighty". Don't know what they were trying to teach but sometimes message relates to not liking yourself.
Sorry, off my soap box.

I know exactly how you feel, Joy.
My Jim is having horrible hypoglycemic attacks and refuses to get in with the Dr before his scheculed appointment. He does not eat right, sleep right, has poor vision and hearing, and has tremendous pain in his feet from neuropathy. He just won't take care of himself and sometimes I feel like he is playing Russian Roulette with death.
I have not mastered loving myself. I grew up in a very dysfunctional home and to be quite honest never truly felt loved. I remember a little girl who used to sit on the side of the ditch in her back yard and cry to the man in the sky "Why did you make me if there is no love here for me." I didn't even know that man back then, but I know he heard and cried with me. 
I have carried low self esteem all my life. Just last night at our SS Class dinner at El Sombrero (it was wonderful and lots of laughter) I could hear or feel a small voice saying "you shouldn't be here. You aren't as good as these people". I battle it every day. Sometimes, I don't even feel I should be on this site, as I am not good with words like Jynx, Daralene, and so many others, but there is love here and I keep coming back every chance I get. I pray I can mean to you all what you mean to me.


----------



## Bulldog

I know that to be true, because I've seen it on KP time and time again. We come together, we share, we care, then we drift elsewhere to tend to other persons and errands, etc., knowing full well that real live friends are only a few mouse clicks away . . . 

AIN'T NO SUCH THING AS MILES WHEN YOU GOT KP. 

So good to see you. Haven't seen you before. Welcome to the family!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> It will be a great workshop. I will be opening an information thread a few days before it opens (Jan. 31) watch the workshop happenings. This is going to be an excellent class. Bob Glory is going to teach our first class in February - She is teaching her wonderful intarsia socks (you have seen pictures of them here. So the next two classes should be great.
> 
> Congratulations Dawn -- the years go by quickly don't they?


The class sounds wonderful...Now that you mention BobGlory, I meant to ask before...we haven't had a note from her in quite a while, have we?
Hope everything is all right with her.
junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Dawn - I hope you have many many more happy years together. Shirley (designer1234) and all the Tea Party friends.


The wall hanging is beautiful...perhaps you were depicting one of our few Virginia snows. We don't get enough for any animals change color---just grow more fur!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Sam, he was a great guy, loved by many, and helped many. Problem was he never loved himself.
> I heard myself being self-deprecating in watercolor class. I was embarrassed as the other students are artists and feeling slow learner and awkward. I'm new at this and have to learn to enjoy learning and not compare. Doesn't even matter why just have to learn to recognize being self-deprecating and STOP. It will honor what Fritz taught me, you need to love yourself.
> I think many in our generation were taught "not to be so high and mighty". Don't know what they were trying to teach but sometimes message relates to not liking yourself.
> Sorry, off my soap box.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, Joy.
> My Jim is having horrible hypoglycemic attacks and refuses to get in with the Dr before his scheculed appointment. He does not eat right, sleep right, has poor vision and hearing, and has tremendous pain in his feet from neuropathy. He just won't take care of himself and sometimes I feel like he is playing Russian Roulette with death.
> I have not mastered loving myself. I grew up in a very dysfunctional home and to be quite honest never truly felt loved. I remember a little girl who used to sit on the side of the ditch in her back yard and cry to the man in the sky "Why did you make me if there is no love here for me." I didn't even know that man back then, but I know he heard and cried with me.
> I have carried low self esteem all my life. Just last night at our SS Class dinner at El Sombrero (it was wonderful and lots of laughter) I could hear or feel a small voice saying "you shouldn't be here. You aren't as good as these people". I battle it every day. Sometimes, I don't even feel I should be on this site, as I am not good with words like Jynx, Daralene, and so many others, but there is love here and I keep coming back every chance I get. I pray I can mean to you all what you mean to me.


My dear Betty...you may have felt unloved growing up but that's certainly not the case now.....You are dearly loved and your compassion and love shows through in every post. You are one of the most caring people at our Tea Party that's filled with lovely caring friends. I value your friendship and look forward to your notes.
Praying that Jim will take better care of himself so you won't be left alone to carry on without him.
Hugs, sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

Bulldog said:


> I know exactly how you feel, Joy.
> 
> I have not mastered loving myself. I grew up in a very dysfunctional home and to be quite honest never truly felt loved. I remember a little girl who used to sit on the side of the ditch in her back yard and cry to the man in the sky "Why did you make me if there is no love here for me." I didn't even know that man back then, but I know he heard and cried with me.
> I have carried low self esteem all my life. Just last night at our SS Class dinner at El Sombrero (it was wonderful and lots of laughter) I could hear or feel a small voice saying "you shouldn't be here. You aren't as good as these people". I battle it every day. Sometimes, I don't even feel I should be on this site, as I am not good with words like Jynx, Daralene, and so many others, but there is love here and I keep coming back every chance I get. I pray I can mean to you all what you mean to me.


-----------------
DearBetty- self esteem is so fragile! I think every one of us at one time or another has suffered from lack of it.

I came from the same type of family - and although I put on a good show, I still fight the feelings that I am not good enough which was helped greatly when I realized that each and everyone of us feel that - even those who seem to most confident. I was so fortunate to meet my husband -but my sister didn't and it affected her far too much over her life. 
She never believed in herself - and she married twice to people who tore her down rather than built her up. So sad.
I think that is what is the hardest about her having alzheimers- she never felt loved and reacted to it all her life.

Everyone has the right to be loved - you are certainly loved here - we see your kindness and your good wishes and your very sweet kind personality. I know that there are quite a few of us here who were raised in sad circumstances -- I know of a couple who have talked to me about it. Just
remember there are a lot of your sisters and brothers who deal with the same feelings you deal with. We might just hide them better.

I know that with me I was given Pat - don't know why, but he has brought me up rather than torn me down. I don't know how that happened as many times it doesn't - if we don't have self worth we don't think we are worth anything and sometimes, like my sister we choose those who agree with us. Dont ever think you don't have the right to be anywhere. You are a kind, loving mother and a good wife. We love you and we are covering your back as we do for each other on this thread.

I am so glad you feel you can talk to us.

It is interesting - you will never know how many times I have posted here and afterwards worried about whether I 'overstepped' or sounded as if I was boasting , and on and on. I have learned when I am doing that to myself.

Please know we love your posts, we look forward to spending time with you and DON'T ever feel you can't post what you are feeling here.

There isn't one person on this Tea Party who doesn't value you. Personally, I am here if you ever need to vent - pm's are a good way too -- but don't be afraid to talk to us.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> We don't get enough for any animals change color---just grow more fur!
> Junek


We have a big jack rabbit ( and I mean big) that lives on the area behind us - it is so interesting watching him change color -- his ears and one half of his body -lengthwise - go grey, they white then the other half. then it is the other way around in the spring. We are in the back condo of our building and we have a grassy area behind out patio - he lies there in the winter and looks like a snowball. then he suddenly jumps up and bounds away - Pat measured one winter and it was nearly five feet between the marks in the snow when he was in a hurry and really moving . I made the background of that wall hanging and decided it needed some life so put in the rabbit - finished the wall hanging, quilted it and then realized he couldn't have been an Alberta rabbit. nice to know he belonged in your area June.


----------



## Pup lover

My mom sent this link to me, interesting. Mother Nature so beautiful, and scary and dangerous. I'm amazed these people just stood there and didnt think about damage to their home or themselves.

Have you ever seen an ice tsunami? 
It happened on the south side of Lac des Mille, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada. 
It destroyed more than 20 houses in 15 minutes!

https://youtube.googleapis.com/v/Wbs8tN8xlxA


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone, Have been extremely busy since Monday. Near our town there is a livestock auction and we went there monday possibly to get some feeder calves (not to young) Anyway we came back with 3 very young calves and one Jersey cow! All of us have been feeding, watering etc and it takes most of the day! Two of the little ones got sick but are better now and thank God, the Jersey is not giving too much milk, just a gallon a day. I just made about a quarter pound of butter form yesterday's milking. When our goats kid we're going to be buried in milk!! We can make cheese, butter and puddings etc. my Grandaughters love it so we'll be ok I think. Our state has such strict regulations concerning the sale of milk that we can't sell any of it otherwise my daughter and I would have a few more cows, she would love that.
Sam, I've been praying for Gary, maybe when he wakes up on his 50th birthday, has a few cups of coffee he'll realize he feels the same as he did the day before! That's the way it was for me anyway. My Mom was a wonderful inspiration to me as well. To others facing surgeries, life changes I will be praying and thinking about you all. 
We seem to be getting a little snow every day and it is very cold! I'll keep reading when I can.


----------



## KateB

Purple - Your scumble looks great! (This machine keeps insisting it's a stumble!)


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> My mom sent this link to me, interesting. Mother Nature so beautiful, and scary and dangerous. I'm amazed these people just stood there and didnt think about damage to their home or themselves.
> 
> Have you ever seen an ice tsunami?
> It happened on the south side of Lac des Mille, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada.
> It destroyed more than 20 houses in 15 minutes!
> 
> https://youtube.googleapis.com/v/Wbs8tN8xlxA


That is soooo scary! Those people need their heads read. It makes me wonder why that woman would laugh about it and allow her family or children at least to go out and walk on it. It does make you wonder. I have never heard of one of these. 20 houses, I can see why. Scary - but scarier still is the fact that they couldn't see the danger.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear Kate, so you were working with a non acrylic? Better luck this time round.


No it was because I was using chunky yarn instead of DK....and it was such nice colours too!


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty...you may have felt unloved growing up but that's certainly not the case now.....You are dearly loved and your compassion and love shows through in every post. You are one of the most caring people at our Tea Party that's filled with lovely caring friends. I value your friendship and look forward to your notes.
> Praying that Jim will take better care of himself so you won't be left alone to carry on without him.
> Hugs, sister of my heart.
> Junek


Couldn't have said it any better! :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Betty, you are who you are. The talents of others are theirs, you have your own which are equal in value, just different. You have the right to be here, silence that voice by saying to yourself, I am as God made me. It is good enough for Him as long as I try my best. I love reading your posts.


----------



## sassafras123

Purple, love scumbling. Are you going to teach a class.
Shirley, thank you for sharing.
Busy bee, I want to try eye-catching again. Even bought a garmin but can't figure how it works. Will take it to Bass Pro Shop later this month th and see if they can help me.
Sugar, so glad DR had several good nights.
Betty dear, thank you for sharing. You express what many of us feel. I have made a promise to myself to heal. I am going to reflect on my day at night and find one thing I love about myself even if it's as simple as "I love my thick hair" or I remembered to look at someone with eyes of compassion. It's going to take a lot of repetition to erase earlier messages. But I'm determined. Love you.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> No it was because I was using chunky yarn instead of DK....and it was such nice colours too!


That is a pity! The chunky certainly would have worked up faster!
Have you found the right weight now?


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Purple, love scumbling. Are you going to teach a class.
> Shirley, thank you for sharing.
> Busy bee, I want to try eye-catching again. Even bought a garmin but can't figure how it works. Will take it to Bass Pro Shop later this month th and see if they can help me.
> Sugar, so glad DR had several good nights.
> Betty dear, thank you for sharing. You express what many of us feel. I have made a promise to myself to heal. I am going to reflect on my day at night and find one thing I love about myself even if it's as simple as "I love my thick hair" or I remembered to look at someone with eyes of compassion. It's going to take a lot of repetition to erase earlier messages. But I'm determined. Love you.


It seems to be something that happens to a lot of women. I was brought up knowing that my mother was so much prouder of her two sons. Girls just did not weigh up the same.

Edit: I wonder about the self esteem of women in cultures like the Chinese, which notoriously favour males.


----------



## Designer1234

For any of you who might want to revisit or check out new pictures I just added some of the Lake Louise pictures to the thread I opened when I first joined KP.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html*

Denise - you might find it interesting as you are coming my way this summer.

there is also a thread about chinook arches which is quite interesting as information about them is there.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231273-1.html*


----------



## Gweniepooh

welcome to the double post club Carol. 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Okay....I just noticed that some of my replies were double posted. How does that happen? I have been having trouble with the Internet connection today (keeps cutting out!). I don't see that it double posted until I get to it in my reading...which can be way past the time when I posted. I'm confused...to say the least! :? :? :?Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOLOL


----------



## Spider

Good. Morning all, been reading daily but still in bed just sick with this flu. It is some nasty stuff. Came down with it on Tiesday and I thought by now it would be gone. So maddening, I have unpacking and sorting to do and I just barely got the laundry done. Did knit a little Friday night but that has been all. 
Betty and Shirley and all, we all go through those times of not feeling good enough or qualified, like Shirley I find a husband that has made me feel like the smartest person in the room and the most special. You all here are full of such love and caring and talent. The way we all reach out to total strangers is a blessing now days. So many people are hurting and struggling inside. Many days when I am down I come here and read and smile and get lost and I can vision you all doing something and it has helped me keep going. Everyone wants and should have a place in this world to be accepted and loved and we have made it here. Thank you!!!!! 
We are having a few mild weather days before we go back to the deep freeze. The pines are full of white fluffy snow. Wish I could bundle up and walk down to the lake but not for awhile yet. It is always fun to see how many ice house are out on the lake. Have a nice day, I will be following you all the rest of the day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, can I come help take care of the Jersey? Brings back so many memories on the farm. She won't give as much milk if you're comparing to a Holstein --- but her milk is extra rich in butterfat and lacks an enzyme that causes some people to be lactose intolerant.



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, Have been extremely busy since Monday. Near our town there is a livestock auction and we went there monday possibly to get some feeder calves (not to young) Anyway we came back with 3 very young calves and one Jersey cow! All of us have been feeding, watering etc and it takes most of the day! Two of the little ones got sick but are better now and thank God, the Jersey is not giving too much milk, just a gallon a day. I just made about a quarter pound of butter form yesterday's milking. When our goats kid we're going to be buried in milk!! We can make cheese, butter and puddings etc. my Grandaughters love it so we'll be ok I think. Our state has such strict regulations concerning the sale of milk that we can't sell any of it otherwise my daughter and I would have a few more cows, she would love that.
> Sam, I've been praying for Gary, maybe when he wakes up on his 50th birthday, has a few cups of coffee he'll realize he feels the same as he did the day before! That's the way it was for me anyway. My Mom was a wonderful inspiration to me as well. To others facing surgeries, life changes I will be praying and thinking about you all.
> We seem to be getting a little snow every day and it is very cold! I'll keep reading when I can.


----------



## Designer1234

Spider said:


> Good. Morning all, been reading daily but still in bed just sick with this flu. It is some nasty stuff. Came down with it on Tiesday and I thought by now it would be gone. So maddening, I have unpacking and sorting to do and I just barely got the laundry done. Did knit a little Friday night but that has been all.
> Betty and Shirley and all, we all go through those times of not feeling good enough or qualified, like Shirley I find a husband that has made me feel like the smartest person in the room and the most special. You all here are full of such love and caring and talent. The way we all reach out to total strangers is a blessing now days. So many people are hurting and struggling inside. Many days when I am down I come here and read and smile and get lost and I can vision you all doing something and it has helped me keep going. Everyone wants and should have a place in this world to be accepted and loved and we have made it here. Thank you!!!!!
> We are having a few mild weather days before we go back to the deep freeze. The pines are full of white fluffy snow. Wish I could bundle up and walk down to the lake but not for awhile yet. It is always fun to see how many ice house are out on the lake. Have a nice day, I will be following you all the rest of the day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That was my house, too....I always thought it was because of the agrarian society history in both families and the area where we lived. But, once I we were all out of the house -- the field seemed to level out. But, we were expected to be self-reliant at a very young age and totally on our own by the time we were 18---I really felt inadequate to do that -- but once I was out on my own and saw the much bigger world, I found that I there was room for all kinds of talents...I tribute my first two bosses here in Chicago for bolstering my confidence and nurturing me. Thanks, John & Karl!



Lurker 2 said:


> It seems to be something that happens to a lot of women. I was brought up knowing that my mother was so much prouder of her two sons. Girls just did not weigh up the same.
> 
> Edit: I wonder about the self esteem of women in cultures like the Chinese, which notoriously favour males.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a pity! The chunky certainly would have worked up faster!
> Have you found the right weight now?


Yes I've got quite a bit of double knitting  now I just have to work out the size again!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is my DH for sure!


RookieRetiree said:


> Kate -- I like that approach - although, just the watches, there aren't many alarm clocks that still need winding. My DH was more direct---He'd get up and say - I don't know about you guys, but I'm tired and going to bed..be sure to turn out the lights when you leave and off he'd go!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is my DH for sure!


RookieRetiree said:


> Kate -- I like that approach - although, just the watches, there aren't many alarm clocks that still need winding. My DH was more direct---He'd get up and say - I don't know about you guys, but I'm tired and going to bed..be sure to turn out the lights when you leave and off he'd go!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is my DH for sure!


RookieRetiree said:


> Kate -- I like that approach - although, just the watches, there aren't many alarm clocks that still need winding. My DH was more direct---He'd get up and say - I don't know about you guys, but I'm tired and going to bed..be sure to turn out the lights when you leave and off he'd go!!


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## machriste

pammie1234 said:


> I thought this was a great idea from Facebook. It is called Salad in a Jar. I'm going to try it since I am working. I hope it makes me eat more veggies.


What a neat idea! And so pretty!!!


----------



## machriste

Designer1234 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. It is hard to accept compliments -- I would love to come and paint in the desert with you sometime - what fun we would have! Shirley
> I


Such wise words, Shirley!

Say, may I join the two of you painting in the desert?


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

FYI There is a post on the main forum about the unethical production of angora yarn in China. 
DH looked and there is a fare amount about it on the web. He said I would really not want to see it as you can hear the rabbits screaming as their fur is yanked out.
Apparently several yarn suppliers (Mainly in the UK , I understand) are refusing to distribute Angora any longer and suggest that we buy only from local producers and spinners. SAD FYI


----------



## Gweniepooh

Southern Gal so glad your niece is doing well and they were able to save her foot. Will continue to pray for easy recovery.


Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to let you all know, my niece, Leslie, has made it through, now 2 surguries, they did a vein reroute, or what ever its called, her foot has good pulse, although fri. was a miserable day for her, she was having charlie horses in leg and cried so hard all day, mom sat on one side and i on the other, praying and crying for her. they planned to take her back in to see what was causing the pain, well they did and she had a blood clot in there, so they cleaned it all out and she rested well last night, i stayed all night with her, and she slept good, i knew she prob. would as worn out as she was, i came home and fixed her up a fruit dish and got us a crock pot of something warm going and went to bed. and slept 3 hrs, i am fixing to turn in now, Thank you all for the prayers going up for her.
> they are giving her potassium and she will be on cumidon for the rest of her life in some dosage or other. ok, i will catch up later.


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> Kathy, I have been rinsing my hair in white vinegar diluted with water. Is the Apple Cider Vingegar better?


From what I understand, white vinegar is a little "stronger" that apple cider vinegar so you'd just need to use less of it.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Yes I've got quite a bit of double knitting  now I just have to work out the size again!


I just looked at the ball bands for the tension square- they give you what it should be for 4 inches, and I just doubled that- fortunately my tension is fairly average.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glad you are here GrannyGoode. I'm sorry, but I didn't recognize your name so I do want to welcome youto the Knitting Tea Party. We love it when new folks post. The more the merrier and you are so right about the miles not mattering. Hope to hear from you more.


GrannyGoode said:


> Just past midnight, 19 Jan 2014 here in Missouri, and just getting back to KP. My goodness, can't wait to read the 27 pages of loving neighbourly notes and caring dialogue taking place here!! Causes me to wonder greatly, you know . . . sometimes miles mean nothing.
> 
> I know that to be true, because I've seen it on KP time and time again. We come together, we share, we care, then we drift elsewhere to tend to other persons and errands, etc., knowing full well that real live friends are only a few mouse clicks away . . .
> 
> AIN'T NO SUCH THING AS MILES WHEN YOU GOT KP. :-D


----------



## machriste

RookieRetiree said:


> Your scumble is scrumptious.


Hear! Hear! (or is it Here! Here?)


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I just looked at the ball bands for the tension square- they give you what it should be for 4 inches, and I just doubled that- fortunately my tension is fairly average.


How many stitches did you have again, Julie? I'm thinking at least 40 with 4mm pins.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> -----------------
> DearBetty- self esteem is so fragile! I think every one of us at one time or another has suffered from lack of it.
> 
> I came from the same type of family - and although I put on a good show, I still fight the feelings that I am not good enough which was helped greatly when I realized that each and everyone of us feel that - even those who seem to most confident. I was so fortunate to meet my husband -but my sister didn't and it affected her far too much over her life.
> She never believed in herself - and she married twice to people who tore her down rather than built her up. So sad.
> I think that is what is the hardest about her having alzheimers- she never felt loved and reacted to it all her life.
> 
> Everyone has the right to be loved - you are certainly loved here - we see your kindness and your good wishes and your very sweet kind personality. I know that there are quite a few of us here who were raised in sad circumstances -- I know of a couple who have talked to me about it. Just
> remember there are a lot of your sisters and brothers who deal with the same feelings you deal with. We might just hide them better.
> 
> I know that with me I was given Pat - don't know why, but he has brought me up rather than torn me down. I don't know how that happened as many times it doesn't - if we don't have self worth we don't think we are worth anything and sometimes, like my sister we choose those who agree with us. Dont ever think you don't have the right to be anywhere. You are a kind, loving mother and a good wife. We love you and we are covering your back as we do for each other on this thread.
> 
> I am so glad you feel you can talk to us.
> 
> It is interesting - you will never know how many times I have posted here and afterwards worried about whether I 'overstepped' or sounded as if I was boasting , and on and on. I have learned when I am doing that to myself.
> 
> Please know we love your posts, we look forward to spending time with you and DON'T ever feel you can't post what you are feeling here.
> 
> There isn't one person on this Tea Party who doesn't value you. Personally, I am here if you ever need to vent - pm's are a good way too -- but don't be afraid to talk to us.


Shirley, you are such a wise and kind lady. You always have exactly the right words for everyone here. I agree with everything you have said to Betty. You are indeed our much loved "Mother" here on the Tea Party. We all love you and you too Betty xx


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> FYI There is a post on the main forum about the unethical production of angora yarn in China.
> DH looked and there is a fare amount about it on the web. He said I would really not want to see it as you can hear the rabbits screaming as their fur is yanked out.
> Apparently several yarn suppliers (Mainly in the UK , I understand) are refusing to distribute Angora any longer and suggest that we buy only from local producers and spinners. SAD FYI


One of the causes I follow has had quite a bit lately, on raising a petition to stop the purchase of Chinese Angora. Apparently they did get one or two companies support.


----------



## angelam

machriste said:


> Such wise words, Shirley!
> 
> Say, may I join the two of you painting in the desert?


Could we have a KAP in the desert?


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Dawn - I hope you have many many more happy years together. Shirley (designer1234) and all the Tea Party friends.


Lovely picture Shirley xx


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> Ref. to the DASH diet --- there's a program on our public TV this week with the author explaining the diet...It is really fitting my lifestyle and includes the way I like to eat --- first 2 weeks are tough -- and I extended them to 4 weeks -- but after that, it's pretty manageable...my DH didn't realize that he was on a diet too...he likes the food; but hasn't limited his portion size yet so hasn't lost any weight. I'm at 20 lbs. lost now and still gradually losing...it's slow going, but that's what I wanted. My BP is good as is DH's and our cholesterol should be better also -- we'll see at the next check up.


That's great news, Rookie!!! I'm hoping to have very good results, when I go for my annual physical in May. My bad numbers have been slowly climbing and it is time to do something about it and then maybe lose taking a pill or two in the process  I have to confess that I got on the scale this morning and have lost 6 pounds in 5 days - hooray!!! I am really missing fruit but am enjoying the new food combinations...never would have thought to have low-sodium tomato juice (spicy for me, of course), a hard-boiled egg and 20 cashews for breakfast. I feel satisfied and it seems that all I do throughout the day is eat or drink water  I know it will be a process because I have a LOT to lose (according to the charts the doctors keep - 80 pounds - eeeeeeek). I don't know if I will get all the way down to that goal but anything lost is a plus, in my book. Keep it going, Rookie!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> How many stitches did you have again, Julie? I'm thinking at least 40 with 4mm pins.


On my 5 mm needles and Simply Soft, I've got 36 stitches on stocking stitch, for moss stitch I cast on 37, and seem to have it right. the Red Heart I have 'with Love', and that is on 5.5 mm and 32 stitches for the 8 inches, 33 over moss stitch.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> FYI There is a post on the main forum about the unethical production of angora yarn in China.
> DH looked and there is a fare amount about it on the web. He said I would really not want to see it as you can hear the rabbits screaming as their fur is yanked out.
> Apparently several yarn suppliers (Mainly in the UK , I understand) are refusing to distribute Angora any longer and suggest that we buy only from local producers and spinners. SAD FYI


Make sure you are not boycotting Angora yarn that is made from GOATS. Most angora yarn is from this source. I totally agree that any cruelty to animals like the video, where some of it had been cut as it was too horrible to watch. There is no reason for the animals to be treated like that but Angora goats are treated no differently than sheep. Thank you for bringing this to our attention. You know I would want to comment since it is about Angora.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Purple - Your scumble looks great! (This machine keeps insisting it's a stumble!)


That's what I do after a few glasses of wine!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> That's what I do after a few glasses of wine!


Is there such a word as scumble, or is it a PurpleFi-ism??


----------



## GrannyGoode

Hiya, Rookie!
Pleased to meet ya! Columbia really is a great town, a college town with about 3 or 4 different colleges besides Univ of MO, and even boasts of having two (yup, count 'em, 2) LYSs. Now ain't that something?

Still making winter hats for friends, it's cold out there! My KnitPicks cart is filled and rearin' to go, waiting for the next big sale whenever they decide to host it. Love their Brava Sport Weight and Palette Fingering Yarn. Granny's (I mean Santa's) goal is to make 2014 Christmas a Fair Isle Christmas for the family. Five children and their spouses and 21 grandchildren. Getting a jump start this year, started last November. HA!


RookieRetiree said:


> GrannyGoode -- I agree--no such thing as miles. It's hard to comprehend the sheer geographic distance that we span. Shirley (Designer 123) is plotting out where the TP'ers are -- quite interesting.
> 
> When I saw where you live, I was filled with such great memories. Our DS did his undergrad work at University of MO and we spent a great deal of time there (7 hour drive for us) during those 4 years. A couple of his buddies from the H.S. also decided to go there - one of them was in the new Evans house on campus under that scholarship program. He has a great bunch of friends from there. He graduated from the School of Journalism with an emphasis on advertising & communications. After being back here in Chicago for 5 years, he decided to go back there to get his MBA, so we had a couple more years of wonderful memories there. Love your city!!! Unfortunately, don't have reason to get over that way anymore.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Could we have a KAP in the desert?


That sounds lovely. Do we get to sleep in a Behouen tent?


----------



## gottastch

Bonnie7591 said:


> i too am interested to hear how it helps dry scalp. Mine is terrible & the dandruff shampoo feels & smells like it could eat your hair :lol:


My second try with the "no poo" concoction will be today...I'll report my findings    From what the blog said, it takes about 4 tries or so before you scalp decides it doesn't need to produce so much oil (to make up for what was stripped by the commercial shampoo) so hair might look a little oily but once everything comes into balance, I am supposed to love-love-love it. We will see


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi everyone. Been up steam cleaning the kitchen floor, bed sheets washed, vacuuming with the irobot doing the work, and took time out to read with DH. Morning coffee drunk and now to get something to eat. Found a lovely head band this morning while looking at the Knitting Guild suggestions for patterns. It is a free pattern so here it is:

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Accessories/Anthropologie-Inspired-Headband/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20140118

Click on the link near the picture and it takes you to the pattern.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Is there such a word as scumble, or is it a PurpleFi-ism??


It is a real word, just google it and have a look at some of the images.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'd like to say hello to all the new people here. Welcome from Surrey in the UK.


----------



## angelam

Wikipedia - scumble. An alcoholic beverage from the Discworld fictional universe????
Now I know what you've been doing!! x
Just teasing - I can see where you get the ideas from. x


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Wikipedia - scumble. An alcoholic beverage from the Discworld fictional universe????
> Now I know what you've been doing!! x


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ps try scumble KNITTING


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> I have not mastered loving myself. I grew up in a very dysfunctional home and to be quite honest never truly felt loved. Sometimes, I don't even feel I should be on this site, as I am not good with words like Jynx, Daralene, and so many others, but there is love here and I keep coming back every chance I get. I pray I can mean to you all what you mean to me.


You mean the world to us, Betty! You don't have to be good with words, etc., etc., etc. I love to read your posts and see what you are up to. I'm so sorry about your past, as no child should feel that way but please know you are loved and admired here just for being who you are!!! Learn to like yourself first and it will grow into love...baby steps   Also, DON'T listen to that naughty voice in your head!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Got a text yesterday that one of my brothers had a biopsy done on his throat yesterday. I am not going to get upset until the results come in as just too much has been going on already with Christopher's brain aneurysm and my mother's health problems and last year my one brother with a staph infection in his brain and throughout body. This brother has had a tough life with addiction and I pray this will wake him up. He has not seen much of the family for many, many years, so we will see what this will bring. He had one of my sisters take him for the biopsy, so this is a change already and she said friends from the church went with him, so this leads me to think he has started turning his life around before this even happened. Hard time accepting him because he used my mother and left her practically broke and she had to sell her house. That was the only thing my dad had to leave my mother, the house, so it leaves a bad taste. Mom hasn't talked with him for years as she knows she will feel sorry and he will use her again. I think she also is trying to protect herself as she knows it would kill her to dwell on him and his choices. I see this as an opportunity for him although feelings are mixed as I would never wish cancer on anyone.

Last night we had dinner with the sweetest couple. They have children 17, 13, and 9. I am so impressed with them and their outlook on life and raising children. They let us know they want to be friends with us and be around people with successful marriages. They have been married 20 years and the husband works with my husband at the school. Not often where we like the husband and wife both, at least me. I often am friends with one and just tolerate the other, but they are both just wonderful people, as were the young Quaker couple we had dinner with a few months ago. Some lovely people coming into our lives. We closed the restaurant out with apologies to the workers as they finally flashed the lights at the front since we were so involved in our conversations. The food was really great too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Desert Joy my condolences at the loss of your friend. I understand your anger.

Betty you are so loved here. I get such joy every post of yours that I read. I feel blessed to have "met" you. Hope someday it can be in person.

NanaCaren loved the hot cocoa cup cookies. So yummy looking.

Happy anniversary to DayLily and to Puplover. May you two couples have many more years together with your DHs. 

PurpleFi love the scumble. Going to go look at more in a google search.

Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Desert Joy my condolences at the loss of your friend. I understand your anger.

Betty you are so loved here. I get such joy every post of yours that I read. I feel blessed to have "met" you. Hope someday it can be in person.

NanaCaren loved the hot cocoa cup cookies. So yummy looking.

Happy anniversary to DayLily and to Puplover. May you two couples have many more years together with your DHs. 

PurpleFi love the scumble. Going to go look at more in a google search.

Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Desert Joy my condolences at the loss of your friend. I understand your anger.

Betty you are so loved here. I get such joy every post of yours that I read. I feel blessed to have "met" you. Hope someday it can be in person.

NanaCaren loved the hot cocoa cup cookies. So yummy looking.

Happy anniversary to DayLily and to Puplover. May you two couples have many more years together with your DHs. 

PurpleFi love the scumble. Going to go look at more in a google search.

Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic!


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> -----------------
> DearBetty- self esteem is so fragile! I think every one of us at one time or another has suffered from lack of it.
> 
> I came from the same type of family -
> 
> Your messages are always so inspiring, Shirley, thank you. And also for the lovely wall hanging that we can enjoy as well as Betty!
> Hugs,
> JUnek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> We have a big jack rabbit ( and I mean big) that lives on the area behind us - it is so interesting watching him change color -- his ears and one half of his body -lengthwise - go grey, they white then the other half. then it is the other way around in the spring. We are in the back condo of our building and we have a grassy area behind out patio - he lies there in the winter and looks like a snowball. then he suddenly jumps up and bounds away - Pat measured one winter and it was nearly five feet between the marks in the snow when he was in a hurry and really moving . I made the background of that wall hanging and decided it needed some life so put in the rabbit - finished the wall hanging, quilted it and then realized he couldn't have been an Alberta rabbit. nice to know he belonged in your area June.


LOL! I'll claim him as one of our little cottontails...we get a few around the apartment building periodically...usually in the spring when the little ones are out. We have a large wooded area behind our building with a fair sized pond in the grassy area between the building and the woods. A couple of years ago, the management had a sidewalk put around the pond so those of us in wheelchairs can ride around it. It's a lovely little area of quiet in the middle of the city.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Southern Gal so glad your niece is doing well and they were able to save her foot. Will continue to pray for easy recovery.


Southern Gal... I am so happy your niece still has her foot and there is a pulse. Glad they were able to save her from the effects of the blood clot. She is going through so much. I am just amazed by all the suffering surrounding so many of us. We can be there for the one we love and all of us can be there for you. Hugs and prayers for her foot to continue to heal and regain circulation. She has lost too much already.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Betty, you are who you are. The talents of others are theirs, you have your own which are equal in value, just different. You have the right to be here, silence that voice by saying to yourself, I am as God made me. It is good enough for Him as long as I try my best. I love reading your posts.


So true...we have to remember each of us is loved by God. All of us are his children.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nittergama...How lovely reading about your new cow and calves and the making of cheeses from goats and the cow. Glad the wee calves are feeling better now, but that must have been scary. Your cheese will be, no doubt, fabulous!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Good. Morning all, been reading daily but still in bed just sick with this flu. It is some nasty stuff. Came down with it on Tiesday and I thought by now it would be gone. So maddening, I have unpacking and sorting to do and I just barely got the laundry done. Did knit a little Friday night but that has been all.


Hope you are soon feeling better, but know from Kaye that this is a bad flu. Hang in there and glad we can at least make you not feel so isolated while you are stuck at home.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm having a very slow moment...googled scumbling/scumble and still don't understand what it is. Can anyone explain it? I've seen pictures of paintings, knitting, crochet, a book series.....what is it in regard to what PurpleFi posted. What is the process? Like I said, I'm slow here....to me it is just lovely knittting/crochet.


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Good. Morning all, been reading daily but still in bed just sick with this flu. It is some nasty stuff. Came down with it on Tiesday and I thought by now it would be gone. So maddening,
> 
> Please take care of yourself. Whatever needs doing will be waiting for you when you're well. You're too special to be so sick.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## GrannyGoode

Good morning, June! 
Thanks so much for the warm welcome. So nice to be with everybody around this cozy table. Love the recipes, the bantering, the caring and sharing of uplifting words, expressions of encouragement and well wishes. They are all prayers, you know? So very nice to be amidst all of you. 



jknappva said:


> Welcome GrannyGoode....hope you decide to join us often.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> I have not mastered loving myself. I grew up in a very dysfunctional home and to be quite honest never truly felt loved. I remember a little girl who used to sit on the side of the ditch in her back yard and cry to the man in the sky "Why did you make me if there is no love here for me." I didn't even know that man back then, but I know he heard and cried with me.


Dear sister of the heart...I believe this is the way we are kept from being all that we can be. I will never forget my mother saying to me, "We would be happy if it weren't for you." Well I tried to make her happy by just not being there but thankfully didn't succeed. She never knew and I will never tell her. I fight this all my life. If something goes wrong I think if it weren't for me this wouldn't have happened. Now I am realizing that the Creator made me. He made all of me and I am worthwhile. I am glorious and wonderful as every part of me is from the Creator. I still fight the words that somehow I allowed to be burned into my brain, but the experience of knowing who I really am has not gone away. Just remember there is a purpose in all our lives whether we know it or not. I can't tell you all the times in my life where I feel insufficient, perhaps in a PM, but I would like to be invisible many times. You are wonderful with expressing yourself and words. So many told you recently how much your posts mean to us and how inspiring they are. You be the glorious you that you truly are. When those old tapes start playing, tape over them with the new one that every cell of you is from the Creator and glorious. We will all hug you for all the hugs you missed when you were little and we all join you sitting on the side of a ditch crying for love. You are very special, but we do understand and we will hold your hand and walk with you as in holding your hand you are holding our hand and helping us walk too. Seems so many of us have those old tapes playing and we need to uplift each other. I just went through a period like this recently where the words my mother said ruled. I was able to look at myself and observe and see it happen and then talk to myself as I went through it. It doesn't feel good and I didn't want to stay there any more. I have had to make my own new world and be a little bit of a rebel and yell back that those words weren't true and I can be happy even if they couldn't.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Got a text yesterday that one of my brothers had a biopsy done on his throat yesterday. I am not going to get upset until the results come in as just too much has been going on already with Christopher's brain aneurysm and my mother's health problems and last year my one brother with a staph infection in his brain and throughout body. This brother has had a tough life with addiction and I pray this will wake him up. He has not seen much of the family for many, many years, so we will see what this will bring. He had one of my sisters take him for the biopsy, so this is a change already and she said friends from the church went with him, so this leads me to think he has started turning his life around before this even happened. Hard time accepting him because he used my mother and left her practically broke and she had to sell her house. That was the only thing my dad had to leave my mother, the house, so it leaves a bad taste. Mom hasn't talked with him for years as she knows she will feel sorry and he will use her again. I think she also is trying to protect herself as she knows it would kill her to dwell on him and his choices. I see this as an opportunity for him although feelings are mixed as I would never wish cancer on anyone.
> 
> Last night we had dinner with the sweetest couple. They have children 17, 13, and 9. I am so impressed with them and their outlook on life and raising children. They let us know they want to be friends with us and be around people with successful marriages. They have been married 20 years and the husband works with my husband at the school. Not often where we like the husband and wife both, at least me. I often am friends with one and just tolerate the other, but they are both just wonderful people, as were the young Quaker couple we had dinner with a few months ago. Some lovely people coming into our lives. We closed the restaurant out with apologies to the workers as they finally flashed the lights at the front since we were so involved in our conversations. The food was really great too.


So sorry to hear that more of your brothers are having such bad health problems. Will keep them in my prayers. And you and your mother for comfort. It's so hard to watch a loved one ruin their life.
What a treat to find another couple you like. That's so fortunate.
May God comfort you.
Hugs,
J


----------



## jknappva

GrannyGoode said:


> Good morning, June!
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome. So nice to be with everybody around this cozy table. Love the recipes, the bantering, the caring and sharing of uplifting words, expressions of encouragement and well wishes. They are all prayers, you know? So very nice to be amidst all of you.


And we're delighted to have you...so you'll have to come often.
Juenk


----------



## GrannyGoode

Hello! Don't want to call you "Puppy" and I dare not call you "Lover" lolololololol 
(Am I sick, or what the h***)
Sorry. . . I couldn't resist! Forgive me? Pretty please?
OK, back on topic. . . finishing some winter hats for friends, then will begin Fair Isle Christmas 2014 for my very large family. Patterns are picked out, sizes are obtained for all five children and their spouses, 21 grandchildren, my six siblings and most nieces and nephews. Stash from 2013 totally depleted, is now growing nicely. I will start with one family ONLY, make coordinating sweaters (color-wise) because that's how my daughters in-law like to plan family portraits. My KnitPicks Cart AND Deramores Cart are both filled and waiting for big sale times, then I'll make a run for it in both directions to round out the needed goodies, and continue to be as happy as a Cape Cod clam. How's that for a plan? 

Edit: Forgot to mention, the six sweetlings in my avatar are some of my grandchildren. They live right here in Columbia MO, the li'l rascals. Yeah, I get down on the carpet with them and we rassle around, or they get to throw autumn leaves onto me in a big pile when we're in the FRONT yard (no dog poop there, I keep an eye on the neighbors). It's all good!!



Pup lover said:


> Welcome GrannyGoode! How right you are, glad you have joined us. Feel free to share what you are working on, recipes and pictures we love them all. Your avatar is darling!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> My mom sent this link to me, interesting. Mother Nature so beautiful, and scary and dangerous. I'm amazed these people just stood there and didnt think about damage to their home or themselves.
> 
> Have you ever seen an ice tsunami?
> It happened on the south side of Lac des Mille, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada.
> It destroyed more than 20 houses in 15 minutes!
> 
> http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/Wbs8tN8xlxA


That was amazing. I saw a smaller version a few weeks ago but nothing like this. After I watched this one I saw a few photos of the Thunder Bay one. Something that you can hear it forming like breaking glass. Thank you to your mother and you for sharing.


----------



## pacer

Bulldog said:


> Sam, he was a great guy, loved by many, and helped many. Problem was he never loved himself.
> I heard myself being self-deprecating in watercolor class. I was embarrassed as the other students are artists and feeling slow learner and awkward. I'm new at this and have to learn to enjoy learning and not compare. Doesn't even matter why just have to learn to recognize being self-deprecating and STOP. It will honor what Fritz taught me, you need to love yourself.
> I think many in our generation were taught "not to be so high and mighty". Don't know what they were trying to teach but sometimes message relates to not liking yourself.
> Sorry, off my soap box.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, Joy.
> My Jim is having horrible hypoglycemic attacks and refuses to get in with the Dr before his scheculed appointment. He does not eat right, sleep right, has poor vision and hearing, and has tremendous pain in his feet from neuropathy. He just won't take care of himself and sometimes I feel like he is playing Russian Roulette with death.
> I have not mastered loving myself. I grew up in a very dysfunctional home and to be quite honest never truly felt loved. I remember a little girl who used to sit on the side of the ditch in her back yard and cry to the man in the sky "Why did you make me if there is no love here for me." I didn't even know that man back then, but I know he heard and cried with me.
> I have carried low self esteem all my life. Just last night at our SS Class dinner at El Sombrero (it was wonderful and lots of laughter) I could hear or feel a small voice saying "you shouldn't be here. You aren't as good as these people". I battle it every day. Sometimes, I don't even feel I should be on this site, as I am not good with words like Jynx, Daralene, and so many others, but there is love here and I keep coming back every chance I get. I pray I can mean to you all what you mean to me.


We love you for who you are so you do belong here as You. There is no need to compare oneself to another but rather appreciate each person's contribution to life and to the talents they have been blessed with. You have been blessed with so many talents as well. As I told my boys before....Count your blessings in life and you will live a happy life. If you count your losses or the things you cannot do, you will live a miserable life. The choice is for us to make. Neither of my boys could play sports but one is a fine musician and is now learning ballroom dancing while the other is my artist. Continue to build upon your talents and please continue to share your love with us. We do love you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> I LOVE broccoli salad thanks! I will try the yogurt on my next lasagna one egg should be ok with all the other stuff


This it was Kate that gave the recipe but I saw it in Pup Lover's post. Thank you. I will sub smoky bacony tempeh for the bacon but I love broccoli.

I'm off now to make beans and greens.

Happy Anniversary Dawn. Searching for the post so I know how many years, but I wish you much happiness today and for the years to come. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

I wish Fale could be with you...  It's so unfair...

The word musaka actually comes from arab, not from greek. It means coldened (when you make a hot meal get cold... ?) or something like that...

We still have the hedgie, yes, even gave him his firth bath today - he bit me (he does that when he's upset), but he bit the towel much harder, it was very funny to watch his face - so much like a dog when he/she is taking it on something, like a toy or piece of cloth or something like that... I almost expected Eji to start roaring like my late dog...

Thanks for asking!

He's fun to have around - and David enjoys him, even though I am the only one in the family who touches Eji... He is quite a naughty one. I wish I had some sort of background on taking care of him though. Like I really didn't expect him to pope all over his cage - and anywhere else he can - info on the net can be really misleading sometimes.



Lurker 2 said:


> Moussaka has to be a transliteration from the Greek Alphabet in any case! I won't be making it because the mince is so expensive- I am down $29 a fortnight because of paying for my teeth- this will be for two years! So roll on 2016! If I remember right the Greek version is made with lamb- but your recipe sounds like something I would make if Fale were still at home. How is young David- and do you still have the hedgehog?


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I so agree...you told my story! I'm headed for 68 in a few days...and I just don't feel it...it isn't computing that I am that old. Even with the uncooperative body, still don't feel that age! oh well.....I just hope they find an alternative to 68 candles on the cake! :lol:
> Carol il/oh


Turned 68 last year and lovin' it. Something so wonderful about not being controlled by hormones. Now if I could just get rid of the trouble walking. Hey who ever told us it would be hard. There are hard parts for sure, but I am still lovin' it Big time.


----------



## martina

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm having a very slow moment...googled scumbling/scumble and still don't understand what it is. Can anyone explain it? I've seen pictures of paintings, knitting, crochet, a book series.....what is it in regard to what PurpleFi posted. What is the process? Like I said, I'm slow here....to me it is just lovely knittting/crochet.


If you enter Freeform crochet in Google it will give you some links there, better than I can explain. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> I wish Fale could be with you...  It's so unfair...
> 
> The word musaka actually comes from arab, not from greek. It means coldened (when you make a hot meal get cold... ?) or something like that...
> 
> We still have the hedgie, yes, even gave him his firth bath today - he bit me (he does that when he's upset), but he bit the towel much harder, it was very funny to watch his face - so much like a dog when he/she is taking it on something, like a toy or piece of cloth or something like that... I almost expected Eji to start roaring like my late dog...
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> He's fun to have around - and David enjoys him, even though I am the only one in the family who touches Eji... He is quite a naughty one. I wish I had some sort of background on taking care of him though. Like I really didn't expect him to pope all over his cage - and anywhere else he can - info on the net can be really misleading sometimes.


I am so glad life with Eji is going well apart from the pooping. I have only ever been aware of wild ones, and never noticed a problem- but they were out in the garden.
At least with Guinea Pigs of whom I have had many you get little pellets and they can go in the compost.
I hope to go to the lawyer on Thursday evening to see if I can afford to do anything through legal channels, to get it through to the family that I do have rights.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2
I hope to go to the lawyer on Thursday evening to see if I can afford to do anything through legal channels said:


> I will say a prayer that all goes well with your legal advice. You have tried every other route it seems, now you need this next step. Good luck.


----------



## GrannyGoode

You don't resemble a bulldog at all!! Bless your soul, you are just the sweetest lady. Been fighting lung cancer since May 2012. Never smoked in my life; but hey, we all have to breathe in the same air, don't we now? Cancer-free again, by the grace of God and heartfelt prayers from numberless wonderful people. Mama used to say, "When Sandy falls, she bounces." That be true enough. So I bounced right back into KP, where I belong.

Still and all . . . Heavenly Father's will shall be done, and apparently my work on this ol' earth ain't done yet, for which I am most grateful. Now I'm back on my wheels again, still have two more lung surgeries coming up (yippee! or not) and GI surgery (what a gas! lololol).

Going into the OR last Tuesday, almost a week ago, my son asked me what I was thinking. He's usually on the ball when I get that faraway look in my eyes. Told him it was high time I went out and bought me some roller blades. "Don't forget the helmet and knee pads," he said. "What fer?" I quickly retorted. "Didn't need sech things when I had them reg'lar metal skates thet I tightened up with thet dumb ol' metal key back in the '50s." Three minutes later I was sound asleep.

They can remove parts of my body, but they'll never take the Kentucky out of this ol' hillbilly hen.



Bulldog said:


> I know that to be true, because I've seen it on KP time and time again. We come together, we share, we care, then we drift elsewhere to tend to other persons and errands, etc., knowing full well that real live friends are only a few mouse clicks away . . .
> 
> AIN'T NO SUCH THING AS MILES WHEN YOU GOT KP.
> 
> So good to see you. Haven't seen you before. Welcome to the family!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I will say a prayer that all goes well with your legal advice. You have tried every other route it seems, now you need this next step. Good luck.


Thanks, Martina!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yea, for you!! I have another 30 to go so it's a long road---hopefully, a lifetime change. The first thing I noticed was that I no longer had the heartburn I used to get---found out that the starchy food were the cause so I still limit my intake of bread & pasta. I substitute brown rice and try to get as many grains and nuts as I can. I know the combinations are sometimes strange, but they work...and I love not feeling guilty about eating nuts.



gottastch said:


> That's great news, Rookie!!! I'm hoping to have very good results, when I go for my annual physical in May. My bad numbers have been slowly climbing and it is time to do something about it and then maybe lose taking a pill or two in the process  I have to confess that I got on the scale this morning and have lost 6 pounds in 5 days - hooray!!! I am really missing fruit but am enjoying the new food combinations...never would have thought to have low-sodium tomato juice (spicy for me, of course), a hard-boiled egg and 20 cashews for breakfast. I feel satisfied and it seems that all I do throughout the day is eat or drink water  I know it will be a process because I have a LOT to lose (according to the charts the doctors keep - 80 pounds - eeeeeeek). I don't know if I will get all the way down to that goal but anything lost is a plus, in my book. Keep it going, Rookie!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> My mom sent this link to me, interesting. Mother Nature so beautiful, and scary and dangerous. I'm amazed these people just stood there and didnt think about damage to their home or themselves.
> 
> Have you ever seen an ice tsunami?
> It happened on the south side of Lac des Mille, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada.
> It destroyed more than 20 houses in 15 minutes!
> 
> http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/Wbs8tN8xlxA


This was actually in May of 2013. An ice tsunami happens when there is a break in the ice on the water and the wind pushes the ice put onto the land. It is a frequent happening where ever there are huge bodies of inland water. Lac des Mille Lac is about 50 miles from where I live. The place is a fishing place and the "homes" are actually summer cottages that get rented out.

Sorry that my life has been so filled with emotional and physical upheaval lately. I dont know if I am at the end of all of these things or not. In any event, I am taking this time to give y'all a big hug and warm thoughts! (I cant name everyone, so this is for all of the KTP family and for Sam!) Sam, you are the best Grandpa going to introduce Bentley to the finer things of life, like the black coffee. Have you taught him about dill pickles yet? Zoe


----------



## GrannyGoode

Hello Gweniepooh! Thank you for the warm welcome, I am so happy to be amongst all you nice folks. Relishing all the friendship, can't wait to learn how to post pics of some of my work. Promised some pics a year or so ago, need to see to it. Gotta tell ya, your avator is really charming!! What fun! 



Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you are here GrannyGoode. I'm sorry, but I didn't recognize your name so I do want to welcome youto the Knitting Tea Party. We love it when new folks post. The more the merrier and you are so right about the miles not mattering. Hope to hear from you more.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> This was actually in May of 2013. An ice tsunami happens when there is a break in the ice on the water and the wind pushes the ice put onto the land. It is a frequent happening where ever there are huge bodies of inland water. Lac des Mille Lac is about 50 miles from where I live. The place is a fishing place and the "homes" are actually summer cottages that get rented out.


Hi, Zoe! Glad to see you on line!


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> Also.... apparantely we had had 200 people treated in my city for heat related illnesses from Thurs am to Friday night.. :shock: and I heard on the news that 90 people in Victoria over those 6 days had left children in cars. :shock: :shock: Makes me sick.
> 
> 39 bushfires in Victoria and I think I heard that there are some in NSW also. :-(


I can't understand how people can be so stupid as to leave kids in vehicles when it is so hot. Some poeple should not be allowed to reproduce!


----------



## jheiens

PurpleFi said:


> I thinbk DK would be ok, Aran might be a bit too thick. xx


*My thought on yarn weight:* You'll have to use what you can get. If these are your choices, just get the measurements correct and call it ''close enough for government work. Okay?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I knew you would notice. Love you

Trisha



Angora1 said:


> Make sure you are not boycotting Angora yarn that is made from GOATS. Most angora yarn is from this source. I totally agree that any cruelty to animals like the video, where some of it had been cut as it was too horrible to watch. There is no reason for the animals to be treated like that but Angora goats are treated no differently than sheep. Thank you for bringing this to our attention. You know I would want to comment since it is about Angora.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -6C/ 21F and snowing at 05:12. The house is very quiet the only noise is the ticking of the clocks and the clicking of the keys as I type.
> 
> Today's coffee chosen by DJ before she went to bed last night. She wants to make the hot chocolate cookie cups.
> 
> Soothing healing thoughts for those in need, comfy cozy hugs for all.


Caren what cute little chocolate cups. Not sure if I would have the patience to make them though.

SouthernGal, Glad to hear your niece is improving, hope it continues.

DayLilyDawn, congratulations on your anniversary.


----------



## Sorlenna

Zoe, good to see you, even briefly! Hugs to you!

GrannyGoode, where in Kentucky are you from? I'm from there, too.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Oh Zoe!! We are so happy to see you post again. We have been praying so hard for you and yours. Go easy my dear sister.

Trisha

Sorry that my life has been so filled with emotional and physical upheaval lately. I dont know if I am at the end of all of these things or not. In any event, I am taking this time to give y'all a big hug and warm thoughts! (I cant name everyone, so this is for all of the KTP family and for Sam!) Sam, you are the best Grandpa going to introduce Bentley to the finer things of life, like the black coffee. Have you taught him about dill pickles yet? Zoe [/quote]


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> That sounds great. I'll be sure to tell my sister since if not for her telling us about it, we wouldn't be aware of the calendars at all!
> junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> That sounds great. I'll be sure to tell my sister since if not for her telling us about it, we wouldn't be aware of the calendars at all!
> junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

martina said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a very slow moment...googled scumbling/scumble and still don't understand what it is. Can anyone explain it? I've seen pictures of paintings, knitting, crochet, a book series.....what is it in regard to what PurpleFi posted. What is the process? Like I said, I'm slow here....to me it is just lovely knittting/crochet.
> 
> 
> 
> If you enter Freeform crochet in Google it will give you some links there, better than I can explain. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

I absolutely love freeform!

And the process is... all of it. Crochet, knitting, weaving, felting, tunisian - everything in one, anything you think of... that's the beauty of it!


----------



## jheiens

Best wishes and congratulations to your DH on this effort and his desire to continuing to grow as well.

Ohio Joy



Pup lover said:


> He is getting his RN degree, and will graduate in May/June


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Thank you all for the anniversary wishes. The Mongolian Grill is where you pick your own combos of meats, seafood and veggies with a sauce and they cook it for you on a round circular grill. I like this type of food , having been introduced to it by my Aunt back in the very early days of the Vietnam war. My aunt is from South Korea and I have 3 half Korean cousins. My Aunt is the one who introduced me to many new foods I had never eaten before. The only thing she introduced to me that I didn't like was the toasted nori seaweed, it tasted like iodine.

When My Hubby and I married , people said we wouldn't last 6 months, well I think we did better than that. We have had our problems like every married couple and then we have had medical crisis with hubby, me and both sons. it started in 1999 when oldest son went into kidney failure and almost passed away. If I had not woke him up that day, he would have died in his sleep that night. He didn't realize he was so sick. Because one kidney continued to produce urine, he did not swell up. It was the toxins in the blood that were slowly killing him, his one remaining kidney could not handle the overload of filtering the toxins out. On Sept. 2, 2000 he received a kidney transplant. 
Then in Oct 1999 I was diagnosed with thyroid cancer and had my thyroid gland removed. It was one of the more aggressive cancer of the thyroid. I was lucky in the fact that it had not gotten out of the gland but it would have if I had waited much longer to get the lump examined. I was out of work till Jan 2 of 2000. I was getting ready to go to work when the phone rang. It was a hospital in Rocky Mount NC wanting to know if I would give them permission to operate on my youngest son. I asked why did he need an operation and that was when I found out he had been in a very bad wreck. He picked the weekend of the ice storm that hit the south east states in early 2000 to come home and to be tested to see if he could donate a kidney to his brother,
but his accident prevented that. His vehicle hit black ice on I 95 and he went off the mountain side, hitting nose first and tumbling 7 times nose over tail down the mountain where it stopped leaning against a tree. My son said he could smell the gas and he thought it was going to explode, so he tried to get out of the car while hanging upside down. One of his feet was trapped by his boot string caught in a crack in the dashboard and he said he jerked his leg very hard to get it released. By doing that he broke both bones of the lower leg. It took him a year to recover from all of his injuries and surgeries he had to have afterwards. But the Navy took care of all of it since he was active duty at the time it happened. All of this happened between June 1999 and early Jan 2000

In late 2004 my husband was injured at work in an accident that left him with 3rd degree burns on the backs of his hands , a spot the size of a softball on his stomach , and a spot near his groin the size of a 50 cent piece. He had to have dressings changed every day on his burns and when he was allowed to come home the two spots were almost healed but his hands took longer to heal. One his hands had healed , he had to wear pressure gloves to keep the newly formed skin soft and moist so scarring would not happen. It took about a year but his hand look like he was never burned on them. 
So you see we have had our ups and downs 
recently my oldest son rejected the kidney after 13 years. He is back on peritoneal dialysis , he has more freedom that way. Before he got his transplant, he would pack all of the supplies he would need in his back pack and go to Disney World and be gone all day. He would go to the Medical Clinic at Disney and ask for a IV pole and a clean room to do a dialysis exchange and they provided him with what he needed He has a very positive outlook on what he can do and what he can't do because of the kidney issue.


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad life with Eji is going well apart from the pooping. I have only ever been aware of wild ones, and never noticed a problem- but they were out in the garden.
> At least with Guinea Pigs of whom I have had many you get little pellets and they can go in the compost.
> I hope to go to the lawyer on Thursday evening to see if I can afford to do anything through legal channels, to get it through to the family that I do have rights.


I so hope it will work! *prayer*


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> I so hope it will work! *prayer*


Thanks, Kati!


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> The class sounds wonderful...Now that you mention BobGlory, I meant to ask before...we haven't had a note from her in quite a while, have we?
> Hope everything is all right with her.
> junek


June, I just saw one of her posts on KP today and Shirley mentioned that she will be repeating her sock class shortly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone 9pm Sund and I am just joining on the new TP. I havent read anything yet for days. I do know that you have sent good wishes for my mum and thank you so much. She is doing pretty good. Still in hospital, the doc said he is not in a hurry for her to go home if she is happy to stay for a couple more days and she is happy with that. She really isnt having any nursing now just rest and being looked after. It has taken quite a bit out of her. I guess Darrowil has told you how bad our weather was... 5 days in a row of between 42c and 46c. That is the longest spell of that high ever recorded. Dreadful. It has only been about 23c yesterday and today. My poor plants have suffered. :-( I will try to catch up a bit and get the idea of how all of you have been.
> By the way DD has had 5 straight nights of sleeping and not vomiting... YAY.


~~~crossing fingers for things "down Under"...for things to stay down...the temps & DD's food....want mom's inmprovements to go up. You have been on the news here. Certainly want better days all 'round!


----------



## jheiens

I have not mastered loving myself. I grew up in a very dysfunctional home and to be quite honest never truly felt loved. I remember a little girl who used to sit on the side of the ditch in her back yard and cry to the man in the sky "Why did you make me if there is no love here for me." I didn't even know that man back then, but I know he heard and cried with me. 
I have carried low self esteem all my life. Just last night at our SS Class dinner at El Sombrero (it was wonderful and lots of laughter) I could hear or feel a small voice saying "you shouldn't be here. You aren't as good as these people". I battle it every day. Sometimes, I don't even feel I should be on this site, as I am not good with words like Jynx, Daralene, and so many others, but there is love here and I keep coming back every chance I get. I pray I can mean to you all what you mean to me.[/quote]

Oh darlin', I am so sorry that you carry this burden still today. Your gifts are not Jynx's or Daralene's, or anyone else's. Your gifts are yours in that special combination that He gave just to you. Your heart-felt love for all those who cross your path whether here of in real life is visible to anyone with eyes to see or ears to hear.

Quite honestly, you would never be the priest or the Levite who pass by on the other side of the road when they saw the man who'd been beaten and robbed. You would be that ''good Samaritan'' regardless of the need for help. I just know it in my heart.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad life with Eji is going well apart from the pooping. I have only ever been aware of wild ones, and never noticed a problem- but they were out in the garden.
> At least with Guinea Pigs of whom I have had many you get little pellets and they can go in the compost.
> I hope to go to the lawyer on Thursday evening to see if I can afford to do anything through legal channels, to get it through to the family that I do have rights.


Praying things go well so you can at least have news of Fale if you can't talk to him. It's a difficult situation for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

. Now I'm back on my wheels again, still have two more lung surgeries coming up (yippee! or not) and GI surgery (what a gas! lololol). 


Praying things go well for you with your surgeries.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -6C/ 21F and snowing at 05:12. The house is very quiet the only noise is the ticking of the clocks and the clicking of the keys as I type.
> 
> Today's coffee chosen by DJ before she went to bed last night. She wants to make the hot chocolate cookie cups.
> 
> Soothing healing thoughts for those in need, comfy cozy hugs for all.


~~~~mmmmm...hope she makes enough to share. Those cookies look so yummy! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> This was actually in May of 2013. An ice tsunami happens when there is a break in the ice on the water and the wind pushes the ice put onto the land. It is a frequent happening where ever there are huge bodies of inland water. Lac des Mille Lac is about 50 miles from where I live. The place is a fishing place and the "homes" are actually summer cottages that get rented out.
> 
> Sorry that my life has been so filled with emotional and physical upheaval lately. I dont know if I am at the end of all of these things or not. In any event, I am taking this time to give y'all a big hug and warm thoughts! (I cant name everyone, so this is for all of the KTP family and for Sam!) Sam, you are the best Grandpa going to introduce Bentley to the finer things of life, like the black coffee. Have you taught him about dill pickles yet? Zoe


Zoe, my dear, it's so good to hear from you again. We've all been concerned and keeping you and your dad and mom in our prayers. Hope things settle down for you soon. 
Hope you're managing to stay well with everything that's going on. I understand from news reports that in your area, you're having a particularly brutal winter. Seems to be bad almost all over.
Hugs,
Juenk


----------



## GrannyGoode

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, good to see you, even briefly! Hugs to you!
> 
> GrannyGoode, where in Kentucky are you from? I'm from there, too.


South-Central KY, the "Penny-rile" (Pennyroyal) region. My kin started there with Daniel Boone before the French and Indian War at St. Asaph's Station on Casey's Creek. A lot of kin in Casey, Boyle, Lincoln Counties. Now Warren, Barren Counties, also Metcalfe, Monroe and Cumberland Counties. Pleased to meet ya, neighbor! Or maybe I could say Cousin!


----------



## Bulldog

Bonnie, he is extremely lucky. He hasn't been well for several weeks - maybe a few months and has lost mega weight. He hasn't much on his bones, so thank goodness he didn't break anything. He hasn't been out on his 'own' since. We did go to my staff Christmas Dinner tonight. Thank goodness he was able to do that. We didn't stay late by any means. I think we were home about 9:30 A.M. He had been looking forward to this meal out all week. I am just praying he will gain some weight. Sometimes the leg he hurt goes into spasms and he has to walk that off.


Bonnie7591 wrote:

Back from church, so see if I can catch up. Bonnie, so glad you were able to get DH out. Being with good friends is good for the soul. Praying he will continue to heal from his fall and his health will be on the upside.


----------



## cmaliza

Patches39 said:


> I'll add to that,


me too! Ditto for 39 years! DH & I are headed to #40 this year. Seems so fast, doesn't it? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

My dear, you have certainly had a life of health problems. I'm so glad God has blessed you and your family so you're all with us.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Tonight my husband I celebrated 39 years together

Congratulations, Daylily. Looking forward to your fingerless glove class.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> June, I just saw one of her posts on KP today and Shirley mentioned that she will be repeating her sock class shortly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks, Joy. Really have missed hearing from her at the Tea Party.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

I don't know who mentioned the GErman short rows but thank you so much. I always had a problem with the wrap and turn short rows leaving a space. This solves the problem nicely.
So thank you again!
Junek


----------



## GrannyGoode

jknappva said:


> . Now I'm back on my wheels again, still have two more lung surgeries coming up (yippee! or not) and GI surgery (what a gas! lololol).
> 
> Praying things go well for you with your surgeries.
> Junek


Thank you so much, June. Very kind, I do appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Bulldog

Page 28:
Cathy, I am so glad your Mom is doing well and that they are not releasing her yet. Also, great to hear your daughter is finally getting some rest.
I have never understood how people can forget their baby and leave them in cars to endure extreme weather conditions.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> My mom sent this link to me, interesting. Mother Nature so beautiful, and scary and dangerous. I'm amazed these people just stood there and didnt think about damage to their home or themselves.
> 
> Have you ever seen an ice tsunami?
> It happened on the south side of Lac des Mille, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada.
> It destroyed more than 20 houses in 15 minutes!
> 
> https://youtube.googleapis.com/v/Wbs8tN8xlxA


Turtle Lake, near us had ice come on shore when it was breaking up in the spring about 4 years ago, the piles were more than 20 feet high & several houses & cabins were damaged or destroyed. It can be a scary site. I looked but could not see any photos on the internet, I know they were in our local paper at that time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Heard before watercolor class that a good friend had died. He was diabetic and on dialysis. I'm saddened and, forgive me, angry. He didn't have to die if he took care of his health.


So sorry to hear of your good friend's death and that it could have been avoided. If only we could understand why our brains are so addicted to certain behaviors that bring about one's own early death. Your feelings are so valid and it is a shame because you are robbed of that friendship. Sending you love and sympathy. I know it will be a difficult grieving time knowing it didn't have to be.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafrass, you asked how DH was:

Angora, how is DH this morning?

He is doing great. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB wrote:
Purple - Your scumble looks great! (This machine keeps insisting it's a stumble!)



PurpleFi said:


> That's what I do after a few glasses of wine!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Love your sense of humor. You are either inspiring me or making me laugh. I raise my glass to you if I don't fall first.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Congratulations to you both! May you enjoy many more years of health and happiness. I call my husband my best friend. Hope you're celebrating "You"!
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## jheiens

Gwen, the pieces were made from scraps of yarn she had in varying lengths.

Ohio Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm having a very slow moment...googled scumbling/scumble and still don't understand what it is. Can anyone explain it? I've seen pictures of paintings, knitting, crochet, a book series.....what is it in regard to what PurpleFi posted. What is the process? Like I said, I'm slow here....to me it is just lovely knittting/crochet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Desert Joy my condolences at the loss of your friend. I understand your anger.
> 
> Betty you are so loved here. I get such joy every post of yours that I read. I feel blessed to have "met" you. Hope someday it can be in person.
> 
> NanaCaren loved the hot cocoa cup cookies. So yummy looking.
> 
> Happy anniversary to DayLily and to Puplover. May you two couples have many more years together with your DHs.
> 
> PurpleFi love the scumble. Going to go look at more in a google search.
> 
> Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic!


Gwen, your posts are so great. I love the Gwenie. Does that mean you have 3 times as much yarn. You always put a smile on my face and I do remember you and Marianne talking about how much yarn you both had. Have a feeling you two bought some of it together. Twice the fun too. Please give Marianne my love.


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> You mean the world to us, Betty! You don't have to be good with words, etc., etc., etc. I love to read your posts and see what you are up to. I'm so sorry about your past, as no child should feel that way but please know you are loved and admired here just for being who you are!!! Learn to like yourself first and it will grow into love...baby steps   Also, DON'T listen to that naughty voice in your head!!!!!!!


Ditto, I second that, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

I pray I can mean to you all what you mean to me.[/quote]

~~~Bulldog....never doubt for a second that you don't! It is always a treat to read your postings....so full of kindness and heart! You are special to the KTP!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear that more of your brothers are having such bad health problems. Will keep them in my prayers. And you and your mother for comfort. It's so hard to watch a loved one ruin their life.
> What a treat to find another couple you like. That's so fortunate.
> May God comfort you.
> Hugs,
> J


Thank you June. Your encouragement for all of us always means so much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, great pictures, there is no place on earth like the Rockies, they are so beautiful. We are lucky to live near them.

The quilted picture you posted a couple of pages back with the bear &? Eagle is my favorite of all I have seen so far. Just beautiful.



Designer1234 said:


> For any of you who might want to revisit or check out new pictures I just added some of the Lake Louise pictures to the thread I opened when I first joined KP.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html*
> 
> Denise - you might find it interesting as you are coming my way this summer.
> 
> there is also a thread about chinook arches which is quite interesting as information about them is there.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231273-1.html*


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Desert Joy my condolences at the loss of your friend. I understand your anger.
> 
> Betty you are so loved here. I get such joy every post of yours that I read. I feel blessed to have "met" you. Hope someday it can be in person.
> 
> NanaCaren loved the hot cocoa cup cookies. So yummy looking.
> 
> Happy anniversary to DayLily and to Puplover. May you two couples have many more years together with your DHs.
> 
> PurpleFi love the scumble. Going to go look at more in a google search.
> 
> Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic!


Great, I am not alone, :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

GrannyGoode said:


> Hello! Don't want to call you "Puppy" and I dare not call you "Lover" lolololololol
> (Am I sick, or what the h***)
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, the six sweetlings in my avatar are some of my grandchildren. They live right here in Columbia MO, the li'l rascals. Yeah, I get down on the carpet with them and we rassle around, or they get to throw autumn leaves onto me in a big pile when we're in the FRONT yard (no dog poop there, I keep an eye on the neighbors). It's all good!!


Too funny.

Love the avatar with the grandchildren. I did a photo like that of my grandchildren too but half as many as in yours.

Can't wait to see photos of your knitting!!!


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> -----------------
> DearBetty- self esteem is so fragile! I think every one of us at one time or another has suffered from lack of it.
> 
> I came from the same type of family - and although I put on a good show, I still fight the feelings that I am not good enough which was helped greatly when I realized that each and everyone of us feel that - even those who seem to most confident. I was so fortunate to meet my husband -but my sister didn't and it affected her far too much over her life.
> She never believed in herself - and she married twice to people who tore her down rather than built her up. So sad.
> I think that is what is the hardest about her having alzheimers- she never felt loved and reacted to it all her life.
> 
> Everyone has the right to be loved - you are certainly loved here - we see your kindness and your good wishes and your very sweet kind personality. I know that there are quite a few of us here who were raised in sad circumstances -- I know of a couple who have talked to me about it. Just
> remember there are a lot of your sisters and brothers who deal with the same feelings you deal with. We might just hide them better.
> 
> I know that with me I was given Pat - don't know why, but he has brought me up rather than torn me down. I don't know how that happened as many times it doesn't - if we don't have self worth we don't think we are worth anything and sometimes, like my sister we choose those who agree with us. Dont ever think you don't have the right to be anywhere. You are a kind, loving mother and a good wife. We love you and we are covering your back as we do for each other on this thread.
> 
> I am so glad you feel you can talk to us.
> 
> It is interesting - you will never know how many times I have posted here and afterwards worried about whether I 'overstepped' or sounded as if I was boasting , and on and on. I have learned when I am doing that to myself.
> 
> Please know we love your posts, we look forward to spending time with you and DON'T ever feel you can't post what you are feeling here.
> 
> There isn't one person on this Tea Party who doesn't value you. Personally, I am here if you ever need to vent - pm's are a good way too -- but don't be afraid to talk to us.


~~~Shirley, beautifully said....and a beautiful picture!


----------



## Cashmeregma

HandyFamily said:


> I wish Fale could be with you...  It's so unfair...
> 
> The word musaka actually comes from arab, not from greek. It means coldened (when you make a hot meal get cold... ?) or something like that...
> 
> We still have the hedgie, yes, even gave him his firth bath today - he bit me (he does that when he's upset), but he bit the towel much harder, it was very funny to watch his face - so much like a dog when he/she is taking it on something, like a toy or piece of cloth or something like that... I almost expected Eji to start roaring like my late dog...
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> He's fun to have around - and David enjoys him, even though I am the only one in the family who touches Eji... He is quite a naughty one. I wish I had some sort of background on taking care of him though. Like I really didn't expect him to pope all over his cage - and anywhere else he can - info on the net can be really misleading sometimes.


So glad to hear from you again Handy Family. Always enjoy your posts, recipes, knitting, and stories of the family.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> My mom sent this link to me, interesting. Mother Nature so beautiful, and scary and dangerous. I'm amazed these people just stood there and didnt think about damage to their home or themselves.
> 
> Have you ever seen an ice tsunami?
> It happened on the south side of Lac des Mille, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada.
> It destroyed more than 20 houses in 15 minutes!
> 
> https://youtube.googleapis.com/v/Wbs8tN8xlxA


~~~Puplover....I couldn't open this. It wasn't "blue" like links so often are. Should the "s" be a "c"? I have never seen an ice tsunami (or even heard of one),,,now I want to!\ :wink:Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> My mom sent this link to me, interesting. Mother Nature so beautiful, and scary and dangerous. I'm amazed these people just stood there and didnt think about damage to their home or themselves.
> 
> Have you ever seen an ice tsunami?
> It happened on the south side of Lac des Mille, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada.
> It destroyed more than 20 houses in 15 minutes!
> 
> https://youtube.googleapis.com/v/Wbs8tN8xlxA


~~~Puplover....I couldn't open this. It wasn't "blue" like links so often are. Should the "s" be a "c"? I have never seen an ice tsunami (or even heard of one),,,now I want to!\ :wink:Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad life with Eji is going well apart from the pooping. I have only ever been aware of wild ones, and never noticed a problem- but they were out in the garden.
> At least with Guinea Pigs of whom I have had many you get little pellets and they can go in the compost.
> I hope to go to the lawyer on Thursday evening to see if I can afford to do anything through legal channels, to get it through to the family that I do have rights.


I hope so much the lawyer will be able to help you. Who ever knew this would turn into a nightmare like this. May all the forces of Heaven be with you in this one Julie. Bushels of Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

gottastch said:


> You mean the world to us, Betty! You don't have to be good with words, etc., etc., etc. I love to read your posts and see what you are up to. I'm so sorry about your past, as no child should feel that way but please know you are loved and admired here just for being who you are!!! Learn to like yourself first and it will grow into love...baby steps   Also, DON'T listen to that naughty voice in your head!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

GrannyGoode said:


> You don't resemble a bulldog at all!! Bless your soul, you are just the sweetest lady. Been fighting lung cancer since May 2012. Never smoked in my life; but hey, we all have to breathe in the same air, don't we now? Cancer-free again, by the grace of God and heartfelt prayers from numberless wonderful people. Mama used to say, "When Sandy falls, she bounces." That be true enough. So I bounced right back into KP, where I belong.
> 
> Still and all . . . Heavenly Father's will shall be done, and apparently my work on this ol' earth ain't done yet, for which I am most grateful. Now I'm back on my wheels again, still have two more lung surgeries coming up (yippee! or not) and GI surgery (what a gas! lololol).
> 
> Going into the OR last Tuesday, almost a week ago, my son asked me what I was thinking. He's usually on the ball when I get that faraway look in my eyes. Told him it was high time I went out and bought me some roller blades. "Don't forget the helmet and knee pads," he said. "What fer?" I quickly retorted. "Didn't need sech things when I had them reg'lar metal skates thet I tightened up with thet dumb ol' metal key back in the '50s." Three minutes later I was sound asleep.
> 
> They can remove parts of my body, but they'll never take the Kentucky out of this ol' hillbilly hen.


You are such an inspiration. So glad you are cancer free again. If attitude is a cure, then you will be cured. Let us know when your surgeries are coming up so we can all send you a big group hug and hold you in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> welcome to the double post club Carol.


~~er.....thanks? :?: :?: :?: 
Any solutions? I don't know what I do for this to happen. Do I have a virus? It's a puzzlement!  :?:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea, for you!! I have another 30 to go so it's a long road---hopefully, a lifetime change. The first thing I noticed was that I no longer had the heartburn I used to get---found out that the starchy food were the cause so I still limit my intake of bread & pasta. I substitute brown rice and try to get as many grains and nuts as I can. I know the combinations are sometimes strange, but they work...and I love not feeling guilty about eating nuts.


So glad things are going so well for you. It is amazing the positive changes we can do for ourselves and it is often enjoyable. Bravo dear and keep up the good work, which I know you will.

You keep up the good work too Gottastch!!


----------



## iamsam

great news about leslie - healing energy continues her way.

I'm sending you heavy sleepy energy so you get lots of rest - we don't want you laid up next.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to let you all know, my niece, Leslie, has made it through, now 2 surguries, they did a vein reroute, or what ever its called, her foot has good pulse, although fri. was a miserable day for her, she was having charlie horses in leg and cried so hard all day, mom sat on one side and i on the other, praying and crying for her. they planned to take her back in to see what was causing the pain, well they did and she had a blood clot in there, so they cleaned it all out and she rested well last night, i stayed all night with her, and she slept good, i knew she prob. would as worn out as she was, i came home and fixed her up a fruit dish and got us a crock pot of something warm going and went to bed. and slept 3 hrs, i am fixing to turn in now, Thank you all for the prayers going up for her.
> they are giving her potassium and she will be on cumidon for the rest of her life in some dosage or other. ok, i will catch up later.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Zoe, welcome back. How is your dad and how are you????



5mmdpns said:


> This was actually in May of 2013. An ice tsunami happens when there is a break in the ice on the water and the wind pushes the ice put onto the land. It is a frequent happening where ever there are huge bodies of inland water. Lac des Mille Lac is about 50 miles from where I live. The place is a fishing place and the "homes" are actually summer cottages that get rented out.
> 
> Sorry that my life has been so filled with emotional and physical upheaval lately. I dont know if I am at the end of all of these things or not. In any event, I am taking this time to give y'all a big hug and warm thoughts! (I cant name everyone, so this is for all of the KTP family and for Sam!) Sam, you are the best Grandpa going to introduce Bentley to the finer things of life, like the black coffee. Have you taught him about dill pickles yet? Zoe


----------



## iamsam

just remember as you eat them that it was for a good cause. lol

sam



pammie1234 said:


> For some reason I haven't gotten any notices today. So, I had to do a search and now you are found. I just hope that everyone has ad a good day. I went shopping with DD. She looked for some pillows, but couldn't find what she wanted. Then we went to Hobby Lobby and Walmart. I needed lots of food as I had not shopped since I came back in town. I also succumbed to buying Girl Scout cookies. I hope the fat and calories have been removed!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I knew you would notice. Love you
> 
> Trisha


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You too!


----------



## iamsam

would you share the pattern melody - that is a great pattern.

sam



gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here or a bit after. I had just written up a post and it disappeared. Weird.
> 
> Gage was off to bed tonight at 7:30, he was crying and saying he had a bad headache. I tucked him in and he asked for some extra blankets and to turn the heater on. He had no fever. I just checked him a bit ago and despite the blankets and heater he is cool to the touch. But sleeping peacefully.
> 
> So I decided to get to work and make a hat to go with the purple baby sweater I finished. Here is what I have got done tonight. The 2nd photo is a close up of pattern.
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up and then to bed probably, as I have to work in the morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

HandyFamily said:


> I absolutely love freeform!
> 
> And the process is... all of it. Crochet, knitting, weaving, felting, tunisian - everything in one, anything you think of... that's the beauty of it!


Your designs are so amazing. Are some of those free form? I believe so as I'd never seen anything like them before.


----------



## Bulldog

Page 34:
Will take a moment here and thank Shirley, June, Spider, Joy, Kate and any others who might have slipped my memory for your loving comments. Don't know what possessed me to write what I was feeling this morning, and pray I didn't put a damper on anyone's beautiful day.We may never meet, but want you to know you all are a true blessing from above and deeply deeply cherished.

Valerie, looking forward to your project pictures.
Caren, D.J. did good. Loved today's coffee pictures.
Purple, your pictures are just so soothing to look at. Loved your scumble. I am a purple and red lover.
Shirley, your wall hanging is just gorgeous. You are so very talented and I have such admiration for you as a person.


----------



## iamsam

when I was growing up the was a sunday school class called the joy class - jesus first - others second - yourself last. and if you had time for yourself you weren't doing enough for jesus and others. warped my entire view of myself - that I wasn't very important - it took a long time to realize I was important also - that I could love myself and do nice things for myself and still have time for jesus and others.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, he was a great guy, loved by many, and helped many. Problem was he never loved himself.
> I heard myself being self-deprecating in watercolor class. I was embarrassed as the other students are artists and feeling slow learner and awkward. I'm new at this and have to learn to enjoy learning and not compare. Doesn't even matter why just have to learn to recognize being self-deprecating and STOP. It will honor what Fritz taught me, you need to love yourself.
> I think many in our generation were taught "not to be so high and mighty". Don't know what they were trying to teach but sometimes message relates to not liking yourself.
> Sorry, off my soap box.


----------



## Cashmeregma

DaylilyDawn said:


> Thank you all for the anniversary wishes.


Happy Anniversary DaylilyDawn. Your life has been full of much love and much suffering. May the coming years bring hope for all of you. How tragic, almost losing one son when he was trying to keep you from losing your other son. Hugs and enjoy that Anniversary. You've earned it. The Mongolian Grill is wonderful isn't it!!!! First one I went to was in Russia and there were real Mongolians there. The cashiers sat on the counter cross-legged. That was the first time I learned my DH might be able to cook. He chose his spices and I liked his dish better than mine. :shock:


----------



## gagesmom

3:45pm and I am ready for some down time. (mommy on the computer time. ;-) ;-) )

Worked this morning and when I got home I did the dishes, folded and put away the laundry, and got the vaccuming done.

I am going to go back and catch up. See you all soon.


----------



## angelam

jheiens said:


> *My thought on yarn weight:* You'll have to use what you can get. If these are your choices, just get the measurements correct and call it ''close enough for government work. Okay?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy. DK it is.


----------



## iamsam

grannygoode - how nice of you to stop in and share a cuppa with us. we will be here all week so don't hesitate to return as soon as you can - there is always fresh hot tea and there will be an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sam



GrannyGoode said:


> Just past midnight, 19 Jan 2014 here in Missouri, and just getting back to KP. My goodness, can't wait to read the 27 pages of loving neighbourly notes and caring dialogue taking place here!! Causes me to wonder greatly, you know . . . sometimes miles mean nothing.
> 
> I know that to be true, because I've seen it on KP time and time again. We come together, we share, we care, then we drift elsewhere to tend to other persons and errands, etc., knowing full well that real live friends are only a few mouse clicks away . . .
> 
> AIN'T NO SUCH THING AS MILES WHEN YOU GOT KP. :-D


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic!


~~~ :lol: :lol: :lol: And Welcome to THAT club, Gwen!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I don't know who mentioned the GErman short rows but thank you so much. I always had a problem with the wrap and turn short rows leaving a space. This solves the problem nicely.
> So thank you again!
> Junek


Thank you from me too.


----------



## iamsam

Jodi - we are having a knit-a-palooza here in defiance in October - would love to have you join us - it will be the first weekend.

sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Thank you Junek for your warm welcome. Love meeting new people, even though it may not be face to face. Looking forward to more posts from Sam.
> Would love to have a knitting tea party, doesn't it sound like fun?
> Am presently trying to interest local ladies in getting together for a knitting group. Will keep you posted on any progress I make.
> Jodi


----------



## angelam

5mmdpns said:


> This was actually in May of 2013. An ice tsunami happens when there is a break in the ice on the water and the wind pushes the ice put onto the land. It is a frequent happening where ever there are huge bodies of inland water. Lac des Mille Lac is about 50 miles from where I live. The place is a fishing place and the "homes" are actually summer cottages that get rented out.
> 
> Sorry that my life has been so filled with emotional and physical upheaval lately. I dont know if I am at the end of all of these things or not. In any event, I am taking this time to give y'all a big hug and warm thoughts! (I cant name everyone, so this is for all of the KTP family and for Sam!) Sam, you are the best Grandpa going to introduce Bentley to the finer things of life, like the black coffee. Have you taught him about dill pickles yet? Zoe


Hi Zoe, glad to see you back. Big hugs back to you! Take care of yourself and drop in when you can. x


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Turtle Lake, near us had ice come on shore when it was breaking up in the spring about 4 years ago, the piles were more than 20 feet high & several houses & cabins were damaged or destroyed. It can be a scary site. I looked but could not see any photos on the internet, I know they were in our local paper at that time.


I saw Turtle Lake on Google maps. 20 feet high, wow that would be scary. I read explorer stories and this one talked about explosions in the ice and pillars breaking through of enormous size. Many of the boats were crushed and totally destroyed and they would have to set out on foot. Even after reading all that and trying to imagine it, it still is something to see a video and hear the ice forming and see it growing. Just amazing. Did you go to see it? I should go up to the lake more in winter and see the formations.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I posted it. I use it all the time. It's easy to remember and sometimes I don't want the little holes unless they are a design element. I found that the ladies in the classes I teach find it easier to learn as it doesn't break the rhythm of your knitting. I use it in my Wingspans in fact in almost all short row knitting.
Trisha



Angora1 said:


> Thank you from me too.


----------



## iamsam

the hot chocolate cups are a definite to do - will copy it off for the children to make tomorrow since they have the day off.

thanks for sharing caren

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -6C/ 21F and snowing at 05:12. The house is very quiet the only noise is the ticking of the clocks and the clicking of the keys as I type.
> 
> Today's coffee chosen by DJ before she went to bed last night. She wants to make the hot chocolate cookie cups.
> 
> Soothing healing thoughts for those in need, comfy cozy hugs for all.


----------



## iamsam

sending lots of healing energy to you mum - thank goodness they got ahead of it and she did not lose her foot. not it's time for you to get some rest - if you can - my goodness - that was a hot spell.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone 9pm Sund and I am just joining on the new TP. I havent read anything yet for days. I do know that you have sent good wishes for my mum and thank you so much. She is doing pretty good. Still in hospital, the doc said he is not in a hurry for her to go home if she is happy to stay for a couple more days and she is happy with that. She really isnt having any nursing now just rest and being looked after. It has taken quite a bit out of her. I guess Darrowil has told you how bad our weather was... 5 days in a row of between 42c and 46c. That is the longest spell of that high ever recorded. Dreadful. It has only been about 23c yesterday and today. My poor plants have suffered. :-( I will try to catch up a bit and get the idea of how all of you have been.
> By the way DD has had 5 straight nights of sleeping and not vomiting... YAY.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you, Zoe. Miss you and keep thinking of you and praying for you.



5mmdpns said:


> This was actually in May of 2013. An ice tsunami happens when there is a break in the ice on the water and the wind pushes the ice put onto the land. It is a frequent happening where ever there are huge bodies of inland water. Lac des Mille Lac is about 50 miles from where I live. The place is a fishing place and the "homes" are actually summer cottages that get rented out.
> 
> Sorry that my life has been so filled with emotional and physical upheaval lately. I dont know if I am at the end of all of these things or not. In any event, I am taking this time to give y'all a big hug and warm thoughts! (I cant name everyone, so this is for all of the KTP family and for Sam!) Sam, you are the best Grandpa going to introduce Bentley to the finer things of life, like the black coffee. Have you taught him about dill pickles yet? Zoe


----------



## Bulldog

Page 36:
Daralene, I am so sorry for the problems your brother has caused, but pray that this will be a turning point in his life and old wounds can be healed. I am so glad you and DH have new friends in your life. I am sure the role model that you as a couple create is one to inspire others. You certainly have been someone I have looked up to.

Thank you Gwen and Kathy for your kind comments. God isn't through with me yet and I am still workin on me too. I, too, am embarking on a diet this year. Not sure whether it will be the Dash or Eat to Live Diet, but am working on getting 50-60 pounds off. I just need to feel better physically and am concerned about the loss of muscle tone in my legs. Time to take charge. 
I do so apologize to you all regarding my posts. Don't know what possessed me to share it. Morbid posting. SS and church were wonderful today and good dose of medicine. I don't ever want to be responsible for bringing another human being down. I love you all too much for that.


----------



## iamsam

congrats daylilydawn - it's always nice to hear of long married couples - proves it can be done - something the younger generation should learn -

I love Mongolian grills - unfortunately none are too close here.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Tonight my husband I celebrated 39 years together. We went to BD's Mongolian Grill because I had a coupon for it, by printing out the email I got from them , our meal was 12,99 a piece. So we got a meal for under 30 dollars . Anytime we can do that he is happy.
> I finished up the gloves I was making using Knit Picks Stroll Fingering weight yarn in the color Black. I will be using them with my uniform so it had to be black in color. My tutorial will have instructions for worsted weight and fingering weight yarns to make gloves with using the Magic Loop. I am looking forward to teaching it to the ones who are interested.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, great pictures, there is no place on earth like the Rockies, they are so beautiful. We are lucky to live near them.
> 
> The quilted picture you posted a couple of pages back with the bear &? Eagle is my favorite of all I have seen so far. Just beautiful.


Agreed, just beautiful photos. I see I had even visited the Rocky posts and had my other avatar back then. Have been appreciating Designer sharing her wonderful photos of her area for a long time. That chinook arch looks like it is below the roof of the house near her. Amazing.


----------



## martina

You shared it because you needed to, and knew that you were among friends. We all need to cry as well as laugh.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm having a very slow moment...googled scumbling/scumble and still don't understand what it is. Can anyone explain it? I've seen pictures of paintings, knitting, crochet, a book series.....what is it in regard to what PurpleFi posted. What is the process? Like I said, I'm slow here....to me it is just lovely knittting/crochet.


Basically you start with a bit of knitting or crochet or both and then add more bits as the fancy takes you. Suits me down to the ground as no patterns are involved. It istype of freeform knitting and crochet.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Got a text yesterday that one of my brothers had a biopsy done on his throat yesterday. I am not going to get upset until the results come in as just too much has been going on already with Christopher's brain aneurysm and my mother's health problems and last year my one brother with a staph infection in his brain and throughout body. This brother has had a tough life with addiction and I pray this will wake him up. He has not seen much of the family for many, many years, so we will see what this will bring. He had one of my sisters take him for the biopsy, so this is a change already and she said friends from the church went with him, so this leads me to think he has started turning his life around before this even happened. Hard time accepting him because he used my mother and left her practically broke and she had to sell her house. That was the only thing my dad had to leave my mother, the house, so it leaves a bad taste. Mom hasn't talked with him for years as she knows she will feel sorry and he will use her again. I think she also is trying to protect herself as she knows it would kill her to dwell on him and his choices. I see this as an opportunity for him although feelings are mixed as I would never wish cancer on anyone.
> 
> Last night we had dinner with the sweetest couple. They have children 17, 13, and 9. I am so impressed with them and their outlook on life and raising children. They let us know they want to be friends with us and be around people with successful marriages. They have been married 20 years and the husband works with my husband at the school. Not often where we like the husband and wife both, at least me. I often am friends with one and just tolerate the other, but they are both just wonderful people, as were the young Quaker couple we had dinner with a few months ago. Some lovely people coming into our lives. We closed the restaurant out with apologies to the workers as they finally flashed the lights at the front since we were so involved in our conversations. The food was really great too.


~~~Oh Daralene....you have certainly had more than your share of family issues. Strengthening & hearty prayers coming your way for you and your mom and your siblings.

Loved hearing about your dinner with new friends. I hope the friendships flourish & fulfill.
My DH & I have always tried to make at least one new friend each year. We haven't always done that, but it fun trying.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Got a text yesterday that one of my brothers had a biopsy done on his throat yesterday. I am not going to get upset until the results come in as just too much has been going on already with Christopher's brain aneurysm and my mother's health problems and last year my one brother with a staph infection in his brain and throughout body. This brother has had a tough life with addiction and I pray this will wake him up. He has not seen much of the family for many, many years, so we will see what this will bring. He had one of my sisters take him for the biopsy, so this is a change already and she said friends from the church went with him, so this leads me to think he has started turning his life around before this even happened. Hard time accepting him because he used my mother and left her practically broke and she had to sell her house. That was the only thing my dad had to leave my mother, the house, so it leaves a bad taste. Mom hasn't talked with him for years as she knows she will feel sorry and he will use her again. I think she also is trying to protect herself as she knows it would kill her to dwell on him and his choices. I see this as an opportunity for him although feelings are mixed as I would never wish cancer on anyone.
> 
> Last night we had dinner with the sweetest couple. They have children 17, 13, and 9. I am so impressed with them and their outlook on life and raising children. They let us know they want to be friends with us and be around people with successful marriages. They have been married 20 years and the husband works with my husband at the school. Not often where we like the husband and wife both, at least me. I often am friends with one and just tolerate the other, but they are both just wonderful people, as were the young Quaker couple we had dinner with a few months ago. Some lovely people coming into our lives. We closed the restaurant out with apologies to the workers as they finally flashed the lights at the front since we were so involved in our conversations. The food was really great too.


~~~Oh Daralene....you have certainly had more than your share of family issues. Strengthening & hearty prayers coming your way for you and your mom and your siblings.

Loved hearing about your dinner with new friends. I hope the friendships flourish & fulfill.
My DH & I have always tried to make at least one new friend each year. We haven't always done that, but it fun trying.
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

now what do you do with the results of your scrumble?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from SUNNY!!!!! Surrey. The birds are singing their little heads off and the forecast says no rain until Thursday. :thumbup:
> 
> A bain marie is a baking tin 1/3 filled with water into which you stand your dish to be baked. Can't remember why you do it, but you do, cos my Nanna told me to.
> 
> Melody love the pattern you are doing for the little hat, of course the colours are perfect.
> 
> Sugar, so glad your Mum is happy and your DD had some good nights.
> 
> SHirley, never seen cloud formation like that - the only Chinooks I know are the big twin rotar helicopter that fly overhead to the RAF base.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Sunday photos....


----------



## iamsam

could we have a picture of your dr who scarf please?

sam



angelam said:


> Ditto. Just finished the Dr Who scarf so I'm about to start on some warm socks for me. Haven't made socks in years so this should be fun!


----------



## PurpleFi

jheiens said:


> *My thought on yarn weight:* You'll have to use what you can get. If these are your choices, just get the measurements correct and call it ''close enough for government work. Okay?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Love that, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I posted it. I use it all the time. It's easy to remember and sometimes I don't want the little holes unless they are a design element. I found that the ladies in the classes I teach find it easier to learn as it doesn't break the rhythm of your knitting. I use it in my Wingspans in fact in almost all short row knitting.
> Trisha


How Short our memories are. Short rows and short memories. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks Onthewingsofadove!!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Caught up now,

Betty- Girl you gotta know that we LOVE you to the moon and back. You are great with words. Ever response you type comes from the heart and you can't word anything better then that. It is sometimes hard to love ourselves and accept compliments growing up in a messed up home. Been there, done that. It took me years of counselling and someone to truly love me, before I could love myself. 

Grannygoode- You don't even know how happy I was to hear from you yesterday. You are one tough cookie and I truly admire you. I have missed you, but am soooooooo happy you are back.

Angora- Prayers going up for your brother.

I know I am missing some people but know that my arms are wrapped around you, prayers are on my lips and love is in my heart for all of you.


----------



## Bulldog

Daralene, my precious Sister, Your words brought me to tears. Don't know why I am so emotional today and posted these thoughts, but our SS lesson was on creation and how our maker knew us before we were in our mother's womb, He knew what our whole life would be like and loved us. I believe this lesson spoke to my heart and is already at work in healing my heart. 
Maybe someone else on here is having a difficult time and maybe that is why my fingers typed what my heart was feeling. I pray this discussion has helped you if you are out there in cyberspace to know your ARE and always have been loved.


----------



## PurpleFi

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I posted it. I use it all the time. It's easy to remember and sometimes I don't want the little holes unless they are a design element. I found that the ladies in the classes I teach find it easier to learn as it doesn't break the rhythm of your knitting. I use it in my Wingspans in fact in almost all short row knitting.
> Trisha


I used it on my dreambird and as you say no holes. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

so anxious to see the finished sweaters Valerie - please post pictures when you are finished.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Those of you who know me trough KTP know that I don't keep a 'stash' but yesterday I weakened a bit and bought two knitting yarns for which I've projects planned, which just about makes that act of purchase acceptable! I've seen a pretty short-sleeved cardigan in the Debbie Bliss rustic knits leaflet and it should suit me even though it is really chunky with cables and I'm no slender sapling. The yarn on the cardigan modelled is shown in a chunky tweed-effect yarn and is in complete contrast to the variegated grey and green with twinkle that I bought in one of our cut-price stores (B&M Homestores for the Brit Isles KTP-ers). In spite of that contrast I think it will look rather well. I also bought sufficient of a clover-pink Aran-weight yarn to make a casual jacket in Aran knitting. Our Aran will love it! So I'd better get on with the knitting!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> now what do you do with the results of your scrumble?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam. I used it on a bag I made for all my bits ande bobs when I go and do a course. Posted a photo this moring, but here it is again


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> now what do you do with the results of your scrumble?
> 
> sam


I did another Gwennie


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> what is the difference between real oatmeal and rolled oats?
> 
> sam


Sam oatmeal is best soaked overnight in water then cooked slowly in a double boiler with some salt...also what is used to make Scottish oatcakes 
Rolled oats ate cooked in boiling water or water/milk with some salt,then simmered till the oats are cooked ..approx 15/20 mins


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> That was amazing. I saw a smaller version a few weeks ago but nothing like this. After I watched this one I saw a few photos of the Thunder Bay one. Something that you can hear it forming like breaking glass. Thank you to your mother and you for sharing.


~~~finally saw the ice tsunami....incredible. I have never seen anything like that....where did this happen? How often does this happen? I have some research to do!
Thanks, Dawn.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh Daralene....you have certainly had more than your share of family issues. Strengthening & hearty prayers coming your way for you and your mom and your siblings.
> 
> Loved hearing about your dinner with new friends. I hope the friendships flourish & fulfill.
> My DH & I have always tried to make at least one new friend each year. We haven't always done that, but it fun trying.
> Carol il/oh


Thank you Carol. I know you have had too. Think this is what they call "life" and we just have to keep getting on as best as we can.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> KateB wrote:
> Purple - Your scumble looks great! (This machine keeps insisting it's a stumble!)
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Love your sense of humor. You are either inspiring me or making me laugh. I raise my glass to you if I don't fall first.


Well of I fall first you will have something soft to land on


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Turned 68 last year and lovin' it. Something so wonderful about not being controlled by hormones. Now if I could just get rid of the trouble walking. Hey who ever told us it would be hard. There are hard parts for sure, but I am still lovin' it Big time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Gage woke up feeling better today, I am thankful for that. I worry when Gage gets sick. As mothers I guess we all do when our kids get sick. I am on the edge of feeling ok and not feeling ok. Hoping a nice relaxing sit by the wood stove and knit night will do me good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog...don't feel bad about posting, please. It got a lot of us to think about life and for a while we all held hands. We laugh together and we cry together. What are friends for if not for both. Life is full of joy and sorrow. Our scars from childhood are scars just like from an operation. I think by talking things out we let these things out. Holding them in helps them to fester. Perhaps we should thank you!!


----------



## Bulldog

Sandy, I keep forgetting to welcome you. Forgive my one brain cell. We are so thrilled to have you. Thank you for sharing your story. You are truly admired already. Love your Avatar.

Dawn, I somehow missed your Anniversary. So wish you a good one. Glad to hear DH is going to be an RN. We need good, compassionate ones and he fills the bill.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Well of I fall first you will have something soft to land on


LOL I would make a very good pillow in fact. I think you would want me to fall first as I might crush you. :-o


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Gage woke up feeling better today, I am thankful for that. I worry when Gage gets sick. As mothers I guess we all do when our kids get sick. I am on the edge of feeling ok and not feeling ok. Hoping a nice relaxing sit by the wood stove and knit night will do me good.


Hope you are soon feeling back to your normal self. Not easy to feel sick at the same time as your child and not easy at all when you are getting ready to move.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bulldog said:


> Page 34:
> 
> Purple, your pictures are just so soothing to look at. Loved your scumble. I am a purple and red lover.
> 
> Thank you and you are truly welcome. I sometimes wear red with my purple and of course my hair is red :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

betty - I look forward to you posts everyday - and if you aren't on I wonder what has happened - don't ever doubt your importance to the knitting tea party - we all love you and wish good things for you. we love you "to the moon and back" also.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Sam, he was a great guy, loved by many, and helped many. Problem was he never loved himself.
> I heard myself being self-deprecating in watercolor class. I was embarrassed as the other students are artists and feeling slow learner and awkward. I'm new at this and have to learn to enjoy learning and not compare. Doesn't even matter why just have to learn to recognize being self-deprecating and STOP. It will honor what Fritz taught me, you need to love yourself.
> I think many in our generation were taught "not to be so high and mighty". Don't know what they were trying to teach but sometimes message relates to not liking yourself.
> Sorry, off my soap box.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, Joy.
> My Jim is having horrible hypoglycemic attacks and refuses to get in with the Dr before his scheculed appointment. He does not eat right, sleep right, has poor vision and hearing, and has tremendous pain in his feet from neuropathy. He just won't take care of himself and sometimes I feel like he is playing Russian Roulette with death.
> I have not mastered loving myself. I grew up in a very dysfunctional home and to be quite honest never truly felt loved. I remember a little girl who used to sit on the side of the ditch in her back yard and cry to the man in the sky "Why did you make me if there is no love here for me." I didn't even know that man back then, but I know he heard and cried with me.
> I have carried low self esteem all my life. Just last night at our SS Class dinner at El Sombrero (it was wonderful and lots of laughter) I could hear or feel a small voice saying "you shouldn't be here. You aren't as good as these people". I battle it every day. Sometimes, I don't even feel I should be on this site, as I am not good with words like Jynx, Daralene, and so many others, but there is love here and I keep coming back every chance I get. I pray I can mean to you all what you mean to me.


----------



## gagesmom

Off for now as it is 4:30 and I have to go and look for something to cook for supper.

Has been snowing off and on all day and it is so cold out there.

Be back later on.


----------



## sassafras123

Betty, I love you and do t apologize for letting us know you. I love being real. I think that's one of the charms of being 72. Finally I can do things my way and be real. I've been a people pleaser for too long. Then when you liked me I never thought it was real. If you only knew lurked in my head. Now if you like me I accept that and if you don't I'm. not shattered.
Shirley, thank you for Sharing. I admire you so much. It's an honor to know you.
Angora, sister of my heart, love you. Anytime you want to pm me I'd be honored.
Angela, love to have knitapalooza on the desert. Love it here. But we are small, isolated sans LYS. But I would certainly be able to attend one anywhere in southwest. And switching venues would give others chance to attend. One year Sam's, one year southeast, one year southwest, one year northwest, one year north east, one year England or Scotland, one year Australia, etc. One can dream can't one? 
Jogged 40 min. Walked 20 with Maya. She chased three JACK rabbits. No snow geese today. Think I jogged 40 min. In honor of Fritz. Certainly didn't expect to do that. My previous best since I started jogging again was 30 min.
For those dieting my best wishes for success. I too am dieting as I am 35 pounds overweight. Mostly increasing exercise, stopped snacking and using portion control. Have lost 6 pounds in Jan. so far. Course scales are heartbreaker and I can show 2-3 pound gain. Overnight if I eat salty meal. And , I love salt! Not a sweet eater. My snacks were popcorn or peanut butter pretzels.


----------



## sassafras123

Zone, love hearing from you again.
For everyone who shared to me thank you. I am overwhelmed. This is a wonderful family.


----------



## agnescr

I was away ONE day and I have about 40 pages to catch up on, and still haven't finished reading last weeks KTP......slooooooooowwwwwww down


----------



## Bulldog

ZOE!!!!!!!! So glad to see you posting...You have certainly had a rough patch, but prayer warriors have been at work on your behalf. Try and take care of you as best you can in the midst of all your caregiving. We love you and have missed you.

Julie, continued prayers for your finances to improve and for this stressful situation with Fale to be resolve. You so don't deserve any of this

Dalily...thank you for sharing your story. I am sure I am joined by all my sister's of the heart in extending my love and admiration for your sweet soul. You have perservered through the worst of circumstances...another strong woman added to our midst.


----------



## Bulldog

Page 40:
Joy, you are the sweetest soul and brought me to tears again. I cannot say it enough...don't know why I posted these thoughts, but pray it was for a good reason, like helping someone else here who may also have the same type of feelings.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Praying things go well so you can at least have news of Fale if you can't talk to him. It's a difficult situation for you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


It is not easy at all. My next hurdle will be cost, I suspect.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I hope so much the lawyer will be able to help you. Who ever knew this would turn into a nightmare like this. May all the forces of Heaven be with you in this one Julie. Bushels of Hugs.


Thanks, Angora!


----------



## iamsam

sounds like you are in for a bit or work and lots of fun.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, Have been extremely busy since Monday. Near our town there is a livestock auction and we went there monday possibly to get some feeder calves (not to young) Anyway we came back with 3 very young calves and one Jersey cow! All of us have been feeding, watering etc and it takes most of the day! Two of the little ones got sick but are better now and thank God, the Jersey is not giving too much milk, just a gallon a day. I just made about a quarter pound of butter form yesterday's milking. When our goats kid we're going to be buried in milk!! We can make cheese, butter and puddings etc. my Grandaughters love it so we'll be ok I think. Our state has such strict regulations concerning the sale of milk that we can't sell any of it otherwise my daughter and I would have a few more cows, she would love that.
> Sam, I've been praying for Gary, maybe when he wakes up on his 50th birthday, has a few cups of coffee he'll realize he feels the same as he did the day before! That's the way it was for me anyway. My Mom was a wonderful inspiration to me as well. To others facing surgeries, life changes I will be praying and thinking about you all.
> We seem to be getting a little snow every day and it is very cold! I'll keep reading when I can.


----------



## iamsam

what is eye catching?

and a garmin?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Purple, love scumbling. Are you going to teach a class.
> Shirley, thank you for sharing.
> Busy bee, I want to try eye-catching again. Even bought a garmin but can't figure how it works. Will take it to Bass Pro Shop later this month th and see if they can help me.
> Sugar, so glad DR had several good nights.
> Betty dear, thank you for sharing. You express what many of us feel. I have made a promise to myself to heal. I am going to reflect on my day at night and find one thing I love about myself even if it's as simple as "I love my thick hair" or I remembered to look at someone with eyes of compassion. It's going to take a lot of repetition to erase earlier messages. But I'm determined. Love you.


----------



## iamsam

a quadruple - you are outdoing your self gwenie.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


>


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> ZOE!!!!!!!! So glad to see you posting...You have certainly had a rough patch, but prayer warriors have been at work on your behalf. Try and take care of you as best you can in the midst of all your caregiving. We love you and have missed you.
> 
> Julie, continued prayers for your finances to improve and for this stressful situation with Fale to be resolve. You so don't deserve any of this
> 
> Dalily...thank you for sharing your story. I am sure I am joined by all my sister's of the heart in extending my love and admiration for your sweet soul. You have perservered through the worst of circumstances...another strong woman added to our midst.


I reckon it will be two years before things come right- barring disasters.


----------



## pammie1234

I don't know why I am not getting notifications, but I'm now behind 14 pages!


----------



## Bulldog

I am caught up, so will stop now to work on my square and check in before I go to bed.
Remember I told you about my friends who were robbed and shot? He is 78 and she is 74?
The perpetraitors have been caught. They will go to trial.
They both were shot in the head and lived!!! Talk about a miracle. The husband has a bullet lodged in his eye. They are both already out of the hospital. They are such loving, compassionate people. Can't help but believe they were under God's protective care. Just thought I would update you all. I know it will be hard for them to go back into their house. They have been staying with one of their children since their discharge from the hospital. I am sure this will leave emotional scars, so will continue to keep them on my prayer list. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## 81brighteyes

Remember I told you about my friends who were robbed and shot? He is 78 and she is 74?
The perpetraitors have been caught. They will go to trial.
They both were shot in the head and lived!!! Talk about a miracle. The husband has a bullet lodged in his eye. They are both already out of the hospital. They are such loving, compassionate people. Can't help but believe they were under God's protective care. Just thought I would update you all. I know it will be hard for them to go back into their house. They have been staying with one of their children since their discharge from the hospital. I am sure this will leave emotional scars, so will continue to keep them on my prayer list. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty[/quote]

I had not read about this couple, but just wanted to add that it is utterly amazing that they both survived and thankfully, the perpetrators have been caught and will go to trial. That is a real answer to prayer. Praying that they have a full recovery despite the fact that the husband still has a bullet in his eye. My heart goes out to them. Please keep us informed about them.


----------



## Grannypeg

I have often wondered how someone teaches freeform, since it is supposed to be making up something as you go a long????



martina said:


> If you enter Freeform crochet in Google it will give you some links there, better than I can explain. Hope this helps.


----------



## Grannypeg

What a great idea Julie. There must be something you can do.

I hope to go to the lawyer on Thursday evening to see if I can afford to do anything through legal channels, to get it through to the family that I do have rights.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

I remember those kind of skates and the skate key.

so good to see you back.

sam



GrannyGoode said:


> You don't resemble a bulldog at all!! Bless your soul, you are just the sweetest lady. Been fighting lung cancer since May 2012. Never smoked in my life; but hey, we all have to breathe in the same air, don't we now? Cancer-free again, by the grace of God and heartfelt prayers from numberless wonderful people. Mama used to say, "When Sandy falls, she bounces." That be true enough. So I bounced right back into KP, where I belong.
> 
> Still and all . . . Heavenly Father's will shall be done, and apparently my work on this ol' earth ain't done yet, for which I am most grateful. Now I'm back on my wheels again, still have two more lung surgeries coming up (yippee! or not) and GI surgery (what a gas! lololol).
> 
> Going into the OR last Tuesday, almost a week ago, my son asked me what I was thinking. He's usually on the ball when I get that faraway look in my eyes. Told him it was high time I went out and bought me some roller blades. "Don't forget the helmet and knee pads," he said. "What fer?" I quickly retorted. "Didn't need sech things when I had them reg'lar metal skates thet I tightened up with thet dumb ol' metal key back in the '50s." Three minutes later I was sound asleep.
> 
> They can remove parts of my body, but they'll never take the Kentucky out of this ol' hillbilly hen.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you five - sending soothing energy to you with hopes for an easier time for you.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> This was actually in May of 2013. An ice tsunami happens when there is a break in the ice on the water and the wind pushes the ice put onto the land. It is a frequent happening where ever there are huge bodies of inland water. Lac des Mille Lac is about 50 miles from where I live. The place is a fishing place and the "homes" are actually summer cottages that get rented out.
> 
> Sorry that my life has been so filled with emotional and physical upheaval lately. I dont know if I am at the end of all of these things or not. In any event, I am taking this time to give y'all a big hug and warm thoughts! (I cant name everyone, so this is for all of the KTP family and for Sam!) Sam, you are the best Grandpa going to introduce Bentley to the finer things of life, like the black coffee. Have you taught him about dill pickles yet? Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg

I echo Joy's sentiments. No matter our beginning or what we suffered growing up, we do all have our own talents.

Oh darlin', I am so sorry that you carry this burden still today. Your gifts are not Jynx's or Daralene's, or anyone else's. Your gifts are yours in that special combination that He gave just to you. Your heart-felt love for all those who cross your path whether here of in real life is visible to anyone with eyes to see or ears to hear.

Quite honestly, you would never be the priest or the Levite who pass by on the other side of the road when they saw the man who'd been beaten and robbed. You would be that ''good Samaritan'' regardless of the need for help. I just know it in my heart.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## DaylilyDawn

thewren said:


> what is eye catching?
> 
> and a garmin?
> 
> sam


Sam I think that is geochaching and A garmin is a GPS unit or Glopal Positioning System. They are very helpful for a driverwho is directionally challenged like me. I used to get lost driving to Tampa for my Daylily meetings. If I had written directions I was OK but if a road was closed due to construction I would have to detour and would not know which direction to take to go home.

I have started another pair of mittens, this time for a girl who comes through the crossing. She wanted green and I just happened to have a skein of neon green in my stash so I casted on for them.Have almost 2 inches done of the ribbing done so far.


----------



## iamsam

I think it is in time of stress that marriages pull together to get through.

healing energy zooming to your son and the hopes that a kidney shows up for him.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Thank you all for the anniversary wishes. The Mongolian Grill is where you pick your own combos of meats, seafood and veggies with a sauce and they cook it for you on a round circular grill. I like this type of food , having been introduced to it by my Aunt back in the very early days of the Vietnam war. My aunt is from South Korea and I have 3 half Korean cousins. My Aunt is the one who introduced me to many new foods I had never eaten before. The only thing she introduced to me that I didn't like was the toasted nori seaweed, it tasted like iodine.
> 
> When My Hubby and I married , people said we wouldn't last 6 months, well I think we did better than that. We have had our problems like every married couple and then we have had medical crisis with hubby, me and both sons. it started in 1999 when oldest son went into kidney failure and almost passed away. If I had not woke him up that day, he would have died in his sleep that night. He didn't realize he was so sick. Because one kidney continued to produce urine, he did not swell up. It was the toxins in the blood that were slowly killing him, his one remaining kidney could not handle the overload of filtering the toxins out. On Sept. 2, 2000 he received a kidney transplant.
> Then in Oct 1999 I was diagnosed with thyroid cancer and had my thyroid gland removed. It was one of the more aggressive cancer of the thyroid. I was lucky in the fact that it had not gotten out of the gland but it would have if I had waited much longer to get the lump examined. I was out of work till Jan 2 of 2000. I was getting ready to go to work when the phone rang. It was a hospital in Rocky Mount NC wanting to know if I would give them permission to operate on my youngest son. I asked why did he need an operation and that was when I found out he had been in a very bad wreck. He picked the weekend of the ice storm that hit the south east states in early 2000 to come home and to be tested to see if he could donate a kidney to his brother,
> but his accident prevented that. His vehicle hit black ice on I 95 and he went off the mountain side, hitting nose first and tumbling 7 times nose over tail down the mountain where it stopped leaning against a tree. My son said he could smell the gas and he thought it was going to explode, so he tried to get out of the car while hanging upside down. One of his feet was trapped by his boot string caught in a crack in the dashboard and he said he jerked his leg very hard to get it released. By doing that he broke both bones of the lower leg. It took him a year to recover from all of his injuries and surgeries he had to have afterwards. But the Navy took care of all of it since he was active duty at the time it happened. All of this happened between June 1999 and early Jan 2000
> 
> In late 2004 my husband was injured at work in an accident that left him with 3rd degree burns on the backs of his hands , a spot the size of a softball on his stomach , and a spot near his groin the size of a 50 cent piece. He had to have dressings changed every day on his burns and when he was allowed to come home the two spots were almost healed but his hands took longer to heal. One his hands had healed , he had to wear pressure gloves to keep the newly formed skin soft and moist so scarring would not happen. It took about a year but his hand look like he was never burned on them.
> So you see we have had our ups and downs
> recently my oldest son rejected the kidney after 13 years. He is back on peritoneal dialysis , he has more freedom that way. Before he got his transplant, he would pack all of the supplies he would need in his back pack and go to Disney World and be gone all day. He would go to the Medical Clinic at Disney and ask for a IV pole and a clean room to do a dialysis exchange and they provided him with what he needed He has a very positive outlook on what he can do and what he can't do because of the kidney issue.


----------



## ChrisEl

I thought I would share this link for anyone who would like to see a picture gallery of Bao Bao, the 5-month-old panda cub at the National Zoo in Washington D.C. She just made her public debut as she is now old enough to have visitors (a few at a time). Bao Bao (rhymes with How How) means precious or treasure. In addition to the photos, there is also a panda cam, for anyone interested. Looking at her always makes me smile, and I hope to get to the zoo eventually to see her "in person." In a few years, as I understand it, she will be moved to China.

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=864&sid=3432356&relgal=true#idx5


----------



## iamsam

now I see the strap - of course it is a bag - I don't think I am creative enough to scrumble -

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam. I used it on a bag I made for all my bits ande bobs when I go and do a course. Posted a photo this moring, but here it is again


----------



## iamsam

understood --- sam



agnescr said:


> Sam oatmeal is best soaked overnight in water then cooked slowly in a double boiler with some salt...also what is used to make Scottish oatcakes
> Rolled oats ate cooked in boiling water or water/milk with some salt,then simmered till the oats are cooked ..approx 15/20 mins


----------



## iamsam

so glad the perps were caught - healing energy to your friends - hopefully they will be able to return home and enjoy life.

will they do anything about the bullet lodged in his eye?

sam



Bulldog said:


> I am caught up, so will stop now to work on my square and check in before I go to bed.
> Remember I told you about my friends who were robbed and shot? He is 78 and she is 74?
> The perpetraitors have been caught. They will go to trial.
> They both were shot in the head and lived!!! Talk about a miracle. The husband has a bullet lodged in his eye. They are both already out of the hospital. They are such loving, compassionate people. Can't help but believe they were under God's protective care. Just thought I would update you all. I know it will be hard for them to go back into their house. They have been staying with one of their children since their discharge from the hospital. I am sure this will leave emotional scars, so will continue to keep them on my prayer list. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## DaylilyDawn

thewren said:


> I think it is in time of stress that marriages pull together to get through.
> 
> healing energy zooming to your son and the hopes that a kidney shows up for him.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam, he takes it one day at a time. He has been down this road before. When he got the first kidney transplant in 2000 he was the secondary person on the call list. The primary had gone out of town and had not taken his pager with him. My son then became the primary and got the kidney. It lasted till Sept 2013 when the kid coughed in his face and transmitted an upper respiratory infection to him. When you have a compromised immune system , all it takes to set off the rejection can be as simple as a common cold.


----------



## darowil

I'mreading about how old people feel. I feel every one of my years this morning. Woke up when David went got up and didn't really get back to sleep, so got up and was so picky with David that I decided for his sake I'd better go back to bed. More reading and I think I finally went to sleep when yet again woken by Maryanne. So stayed up, and David has gone to his Mums to do more sorting and see her- going with Vicky which will be nice for them to have time together. So now I've got no one to pick on. 
I do know though that my tiredness is not age related but how much i've been doing recently.
My camera has gone AWOL so you will need to wait still longer for promised photos- and by the time the camera returns I might have forgotten what I was going to post!
As I have over 40 pages here and the end of last weeks KTP I will just read and try not to comment much!


----------



## Pup lover

Bulldog said:


> Sam, he was a great guy, loved by many, and helped many. Problem was he never loved himself.
> I heard myself being self-deprecating in watercolor class. I was embarrassed as the other students are artists and feeling slow learner and awkward. I'm new at this and have to learn to enjoy learning and not compare. Doesn't even matter why just have to learn to recognize being self-deprecating and STOP. It will honor what Fritz taught me, you need to love yourself.
> I think many in our generation were taught "not to be so high and mighty". Don't know what they were trying to teach but sometimes message relates to not liking yourself.
> Sorry, off my soap box.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, Joy.
> My Jim is having horrible hypoglycemic attacks and refuses to get in with the Dr before his scheculed appointment. He does not eat right, sleep right, has poor vision and hearing, and has tremendous pain in his feet from neuropathy. He just won't take care of himself and sometimes I feel like he is playing Russian Roulette with death.
> I have not mastered loving myself. I grew up in a very dysfunctional home and to be quite honest never truly felt loved. I remember a little girl who used to sit on the side of the ditch in her back yard and cry to the man in the sky "Why did you make me if there is no love here for me." I didn't even know that man back then, but I know he heard and cried with me.
> I have carried low self esteem all my life. Just last night at our SS Class dinner at El Sombrero (it was wonderful and lots of laughter) I could hear or feel a small voice saying "you shouldn't be here. You aren't as good as these people". I battle it every day. Sometimes, I don't even feel I should be on this site, as I am not good with words like Jynx, Daralene, and so many others, but there is love here and I keep coming back every chance I get. I pray I can mean to you all what you mean to me.


You do Betty, you bring so many wonderful things with you when you visit here. I love reading your posts and reading your encouraging thoughts for us all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam. I used it on a bag I made for all my bits ande bobs when I go and do a course. Posted a photo this moring, but here it is again


I missed the first one. That is so beautiful. Like a treasure chest of beauty.


----------



## angelam

Just dropping in to say Good Night. Love and prayers and hugs for all. See you tomorrow. xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Sam oatmeal is best soaked overnight in water then cooked slowly in a double boiler with some salt...also what is used to make Scottish oatcakes
> Rolled oats ate cooked in boiling water or water/milk with some salt,then simmered till the oats are cooked ..approx 15/20 mins


I never had oatmeal that had been soaked overnight till moving to Germany. Someone told me that it is thought to be more nutritious that way. Do you have a reason you soak it?


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> That is soooo scary! Those people need their heads read. It makes me wonder why that woman would laugh about it and allow her family or children at least to go out and walk on it. It does make you wonder. I have never heard of one of these. 20 houses, I can see why. Scary - but scarier still is the fact that they couldn't see the danger.


I have never seen or heard that ice can do that. It was beautifully amazing in one sense and horrifically scary in another. I would have been worried about my people and home long before she was.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, I love you and do t apologize for letting us know you. I love being real. I think that's one of the charms of being 72. Finally I can do things my way and be real. I've been a people pleaser for too long. Then when you liked me I never thought it was real. If you only knew lurked in my head. Now if you like me I accept that and if you don't I'm. not shattered.
> Shirley, thank you for Sharing. I admire you so much. It's an honor to know you.
> Angora, sister of my heart, love you. Anytime you want to pm me I'd be honored.
> Angela, love to have knitapalooza on the desert. Love it here. But we are small, isolated sans LYS. But I would certainly be able to attend one anywhere in southwest. And switching venues would give others chance to attend. One year Sam's, one year southeast, one year southwest, one year northwest, one year north east, one year England or Scotland, one year Australia, etc. One can dream can't one?
> Jogged 40 min. Walked 20 with Maya. She chased three JACK rabbits. No snow geese today. Think I jogged 40 min. In honor of Fritz. Certainly didn't expect to do that. My previous best since I started jogging again was 30 min.
> For those dieting my best wishes for success. I too am dieting as I am 35 pounds overweight. Mostly increasing exercise, stopped snacking and using portion control. Have lost 6 pounds in Jan. so far. Course scales are heartbreaker and I can show 2-3 pound gain. Overnight if I eat salty meal. And , I love salt! Not a sweet eater. My snacks were popcorn or peanut butter pretzels.


You are doing fantastic and if Fritz was watching from ahigh , he must have been astounded at your 40 min. jog. Truly amazing.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I know this one Kati in the Greek version which we usually spell Moussaka
> Great to see you!


I thought that and nearly ignored it as I don't like eggplant- but it has no eggplant in it


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> I was away ONE day and I have about 40 pages to catch up on, and still haven't finished reading last weeks KTP......slooooooooowwwwwww down


I'm very seldom caught up and miss so much. It's like a party. You arrive when you get there, but we do have that advantage of it being written down, but still can't read it all. The sad part is I know I miss things that I would want to respond to.


----------



## Sorlenna

GrannyGoode said:


> South-Central KY, the "Penny-rile" (Pennyroyal) region. My kin started there with Daniel Boone before the French and Indian War at St. Asaph's Station on Casey's Creek. A lot of kin in Casey, Boyle, Lincoln Counties. Now Warren, Barren Counties, also Metcalfe, Monroe and Cumberland Counties. Pleased to meet ya, neighbor! Or maybe I could say Cousin!


Hmm. I don't know about cousin (my ancestors settled in Grayson and Muhlenburg counties). But anything is possible! I went to school in Warren County (WKU) and grew up in Henderson County.


----------



## sassafras123

thewren said:


> what is eye catching?
> 
> and a garmin?
> 
> sam


I hate spell check Sam. Eye catching is geocaching. A garmin and I'm having senior moment but that shows latitude and longitude where you are. Geocaching gives you latitude/longitude where people hide a box with paper and pencil. When you find item you write your name and date. You can add something to box such as toy car, a dime etc. I've not done it in years so explanation may be hard to interpret. Did it with my DGS when he was younger. Thank you for noticing the mistake.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know why I am not getting notifications, but I'm now behind 14 pages!


Uh oh. I get notifications though and still get behind as I don't check them. LOL I just come here first anyway. KP is my home page on the computer.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh
Happy anniversary to DayLily and to Puplover. May you two couples have many more years together with your DHs.
Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic![/quote said:


> Thanks Gwen but not our anniversary. Ours is in October.
> 
> I'm with you on the yarn stash wont be buying any for some time, have been working on finding projects that match the yarn. The rest of this year is a strict yarn diet.


----------



## darowil

In Sydney I was in the crowd trying to get signatures from our cricketers and the coach somehow kept ignoring my card. Someone took it and handed it to him and said can you sign it for the old lady? Me old- I'm not old enough for a Seniors Card yet so I can't be old (the guy did then say sorry to me!). Kicked myslef after becuase I had a much batter way to get the Boofs attention- all I would have needed to say was U Dogs. I'm sure hearing someone use his football teams catch cry in the wrong state would have got my attention! We just happen to barrck for the same state fotball team.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> I am caught up, so will stop now to work on my square and check in before I go to bed.
> Remember I told you about my friends who were robbed and shot? He is 78 and she is 74?
> The perpetraitors have been caught. They will go to trial.
> They both were shot in the head and lived!!! Talk about a miracle. The husband has a bullet lodged in his eye. They are both already out of the hospital. They are such loving, compassionate people. Can't help but believe they were under God's protective care. Just thought I would update you all. I know it will be hard for them to go back into their house. They have been staying with one of their children since their discharge from the hospital. I am sure this will leave emotional scars, so will continue to keep them on my prayer list. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


Is it any wonder you have been examining your life. My goodness dear, with all you have been through with family and now this. How absolutely horrible. I know I already commented but I can't help saying something again. They certainly meant to kill them if they shot them in the head. Do you know if these killers knocked on the door and then forced their way in or did they break in at night?

Prayers for this precious couple. I don't know how they will ever get over something like this. My heart just breaks for them. May they, with time, become victors instead of victims over this terrible terrible incident and inspire others in their lives.


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> I am going to make myself very small and inconspicuous, and just whisper in the quietest possible voice - I eat mine with Golden Syrup!


Or honey or my favourite brown sugar  
Once as kids I made porridge as the recipe on the box said and was teased for a very long after- it was far too salty.


----------



## nicho

pacer p19 said:


> I vote on you sending the koala motif. I would love to see it. Do you have a chart for it? I have watched Federer play before and I do agree that he is worthy of watching. I home you can stay cool. It is a challenge to knit when it is so hot outside.


Finally finished the koala square for our afghan. It's not too bad although I had to fudge the top a little to make it measure 8". I used a pattern for a dishcloth found on this site:

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/animal-cloths-knit

Just scroll down to koala.pdf

I'll post a photo of the square unblocked. Photo is not the best but hopefully you can make out the koala. Weather is quite pleasant today so will feel more comfortable knitting. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ChrisEl said:


> I thought I would share this link for anyone who would like to see a picture gallery of Bao Bao, the 5-month-old panda cub at the National Zoo in Washington D.C. She just made her public debut as she is now old enough to have visitors (a few at a time). Bao Bao (rhymes with How How) means precious or treasure. In addition to the photos, there is also a panda cam, for anyone interested. Looking at her always makes me smile, and I hope to get to the zoo eventually to see her "in person." In a few years, as I understand it, she will be moved to China.
> 
> http://www.wtop.com/?nid=864&sid=3432356&relgal=true#idx5


Thank you Chris. I loved seeing this and especially the ones with her mother. Of course, being a worker there and getting to hold the baby must be quite an experience. Hope you do get to see her before she is moved to China.


----------



## nicho

Designer1234 p34 said:


> For any of you who might want to revisit or check out new pictures I just added some of the Lake Louise pictures to the thread I opened when I first joined KP.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html*
> 
> Denise - you might find it interesting as you are coming my way this summer.
> 
> there is also a thread about chinook arches which is quite interesting as information about them is there.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231273-1.html*


Shirley, thanks for the heads up about your photos of the Rockies. I love, love, love them! Do you think I am looking forward to June/July?


----------



## Cashmeregma

DaylilyDawn said:


> Thank you Sam, he takes it one day at a time. He has been down this road before. When he got the first kidney transplant in 2000 he was the secondary person on the call list. The primary had gone out of town and had not taken his pager with him. My son then became the primary and got the kidney. It lasted till Sept 2013 when the kid coughed in his face and transmitted an upper respiratory infection to him. When you have a compromised immune system , all it takes to set off the rejection can be as simple as a common cold.


Oh no, a simple cold caused the rejection. Quite heartbreaking. I do hope something more can be done. Is he able to be on the list again?


----------



## nicho

KateB p35 said:


> How many stitches did you have again, Julie? I'm thinking at least 40 with 4mm pins.


Julie has probably answered this Kate, but I'll jump in to say that I have cast on 40, 41 and 42 stitches to get my 8". All were DK yarn (different brands though) and 4mm needles. Now I use whichever of those suits the pattern I am using. And I have been working 50 rows to get 8''. Found some 10 ply for my koala square so only needed 37 stitches using 5mm needles. Hope this helps.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Continued prayers for your friends...so glad they caught the criminals...I wish I was on that jury!



Bulldog said:


> I am caught up, so will stop now to work on my square and check in before I go to bed.
> Remember I told you about my friends who were robbed and shot? He is 78 and she is 74?
> The perpetraitors have been caught. They will go to trial.
> They both were shot in the head and lived!!! Talk about a miracle. The husband has a bullet lodged in his eye. They are both already out of the hospital. They are such loving, compassionate people. Can't help but believe they were under God's protective care. Just thought I would update you all. I know it will be hard for them to go back into their house. They have been staying with one of their children since their discharge from the hospital. I am sure this will leave emotional scars, so will continue to keep them on my prayer list. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Handy family your dinner looks wonderful, may try it without the eggs, cant have them. Thinking the sowered mils could maybe be sour cream? Ideas anyone? Other thought is cream cheese.


Butter milk? Though it looks thicker- with butter milk would not stay on top.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, a simple cold caused the rejection. Quite heartbreaking. I do hope something more can be done. Is he able to be on the list again?


Yes he is able to have his name placed on the transplant list again. He was 24 when he received the first kidney and he is 37 now. He has to take medications now because he is back on peritoneal dialysis. This type of dialysis uses the lining of the stomach cavity to act as a filter. and allows the person more freedom than hemodialysis.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I love orange marmalade but have only had the store 'boughten' as Sam says! LOL! Never tried to make it and at this point never will.
> I, too, would love to sleep in but I'm up by 4:30 every morning. And sometimes have to make myself stay in bed until that time. Guess it's so many years getting up early when I was working so I could walk for an hour. Body doesn't want to learn new wake up times!
> junek


Its not waking up early that bothers me- but having to wake up early. Especially if the bed is empty (well other than me of course) becuase then I just think how nice it is to not to need to get up and read until I decide I should start the day.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> I never had oatmeal that had been soaked overnight till moving to Germany. Someone told me that it is thought to be more nutritious that way. Do you have a reason you soak it?


Interested to see this answer, also always wondered why do you soak dried beans over night before you cook them? They dont get soft.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> You can't go wrong with maple syrup on ANYTHING!
> JK


oysters? Someone assured us yesterday that ice-cream and oysters don't go together. We did wonder why he had even tried them together. And then I told David that he should get on well with him as David will mix almost anything together but even he would draw the line at oysters and ice-cream.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Interested to see this answer, also always wondered why do you soak dried beans over night before you cook them? They dont get soft.


Some have toxins in them that are soaked out- why you should drain the water off them and rinse them before cooking them.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora prayers for your brother and your family.

Noni love the idea of cows and goats. Enjoy making all the things available to you!

Granny no offense taken at all! Lol you can me pup or Dawn either way. Had a great aunt when I was little who always called me by my moms name so I'm used to answering to about anything. Very ambitious knitting goals! Cant wait to see them. I only have one grandson so far but love playing with him! Will keep you in prayers for your surgeries! 

Zoe!! You have been sorely missed! Hope that things are improving for you and your family. Your in my prayers and hope that you are able to join us regularly again soon.

I am grateful also for whomever posted the german short row link.

Sassafrass sorry for the passing of your friend. 

Carol try copying and pasting, I dont know why it didnt turn into a link.

Glad you explained what a mongolian grill is, here it is called Flat Top Grill, one of my favorite places though my eyes are always bigger than my tummy!  

Back to work tomorrow, funny how four dats off gies rwuce as fast as three working. Mom is finally sounding like herself and feeling better. We will be going to Bloomington this week health and weather permitting. We've only been trying to go since after the first of the year. 

You are all in my prayers, hugs-g`night


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Some have toxins in them that are soaked out- why you should drain the water off them and rinse them before cooking them.


Did not know that, always do and gave done cause I was told to just didnt know why. Thanks Darowil


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> In Sydney I was in the crowd trying to get signatures from our cricketers and the coach somehow kept ignoring my card. Someone took it and handed it to him and said can you sign it for the old lady? Me old- I'm not old enough for a Seniors Card yet so I can't be old (the guy did then say sorry to me!). Kicked myslef after becuase I had a much batter way to get the Boofs attention- all I would have needed to say was U Dogs. I'm sure hearing someone use his football teams catch cry in the wrong state would have got my attention! We just happen to barrck for the same state fotball team.


Oh Darowil, that hurts. I was much younger when I went to see a friend who had just had a baby. Stopped by the gift shop to get something for her and the cashier asked if I was the grandma.
:shock: :shock: Of course now I could be the great grandma, but that was a rude awakening. Hope that autograph will be worth a lot someday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nicho...the square for the afghan is wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Interested to see this answer, also always wondered why do you soak dried beans over night before you cook them? They dont get soft.


I always soak them with baking soda. Don't know if it's true or not but supposedly they digest better. Think there toxins or ingredients in the beans that are indigestible and this helps get it out. In fact I soak mine actually simmering so they do get soft. Don't use so much baking soda that they taste like that though.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Pup lover said:


> Interested to see this answer, also always wondered why do you soak dried beans over night before you cook them? They dont get soft.


My mother always rinsed the beans before soaking them. She rinsed them in Hot water to help the softening to start. 
By the way Puplover is your middle name Dawn ? That is my middle name. That is the name I have gone by most of my life. The only time I ever told a teacher that she didn't call on me was when she called me Julie. My first name is Julia not Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Angora prayers for your brother and your family.
> Thank you. I'm just sort of in disbelief right now. I have to believe everything will be ok.
> 
> I am grateful also for whomever posted the german short row link.
> OntheWingsofaDove
> 
> Carol try copying and pasting, I dont know why it didnt turn into a link.
> Because of the s in https. Change it to http and it will be an active link.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thank you June. Your encouragement for all of us always means so much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm always so sorry to hear about family members having so many health problems. It's so hard to think of them in pain...I've been where you are and I know how difficult it is.
How is Christopher? You haven't mentioned him lately so I'm hoping "no news is good news".
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Page 34:
> Will take a moment here and thank Shirley, June, Spider, Joy, Kate and any others who might have slipped my memory for your loving comments. Don't know what possessed me to write what I was feeling this morning, and pray I didn't put a damper on anyone's beautiful day.We may never meet, but want you to know you all are a true blessing from above and deeply deeply cherished.
> 
> Valerie, looking forward to your project pictures.
> Caren, D.J. did good. Loved today's coffee pictures.
> Purple, your pictures are just so soothing to look at. Loved your scumble. I am a purple and red lover.
> Shirley, your wall hanging is just gorgeous. You are so very talented and I have such admiration for you as a person.


We're all family here and want you to know you're loved and appreciated for just being you....you're special and there'll never be another YOU!
Hugs, sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Happy Anniversary DaylilyDawn. Your life has been full of much love and much suffering. May the coming years bring hope for all of you. How tragic, almost losing one son when he was trying to keep you from losing your other son. Hugs and enjoy that Anniversary. You've earned it. The Mongolian Grill is wonderful isn't it!!!! First one I went to was in Russia and there were real Mongolians there. The cashiers sat on the counter cross-legged. That was the first time I learned my DH might be able to cook. He chose his spices and I liked his dish better than mine. :shock:


WOW!! What an experience that must have been. You and Shirley have lived such exciting lives!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 3:45pm and I am ready for some down time. (mommy on the computer time. ;-) ;-) )
> 
> Worked this morning and when I got home I did the dishes, folded and put away the laundry, and got the vaccuming done.
> 
> I am going to go back and catch up. See you all soon.


Are you feeling better, Mel? Been concerned about you most of the day.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I posted it. I use it all the time. It's easy to remember and sometimes I don't want the little holes unless they are a design element. I found that the ladies in the classes I teach find it easier to learn as it doesn't break the rhythm of your knitting. I use it in my Wingspans in fact in almost all short row knitting.
> Trisha


Well done, Trisha. I've used the wrap and turn and always had a hole...with the German short row, you really have to look closely to see the difference in the stitch!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Page 36:
> Daralene, I am so sorry for the problems your brother has caused, but pray that this will be a turning point in his life and old wounds can be healed. I am so glad you and DH have new friends in your life. I am sure the role model that you as a couple create is one to inspire others. You certainly have been someone I have looked up to.
> 
> Thank you Gwen and Kathy for your kind comments. God isn't through with me yet and I am still workin on me too. I, too, am embarking on a diet this year. Not sure whether it will be the Dash or Eat to Live Diet, but am working on getting 50-60 pounds off. I just need to feel better physically and am concerned about the loss of muscle tone in my legs. Time to take charge.
> I do so apologize to you all regarding my posts. Don't know what possessed me to share it. Morbid posting. SS and church were wonderful today and good dose of medicine. I don't ever want to be responsible for bringing another human being down. I love you all too much for that.


Oh, Betty, never be worried about sharing your feelings here. I've learned this is the greatest group of family/friends you could ask for.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from SUNNY!!!!! Surrey. The birds are singing their little heads off and the forecast says no rain until Thursday. :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Sunday photos....


First I have to say I LOVE you knot and crochet scumble, you r garden is fabulous as always.

Hugs and healing vibes back to you.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> I am caught up, so will stop now to work on my square and check in before I go to bed.
> Remember I told you about my friends who were robbed and shot? He is 78 and she is 74?
> The perpetraitors have been caught. They will go to trial.
> They both were shot in the head and lived!!! Talk about a miracle. The husband has a bullet lodged in his eye.
> 
> Thank you for the update. I'm so glad they caught the perpetrators....hope they get what they deserve which is a long,long time in prison! Miracles do happen!
> 
> Junek


----------



## nicho

Angora1 said:


> Nicho...the square for the afghan is wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks. Glad I found the thicker yarn. First attempt in DK was disappointing. Currently working on a kangaroo square but have to go to the supermarket even though I would rather be knitting!


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Just checking before I start my square for the KAP afghan. Is worsted weight the same as DK here?


Worsted is aran weight- but us down here are mostly (maybe all) doing 8 ply (DK) because 10ply (aran/worsted) is not commonly available. Close enough in weight not to matter as long as 8inches square.


----------



## pammie1234

RookieRetiree said:


> It seems to me the consistency of family and security is just the thing these boys need...it is not easy and while we don't have full time care --- part time consistent care of our DGS has been at times exhausting, but it's been wonderful too.


You are so right about consistency and security. I think they had none of that. We had never seen the older boy smile. In fact I had not held him since he was a baby. Now he laughs, smiles, plays, and seems really to be happy and content. It is so sad what little children go through when their parents make poor choices. My nephew was not raised to behave the way he has.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, a simple cold caused the rejection. Quite heartbreaking. I do hope something more can be done. Is he able to be on the list again?


That's such a shame that something that we consider such a simple thing could have such disastrous results!!

My pastor's wife has been so fortunate with her heart transplant...it's been over 5 yrs now and she's doing well. She has had colds since the transplant but managed to recuperate. But she tries to avoid going where there might be someone who is sick. What amazes me are the people who know she's had a transplant and will still show up knowing she'll be there!! They need to get a clue!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> oysters? Someone assured us yesterday that ice-cream and oysters don't go together. We did wonder why he had even tried them together. And then I told David that he should get on well with him as David will mix almost anything together but even he would draw the line at oysters and ice-cream.


Since I don't eat oysters, this has never come up....(maple syrup on anything!)
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess I'll have to get to the store early tomorrow a.m. -- I know of several specialty stores that may carry the blood oranges and I'll get some tangerines as well....I'm not holding out much hope for being able to find the Sevilles---but that's okay since I can buy the marmalade at World Market...I want that more as a cooking sauce - I'll make a 3-citrus marmalade for eating on toast, etc. My favorite is a toasted bagel with cream cheese and marmalade on top!! But first, I'll make my favorite salad with the oranges.
> 
> I'll bet Chris will really like it (when she's feeling better). I section the blood oranges and regular oranges and mix them together with just a little honey and set aside while I do the next step. I thinly slice using my mandolin red onion and anything crunchy (jicama, celery root, fennel bulb, beets) and then mix that all together with the orange section and a white wine vinaigrette and layer that on top of a bed of greens (I use baby spinach, arugula and baby kale. I sometimes add candied almonds or pecans or plain pistachios and some feta cheese. I could eat that for several days straight and not get tired of it.


I have enough tangerines to make some marmalade. Have thought of making some with the blood oranges as well. 
I will have to try out the salad, the cheese will be left out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I didn't see the strap at first either and I think that was what was confusing me as to what scrumble was....looks like it could be fun....


thewren said:


> now I see the strap - of course it is a bag - I don't think I am creative enough to scrumble -
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

this is ridiculous....get the computer fixed and now it is doing the double/triple/quadruple.....post every time I post.....


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a toast stand like that except in the British sitcoms (Keeping Up Appearances and As Time Goes By) --- I think they're so neat.
> 
> I don't blame DJ for wanting to make the hot chocolate cookie cups...I know a little boy who would like that too!
> 
> Hope it's a good day for everyone in your house.


When I was little both my nanny and grandma had one. I used to have one not sure what happened to it though. 
We didn't get cookies made today. Seth came over, DJ and him played games and outside.


----------



## pammie1234

I am finally caught up, but between speed reading, the football game, and talking to a friend on the phone, I have no comprehension of what I read! Just know that all of you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the square! 


nicho said:


> Finally finished the koala square for our afghan.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finished the Shawl Collared Cowl I've been working on; 2nd one. I'll be mailing it to my DD's friend who attends Emory U in Atlanta.
I had given her a cowl at Christmas (different pattern) and her mom fell in love with it so she gave it to her mom. Since she did that I told her I'd make her another and send it to her. Pattern is from ravelry, uses bulky yarn, starts with US 8 then changes to US 9 and then ends with US 8 again. Really simple knit.


----------



## martina

That is a lovely cowl.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very nice -- I think I'm going to try that one - see if I can incorporate the same stitch pattern from the hat in the rectangle and keep the short row garter stitch sections. I think I have the perfect button---it will be my first item with button holes!! Love learning something new.



Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the Shawl Collared Cowl I've been working on; 2nd one. I'll be mailing it to my DD's friend who attends Emory U in Atlanta.
> I had given her a cowl at Christmas (different pattern) and her mom fell in love with it so she gave it to her mom. Since she did that I told her I'd make her another and send it to her. Pattern is from ravelry, uses bulky yarn, starts with US 8 then changes to US 9 and then ends with US 8 again. Really simple knit.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. It does sound so peaceful in your house. Love the cookie cups - hope DJ gets to make some. Send a couple over here when she does!


It was very peaceful. We didn't make the cookie cups this time. I would love to send some when we do make them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Yummy, what a lovely breakfast, have coffee and ready to start my day. Will be going to church with my DGD, today.  so nice to have her with me. It's such a blessing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is a blessing to have the grandchildren over.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the afghan square, Nicho...of course a koala and a kangaroo---no doubt where those squares came from.

Wonder if we'll get some longhorns & armadillos from Texas--Lincoln faces from Illinois, etc. etc.?


----------



## nicho

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the square!
> 
> 
> nicho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished the koala square for our afghan.
Click to expand...


----------



## nicho

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the afghan square, Nicho...of course a koala and a kangaroo---no doubt where those squares came from.
> 
> Wonder if we'll get some longhorns & armadillos from Texas--Lincoln faces from Illinois, etc. etc.?


Thanks Rookie. If the Aussies can't be there in person, at least we will be there in spirit and represented in the afghan.


----------



## NanaCaren

ptofValerie said:


> Those of you who know me trough KTP know that I don't keep a 'stash' but yesterday I weakened a bit and bought two knitting yarns for which I've projects planned, which just about makes that act of purchase acceptable!
> 
> Both of those sound lovely. I wish sometimes I had your restrain when it comes to buying yarn, my stash is a bit large even though I keep sharing it with others.


----------



## pacer

Zoe and GrannyGoode...So happy to hear from you. Life sure does present itself with challenges from time to time but glad that you are able to be here with us once again. Take care and know that you are thought about and prayed for during your absence. 

Daralene...I have been working with a student who reminds me so much of you. She is so sweet to teach knitting to. She takes on challenges on her own and takes classes to accomplish even more. Now I need to help boost her confidence because she sure does awesome things. She challenges me to keep her learning and trying new things. I am loving it though. 

I have been skimming over some pages of this week's KTP but not sure I will stay up with everyone this week. I suspect we will work all 7 days of this week and I will probably have 2 knitting lessons to teach this week as well as working out 4 days this week and taking Matthew to give blood on Tuesday and working on Vacation Bible School possibly two days this week then of course there will be cooking to do and laundry and dishes to be done. Might need to slip some sleep into this mix as well. Matthew is already working on his next set of cards for next year's sale at the art institute as well as other sales. I love his ideas and I suspect some of you will also. Too early to share what his next line of cards will be. Anticipation is awesome. I just love his talent.


----------



## nicho

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the Shawl Collared Cowl I've been working on; 2nd one.


Nice looking cowl Gwen. Lucky friend.


----------



## Pup lover

DaylilyDawn said:


> My mother always rinsed the beans before soaking them. She rinsed them in Hot water to help the softening to start.
> By the way Puplover is your middle name Dawn ? That is my middle name. That is the name I have gone by most of my life. The only time I ever told a teacher that she didn't call on me was when she called me Julie. My first name is Julia not Julie.


No its my first name, only thing I've ever been called. Lol to my face anyway


----------



## nicho

And now I really must say goodye and get off this computer! Time to do something else. Till later, be good and have fun.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the Shawl Collared Cowl I've been working on; 2nd one. I'll be mailing it to my DD's friend who attends Emory U in Atlanta.
> I had given her a cowl at Christmas (different pattern) and her mom fell in love with it so she gave it to her mom. Since she did that I told her I'd make her another and send it to her. Pattern is from ravelry, uses bulky yarn, starts with US 8 then changes to US 9 and then ends with US 8 again. Really simple knit.


Love the cowl, I bet my sis would just love one. hmm she has a birthday coming up soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> What a great idea Julie. There must be something you can do.
> 
> I hope to go to the lawyer on Thursday evening to see if I can afford to do anything through legal channels, to get it through to the family that I do have rights.


[/quote]

I have a nasty feeling there will be very little- because I have so little money to survive on at the best of times at the moment- in my experience legal work always comes at a cost. But at least I will have tried.


----------



## pacer

Bulldog...Just want to let you know that you can share your feelings with us anytime. You did not bring me down by doing so. I just wanted to let you know how precious you are to me just the way you are. I think many of us fight the battle of the bulge so that we share in common. Continue that battle, but don't let it bring you down either. Just keep working at it. Take pride in the many things you have accomplished and try new things when you can. Glad SS went well.


----------



## gagesmom

9:20 pm and I am back. Gage is in bed and sleeping, Greg is tinkering in the garage and I have just downloaded my finished outfit for my friend. Finally sewed on buttons and made a hat and thumbless mitts to go with it.

Colors are much more rich then they show in the pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> the hot chocolate cups are a definite to do - will copy it off for the children to make tomorrow since they have the day off.
> 
> thanks for sharing caren
> 
> sam


You are very welcome, I am hoping to get some made tomorrow before I have to take DJ home. Today was a lazy day, we did bake some gingerbread cookies. No fancy shapes just enough for a snack this evening.


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~er.....thanks? :?: :?: :?:
> Any solutions? I don't know what I do for this to happen. Do I have a virus? It's a puzzlement!  :?:


Carol, something was said to Gwen a while back about the ''click'' speed of her keys and being able to change its speed to prevent 
repeating letters and commands to computer. Might be the problem.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


Thanks so much for sharing this with us. I will certainly keep them in my prayers. I was afraid that things weren't going well with her as I endured this with my DH's aunt. I know this will be difficult on Rick and Pontuf.


----------



## gagesmom

Just after I posted I saw Lurkers message about Charlotte. I am saddened by this and I don't know what to say. I want Rick to know that we love Charlotte very much and there will be a hole in our hearts when she leaves this earth. Prayers for both Charlotte and Rick.  

Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


This breaks my heart. I hope she knows how much she is loved.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is very sad news....prayers going up for her, Rick and Pontuf -- I'm sure Clarence will greet her there on the rainbow bridge when it's her time to cross. Love to them all.



Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It turned out just darling...we're going to have to call you "Flash Knitter" since you're so quick.



gagesmom said:


> 9:20 pm and I am back. Gage is in bed and sleeping, Greg is tinkering in the garage and I have just downloaded my finished outfit for my friend. Finally sewed on buttons and made a hat and thumbless mitts to go with it.
> 
> Colors are much more rich then they show in the pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


So sorry to hear the news about Charlette, sending her and Rick GIANT HUGS. I can not imagine having to deal with this.


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Rookie. 

Bulldog I am so happy that the police caught those S.O.B's who attacked and shot your friends. I truly do hope they spend the rest of their lives behind bars. They make me sick. Let your friends know that they are in our prayers.

Zoe happy to see you back. Take care of yourself as well as others.

June I am on the brink of coming down with something. Have not felt like myself today. Hoping it will hold off til after we move. "hoping"


RookieRetiree said:


> It turned out just darling...we're going to have to call you "Flash Knitter" since you're so quick.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Well all the food/meals have been divided up into freezer bags and freezer containers. I was able to divide each dish into 3's -- so we all will be well stocked with made ahead meals:
- 1 for DS, DDIL, DGD (don't think the baby will be sharing any of it except through Mom) 
- 1 for DD #1 who was here this weekend and got to go up to see her new niece on Saturday and 
- 1 for DH & I plus DD#2 and DGS (although I doubt he'll 
eat most of what I prepared; he's a picky eater).

I didn't get the cookies made that I meant to...just ran out of gas. Next time I go up there. 

DH is cleaning the kitchen and I'm trying to catch up on here - I haven't done any knitting or other KP viewing. Tomorrow, I'll make up a fresh salad and then we'll drive up to Madison---can't wait to meet the newest member of the family!! Both daughters mentioned how tiny she is ---- how come we always forget just how itty-bitty newborns usually are.

I found a Socks ala-carte book at Tuesday Morning for $5---this one incorporates color work; just in time for BobGlory's workshop. I have the Socks ala-carte which is with one color - and I see that they have a book on knee socks and one on toe-up. I think I'll just do a little reading in that book and then call it a night.

Love to all and prayers for those facing life's many challenges.


----------



## purl2diva

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


I am so sorry to hear this. Charlotte was always so kind and caring in her comments. Although I was worried because we hadn't heard about her for such a long time, I was hoping for better news and perhaps a chance to visit with her in AZ. Prayers for them both and especially that she can be made comfortable.


----------



## gagesmom

Rookie I am so excited for you, going to see your new grand daughter.


RookieRetiree said:


> Well all the food/meals have been divided up into freezer bags and freezer containers. I was able to divide each dish into 3's -- so we all will be well stocked with made ahead meals:
> - 1 for DS, DDIL, DGD (don't think the baby will be sharing any of it except through Mom)
> - 1 for DD #1 who was here this weekend and got to go up to see her new niece on Saturday and
> - 1 for DH & I plus DD#2 and DGS (although I doubt he'll
> eat most of what I prepared; he's a picky eater).
> 
> I didn't get the cookies made that I meant to...just ran out of gas. Next time I go up there.
> 
> DH is cleaning the kitchen and I'm trying to catch up on here - I haven't done any knitting or other KP viewing. Tomorrow, I'll make up a fresh salad and then we'll drive up to Madison---can't wait to meet the newest member of the family!! Both daughters mentioned how tiny she is ---- how come we always forget just how itty-bitty newborns usually are.
> 
> I found a Socks ala-carte book at Tuesday Morning for $5---this one incorporates color work; just in time for BobGlory's workshop. I have the Socks ala-carte which is with one color - and I see that they have a book on knee socks and one on toe-up. I think I'll just do a little reading in that book and then call it a night.
> 
> Love to all and prayers for those facing life's many challenges.


----------



## gagesmom

I am off to bed, see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> 9:20 pm and I am back. Gage is in bed and sleeping, Greg is tinkering in the garage and I have just downloaded my finished outfit for my friend. Finally sewed on buttons and made a hat and thumbless mitts to go with it.
> 
> Colors are much more rich then they show in the pictures.


They look great!


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would never add splenda to anything. It makes wonderful ant killer, just sprinkle generously on the ant hill so I can't imagine what it does to our bodies. I have used it sucessfully for several years. Apparently it kills ants by screwing up their nervouse system& will do the same to humans. I have read that many people who have symptoms of neuropathy who drink diet pop or use artificial sweeteners have the symptoms dissapear when those are removed from their diet.


There are a number of different sweeteners chemically which all have different effects on the body and how they respond to heat etc.So it is important to know which sweetner is being discussed as to where they can be used for the desired purpose and what effects they have on the body
Over here the sweetener used in diet drinks is aspartame not Splenda (sucralose). Splenda claims that because all they do is adjust a molecule so that it can't be absorbed it is the safest. (and it seems to me that if this is all it is doing that would be likely to be correct as it goes in one end and out the other). And then there is saccharin that i never use becuase I hate the bitter aftertaste (and this seems to be the one that causes the most problemsas well). And then the natural sweetener Stevia which is claimed to be much better for us than sugar. 
But most of these can't be used in cooking- Splenda in the granular form works because it so close to the sugar molecule it acts the same when cooked. Stevi is also availabe in a granular form which can be cooked (though doesn't act quite the same as sugar). Some can be used for cooking but not baking (where the properties of sugar and not just sweetening is required from the sweetener)-my understanding is that Splenda (sucralose) is still the best for baking.


----------



## nittergma

I'm still behind but glad to hear those of you who have been sick are feeling better. Had another busy day so headed to bed and be back tomorrow. night all. nittergma


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> I am caught up, so will stop now to work on my square and check in before I go to bed.
> Remember I told you about my friends who were robbed and shot? He is 78 and she is 74?
> The perpetraitors have been caught. They will go to trial.
> They both were shot in the head and lived!!! Talk about a miracle. The husband has a bullet lodged in his eye. They are both already out of the hospital. They are such loving, compassionate people. Can't help but believe they were under God's protective care. Just thought I would update you all. I know it will be hard for them to go back into their house. They have been staying with one of their children since their discharge from the hospital. I am sure this will leave emotional scars, so will continue to keep them on my prayer list. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


~~~Let your friends know they have all the warrior prayers in their corner! Our hearts are with them.


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Charlotte was always so kind and caring in her comments. Although I was worried because we hadn't heard about her for such a long time, I was hoping for better news and perhaps a chance to visit with her in AZ. Prayers for them both and especially that she can be made comfortable.


I too have been very concerned becuase of not hearing anything. What terrible news about Charlotte-praying that she can be comfortable and have a reasonable quality of what time is left for her.


----------



## nittergma

Oh dear I'm sorry sorry to hear about Charlotte! nd pontif wonn't takeit well I'm sure. It was nic that Rick was able to access her email and notify us. Will keep the family in prayer.


purl2diva said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Charlotte was always so kind and caring in her comments. Although I was worried because we hadn't heard about her for such a long time, I was hoping for better news and perhaps a chance to visit with her in AZ. Prayers for them both and especially that she can be made comfortable.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


That is very sad news, Julie, but thanks for letting us know. They are in my prayers.


----------



## GrannyGoode

Thank you so much, Angora. You are a darlin' that's for sure. 



Angora1 said:


> You are such an inspiration. So glad you are cancer free again. If attitude is a cure, then you will be cured. Let us know when your surgeries are coming up so we can all send you a big group hug and hold you in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Spider

I am so very saddened by the news of Charlotte. Have been wondering how things were going. Not the news any of us wanted to hear. Prayers for all of them.


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I got this from my Kincardine Ontario cousin wintering in Arizona. I thought it might give our non-Canadian brothers and sisters a look into our Canadian winters and how we laugh about it.
> Trisha


There were great fun- weather extremes need humour to cope with them.


----------



## GrannyGoode

gagesmom said:


> Off for now as it is 4:30 and I have to go and look for something to cook for supper.
> 
> Has been snowing off and on all day and it is so cold out there.
> 
> Be back later on.


Stay warm and safe Mellie, hear? I'll be on my knees for all of you. How's Gage tonight? Did he spike a fever this afternoon? Love you, Darlin' xo


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a toast stand like that except in the British sitcoms (Keeping Up Appearances and As Time Goes By) --- I think they're so neat.
> 
> I don't blame DJ for wanting to make the hot chocolate cookie cups...I know a little boy who would like that too!
> 
> Hope it's a good day for everyone in your house.


HAd to go back and look at the toast stand- didn't notice it becuase it was a normal sight. Not that i have one but they are not at all unusual. B&Bs in the UK often have them. Trouble is they don't keep the toast warm and I like hot toast- not so bothered if it isn't hot when I eat it but must be buttered hot.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I have been skimming over some pages of this week's KTP but not sure I will stay up with everyone this week. I suspect we will work all 7 days of this week and I will probably have 2 knitting lessons to teach this week as well as working out 4 days this week and taking Matthew to give blood on Tuesday and working on Vacation Bible School possibly two days this week then of course there will be cooking to do and laundry and dishes to be done. Might need to slip some sleep into this mix as well. Matthew is already working on his next set of cards for next year's sale at the art institute as well as other sales. I love his ideas and I suspect some of you will also. Too early to share what his next line of cards will be. Anticipation is awesome. I just love his talent.


~~~Mary...I'm out of breath just reading this! :thumbup: 
Can we make "reservations" for some of Matt's cards? They are just fantastic! Mine are all gone 
Take care of yourself, please!
Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone 9pm Sund and I am just joining on the new TP. I havent read anything yet for days. I do know that you have sent good wishes for my mum and thank you so much. She is doing pretty good. Still in hospital, the doc said he is not in a hurry for her to go home if she is happy to stay for a couple more days and she is happy with that. She really isnt having any nursing now just rest and being looked after. It has taken quite a bit out of her. I guess Darrowil has told you how bad our weather was... 5 days in a row of between 42c and 46c. That is the longest spell of that high ever recorded. Dreadful. It has only been about 23c yesterday and today. My poor plants have suffered. :-( I will try to catch up a bit and get the idea of how all of you have been.
> By the way DD has had 5 straight nights of sleeping and not vomiting... YAY.


I haven't said much as I too have been absent. So much so that I have missed about your mother. Guess it was in the last part of the last week which I am yet to see.
How great that your daughter has managed to sleep without vomiting. I assuem the birthing centre finally managed to get soemthing worked out that worked for her. Matter of trial and error with some people as to what is going to work.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


~~~Thank you Julie for this information. Of course all prayers are winging her way & Rick's too. We must remember the good times we shared with her & let Rick know how much we enjoyed knowing her....and being a sister with her. CArol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


~~~Thank you Julie for this information. Of course all prayers are winging her way & Rick's too. We must remember the good times we shared with her & let Rick know how much we enjoyed knowing her....and being a sister with her. CArol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> 9:20 pm and I am back. Gage is in bed and sleeping, Greg is tinkering in the garage and I have just downloaded my finished outfit for my friend. Finally sewed on buttons and made a hat and thumbless mitts to go with it.
> 
> Colors are much more rich then they show in the pictures.


~~~awesome work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> 9:20 pm and I am back. Gage is in bed and sleeping, Greg is tinkering in the garage and I have just downloaded my finished outfit for my friend. Finally sewed on buttons and made a hat and thumbless mitts to go with it.
> 
> Colors are much more rich then they show in the pictures.


~~~awesome work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

I am so sorry to hear that Charlotte is doing so poorly. Prayers for her and Rick and Pontuf. I am hoping that her pain can be controlled and that hospice is at the bedside to help with the care.


----------



## GrannyGoode

Truly, He is a God of Miracles. Will add my prayers to those of others in behalf of the Mr. and Mrs. I truly believe the Lord is getting mighty weary of all the wickedness in this world. I know I am.



Bulldog said:


> I am caught up, so will stop now to work on my square and check in before I go to bed.
> Remember I told you about my friends who were robbed and shot? He is 78 and she is 74?
> The perpetraitors have been caught. They will go to trial.
> They both were shot in the head and lived!!! Talk about a miracle. The husband has a bullet lodged in his eye. They are both already out of the hospital. They are such loving, compassionate people. Can't help but believe they were under God's protective care. Just thought I would update you all. I know it will be hard for them to go back into their house. They have been staying with one of their children since their discharge from the hospital. I am sure this will leave emotional scars, so will continue to keep them on my prayer list. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora, sorry your brother is ill & for all the troubles he has caused the family. Hopefully that is in the past & things will get better from now. 

Julie, i hope you have good news during your visit to the lawyer. Do you have legal aid or the equivalent there so it doesn't cost big bucks if you don't have them.

Sam, I don't knw what eye catching is but a Garmin is a GPS

Bulldog, I don't know why you would feel bad about your earlier post, eveyone needs to vent at times & today it was your turn. You are a most up beat & caring person.


----------



## jheiens

nicho said:


> Thanks. Glad I found the thicker yarn. First attempt in DK was disappointing. Currently working on a kangaroo square but have to go to the supermarket even though I would rather be knitting!


Your koala square is great, nicho. It will be another signature addition to the afghan, identifying our wide-spread family connections. Thanks for the contribution.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Carol, something was said to Gwen a while back about the ''click'' speed of her keys and being able to change its speed to prevent
> repeating letters and commands to computer. Might be the problem.
> 
> Ohio Joy


ok....how does one access key speed control? Any clues...anyone? I'll look for it.
Thanks, Joy!


----------



## GrannyGoode

Thank you, Sam. So nice to see your smiling face again. 



thewren said:


> I remember those kind of skates and the skate key.
> 
> so good to see you back.
> 
> sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, I am so glad they caught the animals who shot your friends., I hope they lock them up & throw away the keys. It is truly a miracle they survived.

Dawn, good luck to your son on the search for a donor kidney.


----------



## GrannyGoode

Hiya Sorlenna!
Henderson Co. is further west, closer to the Mississippi River, I think. My people most recently are from a little place called Summer Shade, Metcalfe Co. Great-grandparents are buried in Beaumont Cemetery in Metcalfe Co. Grandpa was born in Marrowbone, Cumberland Co., and Grandma was born next door in Tompkinsville, Monroe Co. Those two counties sit on the Tennessee line. Metcalfe is just a tiche north of those two, and sits in between them, sort of. Sorlenna is a very pretty name. Very pretty. 



Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I don't know about cousin (my ancestors settled in Grayson and Muhlenburg counties). But anything is possible! I went to school in Warren County (WKU) and grew up in Henderson County.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> You are so right about consistency and security. I think they had none of that. We had never seen the older boy smile. In fact I had not held him since he was a baby. Now he laughs, smiles, plays, and seems really to be happy and content. It is so sad what little children go through when their parents make poor choices. My nephew was not raised to behave the way he has.


So lucky for the boys they have someone who cares for them & will take them in, so sad when children have to pay for the bad decisions of their parents. I hope you sster & BIL can manage


----------



## Grannypeg

Julie, this is just so sad. They are all in my prayers.



Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the Shawl Collared Cowl I've been working on; 2nd one. I'll be mailing it to my DD's friend who attends Emory U in Atlanta.
> I had given her a cowl at Christmas (different pattern) and her mom fell in love with it so she gave it to her mom. Since she did that I told her I'd make her another and send it to her. Pattern is from ravelry, uses bulky yarn, starts with US 8 then changes to US 9 and then ends with US 8 again. Really simple knit.


Really nice cowl, Gwen, I'll have to bookmark that pattern.


----------



## GrannyGoode

Hiya Puplover!
We soak the beans overnight because we want to help the enzymes that cause GI gas (I call it Kickapoo) get released out of the beans and into the soak water before cooking the beans. The purpose of soaking beans has nothing at all to do with softening beans.

I soak beans for about 48 hrs before draining all that soak water off of them. After 48 hrs you can actually see the bubbling effect (the enzymes) in the water, and the beans are perfectly good for cooking, no need to worry about bacterial growth, etc., while leaving them at room temp. Don't disturb the soak water, though. You'll SEE better results just letting the pot of beans and water work their enzymatic "magic."

Much better than canned beans, I think, because canneries don't bother with the extra step of getting rid of those dumb enzymes before processing (pressure cooking) the beans they put into cans.

Edit: Forgot to mention . . . be sure and rinse those beans really well at least twice in running cold water before you start cooking them.



Pup lover said:


> Interested to see this answer, also always wondered why do you soak dried beans over night before you cook them? They dont get soft.


----------



## GrannyGoode

RookieRetiree said:


> Continued prayers for your friends...so glad they caught the criminals...I wish I was on that jury!


Me, too . . . wish I could be on that jury, packin' my 12" cast iron skillet.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> Your koala square is great, nicho. It will be another signature addition to the afghan, identifying our wide-spread family connections. Thanks for the contribution.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope you and Gage both feel so much better.



gagesmom said:


> I am off to bed, see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## GrannyGoode

Pup lover said:


> Angora prayers for your brother and your family.
> 
> Granny no offense taken at all! Lol you can me pup or Dawn either way. Had a great aunt when I was little who always called me by my moms name so I'm used to answering to about anything. Very ambitious knitting goals! Cant wait to see them. I only have one grandson so far but love playing with him! Will keep you in prayers for your surgeries!
> 
> You are all in my prayers, hugs-g`night


Dawn, I'm very certain the love and devotion you have for your darling grandson is not one whit less than what I have for my tribe. That's just the way we grandmas are, aren't we? We're happy for each other's happiness, and when one of us grieves, we all grieve together because we all feel the very same way about family. Period.  {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591

There is nothing quite like home made brown beans, my family loves them. I only soak for 24 hrs but do add 2 tablespoons of vinegar to the water which is also supposed to help reduce the gas they cause. After soaking I rinse several times to remove the vinegar or I find there is a funny taste to them.



GrannyGoode said:


> Hiya Puplover!
> We soak the beans overnight because we want to help the enzymes that cause GI gas (I call it Kickapoo) to get released out of the beans and into the soak water before cooking the beans. The purpose of soaking beans has nothing at all to do with softening beans.
> 
> I soak beans for about 48 hrs before draining all that soak water off of them. After 48 hrs you can actually see the bubbling effect (the enzymes) in the water, and the beans are perfectly good for cooking, no need to worry about bacterial growth, etc., while leaving them at room temp. Don't disturb the soak water, though. You'll SEE better results just letting the pot of beans and water work their enzymatic "magic."
> 
> Much better than canned beans, I think, because canneries don't bother with the extra step of getting rid of those dumb enzymes before processing (pressure cooking) the beans they put into cans.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Melody, your baby set is beautful. I hope you & Gage are over your flu bug soon.

It has been strangely warm here the last few days, right about freezing. Unheard of for January here. I think that is about to come to an end, tonight the wind is so wild, it is rattling the roof. DH & son were ice fishing this afternoon & had a terrible trip home, snowing & blowing, 0 visibility. They saw several vehices in the ditch.We were planning to go to Edmonton tomorrow but may have to put that off depending on what it looks like in the morning


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angora, sorry your brother is ill & for all the troubles he has caused the family. Hopefully that is in the past & things will get better from now.
> 
> Julie, i hope you have good news during your visit to the lawyer. Do you have legal aid or the equivalent there so it doesn't cost big bucks if you don't have them.
> 
> Sam, I don't knw what eye catching is but a Garmin is a GPS
> 
> Bulldog, I don't know why you would feel bad about your earlier post, eveyone needs to vent at times & today it was your turn. You are a most up beat & caring person.


We do have legal aid, but they have recently cut back what one can obtain it for- hopefully I will find this out on Thursday.


----------



## Bulldog

Sam I think that is geochaching and A garmin is a GPS unit or Glopal Positioning System. They are very helpful for a driverwho is directionally challenged like me. I used to get lost driving to Tampa for my Daylily meetings. If I had written directions I was OK but if a road was closed due to construction I would have to detour and would not know which direction to take to go home.

I could kiss whoever invented this little jewel. I get lost trying to find my closet...LOL!


----------



## Bulldog

so glad the perps were caught - healing energy to your friends - hopefully they will be able to return home and enjoy life.

will they do anything about the bullet lodged in his eye?

As far as I know Sam, they are leaving it alone for now.


----------



## GrannyGoode

pacer said:


> Zoe and GrannyGoode...So happy to hear from you. Life sure does present itself with challenges from time to time but glad that you are able to be here with us once again. Take care and know that you are thought about and prayed for during your absence.


Thank you so much, Pacer! Pleased to meet you. Thanks for your kind, thoughtful expressions. They mean so much to me. Have my down days, but not so much anymore. Too many blessings to count, I reckon.   Have a wonderful week!


----------



## gagesmom

Back again for a bit. Couldn't get to sleep. Usually my head hits the pillow and I am done for.

Hiya Grannygoode

Wind is wild out there tonight and we are supposed to be getting more snow. So far we have woken up to about an inch or two every morning.


----------



## Bulldog

Is it any wonder you have been examining your life. My goodness dear, with all you have been through with family and now this. How absolutely horrible. I know I already commented but I can't help saying something again. They certainly meant to kill them if they shot them in the head. Do you know if these killers knocked on the door and then forced their way in or did they break in at night?

Prayers for this precious couple. I don't know how they will ever get over something like this. My heart just breaks for them. May they, with time, become victors instead of victims over this terrible terrible incident and inspire others in their lives.

We were close friends for years when our children were little. We went to the same church at the time. We were later led to change churches and lost touch over time. I would see her periodically and she was my patient when I worked. My daughter has told me all about the situation as her best friend lives two houses down from them.
They had gone out to eat at one of the casinos here and three men followed them home. She apparently opened the door and they pushed their way in. They were robbing them and her husband really faught them. I am sure he was trying to protect her. It is truly a miracle with two head wounds and the location of the wounds that they survived. She has been the organist at the church for years and he worked for the government for years before retiring. Don't know yet if they will move or stay put.


----------



## Sorlenna

GrannyGoode said:


> Hiya Sorlenna!
> Henderson Co. is further west, closer to the Mississippi River, I think. My people most recently are from a little place called Summer Shade, Metcalfe Co. Great-grandparents are buried in Beaumont Cemetery in Metcalfe Co. Grandpa was born in Marrowbone, Cumberland Co., and Grandma was born next door in Tompkinsville, Monroe Co. Those two counties sit on the Tennessee line. Metcalfe is just a tiche north of those two, and sits in between them, sort of. Sorlenna is a very pretty name. Very pretty.


Sorlenna is an alias--we have more than one person here at the tea party with my first and middle names, so I go by that to avoid any confusion. Henderson is right across the river from Evansville, Indiana. It's on the Ohio River. Beautiful country, no matter you are in the state!


----------



## gagesmom

Going to bed, going to try again to get to sleep.
Night everyone.


----------



## Bulldog

Yes he is able to have his name placed on the transplant list again. He was 24 when he received the first kidney and he is 37 now. He has to take medications now because he is back on peritoneal dialysis. This type of dialysis uses the lining of the stomach cavity to act as a filter. and allows the person more freedom than hemodialysis.

We have powerful prayer warriors here Daylily. They are already at work lifting your son up.


----------



## pammie1234

So sorry to hear about Charlotte. I know that this will be hard on Rick and Pontuf. This is such a difficult time for everyone.


----------



## iamsam

I took it at face value joy - I just wondered what it was. I have heard of geocaching - always thought it sounded like fun.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> I hate spell check Sam. Eye catching is geocaching. A garmin and I'm having senior moment but that shows latitude and longitude where you are. Geocaching gives you latitude/longitude where people hide a box with paper and pencil. When you find item you write your name and date. You can add something to box such as toy car, a dime etc. I've not done it in years so explanation may be hard to interpret. Did it with my DGS when he was younger. Thank you for noticing the mistake.


----------



## GrannyGoode

Hiya yourself Mel!
Your charming baby set is ... well ... just CHARMING! Really sweet, and your friend will be delighted to receive it. Lucky baby, too. I'm so happy that Gage is able to sleep well tonight. Hoping YOU can get some rest also. Your new avatar pic is precious. I remember the one from waaaay back, the one with bright red, yellow and blue. That one was also very pretty. Hey Kiddo, you get some decent rest this evening, and don't worry about the wind and all. Ciao for now. 



gagesmom said:


> Back again for a bit. Couldn't get to sleep. Usually my head hits the pillow and I am done for.
> 
> Hiya Grannygoode
> 
> Wind is wild out there tonight and we are supposed to be getting more snow. So far we have woken up to about an inch or two every morning.


----------



## GrannyGoode

Oh! I was thinking of Henderson County, not the town of Henderson. Sorry. Sorlenna is still a pretty name, so there. 



Sorlenna said:


> Sorlenna is an alias--we have more than one person here at the tea party with my first and middle names, so I go by that to avoid any confusion. Henderson is right across the river from Evansville, Indiana. It's on the Ohio River. Beautiful country, no matter you are in the state!


----------



## iamsam

this is very sad news for all of us I am sure - prayers that it will be an easy passing for her and that healing grace surround rick and pontuf.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


----------



## iamsam

terrific outfit melody - lucky baby.

sam



gagesmom said:


> 9:20 pm and I am back. Gage is in bed and sleeping, Greg is tinkering in the garage and I have just downloaded my finished outfit for my friend. Finally sewed on buttons and made a hat and thumbless mitts to go with it.
> 
> Colors are much more rich then they show in the pictures.


----------



## Bulldog

Gwen, love the cowl. You knitted it so beautifully.
Denise, your square is wonderful. I have the width of mine right. Just praying the pattern will work out lengthwise to 8".
Julie, thank you for keeping us posted. Prayer warriors are already at work praying for God to bring her home peacefully and to comfort Rick and Pontuf as only He can.


----------



## iamsam

I think it's better to use the real thing - no splenda in this house. lol

sam



darowil said:


> There are a number of different sweeteners chemically which all have different effects on the body and how they respond to heat etc.So it is important to know which sweetner is being discussed as to where they can be used for the desired purpose and what effects they have on the body
> Over here the sweetener used in diet drinks is aspartame not Splenda (sucralose). Splenda claims that because all they do is adjust a molecule so that it can't be absorbed it is the safest. (and it seems to me that if this is all it is doing that would be likely to be correct as it goes in one end and out the other). And then there is saccharin that i never use becuase I hate the bitter aftertaste (and this seems to be the one that causes the most problemsas well). And then the natural sweetener Stevia which is claimed to be much better for us than sugar.
> But most of these can't be used in cooking- Splenda in the granular form works because it so close to the sugar molecule it acts the same when cooked. Stevi is also availabe in a granular form which can be cooked (though doesn't act quite the same as sugar). Some can be used for cooking but not baking (where the properties of sugar and not just sweetening is required from the sweetener)-my understanding is that Splenda (sucralose) is still the best for baking.


----------



## iamsam

grannygoode - titch - I haven't heard that forever - I use it all the time.

sam



GrannyGoode said:


> Hiya Sorlenna!
> Henderson Co. is further west, closer to the Mississippi River, I think. My people most recently are from a little place called Summer Shade, Metcalfe Co. Great-grandparents are buried in Beaumont Cemetery in Metcalfe Co. Grandpa was born in Marrowbone, Cumberland Co., and Grandma was born next door in Tompkinsville, Monroe Co. Those two counties sit on the Tennessee line. Metcalfe is just a tiche north of those two, and sits in between them, sort of. Sorlenna is a very pretty name. Very pretty.


----------



## iamsam

I really think murderers should die the same way they killed the person or persons - only slower.

sam



GrannyGoode said:


> Me, too . . . wish I could be on that jury, packin' my 12" cast iron skillet.


----------



## Bulldog

Truly, He is a God of Miracles. Will add my prayers to those of others in behalf of the Mr. and Mrs. I truly believe the Lord is getting mighty weary of all the wickedness in this world. I know I am.

I totally agree, GrannyGoode.

Mellie, meant to compliment you on the little sweater and hats. They are just precious. The recipient will be thrilled, I'm sure. You are so fast with your work. I am a slow poke.


----------



## Bulldog

Me, too . . . wish I could be on that jury, packin' my 12" cast iron skillet.

GrannyGoode...you are my kind a girl. And yes, Kickapoo is a great word for the toxins that are removed from beans! I put mine in the slow cooker and pour boiling water over them and turn them on low (usually before I go to bed and let them cook all night. They are usually done when I get up or shortly therafter.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> My mom sent this link to me, interesting. Mother Nature so beautiful, and scary and dangerous. I'm amazed these people just stood there and didnt think about damage to their home or themselves.
> 
> Have you ever seen an ice tsunami?
> It happened on the south side of Lac des Mille, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada.
> It destroyed more than 20 houses in 15 minutes!
> 
> https://youtube.googleapis.com/v/Wbs8tN8xlxA


Like you say- how stunningly beutiful and yet so destructive att he same time. It looked like it was walking. At least unlike a water tsunamia there was time to get away from it as it seemed to be slow enough for people to escape it- if they are aware of it or smart enough to think it might be a danger. Might not get time to save anything in the house though.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Not often where we like the husband and wife both, at least me. I often am friends with one and just tolerate the other, but they are both just wonderful people, as were the young Quaker couple we had dinner with a few months ago. Some lovely people coming into our lives. We closed the restaurant out with apologies to the workers as they finally flashed the lights at the front since we were so involved in our conversations. The food was really great too.


Often a problem here too- and even less likely that we will both really like the same couples!


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic!


Me too. Isn't it funny how our excuse for a stash is so we have what we need on hand and it was too good a bargain to miss. And then when we want to knot something we need to go and buy yarn becuase we don't have what we need? Actually I'm planning something for David's sister- and out of about 10 colours had all but one! So sometimes it works.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't realize it but should have-- the new phones, tablets etc. are different and I never thought of that. I am on a desktop and I know it is different that some of the others.
> 
> No problem -- I have never learned much about a tablet although people seem to love them. I am not that computer savvy except for my desktop. I withdraw my suggestion! It was just a thought.
> 
> :wink: :thumbup:


It is easy to do on desktops, net books, laptops. Tablets not so. Mine doesn't easily accommodate this, but dsf has one with one of those pen things. It is a little easier to do on his, but not on my 7" tablet, which I tend to use most during the day.


----------



## ptofValerie

Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic![/quote]

Gwen, sweetheart, it takes all sorts to make a world. I'm not a collector of anything by disposition and I'd found in the past that having a store of materials could become a tyranny. It represented work to be done and often at a time when my priorities had changed.

Its a lovely morning here and dry so I'll take the opportunity to go into town for as I need to do a little shopping. Then, once home, back to revision for the beekeeping exam that takes place this Saturday. Oh groan. I am not a good examination candidate and I take it all so seriously. I should know better at by now!


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Julie has probably answered this Kate, but I'll jump in to say that I have cast on 40, 41 and 42 stitches to get my 8". All were DK yarn (different brands though) and 4mm needles. Now I use whichever of those suits the pattern I am using. And I have been working 50 rows to get 8''. Found some 10 ply for my koala square so only needed 37 stitches using 5mm needles. Hope this helps.


Thank you Denise. BTW I think your koala looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

Bulldog said:


> Page 36:
> Daralene, I am so sorry for the problems your brother has caused, but pray that this will be a turning point in his life and old wounds can be healed. I am so glad you and DH have new friends in your life. I am sure the role model that you as a couple create is one to inspire others. You certainly have been someone I have looked up to.
> 
> Thank you Gwen and Kathy for your kind comments. God isn't through with me yet and I am still workin on me too. I, too, am embarking on a diet this year. Not sure whether it will be the Dash or Eat to Live Diet, but am working on getting 50-60 pounds off. I just need to feel better physically and am concerned about the loss of muscle tone in my legs. Time to take charge.
> I do so apologize to you all regarding my posts. Don't know what possessed me to share it. Morbid posting. SS and church were wonderful today and good dose of medicine. I don't ever want to be responsible for bringing another human being down. I love you all too much for that.


Oh dearest! You are an inspiration. Such candour as you express makes all of us think about our deeper selves and that The Lord has us in his holding. You are our beloved sister.


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> so anxious to see the finished sweaters Valerie - please post pictures when you are finished.
> 
> sam


So anxious to see them started Sam dear! I'll post pics as and when!


----------



## PurpleFi

Grannypeg said:


> I have often wondered how someone teaches freeform, since it is supposed to be making up something as you go a long????


I'll let you know as I am doing a freeform crochet class in February.


----------



## ptofValerie

darowil said:


> Or honey or my favourite brown sugar
> Once as kids I made porridge as the recipe on the box said and was teased for a very long after- it was far too salty.


You mentioned eating your porridge with golden syrup. Good woman yourself!!! Quaker do a microwave-able porridge flavour range, one of which is golden syrup. I like it but my favourite is the original taste with a spoonful of my own honey added. A luxury at any time and a lovely way of celebrating last summer on these cold winter mornings.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


Our beloved Charlotte and all she loves will be held high in prayer. Thank you for letting us know Julie.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> now I see the strap - of course it is a bag - I don't think I am creative enough to scrumble -
> 
> sam


Phooey!!!!Anyone can scumble. You start with just knitting a small square or whatever shape you like. Either pick up stitches along one side or make another shape and keep adding them together. You then continue adding bits and just see what happens. There it's as easy as that. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a frost but sunny Surrey. 

I hope everyone has a good week and I am sending loads and loads of healing vibes to all those with health problems.

I am off for a swim this morning and then I will make Mr P a cake and then sit and knit this afternoon.

Big hugs to everyone.

Monday photos...


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


That is such sad news. I will keep them all in my thoughts.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I have enough tangerines to make some marmalade. Have thought of making some with the blood oranges as well.
> I will have to try out the salad, the cheese will be left out.


I always add a couple of lemons to whatevery marmalade I am making, it seems to help with the setting and bring out the flavour. x


----------



## PurpleFi

So sad to hear about Charlotte, keeping her and Rick in my thoughts.


----------



## PurpleFi

Melody, your baby set is lovely. Hope you feel better today, it could be the stress of the move. Sending you lots of hugs. xx


----------



## agnescr

Angora1 said:


> I never had oatmeal that had been soaked overnight till moving to Germany. Someone told me that it is thought to be more nutritious that way. Do you have a reason you soak it?


i think its because the meal is so hard that soaking it helps it to absorb the water better/or maybe its just a hang over from the old days on the crofts when that was how it was done, i have no idea but that is how i was taught and so that is how I do it

Another thing about porridge from years ago is that the left over in the pot was poured into a lined tray left to go cold sliced and eaten later.....hence the word we use in Scotland for a meal carried to work/school in a box is called a piece and the box a piecebox


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> now I see the strap - of course it is a bag - I don't think I am creative enough to scrumble -
> 
> sam


Same here Sam


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Oh Darowil, that hurts. I was much younger when I went to see a friend who had just had a baby. Stopped by the gift shop to get something for her and the cashier asked if I was the grandma.
> :shock: :shock: Of course now I could be the great grandma, but that was a rude awakening. Hope that autograph will be worth a lot someday.


considering how many he was signing I doubt it somehow. But as we couldn't watch them play it was the next best thing.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the Shawl Collared Cowl I've been working on; 2nd one. I'll be mailing it to my DD's friend who attends Emory U in Atlanta.
> I had given her a cowl at Christmas (different pattern) and her mom fell in love with it so she gave it to her mom. Since she did that I told her I'd make her another and send it to her. Pattern is from ravelry, uses bulky yarn, starts with US 8 then changes to US 9 and then ends with US 8 again. Really simple knit.


That looks good- but very few would want one that heavy down here.


----------



## darowil

Well keep getting bad gateway messages each time I try to move to the next page so I think I will close down and hed off to bed instead of fighting tonight. probably be behaving by the morning.


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic!


Gwen, sweetheart, it takes all sorts to make a world. I'm not a collector of anything by disposition and I'd found in the past that having a store of materials could become a tyranny. It represented work to be done and often at a time when my priorities had changed.

Its a lovely morning here and dry so I'll take the opportunity to go into town for as I need to do a little shopping. Then, once home, back to revision for the beekeeping exam that takes place this Saturday. Oh groan. I am not a good examination candidate and I take it all so seriously. I should know better at by now![/quote]

My stash represents all the lovely potential there is there! All those lovely things I could knit. Occasionally I look and feel overwhelmed that I will never get done all the things i want to do- which I won't- but normally I get a great deal of enjoyment out of looking at my stash.
BTW KP started behaving before I got to bed so I am going to finsih this weeks TP before I head off to bed.


----------



## busyworkerbee

martina said:


> Weather wise it is mostly wet and windy. No news of the house sale yet, wrong time of year I think. So much of my stuff is packed that I can't get on with very much. Looking forward to being in my new place before long. I have done some scumbling before, it is fun isn't it?


Okay, it has been mentioned a couple of times, but I am not understanding the reference. What is "scumbling"?


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'm always so sorry to hear about family members having so many health problems. It's so hard to think of them in pain...I've been where you are and I know how difficult it is.
> How is Christopher? You haven't mentioned him lately so I'm hoping "no news is good news".
> Hugs,
> Junek


It is a long slow road to recovery so it will be time before different results. He still walks like a drunk man and can only take a few steps. His vision is improving as a red streak blocking his vision is gone and that was probably blood to my thinking?? People still sound funny to him, he described it like Minnie Mouse. They want him to see the doctors who tended to him so it means a 2 hr. trip each way to Columbus, OH. so last time the doctors had him coming back for 2 separate appointments. After the first they just said they needed to do more tests. We are still just so thankful to have him with us and although he is in such pain. At this point we don't know if he will get a permanent shunt or not to help with the pressure. Every time I think of Christopher I think of Charlotte too. It is a long, slow process and very difficult in many cases. Thank you so much for asking. I wish I had different news but it seems it is just going to be gradual steps forward. I read so many positive things people who had brain aneurysms had written, so I am hopeful. I'm glad he has a good sense of humor and hope depression doesn't set in as often happens in something long term like this.


----------



## busyworkerbee

sassafras123 said:


> Heard before watercolor class that a good friend had died. He was diabetic and on dialysis. I'm saddened and, forgive me, angry. He didn't have to die if he took care of his health.


{{{{{{{{{{Sassafras123}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> WOW!! What an experience that must have been. You and Shirley have lived such exciting lives!
> Junek


Yes June, I am so very thankful for my life. After living in places others could never imagine in my childhood, moving constantly and losing everything. We should have been on welfare but were too proud and just made do. One dream I always had was to travel and not just as a tourist, but to meet people from the countries, and that has all come true. Even when we went to Russia it was with a Russian musician who lived in Germany and he and his wife had us over to dinner and prepared just about every Russian dish that would be made for Christmas and Easter and let me tell you, the rumors that Russian food is no good are totally wrong. Galina did herself proud and her cooking was amazing. Another time she had me over to her house and made these pancakes and I think she expected me to eat enough for all of Germany. LOL Lovely people. He arranged for the group, he was the drummer and DH the pianist, to play in a very famous concert hall in Moscow, which was so beautiful. I have been invited into homes in so many countries and treated like family. Spent Christmas and Easter invited into homes. I just feel like all of my dreams have come true as far as traveling. One thing I have learned is that there are lovely people all over the world. There have been a few scary moments too, but that aside, here I am and so thankful for my life.


----------



## ChrisEl

So very sorry to hear the sad news about Charlotte. Her warm, caring personality shone through her posts. Will pray for comfort and peace for her and her family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> That looks good- but very few would want one that heavy down here.


I guess your projects must be limited to lightweight. I've wanted to live in a warmer climate for so long but that would make a difference in knitting that I hadn't even thought of. Still would take the warmer climate though. I could come home to visit the snow and then go back to my home and get warm.

Regarding stash...I never thought I would have one but I do have yarn to use. I seem to need a project and buy the yarn for that project but there were a few times I bought yarn on sale, so I can see how it would build up if you are trying to save money and know how much to get. In the past I found my stash a little daunting and not really pleasurable as it meant I had wasted my money if I didn't use it. So proud though as I made the Commuter Capelet from stash. :thumbup: I've finally started using it! Now I am making DH a hat from stash, so it can be a lot of fun I'm learning. I may be a stash convert and you really can save money by buying it on sale.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> You are so right about consistency and security. I think they had none of that. We had never seen the older boy smile. In fact I had not held him since he was a baby. Now he laughs, smiles, plays, and seems really to be happy and content. It is so sad what little children go through when their parents make poor choices. My nephew was not raised to behave the way he has.


Hoping for a miracle for nephew in his life but it looks like the children are getting their miracle now. How wonderful for all of you to become the parents they are missing. Sounds like you have some special relatives to be willing to do this. Seems like families have to pull together at these times if they are physically able. Bless the ones that are taking the wee ones in. Must make you feel so good to see the older one finally laugh and smile.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would never add splenda to anything. It makes wonderful ant killer, just sprinkle generously on the ant hill so I can't imagine what it does to our bodies. I have read that many people who have symptoms of neuropathy who drink diet pop or use artificial sweeteners have the symptoms dissapear when those are removed from their diet.


I read, some time ago now, about some US service personnel who were medically discharged with Gulf War Syndrome, who cut out any artificial sweetner and recovered. Interesting not about aspartane which is the most used artificial sweetner is that when it is subjected to high heat for a period of time, this alters the chemistry of it and turns it into a poison like arsenic. These service personnel were basically suffering from arsenic poisoning. Once the toxins were remove, they improved. Not all recovered fully as there had been damage done to organs and nerves. What one of them worked out was happening was that the supplies quite often sat in the sun at the docks for several days before being distributed and used, thereby causing a chemical reaction which was unfortunate for the members who consumed it. One female ex soldier who was in a wheelchair, is no longer in it. All she did was cut out any and all artificial sweetners from her diet and gradually, as the toxins were removed from her body, improved greatly.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Since I don't eat oysters, this has never come up....(maple syrup on anything!)
> Junek


LOL...Hmmmm, thinking it might work with scallops.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree wrote:
But first, I'll make my favorite salad with the oranges.

I'll bet Chris will really like it (when she's feeling better). I section the blood oranges and regular oranges and mix them together with just a little honey and set aside while I do the next step. I thinly slice using my mandolin red onion and anything crunchy (jicama, celery root, fennel bulb, beets) and then mix that all together with the orange section and a white wine vinaigrette and layer that on top of a bed of greens (I use baby spinach, arugula and baby kale. I sometimes add candied almonds or pecans or plain pistachios and some feta cheese. I could eat that for several days straight and not get tired of it.

___________________________________________

Rookie, I could use lessons on the mandoline. Now I'm afraid of it and it cost me a pretty penny.

That salad sounds wonderful. Do you pickle the beets or just raw? I could eat that for days too. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the Shawl Collared Cowl I've been working on; 2nd one. I'll be mailing it to my DD's friend who attends Emory U in Atlanta.
> I had given her a cowl at Christmas (different pattern) and her mom fell in love with it so she gave it to her mom. Since she did that I told her I'd make her another and send it to her. Pattern is from ravelry, uses bulky yarn, starts with US 8 then changes to US 9 and then ends with US 8 again. Really simple knit.


How beautiful and I see why you needed to do two. You are quite the gift giver and a fast knitter. I have a feeling you know how to use up a stash. Great that it is bulky yarn and will be warm and probably knits up quickly. Love the color and the buttons really set it off.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer...Can't wait to see photos of your son's cards. Yes, I often take on difficult things and I started knitting that way. Did an aran sweater for DH long before I knew most people didn't do them. Nowadays I am so thankful for LYS lessons, You Tube, KP workshops, etc. I am also learning so much from the Lucy Neatby DVD's. They are teaching me about what it is that I have been doing so that I am starting to understand. I think one of the hardest things of knitting for me has been understanding patterns. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


Oh no, I have goose bumps all over after reading this and tears in my eyes. I wondered why we hadn't heard anything and in my heart was hoping they had gone somewhere for warm weather and to recover. This is devastating. I'm sure it was such a hard email to read as is this post. Heartbreaking. Of course I will pray. Charlotte and I had been communicating about her life in Ohio and her family. Her family is amazing and sound like very special people. How awful for all of them to lose such a beautiful family member. It is truly a loss our KTP family will have a hard time recovering from.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -10C/ 14F at 07:30. It has been snowing since yesterday afternoon., we have gotten a good 15.24cm/6in. 

DJ helped pick the coffee, seems today is a school holiday she got to stay one extra night. Besides I was not driving in that weather last night. 

Today's coffee 

Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angora, sorry your brother is ill & for all the troubles he has caused the family. Hopefully that is in the past & things will get better from now.
> 
> Thank you Bonnie. He has a choice and that choice is a gift. Others have no choice, like our precious Charlotte.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well keep getting bad gateway messages each time I try to move to the next page so I think I will close down and hed off to bed instead of fighting tonight. probably be behaving by the morning.


Glad it was not just me- it was starting to feel like the weekend when the whole KP crashed!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the Shawl Collared Cowl I've been working on; 2nd one. I'll be mailing it to my DD's friend who attends Emory U in Atlanta.
> I had given her a cowl at Christmas (different pattern) and her mom fell in love with it so she gave it to her mom. Since she did that I told her I'd make her another and send it to her. Pattern is from ravelry, uses bulky yarn, starts with US 8 then changes to US 9 and then ends with US 8 again. Really simple knit.


That's really pretty...I know she'll be glad to get it!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> 9:20 pm and I am back. Gage is in bed and sleeping, Greg is tinkering in the garage and I have just downloaded my finished outfit for my friend. Finally sewed on buttons and made a hat and thumbless mitts to go with it.
> 
> Colors are much more rich then they show in the pictures.


Very pretty little set, I am sure they will love it. You knit very fast, my sister knits fast as well.


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Good. Morning all, been reading daily but still in bed just sick with this flu. It is some nasty stuff. Came down with it on Tiesday and I thought by now it would be gone. So maddening, I have unpacking and sorting to do and I just barely got the laundry done. Did knit a little Friday night but that has been all.
> Betty and Shirley and all, we all go through those times of not feeling good enough or qualified, like Shirley I find a husband that has made me feel like the smartest person in the room and the most special. You all here are full of such love and caring and talent. The way we all reach out to total strangers is a blessing now days. So many people are hurting and struggling inside. Many days when I am down I come here and read and smile and get lost and I can vision you all doing something and it has helped me keep going. Everyone wants and should have a place in this world to be accepted and loved and we have made it here. Thank you!!!!!
> We are having a few mild weather days before we go back to the deep freeze. The pines are full of white fluffy snow. Wish I could bundle up and walk down to the lake but not for awhile yet. It is always fun to see how many ice house are out on the lake. Have a nice day, I will be following you all the rest of the day.


Well said Spider, well said, the love will over power any problem, and give you peace.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -10C/ 14F at 07:30. It has been snowing since yesterday afternoon., we have gotten a good 15.24cm/6in.
> 
> DJ helped pick the coffee, seems today is a school holiday she got to stay one extra night. Besides I was not driving in that weather last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


Just noticed the steam rising- very clever! I am back off to bed for a bit!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


Oh, Julie....I'm so very sorry to hear that....and we thought she was doing so well. The next time you're in touch with Rick, please give him my love and I'm still praying for Charlotte. That's such terrible news. It just breaks my heart.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 9:20 pm and I am back. Gage is in bed and sleeping, Greg is tinkering in the garage and I have just downloaded my finished outfit for my friend. Finally sewed on buttons and made a hat and thumbless mitts to go with it.
> 
> Colors are much more rich then they show in the pictures.


Lucky mom and baby!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Rookie.
> 
> Bulldog I am so happy that the police caught those S.O.B's who attacked and shot your friends. I truly do hope they spend the rest of their lives behind bars. They make me sick. Let your friends know that they are in our prayers.
> 
> Zoe happy to see you back. Take care of yourself as well as others.
> 
> June I am on the brink of coming down with something. Have not felt like myself today. Hoping it will hold off til after we move. "hoping"


Well, darling Melody....if prayers can keep you well, you won't come down with it at all.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frost but sunny Surrey.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good week and I am sending loads and loads of healing vibes to all those with health problems.
> 
> I am off for a swim this morning and then I will make Mr P a cake and then sit and knit this afternoon.
> 
> Big hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos...


I so enjoy all your pictures....I can't believe your magnolia has buds already. Your winters must be mild compared to ours!
What kind of cake are you making Mr. P?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Another thing about porridge from years ago is that the left over in the pot was poured into a lined tray left to go cold sliced and eaten later.....hence the word we use in Scotland for a meal carried to work/school in a box is called a piece and the box a piecebox[/quote]

When my children were small, I'd do that with leftover Cream of Wheat and the next morning, saute it with a little butter. They'd eat it with syrup or jam on it....it was a special treat and they looked forward to it.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Good Morning all. It is 8:30am and I toyed with the idea of going back to bed, but to much to do today. Gage is off to school and I am enjoying my quiet time.Feeling headache-ish but good otherwise.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> It is a long slow road to recovery so it will be time before different results. He still walks like a drunk man and can only take a few steps. His vision is improving as a red streak blocking his vision is gone and that was probably blood to my thinking?? People still sound funny to him, he described it like Minnie Mouse. They want him to see the doctors who tended to him so it means a 2 hr. trip each way to Columbus, OH. so last time the doctors had him coming back for 2 separate appointments. After the first they just said they needed to do more tests. We are still just so thankful to have him with us and although he is in such pain. At this point we don't know if he will get a permanent shunt or not to help with the pressure. Every time I think of Christopher I think of Charlotte too. It is a long, slow process and very difficult in many cases. Thank you so much for asking. I wish I had different news but it seems it is just going to be gradual steps forward. I read so many positive things people who had brain aneurysms had written, so I am hopeful. I'm glad he has a good sense of humor and hope depression doesn't set in as often happens in something long term like this.


Every baby step Christopher makes is a milestone. I hope they decide on the shunt if that will help the pain. 
You've had so much to deal with in the last few months.
I continue to pray for Christopher and your brothers. And for comfort and strength for you.
Hugs, Sister of my heart!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

I have always thought that. Also they should be put in general population and not kept safe in their cells.


thewren said:


> I really think murderers should die the same way they killed the person or persons - only slower.
> 
> sam


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Yes June, I am so very thankful for my life. After living in places ny countries and treated like family.
> 
> I love to hear about everyone's lives at the Tea Party...we're such a varied group of friends. You and Shirley have had the most exciting lives. It's such a pleasure to visit here every day.
> junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -10C/ 14F at 07:30. It has been snowing since yesterday afternoon., we have gotten a good 15.24cm/6in.
> 
> DJ helped pick the coffee, seems today is a school holiday she got to stay one extra night. Besides I was not driving in that weather last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


Glad you didn't brave the nasty road conditions...the coffee looks interesting but I don't think I'd want to drink hot beverage out of a metal cup.
Love the 'where's the coffee'' picture!
junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bulldog said:


> Sam I think that is geochaching and A garmin is a GPS unit or Glopal Positioning System. They are very helpful for a driverwho is directionally challenged like me. I used to get lost driving to Tampa for my Daylily meetings. If I had written directions I was OK but if a road was closed due to construction I would have to detour and would not know which direction to take to go home.
> 
> I could kiss whoever invented this little jewel. I get lost trying to find my closet...LOL!


You just have to be careful as a GPS will lead you on the shortest route regardless of what kind of road it is. That is how those people from BC ended up stuck on a logging road in I think Montana & the man froze to death trying to hike out, she was found weeks later & 30 Pounds lighter in the car


----------



## gagesmom

More packing to do today. See you later on.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I was so afraid of this. God bless Rick and Charlotte. May this be painfree for her. She has never left my prayers nor will she.
Thank you for letting us know Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


----------



## Bonnie7591

ptofValerie said:


> You mentioned eating your porridge with golden syrup. Good woman yourself!!! Quaker do a microwave-able porridge flavour range, one of which is golden syrup. I like it but my favourite is the original taste with a spoonful of my own honey added. A luxury at any time and a lovely way of celebrating last summer on these cold winter mornings.


We have the microwavable stuff but to me it is just like wall paper paste. I"ll spend the extra few minutes & make quick oats.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That did help last time prior to my having work done; tried to do it this time and haven't noticed a difference yet. Good luck Carol and Thanks Joy for reminding me of that.


jheiens said:


> Carol, something was said to Gwen a while back about the ''click'' speed of her keys and being able to change its speed to prevent
> repeating letters and commands to computer. Might be the problem.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Just noticed the steam rising- very clever! I am back off to bed for a bit!


Would love to take the credit for the steam, but it is a friends. I still have not quite got it. Have a good sleep.


----------



## Bulldog

Good Morning My Sweet Sisters,
It is cold in the house this morning. Got up and fed my furbabies, made my mug of coffee (love my Kuerig the kids gave me) and crawled back under the covers. I am sitting here sipping my coffee and reading your posts.
Daralene, I use my mandolin all the time, but I have learned to respect its potential danger and be careful. When whatever I am slicing gets low to the blade, I put the guard on. It is a lifesaver with vegetables. I have worn out one and on my second one.
Caren, loved the steam off the coffee, but as June said, would be cautious to drink it from the tin cup
Bonnie, my youngest daughter Kelsey is like me...directionally challenged. When she moved, she found herself in a new place and didn't know how to get anywhere with the two boys to get to school and after school activities. Her husband works long hours, so he bought her a GPS. This has been a lifesaver for her in finding her way in a new city. I would probably use mine for short distances as well.
Purple, glad to see blooms on our state flower. I love the Magnolia. I really love the Japanese Magnolia, though they do make a mess when they shed.
Melody, praying the HAs will go away and today will be a good day for you and yours, sweetie. Prayer warriors continue to ask for a home for your sweet little family. I Love You, Sweetie.
Linda, I am praying you are feeling better today and rest. Continue to lift DH up for work.

I have to get the house cleaned this week, so I will take a room a day and give it a good scrub. I never try to do the whole house anymore as I did in my younger days. If we had only known back then...
Got good ways on my first square. I am anxious to see if the pattern repeats will work out to eight inches.
I will check in later today. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Gweniepooh

Go to your control panel and look for "mouse" This should have the ability to select speed for mouse which did work at one time for me. I'm trying again too.


cmaliza said:


> ok....how does one access key speed control? Any clues...anyone? I'll look for it.
> Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Julie:
I hope you are okay and safe. I just got word of an earthquake on the north island NZ. I think you are on the south island but I am concerned.

Trisha


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

sorry Gwenie


----------



## Gweniepooh

And I am so glad you are in our world! Wish I had the restraint you have. I am a collector....usually of junk...ROFL....As a public school teacher who had to most of the time provide my own materials I spent years of saving this and that for school projects, lab activities, etc. Has been quite difficult to break this habit but I sure am working on it! Hugs to you Valerie!


ptofValerie said:


> Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic!


Gwen, sweetheart, it takes all sorts to make a world. I'm not a collector of anything by disposition and I'd found in the past that having a store of materials could become a tyranny. It represented work to be done and often at a time when my priorities had changed.

Its a lovely morning here and dry so I'll take the opportunity to go into town for as I need to do a little shopping. Then, once home, back to revision for the beekeeping exam that takes place this Saturday. Oh groan. I am not a good examination candidate and I take it all so seriously. I should know better at by now![/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I think it's better to use the real thing - no splenda in this house. lol
> 
> sam


I don't use any of the sugar substitutes either, I do have it in the house as I have a couple friends that use it. I guess I can't say no subs, I do use agave nectar, honey and maple syrup.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Sweet Sisters,
> 
> Purple, glad to see blooms on our state flower. I love the Magnolia. I really love the Japanese Magnolia, though they do make a mess when they shed.
> 
> Little Madam says they are soft sheets for the fairies when they fall. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'll let you know as I am doing a freeform crochet class in February.


Crochet I can keep up with, have always wanted to do free form but have not gotten around to learning.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Crochet I can keep up with, have always wanted to do free form but have not gotten around to learning.


I am really looking forward to doing the course, the tutor is Jane Crowfoot who has written quite a few books on the subject.

Hi Caren, how are you today, thanks for the coffee. Had a swim this morning and now I need to knit. xx


----------



## Designer1234

I am so sad about Charlotte- Thanks for letting us know Julie -- I had worries that it might be the case. I know this must be such a terrible time for Rick and pontuf. I hope they can keep the pain at bay. so sad and so young. My Prayers are with Rick -- it will be so difficult for him. 

The Prayer circle is needed now more than ever for all of them.

Thanks for letting us know Julie


----------



## RookieRetiree

Would brown beans be the same as the US version Boston Baked Beans?



Bonnie7591 said:


> There is nothing quite like home made brown beans, my family loves them. I only soak for 24 hrs but do add 2 tablespoons of vinegar to the water which is also supposed to help reduce the gas they cause. After soaking I rinse several times to remove the vinegar or I find there is a funny taste to them.


----------



## Sorlenna

GrannyGoode said:


> Oh! I was thinking of Henderson County, not the town of Henderson. Sorry. Sorlenna is still a pretty name, so there.


My DD and I made it up. She's sort of my alter ego.

I made a bit of progress on the new project yesterday, and so far I like the result. We'll see how else it goes.

The buttons for the cardigan (the one with the i-cord trim) are done; I made them out of polymer clay and left them overnight for the sealer to dry. Hoping to get some "real pictures" soon. So as soon as the buttons are on, both the cardigan and pullover will be done. Whew. Finally!

I have the ruffled cardigan revised (I think) and need to start knitting it but have to find other yarn. The tweed, while lovely, just isn't working with that pattern. What I'd like to have is some worsted like the Galileo DK I have from Knitpicks, but will see what's in the stash.

As I found info, the earthquake in NZ was about 400 km from Julie? I hope all are okay and the damage isn't too bad.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Would brown beans be the same as the US version Boston Baked Beans?


I was thinking pinto beans (?).


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Finally finished the koala square for our afghan. It's not too bad although I had to fudge the top a little to make it measure 8". I used a pattern for a dishcloth found on this site:
> 
> http://dishandwashclothmania.com/animal-cloths-knit
> 
> Just scroll down to koala.pdf
> 
> I'll post a photo of the square unblocked. Photo is not the best but hopefully you can make out the koala. Weather is quite pleasant today so will feel more comfortable knitting. Hope everyone has a good day.


So nice, great work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


Oh my, no words just prayer


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> 9:20 pm and I am back. Gage is in bed and sleeping, Greg is tinkering in the garage and I have just downloaded my finished outfit for my friend. Finally sewed on buttons and made a hat and thumbless mitts to go with it.
> 
> Colors are much more rich then they show in the pictures.


Lovely as always your work is special. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! Bright sunny day and a little cool. I think we are supposed to get colder towards the middle of the week. I don't think they are predicting any freezing rain, just cold. 

I'm still without a project on the needles. I don't know why, but just can't get going. I think I'm spending too much time on the computer!

I have some cleaning and laundry to do, so I'll check back later.


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


My prayers are with Charlotte and Rick. If it has to happen, may it be peaceful and painfree. 
Kathy


----------



## Patches39

Gwen, your cowl is lovely, I really like the color. You always do lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I am really looking forward to doing the course, the tutor is Jane Crowfoot who has written quite a few books on the subject.
> 
> Hi Caren, how are you today, thanks for the coffee. Had a swim this morning and now I need to knit. xx


It does sound lots of fun to do. I will have to look up a few of the books maybe check out the library. 
I am a bit scatter brained today. Thinking of all the things I should be doing but am not getting them done. I have succeeded in making a loaf of bread. Shortly I have to return DJ home before the weather gets worse.

I love you photos this morning, they are lovely. My neice had a magnolia in her yard. Gentle hugs for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Would love to take the credit for the steam, but it is a friends. I still have not quite got it. Have a good sleep.


Thanks I have rested well!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frost but sunny Surrey.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good week and I am sending loads and loads of healing vibes to all those with health problems.
> 
> I am off for a swim this morning and then I will make Mr P a cake and then sit and knit this afternoon.
> 
> Big hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos...


So lovely, even you home looks relaxing


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Julie:
> I hope you are okay and safe. I just got word of an earthquake on the north island NZ. I think you are on the south island but I am concerned.
> 
> Trisha


The earthquake was in the south of the North Island, but I am at the north of that Island and have not felt it. The aftershocks are still coming, and likely will for some time, if the SouthIsland quakes are setting a pattern- however the later ones have been quite deep- around 33 K to 44 K deep so will have been less significant. Again people in the Capital - Wellington have been rattled- it is scary for them because there is a convergence of fault lines where they are, but so far they have not been directly on the epicentre. I think most of the damage was limited to things falling off supermarket shelves!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> The earthquake was in the south of the North Island, but I am at the north of that Island and have not felt it. The aftershocks are still coming, and likely will for some time, if the SouthIsland quakes are setting a pattern- however the later ones have been quite deep- around 33 K to 44 K deep so will have been less significant. Again people in the Capital - Wellington have been rattled- it is scary for them because there is a convergence of fault lines where they are, but so far they have not been directly on the epicentre. I think most of the damage was limited to things falling off supermarket shelves!


Stay safe Julie, sending you Monday hugs on Tuesday!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> It does sound lots of fun to do. I will have to look up a few of the books maybe check out the library.
> I am a bit scatter brained today. Thinking of all the things I should be doing but am not getting them done. I have succeeded in making a loaf of bread. Shortly I have to return DJ home before the weather gets worse.
> 
> I love you photos this morning, they are lovely. My neice had a magnolia in her yard. Gentle hugs for you.


You are n ot the only one who is sctter brain. I made Mr P a lemon drizzle cake and while I was scooping the last of the drizzle out of the pan I dropped the whole thing on the cake, left a bit of a dent but the cake tastes ok!


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to put a bit more on the workshop.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -10C/ 14F at 07:30. It has been snowing since yesterday afternoon., we have gotten a good 15.24cm/6in.
> 
> DJ helped pick the coffee, seems today is a school holiday she got to stay one extra night. Besides I was not driving in that weather last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


Lively cat before coffee I understand the feeling.LOLLOL 
Lovely coffee, and the steam coming out moving like that, nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have not responded individually to the postings for Charlotte and Rick, but would like everyone to know that Rick is very grateful that we are all praying for them. He said Pontuf grieved Clarence for a good year, so he will not be consolable when it is Charlotte's time. Some dogs have such a faithful nature, and I know he always was there when Charlotte had that bad flu last year.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Stay safe Julie, sending you Monday hugs on Tuesday!


thanks, PurpleFi! always got me as a child that we were that half day ahead! The 'Knit one, bead too' book has come through the library system so I will be photocopying parts of it- there are some excellent projects!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> The earthquake was in the south of the North Island, but I am at the north of that Island and have not felt it. The aftershocks are still coming, and likely will for some time, if the SouthIsland quakes are setting a pattern- however the later ones have been quite deep- around 33 K to 44 K deep so will have been less significant. Again people in the Capital - Wellington have been rattled- it is scary for them because there is a convergence of fault lines where they are, but so far they have not been directly on the epicentre. I think most of the damage was limited to things falling off supermarket shelves!


I pray the angel of protection be around you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> I pray the angel of protection be around you.


Thanks, Jessie! So far I seem to have had the angels on my side when it comes to natural events.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> My prayers are with Charlotte and Rick. If it has to happen, may it be peaceful and painfree.
> Kathy


good to hear from you, Kathy. I've been worried about you on the snowy/icy roads. 
But so sorry it's such dreadful news about Charlotte. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The earthquake was in the south of the North Island, but I am at the north of that Island and have not felt it. The aftershocks are still coming, and likely will for some time, if the SouthIsland quakes are setting a pattern- however the later ones have been quite deep- around 33 K to 44 K deep so will have been less significant. Again people in the Capital - Wellington have been rattled- it is scary for them because there is a convergence of fault lines where they are, but so far they have not been directly on the epicentre. I think most of the damage was limited to things falling off supermarket shelves!


I'm so glad to hear the quake was not near you...that is so scary.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad to hear the quake was not near you...that is so scary.
> Hugs,
> Junek


We have always been told our architects took the engineering requirements very seriously. But the experience in Christchurch was that often people had failed to keep the standards or were not even qualified engineers let alone architects. and then ofcourse there are the old buildings built before the standards were imposed. When Auckland goes there is a high probability it will be volcanic eruption- and they have no fail proof method of predicting that!


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not responded individually to the postings for Charlotte and Rick, but would like everyone to know that Rick is very grateful that we are all praying for them. He said Pontuf grieved Clarence for a good year, so he will not be consolable when it is Charlotte's time. Some dogs have such a faithful nature, and I know he always was there when Charlotte had that bad flu last year.


Sorry to hear such sad news my thought go out to them


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree wrote:
> But first, I'll make my favorite salad with the oranges.
> 
> I'll bet Chris will really like it (when she's feeling better). I section the blood oranges and regular oranges and mix them together with just a little honey and set aside while I do the next step. I thinly slice using my mandolin red onion and anything crunchy (jicama, celery root, fennel bulb, beets) and then mix that all together with the orange section and a white wine vinaigrette and layer that on top of a bed of greens (I use baby spinach, arugula and baby kale. I sometimes add candied almonds or pecans or plain pistachios and some feta cheese. I could eat that for several days straight and not get tired of it.
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Rookie, I could use lessons on the mandoline. Now I'm afraid of it and it cost me a pretty penny.
> 
> That salad sounds wonderful. Do you pickle the beets or just raw? I could eat that for days too. :thumbup:


Use the guard and go slow, pay careful attention to whats going on, though I understand, they can be very dangerous!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -10C/ 14F at 07:30. It has been snowing since yesterday afternoon., we have gotten a good 15.24cm/6in.
> 
> DJ helped pick the coffee, seems today is a school holiday she got to stay one extra night. Besides I was not driving in that weather last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


Great coffee this morning Caren and DJ, appropriate for Monday


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I don't use any of the sugar substitutes either, I do have it in the house as I have a couple friends that use it. I guess I can't say no subs, I do use agave nectar, honey and maple syrup.


Those are natural sugars though not artificial. I just cant do artificial ones, the after taste in my mouth is yucky! I rarely use white sugar, agave, honey or brown sugar if using sugar.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, I am so sorry about Charlotte. Prayers for her, Rick and Pontuf. Please let Rick know she will be deeply missed.
Rookie, how exciting to see new DGD.
MELLIE, HUGS SWEETIE. HOPE YOU AND Gage feel tip top soon.
Gwen, Love your cowl.
Betty, glad perpetrators caught. Prayers y or friends heal quickly.
Mary, just reading about your week tires me out. What workouts do you Do?
Betty, could not for the life of me think of term GPS. And I have one in each car, besides handheld.
Busy bee, thank you for hugs.
Angora, continued prayers for Chris. I hope your brother heals quickly and can turn his life around.
Hugs sister of my heart.
I'm off to the cat preserve today. Will see lions and tigers oh my.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Go to your control panel and look for "mouse" This should have the ability to select speed for mouse which did work at one time for me. I'm trying again too.


~~~Found it....made some changes....now we'll see.
Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Go to your control panel and look for "mouse" This should have the ability to select speed for mouse which did work at one time for me. I'm trying again too.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Go to your control panel and look for "mouse" This should have the ability to select speed for mouse which did work at one time for me. I'm trying again too.


~~~Now I'm really confused....the reply I typed in (and it posted twice)....is gone altogether! :?: :?: :roll: :?
Good grief! I found the control part & made changes....we'll see if that works.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Go to your control panel and look for "mouse" This should have the ability to select speed for mouse which did work at one time for me. I'm trying again too.


~~~Now I'm really confused....the reply I typed in (and it posted twice)....is gone altogether! :?: :?: :roll: :?
Good grief! I found the control part & made changes....we'll see if that works.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Now I'm really confused....the reply I typed in (and it posted twice)....is gone altogether! :?: :?: :roll: :?
> Good grief! I found the control part & made changes....we'll see if that works.
> Carol il/oh


PFUI! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not responded individually to the postings for Charlotte and Rick, but would like everyone to know that Rick is very grateful that we are all praying for them. He said Pontuf grieved Clarence for a good year, so he will not be consolable when it is Charlotte's time. Some dogs have such a faithful nature, and I know he always was there when Charlotte had that bad flu last year.


~~~Thank you Julie for passing along our prayers & hugs to Rick & Pontuf.


----------



## gagesmom

Julie, I am grateful to you for passing along our prayers to Rick and Charlotte.


----------



## Lurker 2

Rick has said how grateful he is, again.


----------



## gagesmom

I have another set of slippers on the needles. About half done the first one and will take knitting to work with me today. I am getting dropped off early so Greg can be home in enough time to get Gage off the school bus.

I am also giving my friend the little purple set tonight and she will be giving it to her friend tomorrow. I hope she likes it. 

Sassafras- Thank you for the hugs, Gage is feeling a lot better and I am holding out against any illness for right now. I am so sorry to hear of your friend passing. ((hugs)) to you.

Pup- Good advice on using the mandolin. i have cut myself once and never again. If Greg wants things done with it, he has to use it. Not me.

I am off now to get ready for work. Hugs to you all, see you later on.
(((hugs)))


----------



## iamsam

you should not worry about your exam Valerie - we already know you could ace it with your eyes closed. I think they should let you teach the class.

I'm whittling down my stash by knitting another three strand afghan - for me. I have about a foot done - I made this one a little different - all knit for ten rows - stoc st for ten rows and repeat. breaks it up a little. I just want something to cover up with - and it makes a great project to knit when watching television - mindless knitting.

when will you visit your bees again?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Valerie I too got a chuckle out of two skeins being a stash...I could let you shop in my craft room and yet it never fails that I don't have the color/weight/etc of what a project I choose needs...ROFLMAO. I am trying very hard to not buy any yarn for quite awhile but don't think I will ever deplete my stash...ROFL. I just love yarn...guess I'm a yarnaholic!


Gwen, sweetheart, it takes all sorts to make a world. I'm not a collector of anything by disposition and I'd found in the past that having a store of materials could become a tyranny. It represented work to be done and often at a time when my priorities had changed.

Its a lovely morning here and dry so I'll take the opportunity to go into town for as I need to do a little shopping. Then, once home, back to revision for the beekeeping exam that takes place this Saturday. Oh groan. I am not a good examination candidate and I take it all so seriously. I should know better at by now![/quote]


----------



## iamsam

when you start freeform knitting or crocheting do you have a project in mind - were you thinking of your bag when you were scumbling?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I'll let you know as I am doing a freeform crochet class in February.


----------



## iamsam

honey is good on anything Valerie - nectar of the gods.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> You mentioned eating your porridge with golden syrup. Good woman yourself!!! Quaker do a microwave-able porridge flavour range, one of which is golden syrup. I like it but my favourite is the original taste with a spoonful of my own honey added. A luxury at any time and a lovely way of celebrating last summer on these cold winter mornings.


----------



## iamsam

I didn't realize your neighbors were so close.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frost but sunny Surrey.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good week and I am sending loads and loads of healing vibes to all those with health problems.
> 
> I am off for a swim this morning and then I will make Mr P a cake and then sit and knit this afternoon.
> 
> Big hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos...


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Sam wrote
I'm whittling down my stash by knitting another three strand afghan - for me. I have about a foot done - I made this one a little different - all knit for ten rows - stoc st for ten rows and repeat. breaks it up a little. I just want something to cover up with - and it makes a great project to knit when watching television - mindless knitting.

when will you visit your bees again?

sam

Sam I did that for a friend's baby recently. It made a very nice texture for the baby to touch and feel. The new mother thought both blankets I knitted for to babies were absolutely beautiful. She had twin boys, and they are not going to be dressed alike but will be individuals who happen to look like each other. So I used the same yarn in both blankets but different patterns. The other blanket was a garter ridge eyelet stripe between panels of stockinette.


----------



## iamsam

and we would call the piece mush - mother would often make mush - slice it - fry it (no doubt in lard) and we would eat it for dinner with syrup - probably with sausage of some type. I dearly love mush.

sam



agnescr said:


> i think its because the meal is so hard that soaking it helps it to absorb the water better/or maybe its just a hang over from the old days on the crofts when that was how it was done, i have no idea but that is how i was taught and so that is how I do it
> 
> Another thing about porridge from years ago is that the left over in the pot was poured into a lined tray left to go cold sliced and eaten later.....hence the word we use in Scotland for a meal carried to work/school in a box is called a piece and the box a piecebox


----------



## iamsam

rest assured the knitting tea party prayers warriors have him on their prayer list and we know the good work they do. I have a feeling he will end up just fine.

sam



Angora1 said:


> It is a long slow road to recovery so it will be time before different results. He still walks like a drunk man and can only take a few steps. His vision is improving as a red streak blocking his vision is gone and that was probably blood to my thinking?? People still sound funny to him, he described it like Minnie Mouse. They want him to see the doctors who tended to him so it means a 2 hr. trip each way to Columbus, OH. so last time the doctors had him coming back for 2 separate appointments. After the first they just said they needed to do more tests. We are still just so thankful to have him with us and although he is in such pain. At this point we don't know if he will get a permanent shunt or not to help with the pressure. Every time I think of Christopher I think of Charlotte too. It is a long, slow process and very difficult in many cases. Thank you so much for asking. I wish I had different news but it seems it is just going to be gradual steps forward. I read so many positive things people who had brain aneurysms had written, so I am hopeful. I'm glad he has a good sense of humor and hope depression doesn't set in as often happens in something long term like this.


----------



## Spider

Sam, what size needles and how many do you cast on?
Just got back from the doctor, bronchitis and sinus infection and ear infection in both ears. So back in bed, but hope to get back to work on Wed.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Spider I hope you will be feeling better real soon.


----------



## pammie1234

I have finally gotten something on the needles! I'm doing an entrelac dishcloth so I can practice backwards knitting. I think I chose the wrong one because it is in garter stitch. I've been trying to change it to stockinette, but I am getting a little confused. The good news is that I think I'm ready to start my scarf for the workshop.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not responded individually to the postings for Charlotte and Rick, but would like everyone to know that Rick is very grateful that we are all praying for them. He said Pontuf grieved Clarence for a good year, so he will not be consolable when it is Charlotte's time. Some dogs have such a faithful nature, and I know he always was there when Charlotte had that bad flu last year.


I have also asked my church family of prayer warriors to join us in prayers for Charlotte and Rick. They are some of the strongest warriors I know outside of this group.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

since avery and Ayden were so close in age and size Heidi had been dressing them alike. the other morning Ayden asked if they had to be dressed alike - he wanted to wear a different shirt. their personalitites are beginning to show. next year they will be in two different buildings and it will be interesting to see how they operate with out each other.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Sam wrote
> I'm whittling down my stash by knitting another three strand afghan - for me. I have about a foot done - I made this one a little different - all knit for ten rows - stoc st for ten rows and repeat. breaks it up a little. I just want something to cover up with - and it makes a great project to knit when watching television - mindless knitting.
> 
> when will you visit your bees again?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam I did that for a friend's baby recently. It made a very nice texture for the baby to touch and feel. The new mother thought both blankets I knitted for to babies were absolutely beautiful. She had twin boys, and they are not going to be dressed alike but will be individuals who happen to look like each other. So I used the same yarn in both blankets but different patterns. The other blanket was a garter ridge eyelet stripe between panels of stockinette.


----------



## iamsam

I use size us size 15 and co 130 sts. I use three strands and don't worry too much about size of yarn - never worry about what color I a tying in except I try not to have it too close in shade - it makes for an interesting texture when you don't worry about the yarn - just when one runs out I magic know another ball in. I will take a picture when it is finished.

sam


----------



## iamsam

with all those prayers they will definitely be in good hands and surrounded by god's mercy.

sam



jheiens said:


> I have also asked my church family of prayer warriors to join us in prayers for Charlotte and Rick. They are some of the strongest warriors I know outside of this group.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea, for you!! I have another 30 to go so it's a long road---hopefully, a lifetime change. The first thing I noticed was that I no longer had the heartburn I used to get---found out that the starchy food were the cause so I still limit my intake of bread & pasta. I substitute brown rice and try to get as many grains and nuts as I can. I know the combinations are sometimes strange, but they work...and I love not feeling guilty about eating nuts.


30 to go seems like nothing, compared to 80 but I will give it a go and see what happens. My heartburn (borderline acid reflux) shows up when I eat all the vinegary foods I love...anything pickled, Italian dressing, sometimes even coffee. I'm really looking forward to not contending with that anymore.


----------



## HandyFamily

David has some flue - so we'll be staying home this week. Hopefully I'll be able to take down the New Year's decorations... *greensmile*. And, if I'm lucky enough, maybe I'll finish the double biscuit scarf pattern... He's just coughing, hard, but no temperature or anything - which is good, but also means that most probably I'll have to play with him all day...


----------



## PurpleFi

Sometimes I do. This time I knew I wanted to cover a bag organizer. But often I will just start and see what it suggests.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I didn't realize your neighbors were so close.
> 
> sam


We do live in a town here and only half a mile from the town centre.


----------



## PurpleFi

Spider said:


> Sam, what size needles and how many do you cast on?
> Just got back from the doctor, bronchitis and sinus infection and ear infection in both ears. So back in bed, but hope to get back to work on Wed.


Take care and get plenty of rest.


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> Thank you Gwen and Kathy for your kind comments. God isn't through with me yet and I am still workin on me too. I, too, am embarking on a diet this year. Not sure whether it will be the Dash or Eat to Live Diet, but am working on getting 50-60 pounds off. I just need to feel better physically and am concerned about the loss of muscle tone in my legs. Time to take charge.
> 
> I do so apologize to you all regarding my posts. Don't know what possessed me to share it. Morbid posting. SS and church were wonderful today and good dose of medicine. I don't ever want to be responsible for bringing another human being down. I love you all too much for that.


My dear Betty...goodness me, that's what we are all here for. I treasure this group, not only for knitting knowledge but also for the friendships I feel I have made. I don't know how I would have gotten through December without you all here to boost me up, sympathize and just letting me know you all cared. Your feelings are your feelings and by no means should be ignored. You keep on sharing with us and we will keep on sending you virtual hugs!!!!!


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I have some very sad news. I have just had an email from Rick- he says that Charlotte has very little time left with us, and that the main thing is to try and control the pain. It has taken him sometime to figure out how to access her email, because it was her private one. He asks for prayers, and I am sure we can do that for them both and poor Pontuf, who never leaves her side when she is ill.


Goodness me, such sad news! Rick has no need to worry about prayers from this group.


----------



## pammie1234

I treasure this group, not only for knitting knowledge but also for the friendships I feel I have made. I don't know how I would have gotten through December without you all here to boost me up, sympathize and just letting me know you all cared. Your feelings are your feelings and by no means should be ignored. You keep on sharing with us and we will keep on sending you virtual hugs!!!!![/quote]

I totally agree. I don't always share, but I know that everyone will be there for me. This is a very unique group!


----------



## ptofValerie

when will you visit your bees again?

sam[/quote]

Next Monday if the day is decent. Once a fortnight for a check on their well-being and food stores is all that's needed at this time of year. I've had a lovely day. It was sunny and dry so I got into town for a short shopping trip and then I had a pleasant walk. I was well wrapped up and cosy.


----------



## Dintoo

Can't believe I've finally caught up-about 35 pages. So sad to hear about Charlotte. Will continue t remember her and Rick in my prayers, along with many others who need them. This is such a wonderful site--such prayer warriors, so many caring people. Also so many talented people. I have so many projects I want to do, things I've read about on this site. My stash is going down fast, as DD is making hats and mitts for Coats for Kids. There are many children who ned these things for our cold winters. It was minus 12C this morning, going to minus 15C this afternoon, and minus 20C as a high tomorrow. But the days are longer so spring is coming! I just love this site, even though I don't say much. Blessings to everyone. Take care. Jinny


----------



## Sorlenna

Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I think Charlotte would approve!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


I think it would be a wonderful tribute!
junek


----------



## gottastch

Hello all - I was invited out for coffee this morning and spent the whole morning gabbing with my girlfriends and didn't get home until Noon. What a lovely way to spend the morning!!

For any who have been following my experiment with the "no-poo" (no shampoo) concoction, I tried it again this morning with MUCH better results this time. I went back to the blog and re-read what I thought I read the first time...evidently not - duh. I was to put my concoction in a spray bottle - light bulb moment! I hopped in the shower and got my hair all wet this morning. I made rough sections with my fingers and put 3 little sprays right on the part of each section. I worked my way around my head and then messaged it in for a slow count of 30...maybe a minute? Then I rinsed-rinsed-rinsed. After that I used the apple cider vinegar rinse...about a tablespoon or so in 2 cups of water. I slowly drizzled that over my head, making sure to hit every part of my head. I messaged my scalp again for a slow count of 30 and then rinsed-rinsed-rinsed again. I LOVE the results...way better than the first time when I just dumped it over my head, pretty much wasting a whole cube. My scalp/hair feel better already...no so tight and itchy.

I did a little figuring too. The aloe vera gel cost $11 for a 32-oz. bottle. The coconut milk cost $1.48. I suppose there was some tax involved but since I was just doing a little "rough figuring" I used the figures I had. I only needed roughly half of the aloe vera gel so that would then be $5.50 + $1.48 = $6.98 for this batch. I filled up two ice cube trays and had enough left over for maybe one cube more. Each tray holds 16 cubes x 2 trays = 32 cubes + my extra cube = 33. $6.98 divided by 33 = $.2115151 so $.21 a cube. Each cube is supposed to last 5 shampoos so $.21 divided by 5 = roughly $.04 per shampoo? That's crazy cheap! I keep my little frozen cubes in a zippy bag in the freezer and when I need one I will get it out and let it thaw and then pour it into my tiny spray bottle. The blog says there is such a short shelf live so that's why she decided to freeze the mixture. 

I'm loving this so far. Next time I thaw out a cube, I will keep track of how long it lasts. Now that my hair is longer, maybe I will end up using a little more but my hair looks sooooo much better. I can't wait to try this on DH. He has such a dry scalp and keeps using stronger and stronger dandruff shampoos. Maybe he truly does need it but I am hoping he will be willing to do this experiment and see if it will help his hair/scalp too. Nothing really harmed, if it doesn't help as he can always go back to the "real-poo" 

So far, in my humble opinion, 5 out of 5 stars


----------



## gottastch

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


What a wonderful idea, Sorlenna!!!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

My stash is going down fast, as DD is making hats and mitts for Coats for Kids. There are many children who ned these things for our cold winters. It was minus 12C this morning, going to minus 15C this afternoon, and minus 20C as a high tomorrow. Jinny[/quote]

Hi Jinny; Is Coats for Kids a Barrie charity or Provincial? I'm in the London area
Trisha


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think that is so sweet Sorlenna- she would be so flattered.


Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


----------



## pammie1234

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


I think Charlotte would be thrilled!


----------



## ChrisEl

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


A very thoughtful and fitting tribute....


----------



## Spider

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


Sounds like a fantastic idea!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

how big is the town?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> We do live in a town here and only half a mile from the town centre.


----------



## iamsam

you haven't mentioned your arm Valerie - how is it - is the swelling down and the pain gone?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> when will you visit your bees again?
> 
> sam


Next Monday if the day is decent. Once a fortnight for a check on their well-being and food stores is all that's needed at this time of year. I've had a lovely day. It was sunny and dry so I got into town for a short shopping trip and then I had a pleasant walk. I was well wrapped up and cosy.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you dintoo - that sounds like some cold weather - but you are right - the days are getting longer and spring is getting closer.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Can't believe I've finally caught up-about 35 pages. So sad to hear about Charlotte. Will continue t remember her and Rick in my prayers, along with many others who need them. This is such a wonderful site--such prayer warriors, so many caring people. Also so many talented people. I have so many projects I want to do, things I've read about on this site. My stash is going down fast, as DD is making hats and mitts for Coats for Kids. There are many children who ned these things for our cold winters. It was minus 12C this morning, going to minus 15C this afternoon, and minus 20C as a high tomorrow. But the days are longer so spring is coming! I just love this site, even though I don't say much. Blessings to everyone. Take care. Jinny


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


I think that's a lovely idea.


----------



## iamsam

I think it would be a great tribute.

and she would most definitely approve.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


----------



## iamsam

sounds good Kathy - there is going to be a whole new you - eighty pounds lighter with fab hair - can't wait to see the new you.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all - I was invited out for coffee this morning and spent the whole morning gabbing with my girlfriends and didn't get home until Noon. What a lovely way to spend the morning!!
> 
> For any who have been following my experiment with the "no-poo" (no shampoo) concoction, I tried it again this morning with MUCH better results this time. I went back to the blog and re-read what I thought I read the first time...evidently not - duh. I was to put my concoction in a spray bottle - light bulb moment! I hopped in the shower and got my hair all wet this morning. I made rough sections with my fingers and put 3 little sprays right on the part of each section. I worked my way around my head and then messaged it in for a slow count of 30...maybe a minute? Then I rinsed-rinsed-rinsed. After that I used the apple cider vinegar rinse...about a tablespoon or so in 2 cups of water. I slowly drizzled that over my head, making sure to hit every part of my head. I messaged my scalp again for a slow count of 30 and then rinsed-rinsed-rinsed again. I LOVE the results...way better than the first time when I just dumped it over my head, pretty much wasting a whole cube. My scalp/hair feel better already...no so tight and itchy.
> 
> I did a little figuring too. The aloe vera gel cost $11 for a 32-oz. bottle. The coconut milk cost $1.48. I suppose there was some tax involved but since I was just doing a little "rough figuring" I used the figures I had. I only needed roughly half of the aloe vera gel so that would then be $5.50 + $1.48 = $6.98 for this batch. I filled up two ice cube trays and had enough left over for maybe one cube more. Each tray holds 16 cubes x 2 trays = 32 cubes + my extra cube = 33. $6.98 divided by 33 = $.2115151 so $.21 a cube. Each cube is supposed to last 5 shampoos so $.21 divided by 5 = roughly $.04 per shampoo? That's crazy cheap! I keep my little frozen cubes in a zippy bag in the freezer and when I need one I will get it out and let it thaw and then pour it into my tiny spray bottle. The blog says there is such a short shelf live so that's why she decided to freeze the mixture.
> 
> I'm loving this so far. Next time I thaw out a cube, I will keep track of how long it lasts. Now that my hair is longer, maybe I will end up using a little more but my hair looks sooooo much better. I can't wait to try this on DH. He has such a dry scalp and keeps using stronger and stronger dandruff shampoos. Maybe he truly does need it but I am hoping he will be willing to do this experiment and see if it will help his hair/scalp too. Nothing really harmed, if it doesn't help as he can always go back to the "real-poo"
> 
> So far, in my humble opinion, 5 out of 5 stars


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


I think that is a lovely idea- a fitting testimony of a beautiful lady.


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, what size needles and how many do you cast on?
Just got back from the doctor, bronchitis and sinus infection and ear infection in both ears. So back in bed, but hope to get back to work on Wed.

Oh, Linda. Hate to hear this, darling. Please don't rush to get back to work. You don't want to develop something worse than it already is. I know you feel horrible. Prayers being sent up just for you!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> since avery and Ayden were so close in age and size Heidi had been dressing them alike. the other morning Ayden asked if they had to be dressed alike - he wanted to wear a different shirt. their personalitites are beginning to show. next year they will be in two different buildings and it will be interesting to see how they operate with out each other.
> 
> sam


Michael and Chrissy are 15 months apart, they were so close when they were younger. When it came time for Chrissy to go to middle school they were having fits. It would have been the frost time they were in different schools. As luck would have it the district decided to move 5th graders up to the middle school. The high school and middle school are attached so they have still never been separated at school.


----------



## kehinkle

Happy Monday,

I have been extremely busy this last week with barely enough time for decent sleep. But not complaining because that is how some weeks are and others boringly slow. Have been from Vermont to Texas this last week with KY, IL, NE and OK thrown in. Right now I am in Tulsa after a load from Austin. Although I didn't get to meet him, I drove several pieces of Tony Bennett's band instruments up here for his concert last night. Once I a while, we get interesting freight.

Enjoyed all the pix posted, some beautiful pieces done. Have completed a crocheted half granny square shawl and started on a pair of socks. Didn't knit at all last week so hope to have some time this week.

I agree with the comments made about growing up and low self esteem. Came to realize that if "you can't make it, then fake it". Helped me in new situations and I try to practice it. Put that smile on even if you don't feel it and it gradually becomes real.

Happy anniversaries and birthdays and other milestones I may have missed. Hope the ones who are feeling poorly are starting to heal. Prayers for all who are undergoing surgeries. I have been blessed with healthy family members but know that I can change in an instant.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> how big is the town?
> 
> sam


We have a population of around 38,000.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna, what a lovely idea to name your next cardigan after Charlotte.x


----------



## Sorlenna

It's settled, then! I shall call "her" Charlotte. Now I just have to sort out what yarn is perfect for it.

I have been skimming the posts a lot the past few days--so if I missed anything, I do apologize. Let me just say congratulations on the milestones, any birthdays/new arrivals, and healing hugs for those in need. I am getting quite a bit of work done, which is a good thing, but I miss y'all's company! I hope to get pics of the two now finished sweaters soon!


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Happy Monday,
> 
> I have been extremely busy this last week with barely enough time for decent sleep. But not complaining because that is how some weeks are and others boringly slow. Have been from Vermont to Texas this last week with KY, IL, NE and OK thrown in. Right now I am in Tulsa after a load from Austin. Although I didn't get to meet him, I drove several pieces of Tony Bennett's band instruments up here for his concert last night. Once I a while, we get interesting freight.
> 
> So glad you had time to send us a note. Sounds like you're really busy. And WOW! Tony Bennett's instruments .... that was interesting freight.
> Hope you haven't run into any really bad road conditions.
> We're supposed to get an inch or two of snow tomorrow night. So everything will slow down to a near stop. I'm sure the supermarkets are flooded with customers already. Even if we got 6",it would probably be gone in a couple of days! I'd like to have a nickle for every loaf of bread that gets moldy and every gallon of milk that sours because people thought everything was going to stop for a week or two!!! LOL!
> As long as I have toilet paper, cat food and cat litter, we're all right!
> Junek


----------



## pammie1234

gottastch, can you tell me the page where you discussed the "no poo" reason. I must have missed it, and I am curious.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> It's settled, then! I shall call "her" Charlotte. Now I just have to sort out what yarn is perfect for it.
> 
> I have been skimming the posts a lot the past few days--so if I missed anything, I do apologize. Let me just say congratulations on the milestones, any birthdays/new arrivals, and healing hugs for those in need. I am getting quite a bit of work done, which is a good thing, but I miss y'all's company! I hope to get pics of the two now finished sweaters soon!


What a wonderful idea, a fantastic way to honour Charlotte.


----------



## gagesmom

7;30pm here and I am home and in my jammies. It was a slower then slow night tonight so I was sent home early. Gave my friend the little purple set and she was in awe. Said she wished she knew how to knit. Hmmm possibly a student in my future once I move and get settled. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


I love it Sorlenna. It sounds so beautiful and that would be fitting for our beautiful Charlotte.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I have been gone almost all day. It was awful driving the first part of the morning, but after a lovely time with my friend from KP, we found the snow had stopped and roads clear for the trip home. DH and I spent the afternoon and evening out and had a lovely time, but with thoughts of Charlotte all day. Thank you Sorlenna for thinking of that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Happy Monday,
> 
> I have been extremely busy this last week with barely enough time for decent sleep. But not complaining because that is how some weeks are and others boringly slow. Have been from Vermont to Texas this last week with KY, IL, NE and OK thrown in. Right now I am in Tulsa after a load from Austin. Although I didn't get to meet him, I drove several pieces of Tony Bennett's band instruments up here for his concert last night. Once I a while, we get interesting freight.
> Kathy


You have really been all over the place. Glad to hear from you and know you are safe and making sure our celebrities get their goods. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's our Kathy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gagesmom...Glad you had the time off since you haven't been feeling well but sad as I know you could use the money. Enjoy your time off.

I'm going to get back to knitting DH's new hat. LOL I'm wondering about attaching it somehow to his coat. :wink:


----------



## gagesmom

Sorlenna I think it is fantastic that you have named tour new pattern Charlotte. What a fitting tribute.


----------



## nicho

jheiens p54 said:


> Your koala square is great, nicho. It will be another signature addition to the afghan, identifying our wide-spread family connections. Thanks for the contribution.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy, hopefully there will be a couple more Aussie inspired squares to send with this one.

Denise


----------



## Gweniepooh

That would be so special. Sorlenna your gesture has brought tears to my eyes.


Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


----------



## Gweniepooh

That would be so special. Sorlenna your gesture has brought tears to my eyes.


Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


----------



## gagesmom

I love the awesome Koala square you made for the Knitapalooza afghan. 


nicho said:


> Thanks Joy, hopefully there will be a couple more Aussie inspired squares to send with this one.
> 
> Denise


----------



## gagesmom

Sorlenna I am with Gwen on this one. I posted a crying face on my last post. I have been thinking about Charlotte since earlier today and I am saddened, but my heart and prayers are with her.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be so special. Sorlenna your gesture has brought tears to my eyes.


I have always loved that name, and having a special lady attached to it is all the more special. Thanks to all for your support with this--now I just hope I can do her justice!


----------



## nicho

Bulldog p56 said:


> ...Denise, your square is wonderful. I have the width of mine right. Just praying the pattern will work out lengthwise to 8".
> Julie, thank you for keeping us posted. Prayer warriors are already at work praying for God to bring her home peacefully and to comfort Rick and Pontuf as only He can.


Thanks Bulldog. Working on a kangaroo now except his head looks strange. Hmm, might have to redo that one!

And ditto re remarks concerning Charlotte. Prayers for a peaceful end.

Sorlenna, I think it is a wonderful tribute that you would name a pattern after Charlotte. Bless you, that is a lovely idea.


----------



## Designer1234

I have been so sad all day too-

Sorlenna - I am sure that will mean so much to Rick who has been there for her in this journey-- I hope you will write him and tell him. -AZ sticks has his phone number so it would be great if you let him know so that if he feels it is okay- he could tell her. So sad-she is so young. Old people should go before young wonderful younger people like her.


----------



## nicho

KateB p57 said:


> Thank you Denise. BTW I think your koala looks great! :thumbup:


Thanks Kate 

Just noticed that I said in my post I did 50 rows using DK. Wrong! Should have read before I hit Send. It was more like 58 or even 60 rows, depending on the yarn. Sorry to mislead you.

Denise


----------



## ChrisEl

I have become fascinated by the 8-inch square! Am working on one which I would call a learning pieceI need to figure out something about the first rows which didnt come out how I wanted. I used a pattern from a small book I just found by Rita Weiss called Knit Stitch Guide (mine from AC Moore but also on Amazon), which shows many different stitch patterns and the multiples needed to incorporate them into a block or design. Some are beyond my skill level but I am having fun thinking about all the possibilities. I'm sure the expert knitters here would have no problems! Then on the KP main site I just found the Ravelry link below for book-themed squaresright up my alley since I love books. The patterns Ive looked at make an 8-inch square.
http://desertsunsets.blogspot.com/search/label/Free%20Patterns
Also have discovered a charity knitting project which uses 8 inch blocks to make childrens blankets:
http://forum.knit-a-square.com/page/patterns
More snow tomorrow. The surprise will be the amount---2 inches? 8 inches? Something in between?
We will see.


----------



## gagesmom

It is supposed to be down to -35degrees or lower tonight. If it is too cold tomorrow they will cancel school. It is too cold to have kids outside waiting for buses and playing outdoors at lunch and recess. Will see what tomorrow holds in store.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Gagesmom...Glad you had the time off since you haven't been feeling well but sad as I know you could use the money. Enjoy your time off.
> 
> I'm going to get back to knitting DH's new hat. LOL I'm wondering about attaching it somehow to his coat. :wink:


Maybe put a couple clear snaps on it, I have done that with my bunch before. Have done the same with mittens. :wink: :wink:


----------



## ChrisEl

gagesmom said:


> 7;30pm here and I am home and in my jammies. It was a slower then slow night tonight so I was sent home early. Gave my friend the little purple set and she was in awe. Said she wished she knew how to knit. Hmmm possibly a student in my future once I move and get settled. :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote
> 
> You have so much patience that I know you would be a great teacher.


----------



## ChrisEl

gottastch said:


> H
> For any who have been following my experiment with the "no-poo" (no shampoo) concoction, I tried it again this morning with MUCH better results this time.
> 
> This is a very interesting saga!


----------



## nicho

gagesmom said:


> I love the awesome Koala square you made for the Knitapalooza afghan.


Thanks Mel. Hope you are feeling better today.

And now I am off the computer to get some knitting done. It's been a late start around here. DH took me to breakfast to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. How did that happen? Where did the last 30 years go? Must also plan a nice dinner for tonight...a roast dinner and a nice bottle of red should fit the bill! So goodbye to all for now. Happy knitting!


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> I have been so sad all day too-
> 
> Sorlenna - I am sure that will mean so much to Rick who has been there for her in this journey-- I hope you will write him and tell him. -AZ sticks has his phone number so it would be great if you let him know so that if he feels it is okay- he could tell her. So sad-she is so young. Old people should go before young wonderful younger people like her.


I wasn't sure how to get hold of him, so if someone could pass along a physical address or number, that would be good.


----------



## gagesmom

Feeling better today.  Happy 30th anniversary, enjoy your dinner.


nicho said:


> Thanks Mel. Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> And now I am off the computer to get some knitting done. It's been a late start around here. DH took me to breakfast to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. How did that happen? Where did the last 30 years go? Must also plan a nice dinner for tonight...a roast dinner and a nice bottle of red should fit the bill! So goodbye to all for now. Happy knitting!


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> It is supposed to be down to -35degrees or lower tonight. If it is too cold tomorrow they will cancel school. It is too cold to have kids outside waiting for buses and playing outdoors at lunch and recess. Will see what tomorrow holds in store.


We are at -18C/-2F right now and it is dropping, by morning it will be -27C/-17F. A bit too chilly for me, woolies will be out for sure. School will likely be in session unless the busses don't warm up in the morning.


----------



## ChrisEl

As long as I have toilet paper, cat food and cat litter, we're all right!
Junek[/quote]

I have to confess that I got up early this morning to do pre-snowstorm grocery shopping. We needed milk and some other essentials. The man ahead of me was buying cat food....lots of it. His cats (two of them, he said) should have enough even if we are snowed in for days....


----------



## gagesmom

I am off for now. Gage is going to bed and I will be back on later.


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Mary...I'm out of breath just reading this! :thumbup:
> Can we make "reservations" for some of Matt's cards? They are just fantastic! Mine are all gone
> Take care of yourself, please!
> Carol il/oh


I will have him bring some sets to KAP.


----------



## pacer

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


What an honor and very deserving. I love the idea. The ruffles can signify the beauty of her life as she faced the ups and downs of her life.


----------



## gottastch

pammie1234 said:


> gottastch, can you tell me the page where you discussed the "no poo" reason. I must have missed it, and I am curious.


Page 15


----------



## gottastch

Sorlenna said:


> I have always loved that name, and having a special lady attached to it is all the more special. Thanks to all for your support with this--now I just hope I can do her justice!


There is no doubt in my mind that your "Charlotte" design will be a wonderful and glorious piece...can't wait to see it


----------



## pacer

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I am so sorry about Charlotte. Prayers for her, Rick and Pontuf. Please let Rick know she will be deeply missed.
> Rookie, how exciting to see new DGD.
> MELLIE, HUGS SWEETIE. HOPE YOU AND Gage feel tip top soon.
> Gwen, Love your cowl.
> Betty, glad perpetrators caught. Prayers y or friends heal quickly.
> Mary, just reading about your week tires me out. What workouts do you Do?
> Betty, could not for the life of me think of term GPS. And I have one in each car, besides handheld.
> Busy bee, thank you for hugs.
> Angora, continued prayers for Chris. I hope your brother heals quickly and can turn his life around.
> Hugs sister of my heart.
> I'm off to the cat preserve today. Will see lions and tigers oh my.


I have been going to Curves gym for women and doing their program. I tried working out a few years ago and it nearly crippled me. I had to much pain in one foot, near where some cancer was removed a year before, and I found it difficult to walk so I gave up those exercises. So far the workout that I am doing does not harm my leg or foot.


----------



## sassafras123

Pacer, wise to exercise in a no -harming g way. Could I order cards from Matthew? Pm me details if you want.
Sorienna, love your tribute to Carlotte. Hugs for your thoughtfulness.
Angora, glad you had a nice day with DH.
Cat farm fun. We got to see them being fed.
No walk for Maya today but we'll go tomorrow.
Sam, you ask the best questions.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


Wonderful Sorlenna!


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> I have always loved that name, and having a special lady attached to it is all the more special. Thanks to all for your support with this--now I just hope I can do her justice!


Better yet, wasn't Charlotte a model? I seem to remember pictures of when she was modelling -- I think that would please her and Rick too.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Ello everyone just popped in to say hello, hope you are doing good ttyl  <3


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> Better yet, wasn't Charlotte a model? I seem to remember pictures of when she was modelling -- I think that would please her and Rick too.


Yes, I remember she had an avatar of some of her photos from then--gorgeous.


----------



## pammie1234

How old is Charlotte? Is it cancer that is in control of her life right now? She is in my thoughts as well. It is always sad to lose someone that has been important to us. She is such an inspiration.


----------



## pammie1234

gottastch said:


> Page 15


Thank you! I'll check it out now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night heading to dreamland after I find my flannel and woolies. It is down to -21C/-6F at 9:45. 

WArm hugs and healing to all.


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I remember she had an avatar of some of her photos from then--gorgeous.


I think that it would mean a lot to her family, and hopefully herself --


----------



## Lurker 2

ChrisEl said:


> I have become fascinated by the 8-inch square! Am working on one which I would call a learning pieceI need to figure out something about the first rows which didnt come out how I wanted. I used a pattern from a small book I just found by Rita Weiss called Knit Stitch Guide (mine from AC Moore but also on Amazon), which shows many different stitch patterns and the multiples needed to incorporate them into a block or design. Some are beyond my skill level but I am having fun thinking about all the possibilities. I'm sure the expert knitters here would have no problems! Then on the KP main site I just found the Ravelry link below for book-themed squaresright up my alley since I love books. The patterns Ive looked at make an 8-inch square.
> http://desertsunsets.blogspot.com/search/label/Free%20Patterns
> Also have discovered a charity knitting project which uses 8 inch blocks to make childrens blankets:
> http://forum.knit-a-square.com/page/patterns
> More snow tomorrow. The surprise will be the amount---2 inches? 8 inches? Something in between?
> We will see.


That definitely puts me in the inexpert category, Chris, if one goes by the amount of difficulty I have had! I now have 5 squares but consider them very basic, and the one I did get adventurous with I have had to crochet to get it up to size. Who would have believed knitting a square to present so many problems!


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> That definitely puts me in the inexpert category, Chris, if one goes by the amount of difficulty I have had! I now have 5 squares but consider them very basic, and the one I did get adventurous with I have had to crochet to get it up to size. Who would have believes knitting a square to present so many problems!


I believe it!!!!

After frogging 7x, I think (that's the operative word), I think I've got a handle on my first square that's edging toward completion.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I believe it!!!!
> 
> After frogging 7x, I think (that's the operative word), I think I've got a handle on my first square that's edging toward completion.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am a dedicated fudger- so this has not been the best of experiences for me!!!!!! I hate frogging. I just hope they turn out to be useable, Joy!


----------



## ChrisEl

Lurker 2 said:


> That definitely puts me in the inexpert category, Chris, if one goes by the amount of difficulty I have had! I now have 5 squares but consider them very basic, and the one I did get adventurous with I have had to crochet to get it up to size. Who would have believed knitting a square to present so many problems!


Well, that makes me feel a little better! But I admire the beautiful and challenging pieces you do. I think of you as an expert!


----------



## Spider

You guys are making me laugh, with your square talk. You are all such great knitters!! But I sometimes find the small things we try to do in projects are the toughest. I was in a quilt group once and we were told to make our own name tags. It was so hard for me to do. Even the advance quilters had a tough time. Everyone's square is going to be made with so much love and thought, I can see it now in my mind.
It has been so wonderful this week being sick in bed to be able to follow you all. Read your stories and share your concern for Charlotte and each other. It is a wonderful place to be!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Oh boy, I will never catch up to reading 70+ pages from page 5! I had my mom here yesterday, which means I don't get to do much. I might get a load or two of laundry done, and some knitting, as she doesn't mind as long as I am sitting and visiting with her while I knit. She used to crochet. She has some dementia, and isn't very strong as she won't move around much. Dad has been gone a year yesterday, so that complicated matters a bit more. She did well until about 4:30 and wanted to go "home", but I couldn't take her until after dinner for several good reasons. That didn't go over too well, but over all a good day with her. I am not sure she knew what the day was, but if not, that's a good thing.

Several of you said you would like to see a picture of the baby blanket so here is the link to the post in Pictures on today's forum. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html#4676864 DD already took it home with her. She was pleased with the way it came out.

Hope you all had a great weekend. Hopefully I will make it back next weekend!

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

ChrisEl said:


> Well, that makes me feel a little better! But I admire the beautiful and challenging pieces you do. I think of you as an expert!


As I have said before- I don't photograph my disasters! so the view you get is skewed! Certainly belonging to KP has increased both my enthusiasm and my out put!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> You guys are making me laugh, with your square talk. You are all such great knitters!! But I sometimes find the small things we try to do in projects are the toughest. I was in a quilt group once and we were told to make our own name tags. It was so hard for me to do. Even the advance quilters had a tough time. Everyone's square is going to be made with so much love and thought, I can see it now in my mind.
> It has been so wonderful this week being sick in bed to be able to follow you all. Read your stories and share your concern for Charlotte and each other. It is a wonderful place to be!!


every cloud has it's silver lining! But I do hope you are better soon, Spider!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Oh boy, I will never catch up to reading 70+ pages from page 5! I had my mom here yesterday, which means I don't get to do much. I might get a load or two of laundry done, and some knitting, as she doesn't mind as long as I am sitting and visiting with her while I knit. She used to crochet. She has some dementia, and isn't very strong as she won't move around much. Dad has been gone a year yesterday, so that complicated matters a bit more. She did well until about 4:30 and wanted to go "home", but I couldn't take her until after dinner for several good reasons. That didn't go over too well, but over all a good day with her. I am not sure she knew what the day was, but if not, that's a good thing.
> 
> Several of you said you would like to see a picture of the baby blanket so here is the link to the post in Pictures on today's forum. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html#4676864 DD already took it home with her. She was pleased with the way it came out.
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend. Hopefully I will make it back next weekend!
> 
> Tami


We all of us find that from time to time- some weeks life just happens- far more important you have time with Mom! Be looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes June, I am so very thankful for my life. After living in places ny countries and treated like family.
> 
> I love to hear about everyone's lives at the Tea Party...we're such a varied group of friends. You and Shirley have had the most exciting lives. It's such a pleasure to visit here every day.
> junek
> 
> 
> 
> I too have been fortunate - Life has had many ups and lots of deep downs but it was never dull. Someone mentioned that their marriage never had serious problems. the only time I can remember us fighting neither of us can remember the next day what it was about. When we have had difficulties we were together. We have also never once fought about money - which is huge from the sounds of things. HOwever, anyone who tells me they never had a fight is just not telling the truth - I am talking about disagreements, not 'fights' . We are both strong willed , but you would never believe how he helps me now, with my shoulder. does up my seat belt, lifts things down from the cupboard. Helps me on with my coat -because it hurts, opens the door always, does everything he knows hurts. I am soooo lucky.
> 
> Everything has always gone into the pot. Not once can I ever remember Pat getting upset about my spending or me his. We always knew how much we had to live on and both of us respected it. We have lived comfortably on not a huge salary and that is because Pat handles the money so well. Our kids couldn't believe it when Pat told them that we had never spent a cent on interest for our charge card - even when we bought something big -- we might put it on visa but we were able to cover it or we just didn't buy. We kid each other when I say I need something , I tell him I am going to take it out of his 'half' - and he makes a smart remark back . We are a team. After knowing each other 3 days, I know how absolutely lucky I am.
> 
> This group is so wonderful -- I nearly lost him and wondered how I could ever manage without him - but since I have met you all, at our age with Pat's surgeries etc. I know that even though heartbroken, my life would still be rich because of all of you. I would not feel alone. What a treasure that is! I know I can deal with what life brings to me -
> 
> I am so sad about Charlotte. I have had a bad feeling since the night she said she had lost feelings in her legs and we all told her to go to the hospital. I have had that experience with a close cousin and the results were the same. I prayed this case would be different. Iwas afraid to mention her as I didn't want to worry anyone else. She sent me a wonderful box of things for the flood relief, but before that I received 3 boxes of l00% wool and all her felting books, out of the blue. She was so kind to me and to all of us. She will leave a huge place in everyone's memory- and many people who love her. who can ask for more than that when their time comes -- She is just too young.
> It makes you wonder.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Good night all. Work day tomorrow, and I really enjoyed my long weekend so it is hard to go back! I'll check back after work.


----------



## iamsam

happy anniversary nicho.

sam



nicho said:


> Thanks Mel. Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> And now I am off the computer to get some knitting done. It's been a late start around here. DH took me to breakfast to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. How did that happen? Where did the last 30 years go? Must also plan a nice dinner for tonight...a roast dinner and a nice bottle of red should fit the bill! So goodbye to all for now. Happy knitting!


----------



## iamsam

where did you find the pattern tami?

sam



tami_ohio said:


> Oh boy, I will never catch up to reading 70+ pages from page 5! I had my mom here yesterday, which means I don't get to do much. I might get a load or two of laundry done, and some knitting, as she doesn't mind as long as I am sitting and visiting with her while I knit. She used to crochet. She has some dementia, and isn't very strong as she won't move around much. Dad has been gone a year yesterday, so that complicated matters a bit more. She did well until about 4:30 and wanted to go "home", but I couldn't take her until after dinner for several good reasons. That didn't go over too well, but over all a good day with her. I am not sure she knew what the day was, but if not, that's a good thing.
> 
> Several of you said you would like to see a picture of the baby blanket so here is the link to the post in Pictures on today's forum. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html#4676864 DD already took it home with her. She was pleased with the way it came out.
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend. Hopefully I will make it back next weekend!
> 
> Tami


----------



## iamsam

what grade are you teaching and for how long?

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Good night all. Work day tomorrow, and I really enjoyed my long weekend so it is hard to go back! I'll check back after work.


----------



## iamsam

and with that I am going to bed.

sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Regarding stash...I never thought I would have one but I do have yarn to use. I seem to need a project and buy the yarn for that project but there were a few times I bought yarn on sale, so I can see how it would build up if you are trying to save money and know how much to get. In the past I found my stash a little daunting and not really pleasurable as it meant I had wasted my money if I didn't use it. So proud though as I made the Commuter Capelet from stash. :thumbup: I've finally started using it! Now I am making DH a hat from stash, so it can be a lot of fun I'm learning. I may be a stash convert and you really can save money by buying it on sale.


I have quite a stash but alot of it came from a friend whose aunt died, she gave me 2 garbage bags full of acrylics & my eighbr gave me a huge box of bulky wool. This winter I have used quite alot, I made 5 hats & 8 pairs of mitts & sent them to our school for kids who come with none. I hope to do another bag of those for next winter. I have also done 4 pairs of felted clogs one for e & the others for family.
I have an excuse for having a stash as there is no LYS here, Walmart 60 miles away is the closest place & not much choice there so have to have extra yarn or would have nothing to work with at times.


----------



## Sorlenna

I have a way to contact Rick and Charlotte now; I will send a letter and a sketch tomorrow, and I hope she gets my message. If not, at least Rick will know. Thanks to all of you for supporting my idea. I've decided on a light purple yarn. For some reason, that seemed appropriate for the sweater. I'll keep you all posted on progress as I go.

For now, though, I am off to bed...back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora, sorry your brother is ill & for all the troubles he has caused the family. Hopefully that is in the past & things will get better from now.
> 
> Thank you Bonnie. He has a choice and that choice is a gift. Others have no choice, like our precious Charlotte.
> 
> 
> 
> So true when my mom was sick she would have done anything to stay alive until my sister was done school & took some terrible chemo. One of the neighbors had an immune disorder that required 1 day each month in hospital to get an IV immune globulin. She couldn't be botheted to give up that one day & often got very ill because she would put it off for 2 months.
> It made me so mad that she could have helped herself but would not & yet mom who wanted to help herself couldn't. She died when my sister was 16, I was 25
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> since avery and Ayden were so close in age and size Heidi had been dressing them alike. the other morning Ayden asked if they had to be dressed alike - he wanted to wear a different shirt. their personalitites are beginning to show. next year they will be in two different buildings and it will be interesting to see how they operate with out each other.
> 
> sam


What is the age gap?


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


Lovely idea- and I think most of us will get a pattern as well in her memory.
Maybe you should let Rick know so he can tell Charlotte. So she can know how imprtant to us all here while she still has a chance of knowing.
Edit- I see you are doing so.


----------



## Southern Gal

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of my friends are into needle felting and they've done birds and some brooches. They look very pretty.
> 
> I used my scumbling to cover a bag organizer and it's just right for all my bits and bobs when I go to courses. :thumbup: xx


i just have to say, i love, love your bag organizer'a new look, just beautiful. 
Shirley, what a beautiful sky in your picture. are those common there and do they happen often?
Sam some good recipes going on.
whovever put on the brocoli salad i make that lots and i could eat the whole thing myself, i use craisens in mine and roasted almonds slivers. but anything as long as you have some crunch.
Leslie is doing so good. she is getting up herself, will start putting some weight on the leg in the next days. This is the first night no one is staying with her, i told her i would, she said she thought she would be fine, she has been in the hosp. since last wed. and she hasn't smoked or wanted to since, so since her dh is going to start smoking outside, maybe she can follow through, she has been eating lots of fruits, drinking lots of water and eating the salads and cottage cheese meals at the hosp. so i hope she can continue to make the life style changes she needs to. This has been a big wake up call for us all. you got one life, take care of it. 
today, i cleaned at the church for 6 hrs. i have taken on the cleaning of the kit. fellowship hall area and 4 bathrooms and 4 classrooms, besides the cleaning i do at the church. i am now going to be cleaning a total of 20 hrs. today was a rough one, getting the main area really cleaned in and under, once i get the hard stuff done, it will be easier to maintain. Bless his heart the older guy who had been doing it, fell on the ice and has broken ribs and said he just couldn't do it anymore. he came by and gave me some pointers. I have used the industrial size mops and i left a note with the mess to be sent back to the cleaners where the rugs come from. i want reg. size ones like i use in my house, the other is to heavy to wag around and push around, i will be down in my back using them, as it is i have 2 blisters from the weight of them. ok, i am done griping. i am proud i have a job and am able to do it. 
i think i am gonna go to bed and read my kindle. it was so nice today, near 70* but another cold front is coming this way, and will be near 20* in the morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Would brown beans be the same as the US version Boston Baked Beans?


I'm not sure but my recipe has brown sugar, ketchup, molasses, onions, bacon.The beans are white beans, sometimes called navy beans I'll dig out the recipe if you want it. They are cooked in the slow cooker for about 16 hrs.

I am only up to pg 61, you were a chatty bunch today. We went to Edmonton & were going to stay the night with relatives but instead had to rush home to look after grandkids as my son has to go away early in am& his wife is gone to Vegas for 3 days. He brought the kids out & put them to bed here & I'm sure they will be up bright & early so I better hit the sack.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be so special. Sorlenna your gesture has brought tears to my eyes.


Mine too


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Thanks Mel. Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> And now I am off the computer to get some knitting done. It's been a late start around here. DH took me to breakfast to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. How did that happen? Where did the last 30 years go? Must also plan a nice dinner for tonight...a roast dinner and a nice bottle of red should fit the bill! So goodbye to all for now. Happy knitting!


Happy anniversary- David and the girls took me on a surprise trip to Kangaroo Island in April for our 30th. They got me all the way to the ferry becuase I cottoned on- sometimes I'm not quick on the uptake. KI was where we went for our honeymoon so very apt spot to go to.
When we got engaged one of the men in the church said how lovely it was to see a new church family starting- this made me realise that the anniversaries are not actually ours but the families so the girls have been involved since fairly young (certainly once they understood) hence they came too- and Brett my SIL of course.


----------



## Patches39

tami_ohio said:


> Oh boy, I will never catch up to reading 70+ pages from page 5! I had my mom here yesterday, which means I don't get to do much. I might get a load or two of laundry done, and some knitting, as she doesn't mind as long as I am sitting and visiting with her while I knit. She used to crochet. She has some dementia, and isn't very strong as she won't move around much. Dad has been gone a year yesterday, so that complicated matters a bit more. She did well until about 4:30 and wanted to go "home", but I couldn't take her until after dinner for several good reasons. That didn't go over too well, but over all a good day with her. I am not sure she knew what the day was, but if not, that's a good thing.
> 
> Several of you said you would like to see a picture of the baby blanket so here is the link to the post in Pictures on today's forum. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html#4676864 DD already took it home with her. She was pleased with the way it came out.
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend. Hopefully I will make it back next weekend!
> 
> Tami


beautiful :-D lovely color :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> We all of us find that from time to time- some weeks life just happens- far more important you have time with Mom! Be looking forward to seeing you again!


Ditto


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> and with that I am going to bed.
> 
> sam


Good night have a good sleep and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Joan H

Sam, nextime SIL grouses about how old he will be when S graduates etc. respond along the lines of glad to hear you plan to be there. So now that you agree you will be here at least x more years, why don't you start living them instead of pissing and whining them away? He might be grumpy with you for a day or too, but it tends to sink in.... at least a bit.

My Son was (still tends to be) like that. He was about 12 and he was grousing about something similar, and made some remark about how he didn't want his kids goint through such an orderal... 
I said " Okay. So you are planning on being here long enough to have kids. Are you going to waste the whole time between now and then????"
It helped him turn a tough corner. Thankfully one he has never revisited, at least in my hearing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a rather chilly Great Bend. According to my little weather station it is -22.7C/ -9F at 03:13 and a bit windy. Posting before I head back to bed for a couple hours sleep before the house is up and ready for the day. 

Coffee this morning along with a DJ pick. She wasn't sure she liked the taste. 

Healing energy to those that need it and warm hugs to everyone.


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Thanks Mel. Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> And now I am off the computer to get some knitting done. It's been a late start around here. DH took me to breakfast to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. How did that happen? Where did the last 30 years go? Must also plan a nice dinner for tonight...a roast dinner and a nice bottle of red should fit the bill! So goodbye to all for now. Happy knitting!


Happy belated anniversary! I know what you mean about 'how did that happen' we celebrated 40 years last year and considering I'm only 45.....! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, that's our baked beans. I love them!! Will always take new recipes!! Thanks very much.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure but my recipe has brown sugar, ketchup, molasses, onions, bacon.The beans are white beans, sometimes called navy beans I'll dig out the recipe if you want it. They are cooked in the slow cooker for about 16 hrs.
> 
> I am only up to pg 61, you were a chatty bunch today. We went to Edmonton & were going to stay the night with relatives but instead had to rush home to look after grandkids as my son has to go away early in am& his wife is gone to Vegas for 3 days. He brought the kids out & put them to bed here & I'm sure they will be up bright & early so I better hit the sack.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey.

I knitted a square last night and I have a question. When I lay it flat it is 8x8, when I take my hands of it it pings back to 7 1/2, should I make it slightly bigger?

I am out to lunch today with my 'coven' group of friends as we have two birthdays to celebrate.

Sending healing vibes to those that need them, peaceful hugs to Charlotte and hugs to all.

Photos for Tuesday.....


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> That is such good news that both Mom and daughter are doing better....I think it's a good idea for Mom to stay put as long as she's happy there and they're willing to have her there (and the costs are covered). Going back into that extreme heat without air conditioning would be dangerous.
> 
> Yea for your daughter and SLEEP!! What was the magic potion that stopped the vomiting? I hope she realizes how lucky she is to have you there and this has begun a new bond and mending of an important relationship.


Yep sleep is good! Basically she takes maxalon & B6 three times a day, Somac tablet in evening for Acid Reflux, and at bedtime the cocktail is 2 Ondansatron wafers & 1/2 Restavit & 1 Phenergan. The relationship has been ok, not bad, a bit better... we will see. Mum is going home tomorrow.. Wed I think. She is doing fine, it has taken quite a bit out of her and she just feels still overwhelmed maybe. She is eating really well and isnt shakey or anything and she looks well. I am trying to shop around and organise an air conditioner to be installed ASAP. Ourt weather this week has been only around 23c so we are all relieved.

I cant remember if I have thanked everyone for their well wishes for both by patients LOL. But THANKYOU to EVERYONE.
I have missed being on here but just havent had time. Goodness knows when I will catch up, but I will. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> So sorry to hear the news about Charlette, sending her and Rick GIANT HUGS. I can not imagine having to deal with this.


Oh no, I have just seen this sad news, and can I second Carens thoughts and hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty...you may have felt unloved growing up but that's certainly not the case now.....You are dearly loved and your compassion and love shows through in every post. You are one of the most caring people at our Tea Party that's filled with lovely caring friends. I value your friendship and look forward to your notes.
> Praying that Jim will take better care of himself so you won't be left alone to carry on without him.
> Hugs, sister of my heart.
> Junek


Ditto.... HUGS for Betty. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 36 and I need to sleep. Goodnight everyone. Take care.


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Thanks Mel. Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> And now I am off the computer to get some knitting done. It's been a late start around here. DH took me to breakfast to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. How did that happen? Where did the last 30 years go? Must also plan a nice dinner for tonight...a roast dinner and a nice bottle of red should fit the bill! So goodbye to all for now. Happy knitting!


Congratulations on your anniversary...although a little late...since we're behind you timewise!
junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

gottastch said:


> My second try with the "no poo" concoction will be today...I'll report my findings    From what the blog said, it takes about 4 tries or so before you scalp decides it doesn't need to produce so much oil (to make up for what was stripped by the commercial shampoo) so hair might look a little oily but once everything comes into balance, I am supposed to love-love-love it. We will see


That is what I found when I started to use my own handmade sold shampoo bars. I put shea butter, sweet almond oil, apricot kernal oil and neem seed oil in as well as my usual olive and coconut oils. I find that my scalp likes this. Swirled green color (spiralina powder) through along with green apple fragrence oil.


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> As long as I have toilet paper, cat food and cat litter, we're all right!
> Junek


I have to confess that I got up early this morning to do pre-snowstorm grocery shopping. We needed milk and some other essentials. The man ahead of me was buying cat food....lots of it. His cats (two of them, he said) should have enough even if we are snowed in for days....[/quote]

I'm in Virginia, too. But here on the coast, our snow doesn't last long enough to run out of very much. And we always have at least a month of cat food in reserve...well, cat litter,too. With my daughter and I both having physical limitations we try not to let our 'reserves' get too low.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone just popped in to say hello, hope you are doing good ttyl  <3


Well, hello, stranger!! Glad you stopped in to say hello.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Oh boy, I will never catch up to reading 70+ pages from page 5! I had my mom here yesterday, which means I don't get to do much. I might get a load or two of laundry done, and some knitting, as she doesn't mind as long as I am sitting and visiting with her while I knit. She used to crochet. She has some dementia, and isn't very strong as she won't move around much. Dad has been gone a year yesterday, so that complicated matters a bit more. She did well until about 4:30 and wanted to go "home", but I couldn't take her until after dinner for several good reasons. That didn't go over too well, but over all a good day with her. I am not sure she knew what the day was, but if not, that's a good thing.
> 
> Several of you said you would like to see a picture of the baby blanket so here is the link to the post in Pictures on today's forum. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html#4676864 DD already took it home with her. She was pleased with the way it came out.
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend. Hopefully I will make it back next weekend!
> 
> Tami


Glad you could have your mom for a visit...it's so hard to see a beloved parent lose even a little of their mental abilities. 
Your blanket is so pretty...love the color!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


>


Oh dear Gwennie, I think someone did something funny to your computer while it was being repaired. Have faith, if that is the worst it does, tis only a little problem.


----------



## Silverowl

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


I am sure Charlotte would approve.

Sending Charlotte, Rick and Pontuf, lots healing light and energy.


----------



## jknappva

Joan H said:


> Sam, nextime SIL grouses about how old he will be when S graduates etc. respond along the lines of glad to hear you plan to be there. So now that you agree you will be here at least x more years, why don't you start living them instead of pissing and whining them away? He might be grumpy with you for a day or too, but it tends to sink in.... at least a bit.
> 
> My Son was (still tends to be) like that. He was about 12 and he was grousing about something similar, and made some remark about how he didn't want his kids goint through such an orderal...
> I said " Okay. So you are planning on being here long enough to have kids. Are you going to waste the whole time between now and then????"
> It helped him turn a tough corner. Thankfully one he has never revisited, at least in my hearing.


Good morning, Joan. I don't think you've visited with us at the Tea Party before. So glad to see you. Love your outlook on life. I'm grateful for every morning I wake up and am NOT looking at dirt!! LOL! Life is precious and I believe in enjoying it.
Hope you come back and visit with us often. I'm sure as soon as Sam is on line, he'll welcome you officially, since he's our gracious host.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a rather chilly Great Bend. According to my little weather station it is -22.7C/ -9F at 03:13 and a bit windy. Posting before I head back to bed for a couple hours sleep before the house is up and ready for the day.
> 
> Coffee this morning along with a DJ pick. She wasn't sure she liked the taste.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it and warm hugs to everyone.


At first, I thought the coffee was hot chocolate!!Love the heart cups! Hmm!!! interesting green drink....it's really GREEN!
Hope you have your woolies ready...sounds really cold and we're getting some much colder (well, for us) weather in the next day or so.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey.
> 
> I knitted a square last night and I have a question. When I lay it flat it is 8x8, when I take my hands of it it pings back to 7 1/2, should I make it slightly bigger?
> 
> I am out to lunch today with my 'coven' group of friends as we have two birthdays to celebrate.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those that need them, peaceful hugs to Charlotte and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday.....


Always love your sunny garden pictures...well, the slightly damp ones, too!
And your cute little visitor.
And that reminds me...my sister took some pictures of winter guests to her garden a couple of days ago. A little larger than your visitor!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Yep sleep is good! Basically she takes maxalon & B6 three times a day, Somac tablet in evening for Acid Reflux, and at bedtime the cocktail is 2 Ondansatron wafers & 1/2 Restavit & 1 Phenergan. The relationship has been ok, not bad, a bit better... we will see. Mum is going home tomorrow.. Wed I think. She is doing fine, it has taken quite a bit out of her and she just feels still overwhelmed maybe. She is eating really well and isnt shakey or anything and she looks well. I am trying to shop around and organise an air conditioner to be installed ASAP. Ourt weather this week has been only around 23c so we are all relieved.
> I cant remember if I have thanked everyone for their well wishes for both by patients LOL. But THANKYOU to EVERYONE.
> I have missed being on here but just havent had time. Goodness knows when I will catch up, but I will. :roll:


I hope things continue to improve for your daughter. And that you can find an air conditioner for your mother so she won't have to suffer the heat again.
Junek


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> you haven't mentioned your arm Valerie - how is it - is the swelling down and the pain gone?
> 
> sam


The swelling doesn't vary much. That is the nature of lymphoedema and I cope with it. My wrist is sore today. The pain varies in intensity but it isn't agony by any measure. I'm doing my physiotherapy exercises and that will strengthen the muscles in time.


----------



## ptofValerie

pacer said:


> I have been going to Curves gym for women and doing their program. I tried working out a few years ago and it nearly crippled me. I had to much pain in one foot, near where some cancer was removed a year before, and I found it difficult to walk so I gave up those exercises. So far the workout that I am doing does not harm my leg or foot.


I was Curves member for about eight years. I joined after I had a hip replacement. Sadly, my local centre went into liquidation last autumn and there isn't another near me. Their work-out was gentle on my joints and the staff were knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## busyworkerbee

I updated my avatar to help pass on my healing energy to all those who are having problems or whose family/friends are doing so, whether it is a serious health issue, the final stage of life, general niggly problems or departure onto the next greal adventure.

Please take a moment to know I am giving my support in this little way.


I, too, have family who used negativity and put downscto try and force me into their idea of what I am. I have begun replying that, if they don't like how I am doing something, then they can do it themselves. I have had some big arguements when I have started telling them howcthey make me feel. Now dm and dsf are less likely to speak in such a distructuve manner as I am now speaking up about how they make me feel. This has made for more peace in the house.

When I read the posts, I real7se that I amnot alone in my issues, and that my work really is that good. This has been a hard lesson to learn, part of what helped me learn this is the appreciation and admiration given at K4BN's knit and natters where show and tell occurs where 1 member goes through the donations showing everyone there thw lovely work that has been handed in, and realizing that my work is as good as any other work that is handed in


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey.
> 
> I knitted a square last night and I have a question. When I lay it flat it is 8x8, when I take my hands of it it pings back to 7 1/2, should I make it slightly bigger?
> 
> I am out to lunch today with my 'coven' group of friends as we have two birthdays to celebrate.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those that need them, peaceful hugs to Charlotte and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday.....


That is why I ended up crocheting a bit to the last square I did, so it reaches the 8 inches without being eased into into it- both the yarns I have used seem to have quite a lot of 'bounce', for want of a better word.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I ended up crocheting a bit to the last square I did, so it reaches the 8 inches without being eased into into it- both the yarns I have used seem to have quite a lot of 'bounce', for want of a better word.


Good evening, Julie. I see that you are on-line. Its an Irish winter day here - again - cold and wet. I've various household tasks to complete and then I plan to keep at the bee exam revision as well as cut out a coat. All of that will occupy the day. The coat fabric is a lovely wool but black so I need daylight to do the job well. Squares are a challenge, especially when they must be exact in size.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> I was Curves member for about eight years. I joined after I had a hip replacement. Sadly, my local centre went into liquidation last autumn and there isn't another near me. Their work-out was gentle on my joints and the staff were knowledgeable and helpful.


BTW Valerie, I collected the copy of The Making of Ireland's Landscape, that I have borrowed from the Public Library, yesterday morning. Your bibliography is extensive! I am really going to enjoy reading this more closely than the cursory look I have taken so far. Afternoons tend to be knitting time for me, and I don't try to read at night much, with these new fangled fluorescents we are supposed to be using.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Good evening, Julie. I see that you are on-line. Its an Irish winter day here - again - cold and wet. I've various household tasks to complete and then I plan to keep at the bee exam revision as well as cut out a coat. All of that will occupy the day. The coat fabric is a lovely wool but black so I need daylight to do the job well. Squares are a challenge, especially when they must be exact in size.


I have never knitted a square for an afghan before- only ever tension squares, and mine are more normally rectangles- only half the length stipulated- because I get bored when I know I am going 'no where'. I will not be disappointed if Joy decides to discard mine- I don't expect them to match up to some of the fancy squares it seems are being planned. Never had occurred to me that there were actually patterns one could obtain for them.
I see the point about doing your cutting out by daylight, I find dark colours quite taxing now a days. So hope the housework and seamstressing are going well, and that the Bee Exam preparation all falls into place! I notice that you have logged out- so guess you are busy with the rest of the day- Your photographs in the book really are of an Emerald Isle- I love the patchwork of fields on the cover. There is a lot to discover in the book- having looked a bit closer now!


----------



## Angelyaya5

Oh Junek you're so funny. Remember that line in a movie about taking a "dirt nap". I'm with you there just turned 70 in Oct. and had a hard time with that number, but it's better than the alternative.
Awaiting another snowstorm here this afternoon. But it's what we're used to here in New England. 
Could spend all day reading these great posts and sliding over to great links, but better get my day started everyone. Stay safe and well.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone. Instead of signing on again last night I went to bed like my body told me too. Had a great nights sleep and am ready to get stuff done today. More packing and sorting, phone calls to be made, perhaps a bit of knitting ;-) ;-) ;-) 

Going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva

Angelyaya5 said:


> Oh Junek you're so funny. Remember that line in a movie about taking a "dirt nap". I'm with you there just turned 70 in Oct. and had a hard time with that number, but it's better than the alternative.
> Awaiting another snowstorm here this afternoon. But it's what we're used to here in New England.
> Could spend all day reading these great posts and sliding over to great links, but better get my day started everyone. Stay safe and well.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Good morning, Jodi....you're a youngster....I passed the 77 yr mark in Dec. But in my mind, I'm still 17...until either I try to do something my physically limited body doesn't like or I look in the mirror and realize that OLD woman is this 17 yr old. But after all, it's just a number,isn't it? And my mind seems stuck at 17! Easier not to argue!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a rather chilly Great Bend. According to my little weather station it is -22.7C/ -9F at 03:13 and a bit windy. Posting before I head back to bed for a couple hours sleep before the house is up and ready for the day.
> 
> Coffee this morning along with a DJ pick. She wasn't sure she liked the taste.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it and warm hugs to everyone.


Ready for coffee, cups are nice, green smoothie, Two green, love veggies, but to green to start my day L OL :shock:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey.
> 
> I knitted a square last night and I have a question. When I lay it flat it is 8x8, when I take my hands of it it pings back to 7 1/2, should I make it slightly bigger?
> 
> I am out to lunch today with my 'coven' group of friends as we have two birthdays to celebrate.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those that need them, peaceful hugs to Charlotte and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday.....


Lovely photos, trees in the sun, with coffee feels nice.  and birdie is cute too


----------



## gagesmom

Off I go for now. Got to grab some breakfast and get something accomplished this morning. Then I can come back here and chat afterwards. See you all later. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary...although a little late...since we're behind you timewise!
> junek


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Always love your sunny garden pictures...well, the slightly damp ones, too!
> And your cute little visitor.
> And that reminds me...my sister took some pictures of winter guests to her garden a couple of days ago. A little larger than your visitor!
> Junek


That is lovely, your sister has a wonderful eye, for life.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Shirley, with each new posting I love you more and more(and I already love you to the moon and back). You say such loving, wise things and your life experiences are so interesting. That does not include how talented you are and how much we all love seeing your wonderful pictures of your work and home.
Tami, so glad you stopped in and glad you had a good day with your Mom. I used to drive two hours and stay several days or a week with my Mom. I will just sit and stitch with her. I cherish those moments.
Sorlenna, your loving thoughtfulness will be a wonderful tribute to the sweet soul who graced our family. I am sure she will watch down over you from Heaven and be so proud to have had a friend like you.
Melody, so glad you are feeling better, baby. Praying for much better days for you.
Spider (Linda), good to know you are feeling a little better. Take the time to let your little body heal completely. God will provide for tomorrow.
Denise, Happy 30th anniversary!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Whoa! I can't even imagine it that cold! It is 41F here right now and I'm shivering....I guess you adjust but oh my goodness Mellie...try to stay warm.


gagesmom said:


> It is supposed to be down to -35degrees or lower tonight. If it is too cold tomorrow they will cancel school. It is too cold to have kids outside waiting for buses and playing outdoors at lunch and recess. Will see what tomorrow holds in store.


----------



## Grannypeg

Sorlenna, that is such a beautiful idea. It is a great tribute to Charlotte.



Sorlenna said:


> I have always loved that name, and having a special lady attached to it is all the more special. Thanks to all for your support with this--now I just hope I can do her justice!


----------



## Bulldog

I have a way to contact Rick and Charlotte now; I will send a letter and a sketch tomorrow, and I hope she gets my message. If not, at least Rick will know. Thanks to all of you for supporting my idea. I've decided on a light purple yarn. For some reason, that seemed appropriate for the sweater. I'll keep you all posted on progress as I go.

For now, though, I am off to bed...back to work tomorrow.

Sorlena, purple is the color of royalty. How very appropriate for our beloved Charlotte.


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> I updated my avatar to help pass on my healing energy to all those who are having problems or whose family/friends are doing so, whether it is a serious health issue, the final stage of life, general niggly problems or departure onto the next greal adventure.
> 
> Please take a moment to know I am giving my support in this little way.
> 
> I, too, have family who used negativity and put downscto try and force me into their idea of what I am. I have begun replying that, if they don't like how I am doing something, then they can do it themselves. I have had some big arguements when I have started telling them howcthey make me feel. Now dm and dsf are less likely to speak in such a distructuve manner as I am now speaking up about how they make me feel. This has made for more peace in the house.
> 
> When I read the posts, I real7se that I amnot alone in my issues, and that my work really is that good. This has been a hard lesson to learn, part of what helped me learn this is the appreciation and admiration given at K4BN's knit and natters where show and tell occurs where 1 member goes through the donations showing everyone there thw lovely work that has been handed in, and realizing that my work is as good as any other work that is handed in


Lovely avatar, and receive the message you are sending. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tami the blanket is beautiful! I can see why Dd was so pleased with it. Hope you make it back soon; ;your work is lovely.

Several of you said you would like to see a picture of the baby blanket so here is the link to the post in Pictures on today's forum. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html#4676864 DD already took it home with her. She was pleased with the way it came out.

Hope you all had a great weekend. Hopefully I will make it back next weekend!

Tami[/quote]


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> I have a way to contact Rick and Charlotte now; I will send a letter and a sketch tomorrow, and I hope she gets my message. If not, at least Rick will know. Thanks to all of you for supporting my idea. I've decided on a light purple yarn. For some reason, that seemed appropriate for the sweater. I'll keep you all posted on progress as I go.
> 
> For now, though, I am off to bed...back to work tomorrow.
> 
> Sorlena, purple is the color of royalty. How very appropriate for our beloved Charlotte.


Ditto


----------



## Bulldog

Jeannette, Bonnie...my Mom was from Massachusetts and her recipe called for Navy Beans with ketchup, molasses, brown sugar, onions, and a little mustard. Would be interested in your version. Here in Mississippi, most people just use the rinsed pork and beans from a can.

Tami, I am so clueless! I forgot to tell you how beautiful your afghan is. I love the color and enjoy working with that yarn. The pattern is one of my favorites.

Donna, cleaning the church is a hard job, so my hat is off to you. You wouldn't think people would make such a mess there but they do. Ask me how I know!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Joan, like what you've said. I don't think I've seen you here before so here is a big WELCOME! As you probably know, Sam always has room at his table so I hope you will join in again. Please share some of your work and recipes. {{{HUGS}}}


Joan H said:


> Sam, nextime SIL grouses about how old he will be when S graduates etc. respond along the lines of glad to hear you plan to be there. So now that you agree you will be here at least x more years, why don't you start living them instead of pissing and whining them away? He might be grumpy with you for a day or too, but it tends to sink in.... at least a bit.
> 
> My Son was (still tends to be) like that. He was about 12 and he was grousing about something similar, and made some remark about how he didn't want his kids goint through such an orderal...
> I said " Okay. So you are planning on being here long enough to have kids. Are you going to waste the whole time between now and then????"
> It helped him turn a tough corner. Thankfully one he has never revisited, at least in my hearing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh well, will change my post...last night I realized that I had forgotten the vet appointment for one of the dogs. Called them this morning and apologized; reschedule for Sat. morning.

I've finished two squares for the KAP afghan and have started a third. I feel very lucky to be able to use my stash for these and the patterns from the class I had purchased online. I don't feel confident enough to design my own and have been lucky to have the ones I've done meet the size requirements. 

I need to take my van to have the oil changed today and am waiting for DD to get back home so I can go do it. DD spent the night with her friend from high school last night. 

I know this is going to sound kind of "out there" but I truly believe that Charlotte might have had some premonition as to her health. God bless her....last year she sent so many boxes of books, yarn, accessories to the KAP and to individuals saying she was purging. Charlotte has such a giving spirit. I hope this passing is gentle and continue to lift her and family up. She is teaching us all to cherish every day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

IMHO I wouldn't add more. Afterall, once added to the afghan it will be held flat by the joining to other squares wouldn't it?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey.
> 
> I knitted a square last night and I have a question. When I lay it flat it is 8x8, when I take my hands of it it pings back to 7 1/2, should I make it slightly bigger?
> 
> I am out to lunch today with my 'coven' group of friends as we have two birthdays to celebrate.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those that need them, peaceful hugs to Charlotte and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday.....


----------



## gottastch

busyworkerbee said:


> That is what I found when I started to use my own handmade sold shampoo bars. I put shea butter, sweet almond oil, apricot kernal oil and neem seed oil in as well as my usual olive and coconut oils. I find that my scalp likes this. Swirled green color (spiralina powder) through along with green apple fragrence oil.


Good for you, busyworkerbee! I didn't have much luck making a solid shampoo bar for myself...way too drying. I didn't experiment too much though either.


----------



## Bulldog

I updated my avatar to help pass on my healing energy to all those who are having problems or whose family/friends are doing so, whether it is a serious health issue, the final stage of life, general niggly problems or departure onto the next greal adventure.

Heather, I love your new avatar. I can "feel" the comfort.
I am glad I am not the only one that is having difficulty with my square. Is anyone blocking theirs?

Melody, I did the same thing. I went to bed instead of checking our site one last time. The ole body was tired after a hard day's work.


----------



## Pup lover

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone just popped in to say hello, hope you are doing good ttyl  <3


Hey PJ nice to hear from you!


----------



## Bonnie7591

HandyFamily said:


> David has some flue - so we'll be staying home this week. Hopefully I'll be able to take down the New Year's decorations... *greensmile*. And, if I'm lucky enough, maybe I'll finish the double biscuit scarf pattern... He's just coughing, hard, but no temperature or anything - which is good, but also means that most probably I'll have to play with him all day...


Do you jave something called Vicks Vapor Rub over there? It is a eucalyptus based salve. That when rubbed on the soles of the feet & chest really settles a bad cough. Put socks on after putting it on the feet. Hoep he is feeling better soon.
It is good your work will allow you time off when he is sick.


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure but my recipe has brown sugar, ketchup, molasses, onions, bacon.The beans are white beans, sometimes called navy beans I'll dig out the recipe if you want it. They are cooked in the slow cooker for about 16 hrs.
> 
> Yes please would like receipt


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never knitted a square for an afghan before- only ever tension squares, and mine are more normally rectangles- only half the length stipulated- because I get bored when I know I am going 'no where'. I will not be disappointed if Joy decides to discard mine- I don't expect them to match up to some of the fancy squares it seems are being planned. Never had occurred to me that there were actually patterns one could obtain for them.
> 
> Many of us I'm sure are doing just simple squares, its not the design that matters, it's the thoughts, prayers and love that they are knitted with and I know that there is a lot of all of that in your squares Julie.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> I know this is going to sound kind of "out there" but I truly believe that Charlotte might have had some premonition as to her health. God bless her....last year she sent so many boxes of books, yarn, accessories to the KAP and to individuals saying she was purging. Charlotte has such a giving spirit. I hope this passing is gentle and continue to lift her and family up. She is teaching us all to cherish every day.


I dont think it sounds "out there" at all Gwen, I have had that feeling and thought myself. There are many things that we "know" without actually knowing where it comes from IMHO or even actually acknowledging that we do know or think it


----------



## Bulldog

Just lost my post so will try again

June H, I seemed to have missed you. Welcome to the family. If I missed anyone else, it is because of that one brain cell I am operating off of. LOL. We love people joining in.

Purple, loved your morning pictures. Always so serene. I am using Caron Simply Soft and size 8 US needles and getting my gauge with a cast on of 32. I haven't finished it yet but hoping the length works out even with the pattern. I have had so much trouble with this simple little square, I, too, hope Joy will be able to use it. If not, my feelings won't be hurt if it is pitched.

June, your sister has such a good eye in capturing her subjects. The Moma Deer is just beautiful. I, too, am another one who loves to read your humorous, uplifting posts.

I planned to clean the bedroom today, but since Jim is still asleep, think I will get a chicken pot pie together for supper and clean the kitchen if he is still not up. Finding all my cleaning is hurting the shoulder and back but it has to be done. I do just one room a day, then get on heat, get out the Voltaren cream for my shoulder, and take some Tylenol. Bummer that we are limited in what we want to do and can do.

My daughter was here yesterday. I have been telling you about our friends who were shot from t.v. news and what the sheriff has said. Allyson has been talking to their grandkids. They were both shot in the head, but grazed. The husband was beaten with the but of the gun and it did extensive damage to the eye socket. They had gone to a local casino (I just don't go to them....personal commitment on my part...a lot of the seniors eat on them as the food is wonderful and cheap). They were followed home from there by the three asailants and they pushed their way into their house when she opened the door. Now looking at 25 years to life.

Have a wonderful day. I Love You to the Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> Marilyn, will put you on the prayer list, too. Love,Paula


Me too. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Tuesday morning everyone. I wasn't on the computer at all this weekend, David finally got home Saturday afternoon so I just spent the weekend and yesterday hanging out with him. But he's off to go back to Michigan again today, so I'm back to try to get caught up. I'm going to clear out the whole craft room, and do a total over haul and reorganization also. 
Hopes, prayers, and positive energies for everyone, whether they are needed or not, can't have too many anyway. 
One of my best friends hubby is in the ICU by their home, with pneumonia, it's pretty bad, but they were able to take the oxygen down to 50% yesterday from 100% over the weekend, praying for him to be able to be taken off of total sedation soon. 
Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up the 70 pages you all got ahead. 
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Maybe put a couple clear snaps on it, I have done that with my bunch before. Have done the same with mittens. :wink: :wink:


Great idea. Will look for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Thanks Mel. Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> And now I am off the computer to get some knitting done. It's been a late start around here. DH took me to breakfast to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. How did that happen? Where did the last 30 years go? Must also plan a nice dinner for tonight...a roast dinner and a nice bottle of red should fit the bill! So goodbye to all for now. Happy knitting!


Happy Anniversary. The decade anniversaries and birthdays are special!!! How nice to have a lovely breakfast together and to plan an anniversary dinner to fit the bill. Celebrate. It is special.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gagesmom...Glad you are feeling better today.

Caren...Looks like you got the temperatures of Alaska in NY. We are 7f, so quite a bit warmer than you but still way too cold. Wondering if the Falls will freeze over again if it stays like this long enough. I'm thinking being close to the lake keeps us a little warmer than you. If I drive north for about 15 min. I can be at the lake.


----------



## sassafras123

Morning, didm[t take notes this morning so if I miss someone I'm sorry.
Tami, We;come.
Mellie glad you are feeling better.
Whoeever did bright pink baby blanket it's lovely. What is the pattern?
Purplre, loved your tree in sunlight and nuthatch? on tree.
Sugar, things sound like they are calming down finally. Hurray.
Julie, I am too timid to even try square. Hope to just for the discipline.
Keye, good for you organizing craft room. Need to do that too.
I'v ordered watercolor paints from Cheap Joe's. Hope they come today so I can do homework. 
Have a great day.


----------



## sassafras123

Just wrote a msg and it went to neverland.
This is just a place holder


----------



## sassafras123

third time may work. i've tried to send msg from Mac Air Book and it it not working. GRRRR.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> That is lovely, your sister has a wonderful eye, for life.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And her location helps, too!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a rather chilly Great Bend. According to my little weather station it is -22.7C/ -9F at 03:13 and a bit windy. Posting before I head back to bed for a couple hours sleep before the house is up and ready for the day.
> 
> Coffee this morning along with a DJ pick. She wasn't sure she liked the taste.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it and warm hugs to everyone.


Morning.  
Have my coffee and I'm ready to get started on the day I think, I think, but I may change my mind in just a bit. 
Love the choices for today, I really need to get a juicer. 
Hugs


----------



## martina

My daughter was here yesterday. I have been telling you about our friends who were shot from t.v. news and what the sheriff has said. Allyson has been talking to their grandkids. They were both shot in the head, but grazed. The husband was beaten with the but of the gun and it did extensive damage to the eye socket. They had gone to a local casino (I just don't go to them....personal commitment on my part...a lot of the seniors eat on them as the food is wonderful and cheap). They were followed home from there by the three asailants and they pushed their way into their house when she opened the door. Now looking at 25 years to life.

...Betty[/quote]

I hope it is life for what they did.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I've been keeping you and Ray in my prayers, Marilyn and will say an extra one for you in regards to your surgery!
> As someone said, the prayer warriors here are on the job!
> Junek


Me too. It's amazing what we manage to accomplish when we all get going on the prayers and positive energies.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Tuesday morning everyone. I wasn't on the computer at all this weekend, David finally got home Saturday afternoon so I just spent the weekend and yesterday hanging out with him. But he's off to go back to Michigan again today, so I'm back to try to get caught up. I'm going to clear out the whole craft room, and do a total over haul and reorganization also.
> Hopes, prayers, and positive energies for everyone, whether they are needed or not, can't have too many anyway.
> One of my best friends hubby is in the ICU by their home, with pneumonia, it's pretty bad, but they were able to take the oxygen down to 50% yesterday from 100% over the weekend, praying for him to be able to be taken off of total sedation soon.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up the 70 pages you all got ahead.
> Hugs


So glad to hear you were just hanging with David while he was home. I was beginning to worry and was going to PM you later today.
Will add your friend to my prayers. The pneumonia and all the other respiratory "mess" that's going around this winter is really hard to shake. One woman in my daughter's church has had pneumonia 3 times since the summer. I don't go out a whole lot in this weather so I don't come in contact with a lot of people...I hope that will help me stay well. I had bronchitis last spring and it took several weeks to finally get well.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> My daughter was here yesterday. I have been telling you about our friends who were shot from t.v. news and what the sheriff has said. Allyson has been talking to their grandkids. They were both shot in the head, but grazed. The husband was beaten with the but of the gun and it did extensive damage to the eye socket. They had gone to a local casino (I just don't go to them....personal commitment on my part...a lot of the seniors eat on them as the food is wonderful and cheap). They were followed home from there by the three asailants and they pushed their way into their house when she opened the door. Now looking at 25 years to life.
> 
> ...Betty


I hope it is life for what they did.[/quote]

What a horrible thing to happen to your friends, well to anyone. I also hope they get life. You have to wonder how those people would feel if the same things they've done to others were done to their family. So sad that there are people out there that have so little regard or respect for others. 
Hopes and prayers for your friends.


----------



## martina

Hello all from a wet and windy Devon. I went for a scan at the hospital today and got a taxi each way as it was too wet and windy to wait for buses out in the open. Fortunately I didn't have to wait as there was no one else in the department so I was home quickly. Now to get really warm and do some knitting of my squares. They are just corner to corner in garter stitch and I hope they are suitable. If not please pass them on to a charity or undo them and use the yarn as you wish. Take care all, you are in my prayers, particularly Charlotte and Rick.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey.
> 
> I knitted a square last night and I have a question. When I lay it flat it is 8x8, when I take my hands of it it pings back to 7 1/2, should I make it slightly bigger?
> 
> I am out to lunch today with my 'coven' group of friends as we have two birthdays to celebrate.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those that need them, peaceful hugs to Charlotte and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday.....


It looks like an absolutely beautiful day there. 
Have a wonderful time out. 
Hugs.


----------



## Patches39

What a day, bad out already, they say an inch an hour :shock: and I believe it,
Snow is coming down. Any one out in it please be safe, or stay in and knit.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Yep sleep is good! Basically she takes maxalon & B6 three times a day, Somac tablet in evening for Acid Reflux, and at bedtime the cocktail is 2 Ondansatron wafers & 1/2 Restavit & 1 Phenergan. The relationship has been ok, not bad, a bit better... we will see. Mum is going home tomorrow.. Wed I think. She is doing fine, it has taken quite a bit out of her and she just feels still overwhelmed maybe. She is eating really well and isnt shakey or anything and she looks well. I am trying to shop around and organise an air conditioner to be installed ASAP. Ourt weather this week has been only around 23c so we are all relieved.
> 
> I cant remember if I have thanked everyone for their well wishes for both by patients LOL. But THANKYOU to EVERYONE.
> I have missed being on here but just havent had time. Goodness knows when I will catch up, but I will. :roll:


Goodness, I'm glad they are both, and you, doing well. Hope that you are able to get the air conditioner installed fairly soon for your DM, that will be a relief for you both. 
And wonderful that your DD is able to sleep, that will help everything, and you will be able to sleep better also. 
Hugs and hope everything continues to get better and better.


----------



## Sorlenna

It's good to see lovely pictures and places always! I'm back to work (just three days off but it felt like a real vacation!). 

I'm just dashing by (again) but will try to read a bit more closely from here on out. I made some progress on my hodgepodge pullover last night (somewhat mindless, and it's keeping my hands moving while I sort a couple of other things). Since that tweed yarn didn't want to be anything else I tried to make it, I started this idea and so far I like it.

Also, I just want to take a moment here to thank ALL of you for your encouragement, inspiration, and support. It means more to me than you know. HUGS to everyone!


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Thanks Mel. Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> And now I am off the computer to get some knitting done. It's been a late start around here. DH took me to breakfast to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. How did that happen? Where did the last 30 years go? Must also plan a nice dinner for tonight...a roast dinner and a nice bottle of red should fit the bill! So goodbye to all for now. Happy knitting!


Happy late anniversary!!!!! And may you have many many more. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never knitted a square for an afghan before- only ever tension squares, and mine are more normally rectangles- only half the length stipulated- because I get bored when I know I am going 'no where'. I will not be disappointed if Joy decides to discard mine- I don't expect them to match up to some of the fancy squares it seems are being planned. Never had occurred to me that there were actually patterns one could obtain for them.
> 
> Many of us I'm sure are doing just simple squares, its not the design that matters, it's the thoughts, prayers and love that they are knitted with and I know that there is a lot of all of that in your squares Julie.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement, Dawn!
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Happy Monday,
> 
> I have been extremely busy this last week with barely enough time for decent sleep. But not complaining because that is how some weeks are and others boringly slow. Have been from Vermont to Texas this last week with KY, IL, NE and OK thrown in. Right now I am in Tulsa after a load from Austin. Although I didn't get to meet him, I drove several pieces of Tony Bennett's band instruments up here for his concert last night. Once I a while, we get interesting freight.
> 
> Enjoyed all the pix posted, some beautiful pieces done. Have completed a crocheted half granny square shawl and started on a pair of socks. Didn't knit at all last week so hope to have some time this week.
> 
> I agree with the comments made about growing up and low self esteem. Came to realize that if "you can't make it, then fake it". Helped me in new situations and I try to practice it. Put that smile on even if you don't feel it and it gradually becomes real.
> 
> Happy anniversaries and birthdays and other milestones I may have missed. Hope the ones who are feeling poorly are starting to heal. Prayers for all who are undergoing surgeries. I have been blessed with healthy family members but know that I can change in an instant.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Hope you don't run into too much bad weather and wind out there. David is not looking forward to the drive by Lake Michigan this week with the weather forecast, but he's quite happy to not be going up to the Canadian Border. lol... Stay safe and have good driving. Think of you often out there on the road. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning Julie!!! How are you and Ringo today?


----------



## angelam

Just skimming through trying to catch up. Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear the news of Charlotte. My heart goes out to her and Rick. Love to them both. xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh well, will change my post...last night I realized that I had forgotten the vet appointment for one of the dogs. Called them this morning and apologized; reschedule for Sat. morning.
> 
> I've finished two squares for the KAP afghan and have started a third. I feel very lucky to be able to use my stash for these and the patterns from the class I had purchased online. I don't feel confident enough to design my own and have been lucky to have the ones I've done meet the size requirements.
> 
> I need to take my van to have the oil changed today and am waiting for DD to get back home so I can go do it. DD spent the night with her friend from high school last night.
> 
> I know this is going to sound kind of "out there" but I truly believe that Charlotte might have had some premonition as to her health. God bless her....last year she sent so many boxes of books, yarn, accessories to the KAP and to individuals saying she was purging. Charlotte has such a giving spirit. I hope this passing is gentle and continue to lift her and family up. She is teaching us all to cherish every day.


I went through a time of forgetting appointments too. Sometimes life just gets out of hand and when you aren't working it isn't necessary to check the calendar. Got me into a lot of trouble one month.

2 squares already. I need to get on the ball. Finished the capelet and now am almost done with a hat to keep DH's head warm. Have given up on finishing sweater for DIL for her birthday. Only have stitches cast on for the front half, so I will try and start on squares next.

I PM'd you about your thought with Charlotte. I agree and had the same experience with someone else on KP before they knew they were sick. I received something from Charlotte in the mail that was for DH and I both and think I may have one of her books from the KAP. I will treasure them as I already do, but with extra meaning now.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> My dear Betty...goodness me, that's what we are all here for. I treasure this group, not only for knitting knowledge but also for the friendships I feel I have made. I don't know how I would have gotten through December without you all here to boost me up, sympathize and just letting me know you all cared. Your feelings are your feelings and by no means should be ignored. You keep on sharing with us and we will keep on sending you virtual hugs!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, didm[t take notes this morning so if I miss someone I'm sorry.
> Tami, We;come.
> Mellie glad you are feeling better.
> Whoeever did bright pink baby blanket it's lovely. What is the pattern?
> Purplre, loved your tree in sunlight and nuthatch? on tree.
> Sugar, things sound like they are calming down finally. Hurray.
> Julie, I am too timid to even try square. Hope to just for the discipline.
> Keye, good for you organizing craft room. Need to do that too.
> I'v ordered watercolor paints from Cheap Joe's. Hope they come today so I can do homework.
> Have a great day.


My corners are all rounded, too! Maybe I am just being too fussy! Very noticeable that the day is dawning later here- a month back it would have been daylight by now. Got to get the rubbish sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Julie!!! How are you and Ringo today?


Ringo is dozing, having had breakfast both of us- and I must go get the rubbish down to the road! so tempting to check on the Tea Party!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pj's. Hi, always so great to have you stop by and say hello.

Bonnie...In your situation a stash is a necessity for sure. I can be at a store in 2 minutes, JoAnnes, Hobby Lobby in 10-15 min., various LYS in 10-15 min. and many more within a 1/2 hr. I would certainly have to adjust if I lived out like you do. You must be so thankful for your stash.
So sad to hear about your mother dying when you and your sister were so young. Words can't suffice but I know that wasn't easy for either of you.

Southern Gal...How wonderful that Leslie was able to spend the night alone and it was her decision. Pray she is able to make the needed changes but it will be hard to quit smoking, yet so necessary with the problem she just had. Give her hugs from me and tell her if I did it she can. 
Hope you can get the lighter mops. Blisters are no fun and that must have been so difficult. You are something else and so dedicated.

Bulldog...thanks to you for the tips on the square and Julie and others who have shared the afghan square experiences. Also, thank you for telling us how this happened to your friends. I have heard of this happening after just using the ATM at the grocery store and people observing and then robbing you. I am amazed this couple is still alive but know they will suffer the effects of this evil for the rest of their lives and perhaps physical pain for that long too.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Hello all from a wet and windy Devon. I went for a scan at the hospital today and got a taxi each way as it was too wet and windy to wait for buses out in the open. Fortunately I didn't have to wait as there was no one else in the department so I was home quickly. Now to get really warm and do some knitting of my squares. They are just corner to corner in garter stitch and I hope they are suitable. If not please pass them on to a charity or undo them and use the yarn as you wish. Take care all, you are in my prayers, particularly Charlotte and Rick.


Mine are stocking stitch, and moss stitch largely- so we will be a pair!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


A fabulous idea!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
A beautiful name for a beautiful lady and a beautiful cardigan. 
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Morning.
> Have my coffee and I'm ready to get started on the day I think, I think, but I may change my mind in just a bit.
> Love the choices for today, I really need to get a juicer.
> Hugs


I have a juicer and I love it. I can even do wheatgrass in mine but I did have to save a long time to get the one I wanted. We also freeze fruit and put it through for our natural version of sorbet with no added sugar. Love mine. You can compare them on You Tube where they give demonstrations and show one and another and tell the differences.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is dozing, having had breakfast both of us- and I must go get the rubbish down to the road! so tempting to check on the Tea Party!


I have to take all the trash out to the dumpster also, we have a large on in the alley by my back fence, so I don't have to go far, and it's always there for me to put my trash into so that is a good thing. 
It is hard not to check in here when on the laptop.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I have a juicer and I love it. I can even do wheatgrass in mine but I did have to save a long time to get the one I wanted. We also freeze fruit and put it through for our natural version of sorbet with no added sugar. Love mine. You can compare them on You Tube where they give demonstrations and show one and another and tell the differences.


I am thinking that that will be on my Christmas list for the year after this.  
This year I have Addi Lace Clicks on the list.  Gotta have priorities right? lololol 
It's great that they have the different ones so we can see them and see what it is we need and will use as opposed to something we don't need or wouldn't use as it was too involved or not doing enough of what we want. I will check it out, thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Martina...Hope all goes well with the scan and nothing serious.

Poledra...Glad you had some time with your DH and hope you are getting your energy back.:thumbup: 

Thanks to all who posted their beautiful photos. I enjoy them so.

Bulldog...Please tell your friends when you see them that hugs and prayers are sent their way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I am thinking that that will be on my Christmas list for the year after this.
> This year I have Addi Lace Clicks on the list.  Gotta have priorities right? lololol
> It's great that they have the different ones so we can see them and see what it is we need and will use as opposed to something we don't need or wouldn't use as it was too involved or not doing enough of what we want. I will check it out, thank you.


It seems to be impossible to have one that does everything, so you just have to decide what the priorities are. I wanted one that would do leafy greens. This means pulpy fruit like oranges doesn't do well in it, but I can get a little through. If I choose one that does a better job with oranges, etc., then it won't do the leafy greens as well. In the meantime you can use your blender as you get the fiber when you do smoothies in the blender. Just add your greens in and get it nice and green and use the fruit to cover the taste. A lot of people only use the blender and you get the same nutrition plus the fiber. You might like the greens with pineapple as that really covers the green taste. If you like that enough that you don't need the juicer then you could even get another set of needles or more yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey.
> 
> I knitted a square last night and I have a question. When I lay it flat it is 8x8, when I take my hands of it it pings back to 7 1/2, should I make it slightly bigger?
> 
> I am out to lunch today with my 'coven' group of friends as we have two birthdays to celebrate.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those that need them, peaceful hugs to Charlotte and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday.....


I have the same trouble with my square :/ I will get it right one of these days. 
The sun looks inviting shinning on the tree tops.


----------



## Railyn

Just a quick note as I have to take DH to the eye doctor today. I had my pre-surgery apt. yesterday and now have all the instructions I need for surgery. I know there are a lot of friends praying for us, both Ray and me. I am happy that I feel so calm. I know that it is a direct answer to prayer and I thank each one of you.
It is amazing how important KTP has become to me. I love telling DH some of your stories, I don't think he understands but that is OK too. I am very much of a people person and we live in a very small town and all our neighbors either work all day or are very elderly. We have been here over a year and I haven't met my neighbors yet nor do I see them in the yard either. Just coming and going. Of course I don't spend much time outside either. Ray is a very quiet person and I miss not having someone to talk to. there is where KTP come in and is so important. I feel like I have a chat with each of you daily. I don't post a lot because someone has alread said what I would say and I don't want the postings to get too long.
That is a very long way of saything Thank YOu for your love, concern and prayers. I love each of you with Christian love.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I am thinking that that will be on my Christmas list for the year after this.
> This year I have Addi Lace Clicks on the list.  Gotta have priorities right? lololol
> It's great that they have the different ones so we can see them and see what it is we need and will use as opposed to something we don't need or wouldn't use as it was too involved or not doing enough of what we want. I will check it out, thank you.


I am using my magic bullet to mix y shakes in. I have the juicer/blender attachment, I love it. Seems how Chrissy, Jamie and I don't always have the same shake it works great for us. We are trying to get Michael drinking them too, but... I do have larger juicer and find this one for a single serving is perfect. Mostly we just blend it to keep the fiber.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you Julie for passing along our prayers & hugs to Rick & Pontuf.


Yes, thank you Julie.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am using my magic bullet to mix y shakes in. I have the juicer/blender attachment, I love it. Seems how Chrissy, Jamie and I don't always have the same shake it works great for us. We are trying to get Michael drinking them too, but... I do have larger juicer and find this one for a single serving is perfect. Mostly we just blend it to keep the fiber.


That's a great idea, I'll have to look into that one too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Just a quick note as I have to take DH to the eye doctor today. I had my pre-surgery apt. yesterday and now have all the instructions I need for surgery. I know there are a lot of friends praying for us, both Ray and me. I am happy that I feel so calm. I know that it is a direct answer to prayer and I thank each one of you.
> It is amazing how important KTP has become to me. I love telling DH some of your stories, I don't think he understands but that is OK too. I am very much of a people person and we live in a very small town and all our neighbors either work all day or are very elderly. We have been here over a year and I haven't met my neighbors yet nor do I see them in the yard either. Just coming and going. Of course I don't spend much time outside either. Ray is a very quiet person and I miss not having someone to talk to. there is where KTP come in and is so important. I feel like I have a chat with each of you daily. I don't post a lot because someone has alread said what I would say and I don't want the postings to get too long.
> That is a very long way of saything Thank YOu for your love, concern and prayers. I love each of you with Christian love.


Positive energies and prayers that all goes as planned with the surgery. 
It is hard to be a social/people person and have no one around really to talk to, we are very happy that you found us, we all, I am sure, value and love you too. 
Hope all goes well at DHs eye appt. 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> I am sure Charlotte would approve.
> 
> Sending Charlotte, Rick and Pontuf, lots healing light and energy.


Hello nice to see you. How have you been?


----------



## Kathleendoris

I sat down this afternoon to try to catch up with the tea party: when I started, at about page 39, the highest page was 74. I have just read through, and the total is 78: no wonder I keep falling behind!

I am so sad to hear about Charlotte: it all seems to have happened so quickly. I just hope she can be kept comfortable and pain free for whatever time she has left. Sorlenna's idea of dedicating her cardigan to Charlotte is a wonderful one.

Rookie, congratulations on the new grandchild. I am still waiting for more news on mine. Any moment now!

Julie, it is good to know that you were not affected by the earthquake and that the damage caused was minimal. I hope you get some worthwhile information out of your interview with the lawyer.

Good wishes to you all. I have spent so long catching up that I have done no knitting at all so far today, and it is now time to go and make a meal for this evening.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> It seems to be impossible to have one that does everything, so you just have to decide what the priorities are. I wanted one that would do leafy greens. This means pulpy fruit like oranges doesn't do well in it, but I can get a little through. If I choose one that does a better job with oranges, etc., then it won't do the leafy greens as well. In the meantime you can use your blender as you get the fiber when you do smoothies in the blender. Just add your greens in and get it nice and green and use the fruit to cover the taste. A lot of people only use the blender and you get the same nutrition plus the fiber. You might like the greens with pineapple as that really covers the green taste. If you like that enough that you don't need the juicer then you could even get another set of needles or more yarn. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I love the way you think. 
I have the Juicer attachment for my Kitchen Aid mixer, but it is more for making jams and jellies and stuff, but I think I will try using it and see how it works. I do need to get a blender though, the one I have is circa 1970 something. :shock: It's cord is definitely not grounded. lol


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> At first, I thought the coffee was hot chocolate!!Love the heart cups! Hmm!!! interesting green drink....it's really GREEN!
> Hope you have your woolies ready...sounds really cold and we're getting some much colder (well, for us) weather in the next day or so.
> Junek


I wish I had a set of the cups, I love collecting odd cups. I am not so sure I have many that match, makes it easier to remember who's cup is who's. 
The drink is actually very good, but then I grew up drinking shakes like this one day a week. 
OH yes the red woolies are on for sure today. WE have warmed to a balmy -22C/-8F. Was a two jumper day today when I was out. I can see a pair of good wool socks in the very near future for me.


----------



## iamsam

22 months I think.

sam

but they are about the same size - avery is just a bit chunkier. he weighed more at birth.



darowil said:


> What is the age gap?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great idea, I'll have to look into that one too. :thumbup:


It is less expensive, I have used them for years. Chrissy uses it everyday at least once. I have gone through three over the past 16 years, I have gotten my money's worth from each one.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Ready for coffee, cups are nice, green smoothie, Two green, love veggies, but to green to start my day L OL :shock:


My smoothies aren't always quite so green, the ones with added fruit look more brownish than green. Healthy for me after being sick I need to build my immune back up. They are an easy way to eat better without having to worry about hidden soy, dairy and such.


----------



## nittergma

Kehinkle, It's good to hear from you! You have been all over haven't you. I hope you didn't get into any bad weather. I guess there's another storm coming and cold with it. Hopefully you'll have runs going the other way! Take care. nittergma


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I have to take all the trash out to the dumpster also, we have a large on in the alley by my back fence, so I don't have to go far, and it's always there for me to put my trash into so that is a good thing.
> It is hard not to check in here when on the laptop.


I'm so lucky that we have a trash "hall" here in our building and a door that opens into the dumpster so we don't even have to go out of the building to get the rubbish out! And that reminds me I have a bag that needs to go down the hall and dumpster!
junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never knitted a square for an afghan before- only ever tension squares, and mine are more normally rectangles- only half the length stipulated- because I get bored when I know I am going 'no where'. I will not be disappointed if Joy decides to discard mine- I don't expect them to match up to some of the fancy squares it seems are being planned. Never had occurred to me that there were actually patterns one could obtain for them.
> 
> Many of us I'm sure are doing just simple squares, its not the design that matters, it's the thoughts, prayers and love that they are knitted with and I know that there is a lot of all of that in your squares Julie.
> 
> 
> 
> With so many different patterns it will balance out the afghan with some very fancy and some not so fancy. I think that there are no squares and better or worse just different.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Just a quick note as I have to take DH to the eye doctor today. I had my pre-surgery apt. yesterday and now have all the instructions I need for surgery. I know there are a lot of friends praying for us, both Ray and me. I am happy that I feel so calm. I know that it is a direct answer to prayer and I thank each one of you.
> It is amazing how important KTP has become to me. I love telling DH some of your stories, I don't think he understands but that is OK too. I am very much of a people person and we live in a very small town and all our neighbors either work all day or are very elderly. We have been here over a year and I haven't met my neighbors yet nor do I see them in the yard either. Just coming and going. Of course I don't spend much time outside either. Ray is a very quiet person and I miss not having someone to talk to. there is where KTP come in and is so important. I feel like I have a chat with each of you daily. I don't post a lot because someone has alread said what I would say and I don't want the postings to get too long.
> That is a very long way of saything Thank YOu for your love, concern and prayers. I love each of you with Christian love.


Now, Marilyn, even if someone has already said something that you would have said, you send a note anyway!! Everyone has their special way of saying things. We're always delighted to hear from you so post often!!!
Still praying that things go well for you and for Ray's health.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> I dont think it sounds "out there" at all Gwen, I have had that feeling and thought myself. There are many things that we "know" without actually knowing where it comes from IMHO or even actually acknowledging that we do know or think it


I agree with you Gwen -- I hardly knew her and mentioned how I enjoyed the felting - she pm'd me and 2 parcels arrived. also a parcel with some of her beautiful sweaters , some yarn and some knitting for the flood survivors.

I have not had a good feeling about her situation since the first day when she told us her leg was not working and she didn't have any feeling in it. So very sad - Such a wonderful person. Sad for her family.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've put the letter in the mail to Charlotte, and I reassured her that my knitting is better than my drawing. Heh. I really do need to practice.

I forget when the deadline is for the afghan squares? I copied the info but somehow can't seem to find it again (story of my life). That's the only bit I need; I know the rest, 8" square and worsted weight and send them to Ohio Joy, yes? I do want to make one--just so scatterbrained that if I don't add the deadline to the list, I will likely not get it done.

Back to work...hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## gagesmom

1:20pm and the errands for today are done. We got a call this morning saying we are approved for assistance from odsp for getting rent deposit paid. So we went in to town after that call and filled out the application and provided all the things we needed to. SO the application is done and submitted that I know of. Just waiting to see if we get approved for the apartment. I have had nothing but positive thinking in this situation and so far it has worked. That and all my prayer warriors here on kp .

While going through some things in Gregs dads old room I found these. Brought tears to Gregs eyes. He thought they had been lost. We have a photo(now packed) of him wearing them, with his dad out back on a home made rink his dad made.


----------



## iamsam

I may try that joan - thanks for the suggestion.

and welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we will be here all week so do stop by as you find the time - there will always be fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sam

quote=Joan H]Sam, nextime SIL grouses about how old he will be when S graduates etc. respond along the lines of glad to hear you plan to be there. So now that you agree you will be here at least x more years, why don't you start living them instead of pissing and whining them away? He might be grumpy with you for a day or too, but it tends to sink in.... at least a bit.

My Son was (still tends to be) like that. He was about 12 and he was grousing about something similar, and made some remark about how he didn't want his kids goint through such an orderal... 
I said " Okay. So you are planning on being here long enough to have kids. Are you going to waste the whole time between now and then????"
It helped him turn a tough corner. Thankfully one he has never revisited, at least in my hearing.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

we call that being a child bride.

sam



KateB said:


> Happy belated anniversary! I know what you mean about 'how did that happen' we celebrated 40 years last year and considering I'm only 45.....! :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

Betty- I am so happy to hear about the perps being caught. 25 years to life sounds fitting. Even if it only 25 years, that will teach them for doing something so malicious to another human being.Evil is what those guys are.

Railyn, I am sending you hugs and positive energy. We may not be there physically but we are hear holding your hand. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

it just dawned on me who this is - my brain must have stopped working somewhere along the way. how is school going? looking forward to seeing you in October - at least hope you have the time to come along with your mother.

sam



jknappva said:


> Well, hello, stranger!! Glad you stopped in to say hello.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

great pictures - thanks for sharing. do tell your sister to never stop taking pictures - we really enjoy them.

sam



jknappva said:


> Always love your sunny garden pictures...well, the slightly damp ones, too!
> And your cute little visitor.
> And that reminds me...my sister took some pictures of winter guests to her garden a couple of days ago. A little larger than your visitor!
> Junek


----------



## DaylilyDawn

thewren said:


> 22 months I think.
> 
> sam
> 
> but they are about the same size - avery is just a bit chunkier. he weighed more at birth.


Sam ,
My oldest son and daughter are only 16 months apart. By the time my daughter was 6 months old, every one thought I had twin boys because she didn't have any hair. But even at age 6 months she weighed more than oldest son. Oldest son was born weighing only 3 lbs 7 1/2 ozs, daughter weighed 6 lbs 11/12 ozs. Oldest son has always had a hard time gaining weight. Even now as an adult he is very underweight for his age.He weight fluctuates because of the dialysis but stays within 90- 98 lbs. He has never weighed over 98 lbs in his lifetime.


----------



## iamsam

good for you trisha - it is important to our well being that we recognize our own worth - and realize we are worthy and important.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I updated my avatar to help pass on my healing energy to all those who are having problems or whose family/friends are doing so, whether it is a serious health issue, the final stage of life, general niggly problems or departure onto the next greal adventure.
> 
> Please take a moment to know I am giving my support in this little way.
> 
> I, too, have family who used negativity and put downscto try and force me into their idea of what I am. I have begun replying that, if they don't like how I am doing something, then they can do it themselves. I have had some big arguements when I have started telling them howcthey make me feel. Now dm and dsf are less likely to speak in such a distructuve manner as I am now speaking up about how they make me feel. This has made for more peace in the house.
> 
> When I read the posts, I real7se that I amnot alone in my issues, and that my work really is that good. This has been a hard lesson to learn, part of what helped me learn this is the appreciation and admiration given at K4BN's knit and natters where show and tell occurs where 1 member goes through the donations showing everyone there thw lovely work that has been handed in, and realizing that my work is as good as any other work that is handed in


----------



## iamsam

you and my mother Jodi - she did not like turning seventy - I think she thought it sounded old - when eighty rolled around she sailed through it like every other birthday. when I turned seventy I was just glad I was around to celebrate it. lol

sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Oh Junek you're so funny. Remember that line in a movie about taking a "dirt nap". I'm with you there just turned 70 in Oct. and had a hard time with that number, but it's better than the alternative.
> Awaiting another snowstorm here this afternoon. But it's what we're used to here in New England.
> Could spend all day reading these great posts and sliding over to great links, but better get my day started everyone. Stay safe and well.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## iamsam

melody - have you heard definitely about the apartment?

sam



gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Instead of signing on again last night I went to bed like my body told me too. Had a great nights sleep and am ready to get stuff done today. More packing and sorting, phone calls to be made, perhaps a bit of knitting ;-) ;-) ;-)
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Tuesday morning everyone. I wasn't on the computer at all this weekend, David finally got home Saturday afternoon so I just spent the weekend and yesterday hanging out with him. But he's off to go back to Michigan again today, so I'm back to try to get caught up. I'm going to clear out the whole craft room, and do a total over haul and reorganization also.
> Hopes, prayers, and positive energies for everyone, whether they are needed or not, can't have too many anyway.
> One of my best friends hubby is in the ICU by their home, with pneumonia, it's pretty bad, but they were able to take the oxygen down to 50% yesterday from 100% over the weekend, praying for him to be able to be taken off of total sedation soon.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up the 70 pages you all got ahead.
> Hugs


Spending time with David is way more important. :thumbdown: That he has to go back to Michigan though.
I emptied out my craft room on sunday with hopes of organizing and donating things I no longer use. 
Healing energy being sent to your friend's husband. Yippie that they could turn the oxygen down some. 
Hugs


----------



## gagesmom

Got approved for a security deposit in our behalf and we filled out the application this morning, sent it off. Hope I will know in a few days. 


thewren said:


> melody - have you heard definitely about the apartment?
> 
> sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I wish I had a set of the cups, I love collecting odd cups. I am not so sure I have many that match, makes it easier to remember who's cup is who's.
> The drink is actually very good, but then I grew up drinking shakes like this one day a week.
> OH yes the red woolies are on for sure today. WE have warmed to a balmy -22C/-8F. Was a two jumper day today when I was out. I can see a pair of good wool socks in the very near future for me.


Wow Karen, you were way ahead to come from a family that did green smoothies. I just learned about them in the last 11 years and I'm almost to my 70's. Bravo to your mom or dad?


----------



## Sorlenna

My first two were 16 months apart and were mistaken for twins up until they were about 4 & 5 years old--DD#1 was small for her age and #2 was tall. My second two are 15 mos apart and son was so big for his age (he is over 6 ft now) that no one ever confused him and his younger sister as twins--in fact, they always thought he was older than she was by a bit more than their real ages. You just never know!

My BFF tells me her doxie is having her puppies today...will this be my new dog's birthday?! I'm going to do my very best to get one (they will be a beagle/doxie mix, and the Best Dog I Ever Had was the same)...anyway, wanted to put that out for the Universe since I really need a dog...


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> Got approved for a security deposit in our behalf and we filled out the application this morning, sent it off. Hope I will know in a few days.


Great news! Now let's hope the next step goes fast & easy!


----------



## iamsam

I think they should all three be shot in the face and beat with the butt of the gun before going to jail - actually - I would just take them behind the barn and shoot them.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Just lost my post so will try again
> 
> June H, I seemed to have missed you. Welcome to the family. If I missed anyone else, it is because of that one brain cell I am operating off of. LOL. We love people joining in.
> 
> Purple, loved your morning pictures. Always so serene. I am using Caron Simply Soft and size 8 US needles and getting my gauge with a cast on of 32. I haven't finished it yet but hoping the length works out even with the pattern. I have had so much trouble with this simple little square, I, too, hope Joy will be able to use it. If not, my feelings won't be hurt if it is pitched.
> 
> June, your sister has such a good eye in capturing her subjects. The Moma Deer is just beautiful. I, too, am another one who loves to read your humorous, uplifting posts.
> 
> I planned to clean the bedroom today, but since Jim is still asleep, think I will get a chicken pot pie together for supper and clean the kitchen if he is still not up. Finding all my cleaning is hurting the shoulder and back but it has to be done. I do just one room a day, then get on heat, get out the Voltaren cream for my shoulder, and take some Tylenol. Bummer that we are limited in what we want to do and can do.
> 
> My daughter was here yesterday. I have been telling you about our friends who were shot from t.v. news and what the sheriff has said. Allyson has been talking to their grandkids. They were both shot in the head, but grazed. The husband was beaten with the but of the gun and it did extensive damage to the eye socket. They had gone to a local casino (I just don't go to them....personal commitment on my part...a lot of the seniors eat on them as the food is wonderful and cheap). They were followed home from there by the three asailants and they pushed their way into their house when she opened the door. Now looking at 25 years to life.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I Love You to the Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Great idea. Will look for them.


I use them on so many different things and they come in several sizes. I have even used them on blouses.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Got approved for a security deposit in our behalf and we filled out the application this morning, sent it off. Hope I will know in a few days.


That is such good news. Yay!!!!


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to friend's hubby to surround him with healing energy. I think everyone needs to get a pneumonia shot - saves a lot of grief - think that is why I haven't had it for three years - knock on wood.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Tuesday morning everyone. I wasn't on the computer at all this weekend, David finally got home Saturday afternoon so I just spent the weekend and yesterday hanging out with him. But he's off to go back to Michigan again today, so I'm back to try to get caught up. I'm going to clear out the whole craft room, and do a total over haul and reorganization also.
> Hopes, prayers, and positive energies for everyone, whether they are needed or not, can't have too many anyway.
> One of my best friends hubby is in the ICU by their home, with pneumonia, it's pretty bad, but they were able to take the oxygen down to 50% yesterday from 100% over the weekend, praying for him to be able to be taken off of total sedation soon.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up the 70 pages you all got ahead.
> Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn...Thoughts of you and DH. Hope it is easier than you even thought. Just think of all of us holding your hand and giving you hugs when you feel like you are alone.

Poledra...Wonderful that the oxygen could be turned down for your friend's DH. I'm sure that was quite scary. Pneumonia can be very difficult.

Julie...I forgot you had an earthquake. Glad it wasn't centered where you are and hope it wasn't enough to cause any problems or loss of life. So glad you are ok and not really affected, but of course we do care about your fellow New Zealanders.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I use them on so many different things and they come in several sizes. I have even used them on blouses.


Yes, I used to have to sew mine shut and that was funny trying to get into some of them. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> My first two were 16 months apart and were mistaken for twins up until they were about 4 & 5 years old--DD#1 was small for her age and #2 was tall. My second two are 15 mos apart and son was so big for his age (he is over 6 ft now) that no one ever confused him and his younger sister as twins--in fact, they always thought he was older than she was by a bit more than their real ages. You just never know!
> 
> My BFF tells me her doxie is having her puppies today...will this be my new dog's birthday?! I'm going to do my very best to get one (they will be a beagle/doxie mix, and the Best Dog I Ever Had was the same)...anyway, wanted to put that out for the Universe since I really need a dog...


Congratulations, or perhaps uncongratulations if it is too soon. I don't want to ruin things by being too early. Oh how I hope you get one, but really think if it is your BFF that it's ok to say congratulations. How wonderful for you to have this possibility of a new puppy. I'm sure you will fall in love before it even picks you out. :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Got approved for a security deposit in our behalf and we filled out the application this morning, sent it off. Hope I will know in a few days.


fingers and toes crossed this comes through for you asap.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I just had my first meal and it was baked shaved brussell sprouts that I cut off the stalk. Didn't use any oil, just a real thick dark vinegar and salt and pepper and they were so good. Now it's time to get back to DH's hat. Would have had it done but had to take it back and now I'm going to add another inch to it. It is in ribbing and I needed a break as it does seem a little harder to get the stitches back on the needle. He could have used it today.


----------



## iamsam

railyn - you post when ever you feel like it whether you are repeating someone or not - we love hearing from you and it is always good to see you online. so jump in when ever you want knowing we will be more than happy to see you.

sam



Railyn said:


> Just a quick note as I have to take DH to the eye doctor today. I had my pre-surgery apt. yesterday and now have all the instructions I need for surgery. I know there are a lot of friends praying for us, both Ray and me. I am happy that I feel so calm. I know that it is a direct answer to prayer and I thank each one of you.
> It is amazing how important KTP has become to me. I love telling DH some of your stories, I don't think he understands but that is OK too. I am very much of a people person and we live in a very small town and all our neighbors either work all day or are very elderly. We have been here over a year and I haven't met my neighbors yet nor do I see them in the yard either. Just coming and going. Of course I don't spend much time outside either. Ray is a very quiet person and I miss not having someone to talk to. there is where KTP come in and is so important. I feel like I have a chat with each of you daily. I don't post a lot because someone has alread said what I would say and I don't want the postings to get too long.
> That is a very long way of saything Thank YOu for your love, concern and prayers. I love each of you with Christian love.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you kathleendoris - what are you knitting on now?

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I sat down this afternoon to try to catch up with the tea party: when I started, at about page 39, the highest page was 74. I have just read through, and the total is 78: no wonder I keep falling behind!
> 
> I am so sad to hear about Charlotte: it all seems to have happened so quickly. I just hope she can be kept comfortable and pain free for whatever time she has left. Sorlenna's idea of dedicating her cardigan to Charlotte is a wonderful one.
> 
> Rookie, congratulations on the new grandchild. I am still waiting for more news on mine. Any moment now!
> 
> Julie, it is good to know that you were not affected by the earthquake and that the damage caused was minimal. I hope you get some worthwhile information out of your interview with the lawyer.
> 
> Good wishes to you all. I have spent so long catching up that I have done no knitting at all so far today, and it is now time to go and make a meal for this evening.


----------



## iamsam

I have looked at the magic bullet and wondered if they were worth the money. hmmm - I just may have to own one.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I am using my magic bullet to mix y shakes in. I have the juicer/blender attachment, I love it. Seems how Chrissy, Jamie and I don't always have the same shake it works great for us. We are trying to get Michael drinking them too, but... I do have larger juicer and find this one for a single serving is perfect. Mostly we just blend it to keep the fiber.


----------



## iamsam

let us know how it works poledra - that is an idea since I already have the mixer.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I love the way you think.
> I have the Juicer attachment for my Kitchen Aid mixer, but it is more for making jams and jellies and stuff, but I think I will try using it and see how it works. I do need to get a blender though, the one I have is circa 1970 something. :shock: It's cord is definitely not grounded. lol


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Wow Karen, you were way ahead to come from a family that did green smoothies. I just learned about them in the last 11 years and I'm almost to my 70's. Bravo to your mom or dad?


It was my mum all the way, she believed that the food you eat affects your body. I learned what plants you can eat and what not to eat. Most I have forgotten from lack of use. I remember some of the ones that can be used as herbs and for simple healing of colds.


----------



## iamsam

well - those are a definite keeper.

sam



gagesmom said:


> 1:20pm and the errands for today are done. We got a call this morning saying we are approved for assistance from odsp for getting rent deposit paid. So we went in to town after that call and filled out the application and provided all the things we needed to. SO the application is done and submitted that I know of. Just waiting to see if we get approved for the apartment. I have had nothing but positive thinking in this situation and so far it has worked. That and all my prayer warriors here on kp .
> 
> While going through some things in Gregs dads old room I found these. Brought tears to Gregs eyes. He thought they had been lost. We have a photo(now packed) of him wearing them, with his dad out back on a home made rink his dad made.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Congratulations, or perhaps uncongratulations if it is too soon. I don't want to ruin things by being too early. Oh how I hope you get one, but really think if it is your BFF that it's ok to say congratulations. How wonderful for you to have this possibility of a new puppy. I'm sure you will fall in love before it even picks you out. :wink:


Well...she was going to give me one of the mama dogs last year and it fell through (won't go into it but I'm still disappointed). Anyway, knowing these are "deagles" (what we called my Seamus' breed), there is a very good chance one will look just like him...what I am hoping for. We thought they'd be born about two weeks from now, but she miscalculated. I can't wait to see pictures and I am determined to make this one happen!


----------



## ChrisEl

Sorlenna said:


> My BFF tells me her doxie is having her puppies today...will this be my new dog's birthday?! I'm going to do my very best to get one (they will be a beagle/doxie mix, and the Best Dog I Ever Had was the same)...anyway, wanted to put that out for the Universe since I really need a dog...


We will be hoping along with you...when we adopted ours three years ago I too felt I needed a dog...


----------



## Sorlenna

ChrisEl said:


> We will be hoping along with you...when we adopted ours three years ago I too felt I needed a dog...


We're going on six years without one, and it feels like forever. I have never gone so long without one--I know I will be much happier with one. Last year was just a series of disappointments, three times in fact with one I thought I'd get and didn't. But this is my year to make some changes and I plan to have it!


----------



## iamsam

I hope he isn't too tall - that is not much to weigh- I thought my weight was low at 115 on the average - I should send him a few pounds.

I think Ayden weight on the light side of seven pounds - avery weighed just barely under nine pounds.

healing energy continues to surround your son along with prayers that a matching kidney can soon be found for him.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Sam ,
> My oldest son and daughter are only 16 months apart. By the time my daughter was 6 months old, every one thought I had twin boys because she didn't have any hair. But even at age 6 months she weighed more than oldest son. Oldest son was born weighing only 3 lbs 7 1/2 ozs, daughter weighed 6 lbs 11/12 ozs. Oldest son has always had a hard time gaining weight. Even now as an adult he is very underweight for his age.He weight fluctuates because of the dialysis but stays within 90- 98 lbs. He has never weighed over 98 lbs in his lifetime.


----------



## ChrisEl

NanaCaren said:


> With so many different patterns it will balance out the afghan with some very fancy and some not so fancy. I think that there are no squares and better or worse just different.


I think so too. I am on the not so fancy end--but still having fun playing.


----------



## iamsam

gonna send lots of positive energy your way sorlenna - I think you need to be there for the birth so you can pick yours out first.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> My first two were 16 months apart and were mistaken for twins up until they were about 4 & 5 years old--DD#1 was small for her age and #2 was tall. My second two are 15 mos apart and son was so big for his age (he is over 6 ft now) that no one ever confused him and his younger sister as twins--in fact, they always thought he was older than she was by a bit more than their real ages. You just never know!
> 
> My BFF tells me her doxie is having her puppies today...will this be my new dog's birthday?! I'm going to do my very best to get one (they will be a beagle/doxie mix, and the Best Dog I Ever Had was the same)...anyway, wanted to put that out for the Universe since I really need a dog...


----------



## iamsam

sending mountains of positive energy your way melody - it's going to happen.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Got approved for a security deposit in our behalf and we filled out the application this morning, sent it off. Hope I will know in a few days.


----------



## ChrisEl

Designer1234 said:


> I
> I have not had a good feeling about her situation since the first day when she told us her leg was not working and she didn't have any feeling in it. So very sad - Such a wonderful person. Sad for her family.


I had the same feeling as Gwen...and I think she probably has been more courageous then we knew.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Sam, I keep telling Greg that. 


thewren said:


> sending mountains of positive energy your way melody - it's going to happen.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

now this leaves me totally confused - but then I am easily confused these days.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I use them on so many different things and they come in several sizes. I have even used them on blouses.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> gonna send lots of positive energy your way sorlenna - I think you need to be there for the birth so you can pick yours out first.
> 
> sam


Oh I wish I could! She's had 7 so far--but they are in KY, so it would be a bit of a drive. BFF already knows how I feel and she'll send me pics! (And I would take 2 if I thought I could!)


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> My first two were 16 months apart and were mistaken for twins up until they were about 4 & 5 years old--DD#1 was small for her age and #2 was tall. My second two are 15 mos apart and son was so big for his age (he is over 6 ft now) that no one ever confused him and his younger sister as twins--in fact, they always thought he was older than she was by a bit more than their real ages. You just never know!
> 
> My BFF tells me her doxie is having her puppies today...will this be my new dog's birthday?! I'm going to do my very best to get one (they will be a beagle/doxie mix, and the Best Dog I Ever Had was the same)...anyway, wanted to put that out for the Universe since I really need a dog...


I will keep my fingers crossed and lots of good thoughts that you get one of the puppies. You have waited a long time for another dog.


----------



## Dintoo

Trisha (onthewingsofadove) back on page 66 you asked if Coats for Kids is local to Barrie or provincial. Unfortunately I don't know. We have only been in Barrie about 4 months and the only way I know about that program is that we were asked at church in Nov. and Dec. to bring in any hats, mitts, scarves, etc. for needy children in the area. They also collect coats. I would think that most cities have this same kind off program, maybe called by a different name.


----------



## ChrisEl

Sorlenna said:


> We're going on six years without one, and it feels like forever. I have never gone so long without one--I know I will be much happier with one. Last year was just a series of disappointments, three times in fact with one I thought I'd get and didn't. But this is my year to make some changes and I plan to have it!


Sounds very much like my situation. And it was a great decision...has made us all happier. You will have lots of fun in store...


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I used to have to sew mine shut and that was funny trying to get into some of them. :XD:


That is why I started sewing the snaps on and I prefer the clear ones. Much easier than trying to wiggle into a blouse.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I just had my first meal and it was baked shaved brussell sprouts that I cut off the stalk. Didn't use any oil, just a real thick dark vinegar and salt and pepper and they were so good. Now it's time to get back to DH's hat. Would have had it done but had to take it back and now I'm going to add another inch to it. It is in ribbing and I needed a break as it does seem a little harder to get the stitches back on the needle. He could have used it today.


mmmmmmm brussel sprouts. A hat would have definitely been a plus today with as clod as it is.


----------



## RookieRetiree

A good friend of mine adopted a doxie....and another good friend had a doxie for years (Fritzy) --- hope you get the pick of the litter.



Sorlenna said:


> My first two were 16 months apart and were mistaken for twins up until they were about 4 & 5 years old--DD#1 was small for her age and #2 was tall. My second two are 15 mos apart and son was so big for his age (he is over 6 ft now) that no one ever confused him and his younger sister as twins--in fact, they always thought he was older than she was by a bit more than their real ages. You just never know!
> 
> My BFF tells me her doxie is having her puppies today...will this be my new dog's birthday?! I'm going to do my very best to get one (they will be a beagle/doxie mix, and the Best Dog I Ever Had was the same)...anyway, wanted to put that out for the Universe since I really need a dog...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I have looked at the magic bullet and wondered if they were worth the money. hmmm - I just may have to own one.
> 
> sam


For me they are worth it. I first got one to make baby food. Much faster than the hand grinder I had used in the past. There are cheaper knock offs of the magic bullet, they are nearly as good.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I sat down this afternoon to try to catch up with the tea party: when I started, at about page 39, the highest page was 74. I have just read through, and the total is 78: no wonder I keep falling behind!
> 
> I am so sad to hear about Charlotte: it all seems to have happened so quickly. I just hope she can be kept comfortable and pain free for whatever time she has left. Sorlenna's idea of dedicating her cardigan to Charlotte is a wonderful one.
> 
> Rookie, congratulations on the new grandchild. I am still waiting for more news on mine. Any moment now!
> 
> Julie, it is good to know that you were not affected by the earthquake and that the damage caused was minimal. I hope you get some worthwhile information out of your interview with the lawyer.
> 
> Good wishes to you all. I have spent so long catching up that I have done no knitting at all so far today, and it is now time to go and make a meal for this evening.


They are showing images of cracks in buildings, but it is very hard to gauge just how serious those are- mostly concrete failing by the looks. I have been knitting and the page count has leaped ahead. 
Just in the middle of a search to find someone to take me to the lawyer!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Don't worry about that, Sam. It's in regards to using clear snaps on clothes....when you start wearing blouses, then you can worry about the snaps to keep them closed.



thewren said:


> now this leaves me totally confused - but then I am easily confused these days.
> 
> sam


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> now this leaves me totally confused - but then I am easily confused these days.
> 
> sam


Sorry about that, we are talking about plastic snaps, they are clear so easily hidden when not in use. That way you can put snaps in places that really do need them.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> They are showing images of cracks in buildings, but it is very hard to gauge just how serious those are- mostly concrete failing by the looks. I have been knitting and the page count has leaped ahead.
> Just in the middle of a search to find someone to take me to the lawyer!


Good luck with that. I would offer you a lift, but it might take me a while to get to you! :thumbdown:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I am so proud of our young Canadian tennis pro EUGENIE BOUCHARD and how well she is doing in the Australian Open. It might interest those from the Commonwealth countries to know that Eugenie is on of a set of twins. Her twin's name BEATRICE of course. They are a French-Canadian family but it seems like they are monarchists as well.

Trisha


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> They are showing images of cracks in buildings, but it is very hard to gauge just how serious those are- mostly concrete failing by the looks. I have been knitting and the page count has leaped ahead.
> Just in the middle of a search to find someone to take me to the lawyer!


Have there been reports of aftershocks? I've heard those are often more dangerous...hope the damage is minimal.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Railyn...Thoughts of you and DH. Hope it is easier than you even thought. Just think of all of us holding your hand and giving you hugs when you feel like you are alone.
> 
> Poledra...Wonderful that the oxygen could be turned down for your friend's DH. I'm sure that was quite scary. Pneumonia can be very difficult.
> 
> Julie...I forgot you had an earthquake. Glad it wasn't centered where you are and hope it wasn't enough to cause any problems or loss of life. So glad you are ok and not really affected, but of course we do care about your fellow New Zealanders.


There has been some damage to buildings and roads- but nobody was injured.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Good luck with that. I would offer you a lift, but it might take me a while to get to you! :thumbdown:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Have there been reports of aftershocks? I've heard those are often more dangerous...hope the damage is minimal.


The aftershocks have been coming thick and fast- but relatively deep- it is when they are shallow that it is really bad. trouble is the buildings that fail from the successive damage.

p.s., do hope you end up with one of these puppies!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Julie, send you lots of hugs. Stay safe. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, send you lots of hugs. Stay safe. xx


Thank you PurpleFi! and many hugs to you!

(((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))

thought a group hug is in order- and an especially gentle one for Rick and Charlotte, with a scritch for Pontuf.


----------



## gagesmom

Off I go for now so I can get some knitting done and some laundry sorted for washing. See you later.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

That's how I ended up with my Shelties. I had MacKenzie (15) and Michael(2). I knew Kenzie was about to leave us and had contacted a breader in the Ottawa area to be on the list for a pup. MacKenzie passed away in my arms(heart) and he left such a hole in our lives that when the breeder sent pictures of the litter and there were were two tri-coloured pups ; my DH said "Why don't we take both?" . So now I have Michaela Mac Callum and Mac Kinley

Two pups keep each other company. Try it

Trisha



Sorlenna said:


> Oh I wish I could! She's had 7 so far--but they are in KY, so it would be a bit of a drive. BFF already knows how I feel and she'll send me pics! (And I would take 2 if I thought I could!)


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you PurpleFi! and many hugs to you!
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> thought a group hug is in order- and an especially gentle one for Rick and Charlotte, with a scritch for Pontuf.


Quite agree Julie, A group hug is just what we need to sending peaceful thoughts to all our friends around the world (((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Patches39

Railyn said:


> Just a quick note as I have to take DH to the eye doctor today. I had my pre-surgery apt. yesterday and now have all the instructions I need for surgery. I know there are a lot of friends praying for us, both Ray and me. I am happy that I feel so calm. I know that it is a direct answer to prayer and I thank each one of you.
> It is amazing how important KTP has become to me. I love telling DH some of your stories, I don't think he understands but that is OK too. I am very much of a people person and we live in a very small town and all our neighbors either work all day or are very elderly. We have been here over a year and I haven't met my neighbors yet nor do I see them in the yard either. Just coming and going. Of course I don't spend much time outside either. Ray is a very quiet person and I miss not having someone to talk to. there is where KTP come in and is so important. I feel like I have a chat with each of you daily. I don't post a lot because someone has alread said what I would say and I don't want the postings to get too long.
> That is a very long way of saything Thank YOu for your love, concern and prayers. I love each of you with Christian love.


Ditto, right back at you


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> Just a quick note as I have to take DH to the eye doctor today. I had my pre-surgery apt. yesterday and now have all the instructions I need for surgery. I know there are a lot of friends praying for us, both Ray and me. I am happy that I feel so calm. I know that it is a direct answer to prayer and I thank each one of you.
> It is amazing how important KTP has become to me. I love telling DH some of your stories, I don't think he understands but that is OK too. I am very much of a people person and we live in a very small town and all our neighbors either work all day or are very elderly. We have been here over a year and I haven't met my neighbors yet nor do I see them in the yard either. Just coming and going. Of course I don't spend much time outside either. Ray is a very quiet person and I miss not having someone to talk to. there is where KTP come in and is so important. I feel like I have a chat with each of you daily. I don't post a lot because someone has alread said what I would say and I don't want the postings to get too long.
> That is a very long way of saything Thank YOu for your love, concern and prayers. I love each of you with Christian love.


Dear Marilyn, I'm so glad you're all set for your surgery and feeling so calm about it all. I will be thinking of you on Thursday and you will know that the KTP prayer warriors are all doing their stuff! Gentle healing hugs for you xx


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> you and my mother Jodi - she did not like turning seventy - I think she thought it sounded old - when eighty rolled around she sailed through it like every other birthday. when I turned seventy I was just glad I was around to celebrate it. lol
> 
> sam


Ditto :-D


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> Got approved for a security deposit in our behalf and we filled out the application this morning, sent it off. Hope I will know in a few days.


Positive thoughts coming your way. Hope it all works out for you x


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> That is such good news. Yay!!!!


Another answered prayer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Onthewingsofadove said:


> That's how I ended up with my Shelties. I had MacKenzie (15) and Michael(2). I knew Kenzie was about to leave us and had contacted a breader in the Ottawa area to be on the list for a pup. MacKenzie passed away in my arms(heart) and he left such a hole in our lives that when the breeder sent pictures of the litter and there were were two tri-coloured pups ; my DH said "Why don't we take both?" . So now I have Michaela Mac Callum and Mac Kinley
> 
> Two pups keep each other company. Try it
> 
> Trisha


I have had two before (most of the time, in fact!). Our last pair was Big Dog (Chow/Shepherd) and Little Guy (doxie). Boy were they a pair! I'd love to have two.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I so agree, Railyn, i am not a " coffeer" as I have worked more than full time all my adult life& never really had time to run about. I really enjoy " visiting " with all of you each day as work used to be my social life too. I tell my husband some of the things I learn here & he looks at me like I am losing it.



Railyn said:


> It is amazing how important KTP has become to me. I love telling DH some of your stories, I don't think he understands but that is OK too. I am very much of a people person and we live in a very small town and all our neighbors either work all day or are very elderly. We have been here over a year and I haven't met my neighbors yet nor do I see them in the yard either. Just coming and going. Of course I don't spend much time outside either. Ray is a very quiet person and I miss not having someone to talk to. there is where KTP come in and is so important. I feel like I have a chat with each of you daily. I don't post a lot because someone has alread said what I would say and I don't want the postings to get too long.
> That is a very long way of saything Thank YOu for your love, concern and prayers. I love each of you with Christian love.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> My BFF tells me her doxie is having her puppies today...will this be my new dog's birthday?! I'm going to do my very best to get one (they will be a beagle/doxie mix, and the Best Dog I Ever Had was the same)...anyway, wanted to put that out for the Universe since I really need a dog...


Prayers that your new puppy is born today!


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Prayers that your new puppy is born today!


I just saw a pic of one or two (can't tell if it's the same one, lol). I am pretty excited...as if you couldn't guess! ROTFL


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> I agree with you Gwen -- I hardly knew her and mentioned how I enjoyed the felting - she pm'd me and 2 parcels arrived. also a parcel with some of her beautiful sweaters , some yarn and some knitting for the flood survivors.
> 
> I have not had a good feeling about her situation since the first day when she told us her leg was not working and she didn't have any feeling in it. So very sad - Such a wonderful person. Sad for her family.


Strange as it sounds, it seems some people just" know" something is about to happen. My moms brother had not been out visiting his brothers for about a month, one day he visited the 3 remaining brothers ( 2 has previously died), he went home, sat down in his big chair & died that night. We all thought that was so amazing.
I don't " know" Charlotte but obviously she must be a wonderful person judging by the comments posted. It is so sad she is so sick& I hope she doesn't suffer.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Strange as it sounds, it seems some people just" know" something is about to happen. My moms brother had not been out visiting his brothers for about a month, one day he visited the 3 remaining brothers ( 2 has previously died), he went home, sat down in his big chair & died that night. We all thought that was so amazing.
> I don't " know" Charlotte but obviously she must be a wonderful person judging by the comments posted. It is so sad she is so sick& I hope she doesn't suffer.


I have had this experience too, the strongest being with my husband & grandfather. When I saw them for the last time, I just *knew* it was the last time I'd see them. On a lesser note, the day Yuckl (our cat) went missing, I had an odd feeling as he went around the bushes that day, and it turned out to be the last glimpse I had. Strange, strange feeling, but I have learned to pay attention to that intuition.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> Oh I wish I could! She's had 7 so far--but they are in KY, so it would be a bit of a drive. BFF already knows how I feel and she'll send me pics! (And I would take 2 if I thought I could!)


They are like kids, two is not that much more trouble or time to care for than one! Vet bills however, are another story, as I'm sure you know! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pup lover

found this on FB goes for all our on-line friends!


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> They are like kids, two is not that much more trouble or time to care for than one! Vet bills however, are another story, as I'm sure you know! Fingers crossed!


Right? We took the Boys (cats) that way--as a pair. I can't imagine one without the other (they are true brothers, litter mates, so they have been together their entire lives). I think it keeps them out of trouble to a certain extent, too, because they have each other and don't get so bored!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Quite agree Julie, A group hug is just what we need to sending peaceful thoughts to all our friends around the world (((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

I just found out the bobbin case for my sewing machine has been shipped...DD was doing some sewing and the machine wasn't working right, so I cleaned it (did a good job, too!), but then, when I went to put the bobbin case back in, the tab broke off. :shock: Well, the repair won't cost much and the machine's clean when it gets here, at least. I really need to decide on a quilt and get that going, too.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm so sorry Bonnie - it really makes you realize how little power we have... that is so young for both your sister and you to be without your mother. luv-AZ


Bonnie7591 said:


> So true when my mom was sick she would have done anything to stay alive until my sister was done school & took some terrible chemo. One of the neighbors had an immune disorder that required 1 day each month in hospital to get an IV immune globulin. She couldn't be botheted to give up that one day & often got very ill because she would put it off for 2 months.
> It made me so mad that she could have helped herself but would not & yet mom who wanted to help herself couldn't. She died when my sister was 16, I was 25


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> what grade are you teaching and for how long?
> 
> sam


Sam, I am working until April in kindergarten! It is tiring, but so far it is ok. It is too long. 8 weeks would be fine. This is about 12 weeks. A lot less knitting time!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Anniversary Nicho - I'm a little late but the wishes are still good!! luv-AZ


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> now this leaves me totally confused - but then I am easily confused these days.
> 
> sam


You and me both!!!


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW Valerie, I collected the copy of The Making of Ireland's Landscape, that I have borrowed from the Public Library, yesterday morning. Your bibliography is extensive! I am really going to enjoy reading this more closely than the cursory look I have taken so far. Afternoons tend to be knitting time for me, and I don't try to read at night much, with these new fangled fluorescents we are supposed to be using.


Oh how exciting! I await your comments. The bibliography is big, as you remark and I read every single paper or book chapter. I cut out the black coat and have used bright orange acetate satin for the lining. I'll post a picture in due course but for the rest of the week, its a bit of knitting and the final revision for Saturday.


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> found this on FB goes for all our on-line friends!


Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 1:20pm and the errands for today are done. We got a call this morning saying we are approved for assistance from odsp for getting rent deposit paid. So we went in to town after that call and filled out the application and provided all the things we needed to. SO the application is done and submitted that I know of. Just waiting to see if we get approved for the apartment. I have had nothing but positive thinking in this situation and so far it has worked. That and all my prayer warriors here on kp .
> 
> While going through some things in Gregs dads old room I found these. Brought tears to Gregs eyes. He thought they had been lost. We have a photo(now packed) of him wearing them, with his dad out back on a home made rink his dad made.


Praying for everything to go through quickly so you can finally move. Then take your time to find a house that you really like.
So glad you found this treasure for Greg.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> great pictures - thanks for sharing. do tell your sister to never stop taking pictures - we really enjoy them.
> 
> sam


She's always delighted when I tell her how much everyone enjoys her pictures. Don't think she'll stop the picture taking...it gives her great pleasure and sharing them gives me pleasure.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Such good news that Mom will be coming home and DD is doing so well. I hope you are taking care of yourself - it is easy to forget. Get some rest and we will be here when you are less overloaded!!! luv-AZ


sugarsugar said:


> Yep sleep is good! Basically she takes maxalon & B6 three times a day, Somac tablet in evening for Acid Reflux, and at bedtime the cocktail is 2 Ondansatron wafers & 1/2 Restavit & 1 Phenergan. The relationship has been ok, not bad, a bit better... we will see. Mum is going home tomorrow.. Wed I think. She is doing fine, it has taken quite a bit out of her and she just feels still overwhelmed maybe. She is eating really well and isnt shakey or anything and she looks well. I am trying to shop around and organise an air conditioner to be installed ASAP. Ourt weather this week has been only around 23c so we are all relieved.
> 
> I cant remember if I have thanked everyone for their well wishes for both by patients LOL. But THANKYOU to EVERYONE.
> I have missed being on here but just havent had time. Goodness knows when I will catch up, but I will. :roll:


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> My first two were 16 months apart and were mistaken for twins up until they were about 4 & 5 years old--DD#1 was small for her age and #2 was tall. My second two are 15 mos apart and son was so big for his age (he is over 6 ft now) that no one ever confused him and his younger sister as twins--in fact, they always thought he was older than she was by a bit more than their real ages. You just never know!
> 
> My BFF tells me her doxie is having her puppies today...will this be my new dog's birthday?! I'm going to do my very best to get one (they will be a beagle/doxie mix, and the Best Dog I Ever Had was the same)...anyway, wanted to put that out for the Universe since I really need a dog...


My boys were almost 11 months apart. That's what happens when you ride a city bus when you're almost 8 months pregnant!!! The youngest was a tad early!
Everyone thought they were twins. They had white blond curly hair and looked like angels...well, they were----when they were sleeping! LOL!

Praying your new dog was born today!!
Junek


----------



## 81brighteyes

For some of the ladies (and perhaps, gentlemen knitters) who are interested in using the Magic Loop, there is an excellent photo on today's KP (Jan. 21st) of how to hold your needles together so that you won't get a "ladder" when starting the first stitches. There is also a link.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> They had white blond curly hair and looked like angels...well, they were----when they were sleeping! LOL!
> 
> Praying your new dog was born today!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: Ain't it the truth!


----------



## nicho

Good morning everyone from a cool, drizzly Sydney. Wish it would rain properly as everything is so dry. Our grass is brown and crackles underfoot. But these cooler temperatures are making life more bearable and knitting is much more enjoyable.

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes on our wedding anniversary. It was a lovely day. Got out the wedding photos and reminisced about our wedding day. A lovely trip down memory lane. DH, ever the romantic (LOL!!), bought me a dishwasher to replace the one that died 12 months ago. Oh well, at least it is practical! And I bought myself a pair of pearl earrings (is that right? 30th wedding anniversary is pearl?) Too late now, I am wearing them.

Last day of school holidays for me today. Although school for most in NSW does not start till the end of next week, the school where I work is getting in early with 2 days of Professional Development this week and another 2 next week before the students start back. I'd like to spend the day knitting but the ironing basket is overflowing. That is a job I hate so I tend to put it off, but now it's crunch time and must be done so that I have some clothes to wear to work. Wish I could be more disciplined about the jobs I hate to do. My dear mother ironed immediately the washing came in off the line and never had a basket of ironing sitting in the corner as I do. Oh well, enough procrastinating! Talk later.


----------



## gagesmom

6:15pm and I am back. Got a slipper finished today before Gage got home from school. Cast on the 2nd and I hope to get it done tonight. They are for our friend who has size 13 feet. Yikes they are huge!!!!

Going to catch up. :-D :-D


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> found this on FB goes for all our on-line friends!


That sure describes our Tea Party...it could have been written specifically about us!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Good morning everyone from a cool, drizzly Sydney. Wish it would rain properly as everything is so dry. Our grass is brown and crackles underfoot. But these cooler temperatures are making life more bearable and knitting is much more enjoyable.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes on our wedding anniversary. It was a lovely day. Got out the wedding photos and reminisced about our wedding day. A lovely trip down memory lane. DH, ever the romantic (LOL!!), bought me a dishwasher to replace the one that died 12 months ago. Oh well, at least it is practical! And I bought myself a pair of pearl earrings (is that right? 30th wedding anniversary is pearl?) Too late now, I am wearing them.
> 
> Last day of school holidays for me today. Although school for most in NSW does not start till the end of next week, the school where I work is getting in early with 2 days of Professional Development this week and another 2 next week before the students start back. I'd like to spend the day knitting but the ironing basket is overflowing. That is a job I hate so I tend to put it off, but now it's crunch time and must be done so that I have some clothes to wear to work. Wish I could be more disciplined about the jobs I hate to do. My dear mother ironed immediately the washing came in off the line and never had a basket of ironing sitting in the corner as I do. Oh well, enough procrastinating! Talk later.


BUT did your mother knit?!!!LOL! If not,that might be the difference...a lot of things get put off so I can knit!

Junek


----------



## gagesmom

June I was so excited when I found them in a box. I shrieked and ran down the hall to show him. All the emotions you could imagine crossed his face. But the smile with the tears was the best. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Mine too were towheads.Pic from cat preserve, please excuse cage wires.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> found this on FB goes for all our on-line friends!


How true that is-I spend so much time here with my online friends and I have no idea how it snuck up like that.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> How true that is-I spend so much time here with my online friends and I have no idea how it snuck up like that.


I've been thinking about this a lot lately, especially since the news about Charlotte. We just never know who is going to connect with us and touch our lives in a positive way. I am grateful this group has evolved as it has. I think it's time for another {{{GROUP HUG}}}


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Mine too were towheads.Pic from cat preserve, please excuse cage wires.


Oh what a gorgeous creature!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Railyn may you have God's peace and calm now and throughout your surgery. I know you are going to be fine. Will continue to lift you up.

I too use the KTP as "company" as I am usually along all day long and then DH does go to bed early so also much of the evening. I feel as if I have a room full of friends here on the KTP. I do talk to Marianne quite a bit and when possible go to see her. Haven't been able to actually go there as much the past couple of months but hopefully that will change for both of us soon enough.

Don't hesitate to post even if you think someone has already said what you were going to say. They aren't you.


Railyn said:


> Just a quick note as I have to take DH to the eye doctor today. I had my pre-surgery apt. yesterday and now have all the instructions I need for surgery. I know there are a lot of friends praying for us, both Ray and me. I am happy that I feel so calm. I know that it is a direct answer to prayer and I thank each one of you.
> It is amazing how important KTP has become to me. I love telling DH some of your stories, I don't think he understands but that is OK too. I am very much of a people person and we live in a very small town and all our neighbors either work all day or are very elderly. We have been here over a year and I haven't met my neighbors yet nor do I see them in the yard either. Just coming and going. Of course I don't spend much time outside either. Ray is a very quiet person and I miss not having someone to talk to. there is where KTP come in and is so important. I feel like I have a chat with each of you daily. I don't post a lot because someone has alread said what I would say and I don't want the postings to get too long.
> That is a very long way of saything Thank YOu for your love, concern and prayers. I love each of you with Christian love.


----------



## jheiens

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey.
> 
> I knitted a square last night and I have a question. When I lay it flat it is 8x8, when I take my hands of it it pings back to 7 1/2, should I make it slightly bigger?
> 
> Please do enlarge it that extra 1/2 inch, Purple. It will certainly be easier for the joining to others. I would greatly appreciate it. Am having something of a problem with mine--after having frogged it 7 times, I'm down to the last 2 rows but will need to fudge the pattern just a tad.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

I got a juicer right after I was diagnosed with cancer 3 1/2 years ago and really got into drinking lots of good juice mixtures. Then after surgery I couldn't drink it as no matter what I mixed it burned the h*** out of my throat. I just got out of the habit then. I really need to dig it out and start using it again. I really enjoyed the different juice combinations of fruit & veggies.


NanaCaren said:


> I am using my magic bullet to mix y shakes in. I have the juicer/blender attachment, I love it. Seems how Chrissy, Jamie and I don't always have the same shake it works great for us. We are trying to get Michael drinking them too, but... I do have larger juicer and find this one for a single serving is perfect. Mostly we just blend it to keep the fiber.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> I treasure this group, not only for knitting knowledge but also for the friendships I feel I have made. I don't know how I would have gotten through December without you all here to boost me up, sympathize and just letting me know you all cared. Your feelings are your feelings and by no means should be ignored. You keep on sharing with us and we will keep on sending you virtual hugs!!!!!


I totally agree. I don't always share, but I know that everyone will be there for me. This is a very unique group![/quote]

Ditto....a unique group...that brings warmth to my heart, and sweetness to my spirit. Love y'all!
Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom

Off for now, going to change the laundry and get that slipper finished. See you later on.


----------



## cmaliza

DaylilyDawn said:


> I think Charlotte would approve!


~~~excellent choice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a note to everyone...my computer is really acting up...even my PMs are going out in many, many multiples...not just posts.
I just want to say "I'm sorry for cluttering up the places"....will have to get this key board looked at but not happening any time real soon.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> I will not be disappointed if Joy decides to discard mine- I don't expect them to match up to some of the fancy squares it seems are being planned.
> 
> My dear Julie, if I have to warn you again about putting yourself and your work down as unacceptable when placed next to someone else's, I will be forced to have a ''come to Jesus meeting'' with you.
> 
> My friend, your works are such that they put some of us to shame with the complexity of your patterns and the diligence of your efforts. Now, as for my discarding anyone's work, do you remember the passage about casting the first stone? . . . . . . . None of them will becoming from my workroom, let me assure you.
> 
> I've been struggling with a simple-minded welt pattern from Barbara Walker's first collection of stitch patterns, for crying out loud!! Seven frogging sessions and now I've got to re-invent the pattern so that I can make the length measurement and bind it off within the required 8''.
> 
> Please, dear heart, complete your efforts, send them on to me and look everyone in the eye and dare them to cast your work aside. Personally, I don't have the nerve. (grin)
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a note to everyone...my computer is really acting up...even my PMs are going out in many, many multiples...not just posts.
> I just want to say "I'm sorry for cluttering up the places"....will have to get this key board looked at but not happening any time real soon.


Not a problem--we can always delete the extras in pms.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Oh how exciting! I await your comments. The bibliography is big, as you remark and I read every single paper or book chapter. I cut out the black coat and have used bright orange acetate satin for the lining. I'll post a picture in due course but for the rest of the week, its a bit of knitting and the final revision for Saturday.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> I've been thinking about this a lot lately, especially since the news about Charlotte. We just never know who is going to connect with us and touch our lives in a positive way. I am grateful this group has evolved as it has. I think it's time for another {{{GROUP HUG}}}


I'm in


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> Oh what a gorgeous creature!


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be disappointed if Joy decides to discard mine- I don't expect them to match up to some of the fancy squares it seems are being planned.
> 
> My dear Julie, if I have to warn you again about putting yourself and your work down as unacceptable when placed next to someone else's, I will be forced to have a ''come to Jesus meeting'' with you.
> 
> My friend, your works are such that they put some of us to shame with the complexity of your patterns and the diligence of your efforts. Now, as for my discarding anyone's work, do you remember the passage about casting the first stone? . . . . . . . None of them will becoming from my workroom, let me assure you.
> 
> I've been struggling with a simple-minded welt pattern from Barbara Walker's first collection of stitch patterns, for crying out loud!! Seven frogging sessions and now I've got to re-invent the pattern so that I can make the length measurement and bind it off within the required 8''.
> 
> Please, dear heart, complete your efforts, send them on to me and look everyone in the eye and dare them to cast your work aside. Personally, I don't have the nerve. (grin)
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Just having a sort of down day, I think. I am so saddened at the thought of what Charlotte is going through. She has been so kind to me. It just does not seem fair. BUT life does go on. Just wish I had my Fale to hug- he was always there for me when I had a down moment. I think I am not going to be able to get to the lawyer this week. Ringo does his best, but it is not quite the same. Sorry, just feeling a bit lonesome and blue.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Bulldog said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that is having difficulty with my square. Is anyone blocking theirs?
> 
> It's rather difficult to block acrylic yarns enough to make up the difference between 7 1/2'' and 8''. Please don't let this difference slide. We agreed to ask for the 8'' x 8'' squares several months ago. No one knew that it might cause problems for any of us. If we actually get the number of squares as promised and there is no attempt made to meet the size agreed to beforehand, I certainly don't relish the thought of attempting to attach them into some resemblance of an afghan.
> 
> A difference of as much as a half inch will require probably 2 rows of stitches for each side of each square that doesn't measure up to 8''. That will greatly increase the time and yarn needed to attach them to one another. However, if you, the originator of each square makes that effort, it will save Nittergma and me that much more time on our end of the effort. PLEASE?
> 
> We will be greatly in your debt if your work is as close to the mark as possible.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Puplover* The post from FB is absolutely perfect for the KTP. Just summed up how I feel about our "family".

*Sassafras* The cat picture is gorgeous. What a magnificient creature.

*Melody* So glad the apartment arrangements seem to be moving right along. Continued prayers for this to move forward positively.

*Spider* Seems that you are beginning to feel better. Don't rush yourself. Still have you and DH in my prayers for employment. Trying to put a positive spin on your not feeling well...at least we've heard from you more this week.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Group HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Puplover* The post from FB is absolutely perfect for the KTP. Just summed up how I feel about our "family".

*Sassafras* The cat picture is gorgeous. What a magnificient creature.

*Melody* So glad the apartment arrangements seem to be moving right along. Continued prayers for this to move forward positively.

*Spider* Seems that you are beginning to feel better. Don't rush yourself. Still have you and DH in my prayers for employment. Trying to put a positive spin on your not feeling well...at least we've heard from you more this week.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Group HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> Ditto :-D


Sam - If people ask me if I mind old age I just tell them, "better than the alternative'


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a juicer right after I was diagnosed with cancer 3 1/2 years ago and really got into drinking lots of good juice mixtures. Then after surgery I couldn't drink it as no matter what I mixed it burned the h*** out of my throat. I just got out of the habit then. I really need to dig it out and start using it again. I really enjoyed the different juice combinations of fruit & veggies.


I have had juices since I was born. I was severely allergic to milk of any kind. The doctor told mum to give me fresh carrot juice instead. For the first year that and water was what I had instead of milk.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Please listen to Ohio Joy(jheiens) regarding your squares*..Joy I so appreciate your offer to attach all these squares....I think that we would have difficulty no matter what dimensions we would have set and YES we did ask for 8 x 8 inch squares. This size was set because it would requre fewer squares to make a decent size afghan/lap-ghan. * BIG THANKS to everyone trying to adhere to the guidlines and send in a square. Don't forget they are due no later than June 1st, 2014*
quote=jheiens]


Bulldog said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that is having difficulty with my square. Is anyone blocking theirs?
> 
> It's rather difficult to block acrylic yarns enough to make up the difference between 7 1/2'' and 8''. Please don't let this difference slide. We agreed to ask for the 8'' x 8'' squares several months ago. No one knew that it might cause problems for any of us. If we actually get the number of squares as promised and there is no attempt made to meet the size agreed to beforehand, I certainly don't relish the thought of attempting to attach them into some resemblance of an afghan.
> 
> A difference of as much as a half inch will require probably 2 rows of stitches for each side of each square that doesn't measure up to 8''. That will greatly increase the time and yarn needed to attach them to one another. However, if you, the originator of each square makes that effort, it will save Nittergma and me that much more time on our end of the effort. PLEASE?
> 
> We will be greatly in your debt if your work is as close to the mark as possible.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Bulldog said:


> I am using Caron Simply Soft and size 8 US needles and getting my gauge with a cast on of 32. I haven't finished it yet but hoping the length works out even with the pattern. I have had so much trouble with this simple little square, I, too, hope Joy will be able to use it. If not, my feelings won't be hurt if it is pitched.
> 
> Betty, if I have to tell one more of you sisters of my heart that *I am NOT tossing anyone's squares out the window for any reasons!!!!!!!* I will be forced to send notes home for a conference. Barring death or paralyzing of brains or muscles, I am expecting everyone of your promised contributions. LOLOLOL
> 
> If I have to ''doctorate'' (as Tim used to say) my squares to fit the agreed-upon size,you can too. WE ARE SMART enough make this work. So don't argue with me . . . . ''Gram said" to quote Tim again.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a note to everyone...my computer is really acting up...even my PMs are going out in many, many multiples...not just posts.
> I just want to say "I'm sorry for cluttering up the places"....will have to get this key board looked at but not happening any time real soon.


We understand completely everyone has computer problems from time to time.


----------



## machriste

Sorlenna said:


> I have a way to contact Rick and Charlotte now; I will send a letter and a sketch tomorrow, and I hope she gets my message. If not, at least Rick will know. Thanks to all of you for supporting my idea. I've decided on a light purple yarn. For some reason, that seemed appropriate for the sweater. I'll keep you all posted on progress as I go.
> 
> For now, though, I am off to bed...back to work tomorrow.


I think your naming a pattern after Charlotte is admirable. I am so sorry to learn of her bad prognosis and my heart goes out to Rick. There are some things that seem beyond human understanding.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Mellie what a treasure! They would be wonderful in a shadow box with the picture hanging in a place of honor. I'm so glad that Greg's Dad kept them safe.They obviously meant as much to him as they do to Greg. Nice find!!!Great news about the new apartment - sounds like you have everything well in hand as we say!!! luv-AZ


gagesmom said:


> 1:20pm and the errands for today are done. We got a call this morning saying we are approved for assistance from odsp for getting rent deposit paid. So we went in to town after that call and filled out the application and provided all the things we needed to. SO the application is done and submitted that I know of. Just waiting to see if we get approved for the apartment. I have had nothing but positive thinking in this situation and so far it has worked. That and all my prayer warriors here on kp .
> 
> While going through some things in Gregs dads old room I found these. Brought tears to Gregs eyes. He thought they had been lost. We have a photo(now packed) of him wearing them, with his dad out back on a home made rink his dad made.


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be disappointed if Joy decides to discard mine- I don't expect them to match up to some of the fancy squares it seems are being planned.
> 
> My dear Julie, if I have to warn you again about putting yourself and your work down as unacceptable when placed next to someone else's, I will be forced to have a ''come to Jesus meeting'' with you.
> 
> My friend, your works are such that they put some of us to shame with the complexity of your patterns and the diligence of your efforts. Now, as for my discarding anyone's work, do you remember the passage about casting the first stone? . . . . . . . None of them will becoming from my workroom, let me assure you.
> 
> I've been struggling with a simple-minded welt pattern from Barbara Walker's first collection of stitch patterns, for crying out loud!! Seven frogging sessions and now I've got to re-invent the pattern so that I can make the length measurement and bind it off within the required 8''.
> 
> Please, dear heart, complete your efforts, send them on to me and look everyone in the eye and dare them to cast your work aside. Personally, I don't have the nerve. (grin)
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Very well put. I have made the square I am working on so many time I should be able to knit it in my sleep. I am thinking I might crochet one instead of knit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Caron Simply Soft and size 8 US needles and getting my gauge with a cast on of 32. I haven't finished it yet but hoping the length works out even with the pattern. I have had so much trouble with this simple little square, I, too, hope Joy will be able to use it. If not, my feelings won't be hurt if it is pitched.
> 
> Betty, if I have to tell one more of you sisters of my heart that *I am NOT tossing anyone's squares out the window for any reasons!!!!!!!* I will be forced to send notes home for a conference. Barring death or paralyzing of brains or muscles, I am expecting everyone of your promised contributions. LOLOLOL
> 
> If I have to ''doctorate'' (as Tim used to say) my squares to fit the agreed-upon size,you can too. WE ARE SMART enough make this work. So don't argue with me . . . . ''Gram said" to quote Tim again.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Joy! a lady after my own heart -If your block doesnt quite measure -(it should if you swatch it properly) usually a single crochet around the outside would bring it up to the right size.
> 
> I posted the way to measure exactly how many stitches you need on last week's TP. It really works - I use that method all the time -- if you know exactly the stitches for 2 inches you just multiply it by four - and cast on not too tightly or cast off too tightly. so if you find you have 3.5 stitches in one inch or 7 stitches in two - you multiply by 4 == 28  This is just an example.
> 
> if you find you don't have full stitches try one size smaller or larger needles - or crochet a slip stitch around it and it should be spot on. Use the stitch pattern you are wanting to use in the swatch. In otherwords, if you end up with l/2 a stitch - too much knit a little tighter or if it is to little knit a tiny bit looser, or try going down one size needle.
> 
> I am working on my stashbuster sweater and then will do my blocks. I appreciate it that you told us they don't all have to be fancy - it is nice to have fairly plain fill in blocks in an afghan.
> 
> Sorry if i am repeating myself but it really does work.Some people swatch all the time others never do - in this case it would be a good idea in my opinion. Go to last week's TP and it will show you the stitch counter I use as well.
> 
> It is hard to make an afghan if the blocks don't measure correctly, but it is hard for the knitter to find how many stitches are needed without a swatch to find out.
> 
> I would recommend you do 3 or 4 different needles and number of stitches in sections of your swatch as suggested in my post , to measure 8 inches and then you can pick which one works best It is worth the effort.
> 
> I swatch for my sweaters -- and then go by measurement by multipying all my measurements in inches or cms and then multifplying that by # number of stitches per inch.-
> 
> I always keep my swatches and pin the needle size and yarn I used for each one. Once you have done a swatch with a certain yarn and needle size you just have to refer to that swatch. I know eactly how many stitches per inch I knit with 4 different sized needles- especially in worsted which I use a lot. I hope this helps.
> 
> Just another thought . I always block my squares, especially if they are Stocking stitch and have a rolled edge. for an afghan 8" square knit them using a swatch then lay them flat and pin them but don't stretch them unless it is just l/4 of an inch. spray them quite heavily if they are acrylic and let them dry overnight . they will flatten out to the right size and then lay them on top of each other, (make sure they are all 8" square without pulling them more than l/2 inch. When you send them put them in a package where they don't get mussed - when they arrive to Joy they will make her life much easier as they will match , and be easy to fit.
> 
> All this information is in one of my workshops -likely the sweater as there was no need to measure with the waterfall.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Just having a sort of down day, I think. I am so saddened at the thought of what Charlotte is going through. She has been so kind to me. It just does not seem fair. BUT life does go on. Just wish I had my Fale to hug- he was always there for me when I had a down moment. I think I am not going to be able to get to the lawyer this week. Ringo does his best, but it is not quite the same. Sorry, just feeling a bit lonesome and blue.

Oh, love, I am so sorry. Put your arms around you and close your eyes. We are there with you, hugging you and telling you what a wonderful soul you are and how very much you mean to each and every one of us. I am wrapping you in the wings of the angels and sending up a special prayer, just for you tonight. I Love YOU to the Moonand back...Betty


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yes you do need a dog!!! And I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that your new pup is in this litter!!!!! I miss puppy breath.... maybe I need to talk to DH about a new furbaby myself.........


Sorlenna said:


> My first two were 16 months apart and were mistaken for twins up until they were about 4 & 5 years old--DD#1 was small for her age and #2 was tall. My second two are 15 mos apart and son was so big for his age (he is over 6 ft now) that no one ever confused him and his younger sister as twins--in fact, they always thought he was older than she was by a bit more than their real ages. You just never know!
> 
> My BFF tells me her doxie is having her puppies today...will this be my new dog's birthday?! I'm going to do my very best to get one (they will be a beagle/doxie mix, and the Best Dog I Ever Had was the same)...anyway, wanted to put that out for the Universe since I really need a dog...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Sam.... I do just love you!


thewren said:


> I think they should all three be shot in the face and beat with the butt of the gun before going to jail - actually - I would just take them behind the barn and shoot them.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

deagles???? love it!


Sorlenna said:


> Well...she was going to give me one of the mama dogs last year and it fell through (won't go into it but I'm still disappointed). Anyway, knowing these are "deagles" (what we called my Seamus' breed), there is a very good chance one will look just like him...what I am hoping for. We thought they'd be born about two weeks from now, but she miscalculated. I can't wait to see pictures and I am determined to make this one happen!


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Happy Monday,
> 
> I have been extremely busy this last week with barely enough time for decent sleep. But not complaining because that is how some weeks are and others boringly slow. Have been from Vermont to Texas this last week with KY, IL, NE and OK thrown in. Right now I am in Tulsa after a load from Austin. Although I didn't get to meet him, I drove several pieces of Tony Bennett's band instruments up here for his concert last night. Once I a while, we get interesting freight
> Enjoyed all the pix posted, some beautiful pieces done. Have completed a crocheted half granny square shawl and started on a pair of socks. Didn't knit at all last week so hope to have some time this week.
> 
> I agree with the comments made about growing up and low self esteem. Came to realize that if "you can't make it, then fake it". Helped me in new situations and I try to practice it. Put that smile on even if you don't feel it and it gradually becomes real.
> 
> Happy anniversaries and birthdays and other milestones I may have missed. Hope the ones who are feeling poorly are starting to heal. Prayers for all who are undergoing surgeries. I have been blessed with healthy family members but know that I can change in an instant.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


~~~Good to hear form you, Kathy. Please drive safely! The news is full of incredible problems on the highways. Better later than sorry! Take care....Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be so special. Sorlenna your gesture has brought tears to my eyes.


~~~mine, too.


----------



## ChrisEl

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a note to everyone...my computer is really acting up...even my PMs are going out in many, many multiples...not just posts.
> I just want to say "I'm sorry for cluttering up the places"....will have to get this key board looked at but not happening any time real soon.


No worries, as DD often tells me....


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I will have him bring some sets to KAP.


~~~Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

The swap I am involved with did square slast yer- unfortunately 10" so I can't use those. It really is important that they are all the same size so they can ojin up. We were given the patterns to do but no way would the stitch counts make up the size square they should have done. I needed to go up needle sizes and I am loose knitter who always needs to go down in needle size-often by two sizes. And then it was far too loose so needed to adjust the patterns we were sent. Think that the patterns were for WW and told to use 8 ply (we don't get much WW/Aran here) but the patterns not adjusted.
So I am well used to the hassles of trying to make squares the right size. It is jolly hard to get them to match up- and of course the pattern used can change the size as well.
I know what I want to try to do for one of them which will involve some planning on my part. But otherwise I will just use some patterns I have. MAybe look at the squares from earlier or my 365 knitting stitches a Year. Took it out last night to check up something for KP posting and of course it is now sitting next to me.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh 2 puppies are twice as fun.... and a road trip home is always a good thing.... how long does it take to drive there???? I mean like team driving on a mission to get there and back driving?? (but still time to hug all the family!!)


Sorlenna said:


> Oh I wish I could! She's had 7 so far--but they are in KY, so it would be a bit of a drive. BFF already knows how I feel and she'll send me pics! (And I would take 2 if I thought I could!)


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you PurpleFi! and many hugs to you!
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> thought a group hug is in order- and an especially gentle one for Rick and Charlotte, with a scritch for Pontuf.


I think that is a wonderful idea Julie -


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Several of you said you would like to see a picture of the baby blanket so here is the link to the post in Pictures on today's forum. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html#4676864 DD already took it home with her. She was pleased with the way it came out.
> 
> Tami


~~~~Beautiful blanket! Well done! Carol il/oh


----------



## AZ Sticks

Onthewingsofadove said:


> That's how I ended up with my Shelties. I had MacKenzie (15) and Michael(2). I knew Kenzie was about to leave us and had contacted a breader in the Ottawa area to be on the list for a pup. MacKenzie passed away in my arms(heart) and he left such a hole in our lives that when the breeder sent pictures of the litter and there were were two tri-coloured pups ; my DH said "Why don't we take both?" . So now I have Michaela Mac Callum and Mac Kinley
> 
> Two pups keep each other company. Try it-
> Love your pups names - I think that 2 is a great idea and three just means you have a spare!!! OK all this puppy talk is starting to make me twitchey......
> 
> Trisha


----------



## AZ Sticks

PurpleFi said:


> Quite agree Julie, A group hug is just what we need to sending peaceful thoughts to all our friends around the world (((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))


 :thumbup: Thanks I needed that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Bonnie7591 said:


> I so agree, Railyn, i am not a " coffeer" as I have worked more than full time all my adult life& never really had time to run about. I really enjoy " visiting " with all of you each day as work used to be my social life too. I tell my husband some of the things I learn here & he looks at me like I am losing it.


That's so funny Bonnie - Alan is often amazed at our range of topics we cover..............


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well get some clarification and share the pics!!


Sorlenna said:


> I just saw a pic of one or two (can't tell if it's the same one, lol). I am pretty excited...as if you couldn't guess! ROTFL


----------



## AZ Sticks

This is so true Pup- thanks for sharing it! luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> found this on FB goes for all our on-line friends!


----------



## AZ Sticks

ptofValerie said:


> Oh how exciting! I await your comments. The bibliography is big, as you remark and I read every single paper or book chapter. I cut out the black coat and have used bright orange acetate satin for the lining. I'll post a picture in due course but for the rest of the week, its a bit of knitting and the final revision for Saturday.


I love that your lining is orange - a little flash is always a good thing!!! I can hardly wait to see your coat.... did you already share a picture of the pattern????


----------



## kehinkle

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be disappointed if Joy decides to discard mine- I don't expect them to match up to some of the fancy squares it seems are being planned.
> 
> My dear Julie, if I have to warn you again about putting yourself and your work down as unacceptable when placed next to someone else's, I will be forced to have a ''come to Jesus meeting'' with you.
> 
> My friend, your works are such that they put some of us to shame with the complexity of your patterns and the diligence of your efforts. Now, as for my discarding anyone's work, do you remember the passage about casting the first stone? . . . . . . . None of them will becoming from my workroom, let me assure you.
> 
> I've been struggling with a simple-minded welt pattern from Barbara Walker's first collection of stitch patterns, for crying out loud!! Seven frogging sessions and now I've got to re-invent the pattern so that I can make the length measurement and bind it off within the required 8''.
> 
> Please, dear heart, complete your efforts, send them on to me and look everyone in the eye and dare them to cast your work aside. Personally, I don't have the nerve. (grin)
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go, Joy! Those were my thoughts as I read Julie's post. I am almost finished with my first one and haven't touched it in weeks. Need to pull it out. Every square sent to you will be lovely in its own regard. Can't wait yo see the results. Don't forget to ask for help when it comes time to put them together.
> 
> Kathy
Click to expand...


----------



## pacer

No way to catch up, but read just a little tonight. 

I would like to say that I will treasure seeing the afghan made with love from all over the world. The squares may be simple to complex, but the greatest thing about it will be the coming closer together by sharing in a common project. Please don't put yourself down due to your talent level. I love everyone and would love to see the love we have for each other being put together into this lovely afghan. I would like to send a group hug to everyone today as I cannot stop thinking of Charlotte and so many others who are facing challenges whether they are physical, financial, or whatever the struggle may be. 

Tonight I went to Charlotte's profile and read one of her last posts when Rick sent her flowers and there was a rattlesnake on the porch step. She wondered if that was suppose to be a "sign". That hit me hard. 

So tonight I just want to say that I love each and every one of you and I treasure you for who you are and the talents that you have and share with our "family". Feel the love and believe in yourself. You are a treasure to me and to others.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Just having a sort of down day, I think. I am so saddened at the thought of what Charlotte is going through. She has been so kind to me. It just does not seem fair. BUT life does go on. Just wish I had my Fale to hug- he was always there for me when I had a down moment. I think I am not going to be able to get to the lawyer this week. Ringo does his best, but it is not quite the same. Sorry, just feeling a bit lonesome and blue.
> 
> Oh, love, I am so sorry. Put your arms around you and close your eyes. We are there with you, hugging you and telling you what a wonderful soul you are and how very much you mean to each and every one of us. I am wrapping you in the wings of the angels and sending up a special prayer, just for you tonight. I Love YOU to the Moonand back...Betty


Thank you Betty, especially for that prayer! Love you too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, I 'm glad the earthquake has not shook you.

Sorleena, I hope you can arrange to get your new puppy. We have a chocolate lab that has had many health problems over her 13 yrs, each time I take her to the vet he say, that dog's still alive? We have been talking about getting a puppy since last spring so she can teach it how to behave & to stay at home before she passes on. I keep thinking we should not get another but my husband will not hear about being without a dog on the farm. It becomes a problem if we want to go away because with my sons work schedule there is no one around.

We went to Edmonton shopping yesterday & to Red Lobster for supper. While in the resturant I saw something that really disturbs me when it is in my country. Please don't think I am prejudiced but many of my friends are from immigrant families & when their families came here they wanted to be Canadians. Now those who come here want to be Pakistani. canadians or Arab Canadians or whatever. Anyway in the resturant was a woman in one of those arab garbs that covers everything in black with only a mesh for her to try to see out. I have no problem with headscarfs or any other type of religious apparel but to me that black tent seems a way to keep control of women. I really wanted to tell her this was Canada & we are not required to wear a tent & awning so we are not attacked. 
I hope I don't offend anyone but this really upsets me. A few years ago 3 girls were drowned in Ontario because they wanted to dress like " normal Canadian girls". Something is wrong where women are still treated like it is 1800. I"ll get off my soap box now


----------



## Spider

Good evening all!!
Spent most of the day vertical, first day since last Tuesday!!! Medicine is starting to work. This has been a bad bug. But will try work tomorrow of we can get in. Another cold blast and wind. This is getting to be the coldest winter we have had in years.
Gwen, thanks for the good wishes and I love your double and triple posts, wouldn't be ou tea party without them.
Big hug to you all.
Gagesmom so happy for your news of the apt. All good news and a step in the right direction.
Julie, warm wishes dear one!!! 
A new puppy sounds so fun.
Still feeling so sad about Charlotte .
Loved the picture of the baby blanket.
Love this site!!!!
Need to try and get sleep, have to get up early.
All take care.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Instead of signing on again last night I went to bed like my body told me too. Had a great nights sleep and am ready to get stuff done today. More packing and sorting, phone calls to be made, perhaps a bit of knitting ;-) ;-) ;-)
> 
> Going back to catch up.


~~~Glad you listend to your body! Wise choice! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh 2 puppies are twice as fun.... and a road trip home is always a good thing.... how long does it take to drive there???? I mean like team driving on a mission to get there and back driving?? (but still time to hug all the family!!)


It's 1250 miles, one way...so if I go, I will spend at least a week there. She says she'll post some more pics tomorrow on facebook--little mama is resting and of course they are all tucked in with her so she doesn't want to disturb her. I can't wait to see them better!


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Just having a sort of down day, I think. I am so saddened at the thought of what Charlotte is going through. She has been so kind to me. It just does not seem fair. BUT life does go on. Just wish I had my Fale to hug- he was always there for me when I had a down moment. I think I am not going to be able to get to the lawyer this week. Ringo does his best, but it is not quite the same. Sorry, just feeling a bit lonesome and blue.


I certainly understand those feelings. I have lived alone for about 25 years. Even though my DD was there most of the time, it just isn't the same. Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I 'm glad the earthquake has not shook you.
> 
> Sorleena, I hope you can arrange to get your new puppy. We have a chocolate lab that has had many health problems over her 13 yrs, each time I take her to the vet he say, that dog's still alive? We have been talking about getting a puppy since last spring so she can teach it how to behave & to stay at home before she passes on. I keep thinking we should not get another but my husband will not hear about being without a dog on the farm. It becomes a problem if we want to go away because with my sons work schedule there is no one around.
> 
> We went to Edmonton shopping yesterday & to Red Lobster for supper. While in the resturant I saw something that really disturbs me when it is in my country. Please don't think I am prejudiced but many of my friends are from immigrant families & when their families came here they wanted to be Canadians. Now those who come here want to be Pakistani. canadians or Arab Canadians or whatever. Anyway in the resturant was a woman in one of those arab garbs that covers everything in black with only a mesh for her to try to see out. I have no problem with headscarfs or any other type of religious apparel but to me that black tent seems a way to keep control of women. I really wanted to tell her this was Canada & we are not required to wear a tent & awning so we are not attacked.
> I hope I don't offend anyone but this really upsets me. A few years ago 3 girls were drowned in Ontario because they wanted to dress like " normal Canadian girls". Something is wrong where women are still treated like it is 1800. I"ll get off my soap box now


Apparently it was felt as far north as Whangarei, but I certainly noticed nothing.
We have a few women around here who wear the full Burka- I try always to establish at least eye contact with them, and my basic greeting in Arabic- it is amazing how that opens up conversation. There is a large Mosque just around the corner, so they are very much part of our neighbourhood.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> My boys were almost 11 months apart. That's what happens when you ride a city bus when you're almost 8 months pregnant!!! The youngest was a tad early!
> Everyone thought they were twins. They had white blond curly hair and looked like angels...well, they were----when they were sleeping! LOL!
> 
> Praying your new dog was born today!!
> Junek


My husband & his younger brother are 10 months apart, they also were mistaken for twins many times. My boys are 6 yrs apart, I tell them it took me a long time to get stupid again as my oldest screamed for months on end. DH didn't want to try again after that experience, when he was 18 months it was discovered he had a hernia but by that time he thought t was normal to be carried & rocked for hours a day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Good evening all!!
> Spent most of the day vertical, first day since last Tuesday!!! Medicine is starting to work. This has been a bad bug. But will try work tomorrow of we can get in. Another cold blast and wind. This is getting to be the coldest winter we have had in years.
> Gwen, thanks for the good wishes and I love your double and triple posts, wouldn't be ou tea party without them.
> Big hug to you all.
> Gagesmom so happy for your news of the apt. All good news and a step in the right direction.
> Julie, warm wishes dear one!!!
> A new puppy sounds so fun.
> Still feeling so sad about Charlotte .
> Loved the picture of the baby blanket.
> Love this site!!!!
> Need to try and get sleep, have to get up early.
> All take care.


Sleep well, Spider, and thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> That sure describes our Tea Party...it could have been written specifically about us!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I certainly understand those feelings. I have lived alone for about 25 years. Even though my DD was there most of the time, it just isn't the same. Hang in there, it will get better.


That is getting to be a long time, Pammie- I guess one does get used to it.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> That's so funny Bonnie - Alan is often amazed at our range of topics we cover..............


My family when I come up with something they wouldn't expect me know look at me. They used to ask how I knew that but now they raise eyebrows and say I know your knitting forum! And normally it is from the TP as well.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> Way to go Joy! a lady after my own heart -If your block doesnt quite measure -(it should if you swatch it properly) usually a single crochet around the outside would bring it up to the right size.
> 
> I posted the way to measure exactly how many stitches you need on last week's TP. It really works - I use that method all the time -- if you know exactly the stitches for 2 inches you just multiply it by four - and cast on not too tightly or cast off too tightly. so if you find you have 3.5 stitches in one inch or 7 stitches in two - you multiply by 4 == 28  This is just an example.
> 
> if you find you don't have full stitches try one size smaller or larger needles - or crochet a slip stitch around it and it should be spot on. Use the stitch pattern you are wanting to use in the swatch. In otherwords, if you end up with l/2 a stitch - too much knit a little tighter or if it is to little knit a tiny bit looser, or try going down one size needle.
> 
> I appreciate it that you told us they don't all have to be fancy - it is nice to have fairly plain fill in blocks in an afghan.
> 
> Sorry if i am repeating myself but it really does work.Some people swatch all the time others never do - in this case it would be a good idea in my opinion. Go to last week's TP and it will show you the stitch counter I use as well.
> 
> It is hard to make an afghan if the blocks don't measure correctly, but it is hard for the knitter to find how many stitches are needed without a swatch to find out.
> 
> I would recommend you do 3 or 4 different needles and number of stitches in sections of your swatch as suggested in my post , to measure 8 inches and then you can pick which one works best It is worth the effort.
> 
> I swatch for my sweaters -- and then go by measurement by multipying all my measurements in inches or cms and then multifplying that by # number of stitches per inch.-
> 
> Just another thought . I always block my squares, especially if they are Stocking stitch and have a rolled edge. for an afghan 8" square knit them using a swatch then lay them flat and pin them but don't stretch them unless it is just l/4 of an inch. spray them quite heavily if they are acrylic and let them dry overnight . they will flatten out to the right size and then lay them on top of each other, (make sure they are all 8" square without pulling them* more than l/2 inch(this should read l/4 Inch*!. When you send them put them in a package where they don't get mussed - when they arrive to Joy they will make her life much easier as they will match , and be easy to fit.
> 
> All this information is in one of my workshops -likely the sweater as there was no need to measure with the waterfall.


*CORRECTION:'* I said it could be a difference of l/2" I meant that absolute maximum is should be out would be l/4" - if it is l/4" to large , pin them to 8: and pat them down to 8 " if they are l/4" to small you can stretch them 1/8th " on each side[/u]. Sorry I caught it after my hour was up.

I sure messed up this post - sorry everyone! It does work or I wouldn't have reposted as it seems lots of people are having problems.


----------



## AZ Sticks

We would rather have you three times than none - don't stop posting... what's a few extra pages among friends like this??????????


Gweniepooh said:


> Just a note to everyone...my computer is really acting up...even my PMs are going out in many, many multiples...not just posts.
> I just want to say "I'm sorry for cluttering up the places"....will have to get this key board looked at but not happening any time real soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks

No reason to be sorry - I think that the news about Charlotte has hit us all to one extent or another. I do know her well enough to know that she wouldn't want us to be sad - she has made me laugh so many times and she has always had such a zest for life that I am going to try to follow her example and enjoy each day - because there is always something to enjoy and be grateful for. When I find myself feeling low I am going to look around and find something to make me smile...luv you Julie - AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Just having a sort of down day, I think. I am so saddened at the thought of what Charlotte is going through. She has been so kind to me. It just does not seem fair. BUT life does go on. Just wish I had my Fale to hug- he was always there for me when I had a down moment. I think I am not going to be able to get to the lawyer this week. Ringo does his best, but it is not quite the same. Sorry, just feeling a bit lonesome and blue.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sending my "drive safe" instructions too!!!! Go carefully....


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good to hear form you, Kathy. Please drive safely! The news is full of incredible problems on the highways. Better later than sorry! Take care....Carol il/oh


----------



## Bonnie7591

Melody, I was at a craft show before Christmas & someone there had taken a pair of old skates& attached them to an old sled, the kind with metal runners, then added greenery & a red ribbon. They were such a great looking Christmas decoration. Just a thought if you want an idea to do with the old skates.

Spider, glad you have finally beat this flu. It certainly seems to be a particularly nasty one.glad we have avoided it so far..

We again have crazy winds tonght, I hope it doesn't get as bad as last week. Lots of trees down, lots of shingles off & one of my friends has a deck with those glass panels & somehow te wind caught it & tore it away. What a mess. Down to -31C tonight, not sure what it. Will be with the wind..


----------



## gagesmom

9:30 and I am back. Have all the curtains washed and they are in the dryer. Will was bedding tomorrow night. Laundry the next night??
I work from tomorrow straight through til Monday. I am thankful they are shorter shifts.

I have Gage's room all finished and packed up. Just his clothes, school books and his I pod are left out. Kitchen is going to be finished tomorrow after work. Only essentials will be left out. Same with the bathroom. My bedroom closet is still mostly in boxes from when I moved the rooms around in the summer. 

I am confident that the "house" will be easy enough to be moved. The outside and the barn, I admit I am nervous.Greg is working on it, so I have to have faith.


----------



## AZ Sticks

That is quite a trip.... but this is a great excuse to see family and sometimes we just need to do something nice for ourselves!! I hope that it all works out.... keeping everything crossed!! I can hardly wait to see pics too!!!! luv-AZ


Sorlenna said:


> It's 1250 miles, one way...so if I go, I will spend at least a week there. She says she'll post some more pics tomorrow on facebook--little mama is resting and of course they are all tucked in with her so she doesn't want to disturb her. I can't wait to see them better!


----------



## gagesmom

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I was at a craft show before Christmas & someone there had taken a pair of old skates& attached them to an old sled, the kind with metal runners, then added greenery & a red ribbon. They were such a great looking Christmas decoration. Just a thought if you want an idea to do with the old skates.
> 
> Spider, glad you have finally beat this flu. It certainly seems to be a particularly nasty one.glad we have avoided it so far..
> 
> We again have crazy winds tonght, I hope it doesn't get as bad as last week. Lots of trees down, lots of shingles off & one of my friends has a deck with those glass panels & somehow te wind caught it & tore it away. What a mess. Down to -31C tonight, not sure what it. Will be with the wind..


Bonnie what a good idea, thanks for sharing that. I will tuck it away in my filing cabinet(brain) for next Christmas.


----------



## AZ Sticks

darowil said:


> My family when I come up with something they wouldn't expect me know look at me. They used to ask how I knew that but now they raise eyebrows and say I know your knitting forum! And normally it is from the TP as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Are you going to have to store outside stuff Mellie??? I know that it would be hard to replace all that you accumulate that you really need for a house.... but not an apartment. Tools and equipment for the yard etc.....I hope you have a place to park all of that while you look for your forever home. I'm sure that Greg is a little overwhelmed too.... you have another 30 days or so right??? Does he have any buddies to help with the outbuildings???? I know that can really be a bigger job than the house because it's so easy to hang on to everything when you have so much room to store stuff.....It's a big job! I hope it goes smoothly!!! luv-AZ


gagesmom said:


> 9:30 and I am back. Have all the curtains washed and they are in the dryer. Will was bedding tomorrow night. Laundry the next night??
> I work from tomorrow straight through til Monday. I am thankful they are shorter shifts.
> 
> I have Gage's room all finished and packed up. Just his clothes, school books and his I pod are left out. Kitchen is going to be finished tomorrow after work. Only essentials will be left out. Same with the bathroom. My bedroom closet is still mostly in boxes from when I moved the rooms around in the summer.
> 
> I am confident that the "house" will be easy enough to be moved. The outside and the barn, I admit I am nervous.Greg is working on it, so I have to have faith.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I bet there is an old sled in the barn.......... just sayin....!


gagesmom said:


> Bonnie what a good idea, thanks for sharing that. I will tuck it away in my filing cabinet(brain) for next Christmas.


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK girlies - I am going to go sit and watch some TV with DH. I will try to check back in later before I go to bed- sleep tite!! luv-AZ


----------



## gagesmom

We have had offers from a friend to store tools etc in his basement and that we can use his driveway for repairing the truck. We won't be allowed to work on it in the apartment parking lot. Technically we have til Feb 10th to be out. I would like to move the majority of our stuff to the apartment the first and second day of Feb. Then we can decide what needs to be stored and hopefully "get'r'done.


AZ Sticks said:


> Are you going to have to store outside stuff Mellie??? I know that it would be hard to replace all that you accumulate that you really need for a house.... but not an apartment. Tools and equipment for the yard etc.....I hope you have a place to park all of that while you look for your forever home. I'm sure that Greg is a little overwhelmed too.... you have another 30 days or so right??? Does he have any buddies to help with the outbuildings???? I know that can really be a bigger job than the house because it's so easy to hang on to everything when you have so much room to store stuff.....It's a big job! I hope it goes smoothly!!! luv-AZ


----------



## gagesmom

Oh ya and AZ I am definately going to look in the barn see what other treasures I can find. Maybe a sled. Who knows.
Night Sandi- sleep well.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> what is eye catching?
> 
> and a garmin?
> 
> sam


eye catching is auto correct for geocaching and a garmin is a hand held gps device.


----------



## busyworkerbee

:shock:   

My turn


----------



## gagesmom

Off to bed, talk to you all tomorrow. Hugs to all and more prayers for our dear sweet Charlotte.


----------



## EJS

Hi all, I am on page 84....so close to being caught up but just no energy to continue tonight.
I have had an annoying cough for about 2.5 weeks, figured it was just allergy. This past weekend it got so much worse...coughing so hard my head would pound and I would vomit if I had recently eaten. Last night my throat started hurting so bad I could not sleep. So, this morning off to the doctor I went. Turns out I have a "deep bronchitis" and if I had waited any longer I would have pneumonia. That was a shock to my system. Anyway, a rocephin shot and 10 days of meds, I will be good as ever. While talking with the doc I mentioned my DGD having RSV recently and it helped her to decide which antibiotics to use. Good thing I am a chatterbox at times.

Anyway, I was keeping up with the reading and the news on Charlotte reduced me to tears. Such a sweet spirit.
Mel, such good news on the apartment situation.
Hugs to all as I am fading fast now.
Until next time>>


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> No reason to be sorry - I think that the news about Charlotte has hit us all to one extent or another. I do know her well enough to know that she wouldn't want us to be sad - she has made me laugh so many times and she has always had such a zest for life that I am going to try to follow her example and enjoy each day - because there is always something to enjoy and be grateful for. When I find myself feeling low I am going to look around and find something to make me smile...luv you Julie - AZ


Thanks, Sandi! it has just been one of those days- tomorrow will be brighter!


----------



## busyworkerbee

gagesmom said:


> Just after I posted I saw Lurkers message about Charlotte. I am saddened by this and I don't know what to say. I want Rick to know that we love Charlotte very much and there will be a hole in our hearts when she leaves this earth. Prayers for both Charlotte and Rick.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up.


If anybody is physically near Rick, Pontuff and Charlotte, please give them our support in person and lovely long hugs for Rick and Pontuff. It it amazing how a simple thing like receiving a hug at a time like this helps.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a nasty feeling there will be very little- because I have so little money to survive on at the best of times at the moment- in my experience legal work always comes at a cost. But at least I will have tried.


As long as you have the funds for the important stuff, a roof over your head, transport, food for yourself and Ringo, electricity, phone and internet and, of course, yarn, anything else can be addressed. Praying you can get legal aid or someone to take you on probono.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> So sorry to hear the news about Charlette, sending her and Rick GIANT HUGS. I can not imagine having to deal with this.


Caren, my family went through this less than a year ago with my unfortunate BIL. For me, it was a relief that his pain had ended but sorrow for my nieces, nephew and sister's loss. Their pain hasn't lessened yet, but they can already talk about Daddy as my sister and BIL prepared them as much as possible. For me, it was so frustrating as I couldn't do anything to make him better or ease his pain. All we can do is be a support.


----------



## sassafras123

julie, loved the group hug. needed one. don't forget you get one too.
i spent most of day in jammies. did go out and get birthday card for DGD why will be 11 on Saturday. DH took it to post office so it will go into days mail.
me thinks 40 minute jog on Sunday and trip to cat preserve tired me out. that's okay, both were on my bucket list.
Made a vegetarian minestrone for supper with sourdough bread. yum.

Sorienna, how exciting to know puppies are born.


----------



## jheiens

So tonight I just want to say that I love each and every one of you and I treasure you for who you are and the talents that you have and share with our "family". Feel the love and believe in yourself. You are a treasure to me and to others.[/quote]

Pacer/Mary, your words tonight are so true for many of us. Our thoughts keep being drawn back to Charlotte and her imminent leave-taking and we are made even more aware that none of us is promised tomorrow.

We are capable of loving ourselves without becoming arrogant. If we cannot love ourselves and acknowledge our own gifts and talents, how can we love others as sisters of the heart and recognize their gifts and talents?

KPers, please don't undermine your own worth. Tim had a favorite song when he was so enthralled with Hannah Montana(Miley Cyrus's Disney channel program). One of the lines went this way: ''You've got a diamond inside of your heart.'' When he asked me what that means, I told him that it simply means that each one of us is very valuable in someone's eyes and heart.

Each of you has just such a diamond inside of your heart also. Let it shine out into your world. There are enough dark and mean-spirited people in our world. Please don't let them hide your light.

Do any of your remember learning the little song ''This little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine; let it shine. let it shine, let it shine"?

Let yours shine wherever you are right now.

Ohio Joy

Good night now. Be safe and know that you are loved by many.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi all, just checking in and going to try to get caught up from page 78-90whatever we are on now. Went to knit group this afternoon and managed to run my dpn up my hand, :shock: not too bad, only a little blood and thankfully it didn't go directly in, just up under a couple layers of skin. I was trying not to curse out loud though.  
I got a little bit done in the craft room, not much but, baby steps, sat down on the couch for a minute and managed to fall asleep. lol
Well, I'm off to read. 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> As long as you have the funds for the important stuff, a roof over your head, transport, food for yourself and Ringo, electricity, phone and internet and, of course, yarn, anything else can be addressed. Praying you can get legal aid or someone to take you on probono.


I hopefully will be able to organise seeing the lawyer this coming week- people are so busy with their work- so many have evening jobs, or shift work- so I am never quite sure when to call.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> So tonight I just want to say that I love each and every one of you and I treasure you for who you are and the talents that you have and share with our "family". Feel the love and believe in yourself. You are a treasure to me and to others.


Pacer/Mary, your words tonight are so true for many of us. Our thoughts keep being drawn back to Charlotte and her imminent leave-taking and we are made even more aware that none of us is promised tomorrow.

We are capable of loving ourselves without becoming arrogant. If we cannot love ourselves and acknowledge our own gifts and talents, how can we love others as sisters of the heart and recognize their gifts and talents?

KPers, please don't undermine your own worth. Tim had a favorite song when he was so enthralled with Hannah Montana(Miley Cyrus's Disney channel program). One of the lines went this way: ''You've got a diamond inside of your heart.'' When he asked me what that means, I told him that it simply means that each one of us is very valuable in someone's eyes and heart.

Each of you has just such a diamond inside of your heart also. Let it shine out into your world. There are enough dark and mean-spirited people in our world. Please don't let them hide your light.

Do any of your remember learning the little song ''This little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine; let it shine. let it shine, let it shine"?

Let yours shine wherever you are right now.

Ohio Joy

Good night now. Be safe and know that you are loved by many.[/quote]

Wise words, Joy. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, just checking in and going to try to get caught up from page 78-90whatever we are on now. Went to knit group this afternoon and managed to run my dpn up my hand, :shock: not too bad, only a little blood and thankfully it didn't go directly in, just up under a couple layers of skin. I was trying not to curse out loud though.
> I got a little bit done in the craft room, not much but, baby steps, sat down on the couch for a minute and managed to fall asleep. lol
> Well, I'm off to read.
> Hugs


If you fell asleep your body has to have been needing it!
Hugs for you!


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Well keep getting bad gateway messages each time I try to move to the next page so I think I will close down and hed off to bed instead of fighting tonight. probably be behaving by the morning.


And here I was, blaming my modem. Also got off ktp for same reason. Couldn't understand what was happening.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Again people in the Capital - Wellington have been rattled- it is scary for them because there is a convergence of fault lines where they are, but so far they have not been directly on the epicentre. I think most of the damage was limited to things falling off supermarket shelves!


Newsreaders had a chuckle because "The Eagle Has Landed" at Wellington Airport. One of the giant eagles suspended from the roof came down as a result of the earthquake, no one was hurt by this.


----------



## busyworkerbee

pammie1234 said:


> I have finally gotten something on the needles! I'm doing an entrelac dishcloth so I can practice backwards knitting. I think I chose the wrong one because it is in garter stitch. I've been trying to change it to stockinette, but I am getting a little confused. The good news is that I think I'm ready to start my scarf for the workshop.


Both of my workshop pieces are coming along. With the entralac, I am using a heap of old tapestry yarn I was given by the charity group. It has been sitting on the shelf waiting to be used for some months. Every row of blocks is a different color. Will be lovely and bring when finished. I only have to remember to do tug test on skein before using. Have had 3 skeins too rotten to use.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, y'all, I am thinking I would like to name my next pattern, the ruffled cardigan, Charlotte. What do you think?


Lovely idea :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> Several of you said you would like to see a picture of the baby blanket so here is the link to the post in Pictures on today's forum. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html#4676864 DD already took it home with her. She was pleased with the way it came out.
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend. Hopefully I will make it back next weekend!
> 
> Tami


Delightful and bright. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> Glad you could have your mom for a visit...it's so hard to see a beloved parent lose even a little of their mental abilities.
> Your blanket is so pretty...love the color!
> Junek


So true as I am finding. My dm is not able to do some of her craft anymore, so I am gradually hiding anything related to cross stitch and encourage her to knit or crochet. Dm is currently working on an easy blanket and a crochet doily. Things will remain peaceful if I can keep her focus on these.


----------



## busyworkerbee

gottastch said:


> Good for you, busyworkerbee! I didn't have much luck making a solid shampoo bar for myself...way too drying. I didn't experiment too much though either.


At the time, I worked at a soap maker and supplier. I also picked her brain as well as lots of internet research. Most of the recipes I found have small amounts of a lot of different oils. I went with a base soap recipe and added 2 of the oils at trace, not the beginning as I wanted the fullest effect of these oils. My dm also uses this and it makes her color differences look fantastic. Also love green apple scent for shampoos


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you jave something called Vicks Vapor Rub over there? It is a eucalyptus based salve. That when rubbed on the soles of the feet & chest really settles a bad cough. Put socks on after putting it on the feet. Hoep he is feeling better soon.
> It is good your work will allow you time off when he is sick.


Added note, remember to wash the hands well after doing so as it is not a pleasant taste. As the saying goes, ask me how I know.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Off now for a while, time to bring in the washing and cook dinner. If you are health conscious, please do not read. The menu is steak, eggs and chips as we are out of many things needed for healthier meal.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Caren, my family went through this less than a year ago with my unfortunate BIL. For me, it was a relief that his pain had ended but sorrow for my nieces, nephew and sister's loss. Their pain hasn't lessened yet, but they can already talk about Daddy as my sister and BIL prepared them as much as possible. For me, it was so frustrating as I couldn't do anything to make him better or ease his pain. All we can do is be a support.


It is very frustrating when there is nothing one can do. Even if children are prepared it still hits them hard. My sister went through this with my niece in 2010. She had pancreatic cancer, beat that only to find she had a brain tumor. It was already very large when they found it. She lived her life to the fullest and gave so freely to others. The week before she died she called up everyone in the family and talked to them. I didn't get a call from her. I was told she only called those that my niece felt she needed to forgive for one thing or another. Her son told me that he was to tell nanacaren that she loved me and don't cry. He called me nanacaren instead of aunt. At my nieces funeral my grandson who had lost his father not long before, walked over and told my nephew it would be ok and if he needed to talk to anyone to call him. He knew how it felt, he would be there for him. They talked a lot on skype the first few months.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Off now for a while, time to bring in the washing and cook dinner. If you are health conscious, please do not read. The menu is steak, eggs and chips as we are out of many things needed for healthier meal.


Sounds yummy to me the perfect :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, just checking in and going to try to get caught up from page 78-90whatever we are on now. Went to knit group this afternoon and managed to run my dpn up my hand, :shock: not too bad, only a little blood and thankfully it didn't go directly in, just up under a couple layers of skin. I was trying not to curse out loud though.
> I got a little bit done in the craft room, not much but, baby steps, sat down on the couch for a minute and managed to fall asleep. lol
> Well, I'm off to read.
> Hugs


Ouch I can imagine that much have hurt, even just a couple layers of skin is bad. Take care of that some times the smaller cuts are worse. 
Baby steps are better than no steps. Your body must have thought it was time for nap.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. More rain overnight, but this morning all the birds are busy at the feeders.

Sending hope, peace and love to you all...

Wednesday photos.....


----------



## ptofValerie

Such lovely snowdrops, Purple. I saw three at the same stage in the cottage garden on Saturday but they were absolutely dripping with rain. Nevertheless, our treasured sign of spring on the way. 

I hope that today will be one that will make a lovely memory for granddaughter Cora and me. Tonight, we're off to the Riverdance 20 concert. This treat was to celebrate her getting through the selection tests that will determine the school she will attend from September. Cora is a keen Irish dancer so the show will have additional meaning for her. We're going to get all dressed up.

My thoughts and prayers are with Rick and Pontuf so much.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Newsreaders had a chuckle because "The Eagle Has Landed" at Wellington Airport. One of the giant eagles suspended from the roof came down as a result of the earthquake, no one was hurt by this.


One building in Masterton (I think it is ) has been condemned, and everyone of its 15 tenants has had to move out. They were actually quite concerned about the eagle, because someone could so easily have been hurt- it won't go back up until they work out why it's mooring failed. There is also a large Gollum (I think) suspended, but that stayed put.


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely snowdrops, Purple. I saw three at the same stage in the cottage garden on Saturday but they were absolutely dripping with rain. Nevertheless, our treasured sign of spring on the way.
> 
> I hope that today will be one that will make a lovely memory for granddaughter Cora and me. Tonight, we're off to the Riverdance 20 concert. This treat was to celebrate her getting through the selection tests that will determine the school she will attend from September. Cora is a keen Irish dancer so the show will have additional meaning for her. We're going to get all dressed up.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with Rick and Pontuf so much.


Hi Valerie, I was born in February and it was a very snowy year and my Nanna walked miles through the snow to bring my Mum a bunch of snowdrops for me, so they have a very special significancy. Every year now I get a little buch of snowdrops from DH.

I remember seeing Riverdance when they toured Britain. They were absolutely brilliant. Enjoy yourselves tonight. xx


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a note to everyone...my computer is really acting up...even my PMs are going out in many, many multiples...not just posts.
> I just want to say "I'm sorry for cluttering up the places"....will have to get this key board looked at but not happening any time real soon.


Gwen, I love your extra posts especially with your quote underneath! :lol: I'm laying claim to being the one who coined it a 'Gwennie' but you invented it! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Just having a sort of down day, I think. I am so saddened at the thought of what Charlotte is going through. She has been so kind to me. It just does not seem fair. BUT life does go on. Just wish I had my Fale to hug- he was always there for me when I had a down moment. I think I am not going to be able to get to the lawyer this week. Ringo does his best, but it is not quite the same. Sorry, just feeling a bit lonesome and blue.


Hope your day today is better, Julie. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning Kate, how are things in Scotland?


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Just having a sort of down day, I think. I am so saddened at the thought of what Charlotte is going through. She has been so kind to me. It just does not seem fair. BUT life does go on. Just wish I had my Fale to hug- he was always there for me when I had a down moment. I think I am not going to be able to get to the lawyer this week. Ringo does his best, but it is not quite the same. Sorry, just feeling a bit lonesome and blue.
> 
> Oh, love, I am so sorry. Put your arms around you and close your eyes. We are there with you, hugging you and telling you what a wonderful soul you are and how very much you mean to each and every one of us. I am wrapping you in the wings of the angels and sending up a special prayer, just for you tonight. I Love YOU to the Moonand back...Betty


want to add to that, I stand with Betty, and others we all love you so much, just know that spiritually we are there with you sending up prayers of comfort for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely snowdrops, Purple. I saw three at the same stage in the cottage garden on Saturday but they were absolutely dripping with rain. Nevertheless, our treasured sign of spring on the way.
> 
> I hope that today will be one that will make a lovely memory for granddaughter Cora and me. Tonight, we're off to the Riverdance 20 concert. This treat was to celebrate her getting through the selection tests that will determine the school she will attend from September. Cora is a keen Irish dancer so the show will have additional meaning for her. We're going to get all dressed up.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with Rick and Pontuf so much.


Do have a lovely time at the Riverdance! 
I am up to page 8 now of 'Ireland's Landscape'- but had to give my eyes a break- the print is fairly small- but I am enjoying reading it.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Valerie, I was born in February and it was a very snowy year and my Nanna walked miles through the snow to bring my Mum a bunch of snowdrops for me, so they have a very special significancy. Every year now I get a little buch of snowdrops from DH.
> 
> I remember seeing Riverdance when they toured Britain. They were absolutely brilliant. Enjoy yourselves tonight. xx


Snowdrops were always so special for me as a child- especially when coming literally through the snow! What a lovely story of your Nanna- she must have loved you both very much.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Hope your day today is better, Julie. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks for the hugs, Kate! Hugs back to you! I now have two big calendars of Scottish Lochs and the other of Mountains, and a little one of the Highlands and Islands- so I am well set up for the year!
The house is so hot I am a bit headachey- will go back to bed and put the fan on!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> want to add to that, I stand with Betty, and others we all love you so much, just know that spiritually we are there with you sending up prayers of comfort for you.


Thank you Jessie! 
I must head back to bed now- could not afford my 'coffee' this fortnight- missing my brew- I have substituted water. Need to have a little more to drink- it is still nearly 25 C in the sitting room.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Snowdrops were always so special for me as a child- especially when coming literally through the snow! What a lovely story of your Nanna- she must have loved you both very much.


It was my Nanna that taught me to knit and sew. Sending you lots of hugs today xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off for a walk to town as the sun is starting to shine.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> It was my Nanna that taught me to knit and sew. Sending you lots of hugs today xx


I was pretty sure it must have been that Nanna- but did not trust my memory! hugs to you! Struggling a bit with the beading at the moment- I'll have to post what I have going wrong, in the class!
I'll do that sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> No reason to be sorry - I think that the news about Charlotte has hit us all to one extent or another. I do know her well enough to know that she wouldn't want us to be sad - she has made me laugh so many times and she has always had such a zest for life that I am going to try to follow her example and enjoy each day - because there is always something to enjoy and be grateful for. When I find myself feeling low I am going to look around and find something to make me smile...luv you Julie - AZ


that is what I have been trying to do. and it does make things a little better. Lost and change is so hard to deal with, but we go on, Better in the postive, then the negative. well said Sis.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Kate, how are things in Scotland?


Rainy! I need to get my act together and head to the supermarket. DH has already been moaning that "there's nothing for my lunch" (this as he was making his breakfast :roll: ) and unfortunately he's probably right. I've been trying to eat from the freezer as it was bursting at the seams, but I've been so successful that it now resembles Mother Hubbard's cupboard! I just love shopping at the supermarket....not! The one we have here in town is hopeless, but I don't think I can be bothered to drive 20 minutes to the next (much better) one....maybe I will. Anyhow, enough wittering (no auto-correct, I don't mean withering!) I must stir my stumps and get moving. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sandi! it has just been one of those days- tomorrow will be brighter!


for sure, new day, new blessings


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> So tonight I just want to say that I love each and every one of you and I treasure you for who you are and the talents that you have and share with our "family". Feel the love and believe in yourself. You are a treasure to me and to others.


Pacer/Mary, your words tonight are so true for many of us. Our thoughts keep being drawn back to Charlotte and her imminent leave-taking and we are made even more aware that none of us is promised tomorrow.

We are capable of loving ourselves without becoming arrogant. If we cannot love ourselves and acknowledge our own gifts and talents, how can we love others as sisters of the heart and recognize their gifts and talents?

KPers, please don't undermine your own worth. Tim had a favorite song when he was so enthralled with Hannah Montana(Miley Cyrus's Disney channel program). One of the lines went this way: ''You've got a diamond inside of your heart.'' When he asked me what that means, I told him that it simply means that each one of us is very valuable in someone's eyes and heart.

Each of you has just such a diamond inside of your heart also. Let it shine out into your world. There are enough dark and mean-spirited people in our world. Please don't let them hide your light.

Do any of your remember learning the little song ''This little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine; let it shine. let it shine, let it shine"?

Let yours shine wherever you are right now.

Ohio Joy

Good night now. Be safe and know that you are loved by many.[/quote]

I remember.  AMEN


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. More rain overnight, but this morning all the birds are busy at the feeders.
> 
> Sending hope, peace and love to you all...
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


thank you for the photos, with all the snow we have your photos is like a breath of fresh air. its cold here and your garden takes me to a place of peace and comfort.  best way to start the day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. More rain overnight, but this morning all the birds are busy at the feeders.
> 
> Sending hope, peace and love to you all...
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


Good morning Purple. Love to see the flowers poking through. The view of your pond is perfect.

Gentle hugs for you.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> June I was so excited when I found them in a box. I shrieked and ran down the hall to show him. All the emotions you could imagine crossed his face. But the smile with the tears was the best. :thumbup: :thumbup:


There's always a silver lining, isn't there? (Even if it's small) As much as I know you and, especially Greg hate to leave that home, if you hadn't been sorting and packiing, how long before those skates would have been found!?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I've been thinking about this a lot lately, especially since the news about Charlotte. We just never know who is going to connect with us and touch our lives in a positive way. I am grateful this group has evolved as it has. I think it's time for another {{{GROUP HUG}}}


There can never be too many hugs!!! {{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

7:20am here and I am up. Buses are cancelled it is -25 without the windchill and it is too cold for the kids to wait for the buses.

So I am up early with nothing to do for the moment. Thought I would check in here and catch up before work.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be disappointed if Joy decides to discard mine- I don't expect them to match up to some of the fancy squares it seems are being planned.
> 
> My dear Julie, if I have to warn you again about putting yourself and your work down as unacceptable when placed next to someone else's, I will be forced to have a ''come to Jesus meeting'' with you.
> 
> My friend, your works are such that they put some of us to shame with the complexity of your patterns and the diligence of your efforts. Now, as for my discarding anyone's work, do you remember the passage about casting the first stone? . . . . . . . None of them will becoming from my workroom, let me assure you.
> 
> I've been struggling with a simple-minded welt pattern from Barbara Walker's first collection of stitch patterns, for crying out loud!! Seven frogging sessions and now I've got to re-invent the pattern so that I can make the length measurement and bind it off within the required 8''.
> 
> Please, dear heart, complete your efforts, send them on to me and look everyone in the eye and dare them to cast your work aside. Personally, I don't have the nerve. (grin)
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Joy, such a simple note and so inspiring....it's a shame everyone in this world doesn't re-consider casting that first stone in any situation!! None of us are perfect. And we remember what happened to the last perfect person!
> God bless you!
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> 7:20am here and I am up. Buses are cancelled it is -25 without the windchill and it is too cold for the kids to wait for the buses.
> 
> So I am up early with nothing to do for the moment. Thought I would check in here and catch up before work.


That does sound cold. Stay in and keep warm. Sending some snuggly hugs. xx


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Just having a sort of down day, I think. I am so saddened at the thought of what Charlotte is going through. She has been so kind to me. It just does not seem fair. BUT life does go on. Just wish I had my Fale to hug- he was always there for me when I had a down moment. I think I am not going to be able to get to the lawyer this week. Ringo does his best, but it is not quite the same. Sorry, just feeling a bit lonesome and blue.


I'm so sorry to hear you're having a down day...I think we all have them at one time or another. But please share your sorrows with us....you know we'll help you carry them so they won't weigh so heavily on your lovely shoulders!! And I'm so sorry you can't get to the lawyer's this week...and missing Fale makes everything seem worse, I know. I think we all miss the strong arms of a husband when they're not around.
Hugs, sister of my heart.
Juenk


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very cold Great Bend. Today it is -37C/-35F at 07:26. The schools are closed today do to the extreme cold. The winds have died down some but can still feel the clod through the walls. 

This morning's coffee 

Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> 7:20am here and I am up. Buses are cancelled it is -25 without the windchill and it is too cold for the kids to wait for the buses.
> 
> So I am up early with nothing to do for the moment. Thought I would check in here and catch up before work.


Good morning Melody, busses and school canceled here too. It is even too cold for me today.

Have a good day at work.


----------



## gagesmom

Gage will be excited as he gets to stay home.

Unfortunately I have to go out today. I am working this morning. But as soon as I get home I am jumping in my jammies and curling up with Gage beside the wood stove. Then I will finish off my slipper.

Morning June. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> My husband & his younger brother are 10 months apart, they also were mistaken for twins many times. My boys are 6 yrs apart, I tell them it took me a long time to get stupid again as my oldest screamed for months on end. DH didn't want to try again after that experience, when he was 18 months it was discovered he had a hernia but by that time he thought t was normal to be carried & rocked for hours a day.


It's always distressing when a baby has a health problem since they can't tell us that they hurt. My sister who is 15 yrs younger than I and my oldest son both had colic and it seemed cried most of the day and night. They were held and rocked a lot since it seemed to quiet them It was such a relief when my other 3 didn't have it.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

I am thankful that my son never had colic, but my friends two kids did and I spent a night or two at their house just to give them a break and I sat up with them.


jknappva said:


> It's always distressing when a baby has a health problem since they can't tell us that they hurt. My sister who is 15 yrs younger than I and my oldest son both had colic and it seemed cried most of the day and night. They were held and rocked a lot since it seemed to quiet them It was such a relief when my other 3 didn't have it.
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom

I am off for now to grab a shower and get dressed. Off to work soon.

Love you all and see you later.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Oh ya and AZ I am definately going to look in the barn see what other treasures I can find. Maybe a sled. Who knows.
> Night Sandi- sleep well.


Mellie, since you're thinking of using the skates and a (possible) sled for a decoration, it reminded me that my sister did just that for her front porch last Christmas. Here's the picture she posted on her blog. Great minds think alike....
Junek


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Hi all, I am on page 84....so close to being caught up but just no energy to continue tonight.
> I have had an annoying cough for about 2.5 weeks, figured it was just allergy. This past weekend it got so much worse...coughing so hard my head would pound and I would vomit if I had recently eaten. Last night my throat started hurting so bad I could not sleep. So, this morning off to the doctor I went. Turns out I have a "deep bronchitis" and if I had waited any longer I would have pneumonia. That was a shock to my system. Anyway, a rocephin shot and 10 days of meds, I will be good as ever. While talking with the doc I mentioned my DGD having RSV recently and it helped her to decide which antibiotics to use. Good thing I am a chatterbox at times.
> 
> Anyway, I was keeping up with the reading and the news on Charlotte reduced me to tears. Such a sweet spirit.
> Mel, such good news on the apartment situation.
> Hugs to all as I am fading fast now.
> Until next time>>


So glad you didn't put off going to the dr. The pneumonia this year seems hard to shake off!
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Melody, busses and school canceled here too. It is even too cold for me today.
> 
> Have a good day at work.


Very cold here too, several states south of you. School cancelled for today. All the neighbors got out and shoveled yesterday...fun to see everyone especially the children who did not seem to mind the cold at all. It was a very powdery snow so our snowblower was useful. DH did our driveway and the next-door neighbor's....but there was more snow last night so it needs to be done again today....it has gotten colder today so I don't think the second pass will be as much fun....


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sandi! it has just been one of those days- tomorrow will be brighter!


Here are some pictures that I hope will cheer you up!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Dear Julie, I'm tagging on to June's post to send big hugs to you! I pray you feel comforted today and have an extra special day in spite of things. I don't know Charolette but I feel very sad that one of our members is not doing well. (((((Julie)))) nittergma


jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you're having a down day...I think we all have them at one time or another. But please share your sorrows with us....you know we'll help you carry them so they won't weigh so heavily on your lovely shoulders!! And I'm so sorry you can't get to the lawyer's this week...and missing Fale makes everything seem worse, I know. I think we all miss the strong arms of a husband when they're not around.
> Hugs, sister of my heart.
> Juenk


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> So tonight I just want to say that I love each and every one of you and I treasure you for who you are and the talents that you have and share with our "family". Feel the love and believe in yourself. You are a treasure to me and to others.


Pacer/Mary, your words tonight are so true for many of us. Our thoughts keep being drawn back to Charlotte and her imminent leave-taking and we are made even more aware that none of us is promised tomorrow.

We are capable of loving ourselves without becoming arrogant. If we cannot love ourselves and acknowledge our own gifts and talents, how can we love others as sisters of the heart and recognize their gifts and talents?

KPers, please don't undermine your own worth. Tim had a favorite song when he was so enthralled with Hannah Montana(Miley Cyrus's Disney channel program). One of the lines went this way: ''You've got a diamond inside of your heart.'' When he asked me what that means, I told him that it simply means that each one of us is very valuable in someone's eyes and heart.

Each of you has just such a diamond inside of your heart also. Let it shine out into your world. There are enough dark and mean-spirited people in our world. Please don't let them hide your light.

Do any of your remember learning the little song ''This little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine; let it shine. let it shine, let it shine"?

Let yours shine wherever you are right now.

Ohio Joy

Good night now. Be safe and know that you are loved by many.[/quote]

The line from the song that Tim liked reminds me of the song that one of our church band members sings. "I'm Just an Old Lump of Coal". One of the lines is "I'm going to polish until I'm 'blue-pure' perfect'....we're all diamonds in the rough and just need a little polishing that self love can give to be that 'blue pure perfect diamond'.
I think you can find the song on Utube. I know Johnny Cash did it...but his was so draggy that I like the one by another country singer better...can NOT think of his name.
We're all diamonds in the rough!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Rainy! I need to get my act together and head to the supermarket. DH has already been moaning that "there's nothing for my lunch" (this as he was making his breakfast :roll: ) and unfortunately he's probably right. I've been trying to eat from the freezer as it was bursting at the seams, but I've been so successful that it now resembles Mother Hubbard's cupboard! I just love shopping at the supermarket....not! The one we have here in town is hopeless, but I don't think I can be bothered to drive 20 minutes to the next (much better) one....maybe I will. Anyhow, enough wittering (no auto-correct, I don't mean withering!) I must stir my stumps and get moving. Talk to you all later.


I wonder where you ended up? Is the weather really getting you down?


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> for sure, new day, new blessings


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. More rain overnight, but this morning all the birds are busy at the feeders.
> 
> Sending hope, peace and love to you all...
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


Especially nice to see your snowdrops budding and out of the ground since we got one of our rare snowfalls last night and have much colder temperatures today!
Buddha is serene no matter the weather...if only we could be that way!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely snowdrops, Purple. I saw three at the same stage in the cottage garden on Saturday but they were absolutely dripping with rain. Nevertheless, our treasured sign of spring on the way.
> 
> I hope that today will be one that will make a lovely memory for granddaughter Cora and me. Tonight, we're off to the Riverdance 20 concert. This treat was to celebrate her getting through the selection tests that will determine the school she will attend from September. Cora is a keen Irish dancer so the show will have additional meaning for her. We're going to get all dressed up.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with Rick and Pontuf so much.


What a wonderful treat for you both!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you're having a down day...I think we all have them at one time or another. But please share your sorrows with us....you know we'll help you carry them so they won't weigh so heavily on your lovely shoulders!! And I'm so sorry you can't get to the lawyer's this week...and missing Fale makes everything seem worse, I know. I think we all miss the strong arms of a husband when they're not around.
> Hugs, sister of my heart.
> Juenk


And Fale would often just turn a hug into a quick waltz- I do miss his positive attitude to life. Who ever knows what lies around the corner? I had never anticipated this.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Melody, busses and school canceled here too. It is even too cold for me today.
> 
> Have a good day at work.


Hope your heating system is working well! So you have the teens at home? Anyone else? A day that is too cold for Caren! That has to be COLD.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Rainy! I need to get my act together and head to the supermarket. DH has already been moaning that "there's nothing for my lunch" (this as he was making his breakfast :roll: ) and unfortunately he's probably right. I've been trying to eat from the freezer as it was bursting at the seams, but I've been so successful that it now resembles Mother Hubbard's cupboard! I just love shopping at the supermarket....not! The one we have here in town is hopeless, but I don't think I can be bothered to drive 20 minutes to the next (much better) one....maybe I will. Anyhow, enough wittering (no auto-correct, I don't mean withering!) I must stir my stumps and get moving. Talk to you all later.


I don't like the supermarket shopping either, Kate. For the last year, my daughter has done it...after all, she's the one who cooks. If I want something specific, she'll get it. 
Unfortunately, I do shop online for things other than food. It's so darn easy so spend money online!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very cold Great Bend. Today it is -37C/-35F at 07:26. The schools are closed today do to the extreme cold. The winds have died down some but can still feel the clod through the walls.
> 
> This morning's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


Oh, Caren...that all looks so scrumptious!!! I wish I could dive into the pictures for a taste!
Stay warm...so glad they were smart enought oclose the schools!
junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Here are some pictures that I hope will cheer you up!
> Hugs,
> Junek


They are lovely pictures! Thanks June!
Have to go back to the dentist this morning- so that at least will get me out of the house- and Postie delivered a bundle of Scottish calendars from my cousin in Glasgow- I must ring her and say thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Dear Julie, I'm tagging on to June's post to send big hugs to you! I pray you feel comforted today and have an extra special day in spite of things. I don't know Charolette but I feel very sad that one of our members is not doing well. (((((Julie)))) nittergma


Thank you so much for the hug- I guess I knew when I mentioned that that someone would step into the breach- it is good that we can share how we are feeling.


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> Rainy! I need to get my act together and head to the supermarket. DH has already been moaning that "there's nothing for my lunch" (this as he was making his breakfast :roll: ) and unfortunately he's probably right./quote]
> 
> This made me laugh...my DH likes to replace empty or almost-empty boxes and then will announce later, in an injured voice, that we are out of graham crackers....or whatever. We have had many conversations about the need to note these items on the shopping list which is just a few steps away with a pen conveniently placed next to it....and how maddening it is to return from the store only to discover the empty box. Have learned to partially defeat him by buying doubles of certain items....and have now been married so long that sometimes I just have to laugh....


----------



## Lurker 2

A photo from my niece Lisa of a very favourite New Zealand beach- Mt Maunganui- which was seriously at risk from the grounding of a freighter 'Rena' on the Astrolabe Reef. The worst of the oil spill came in a little to the south- but typically the wildlife suffered, and fishing was very badly disrupted- this happened on the 5th October 2011, just as I was returning from my holiday in Gt Britain.
Thought it might warm up those of you finding the winter too cold today.


----------



## Bulldog

Melody,praying each day for more good news. This house and future home is out there just waiting for you and know it is will be fulfilled soon.
Spider (Linda), thinking of you this morning and praying for your health. A job for DH continues to be on prayer list.
I am in for the group hug!
Mary, your post was so well put with such love and conviction in every word. Thank you Sister of my Heart.
Tami, I went back and looked at your afghan again as it is just so pretty. Is that the Feather and Fan or what pattern is it?
Kathy, you have sure been traveling. Prayers always sent up for you and David.
Sandi it is so good to read your posts as I can hear that your heart is lighter since everything seems to be falling in place for Alan's care. I am so thrilled for you
Marilyn, I have you in my heart and as a prayer warrior am asking for the Great Physician to be present to guide the Medical Staff in giving you excellent care and for healing. We will be there in spirit with you tomorrow.

I am busy cleaning house this week, but trying to stay caught up.
Yesterday, Jim was asleep and I answered the door to a woman who told me she was with a new cleaning service and would just like to clean either two pieces of furniture or an area that had spots in my carpet. I let her in and gave them permission to do so and Jim came in from the bedroom. He was really nervous, especially since our friends were just shot. It turns out, they were demonstrating the Kirby Vacuum Cleaner. I continued to work in the kitchen (my den and kitchen are one long room) and Jim watched closely. I paid attention as much as I could.
Anyway Jim ended up buying me a Kirby vacuum cleaner. $
$1190. It shampoos floors, gets dust mites out of your mattress, has a special pet hair attachment, etc. I was floored as he just doesn't do things like this. It does seem that it would be good for my back...it is self propelled and all the added features would be big help. We both are concerned about it maybe being a scam, but the people just were so very nice and seemed so sincere. We will see. Now I have to read the book and learn to operate it. LOL!
Gotta get Jim some breakfast and get my chicken and dumplings made so I can clean. He leaves at noon today so I can clean a lot while he is out from under foot.
Will play more catchup later. I wish for you all a wonderful day....stat warm and safe...I Love You to the Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> There can never be too many hugs!!! {{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}
> Junek


I'm in


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Joy, such a simple note and so inspiring....it's a shame everyone in this world doesn't re-consider casting that first stone in any situation!! None of us are perfect. And we remember what happened to the last perfect person!
> God bless you!
> Junek


AMEN!!!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very cold Great Bend. Today it is -37C/-35F at 07:26. The schools are closed today do to the extreme cold. The winds have died down some but can still feel the clod through the walls.
> 
> This morning's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


Have my coffee and ready for breakfast, and such a lovely one too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just 5 min. by car from our house a little boy, 8 yrs., tried to save his relatives from a trailer fire. According to his aunt, he woke everyone up after the 4 yr. old woke screaming that his blanket was on fire. His grandfather was handicapped and when he realized his grandpa hadn't gotten out, he went back in to get him. So sad. He and his grandfather were found on the bed together and the great grandfather died too. There were 9 people in the trailer, way too many, but the grandfather had a good heart and his family needed help with having no job. The 8 yr. old wanted to be an artist and a hero. He sure was that. He saved 6 people. He was visiting since they had the day off school. He and his grandfather were best friends.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Here are some pictures that I hope will cheer you up!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Awesome photos, the sky is beautiful,


----------



## Silverowl

Here is a hug from me to all my friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from my niece Lisa of a very favourite New Zealand beach- Mt Maunganui- which was seriously at risk from the grounding of a freighter 'Rena' on the Astrolabe Reef. The worst of the oil spill came in a little to the south- but typically the wildlife suffered, and fishing was very badly disrupted- this happened on the 5th October 2011, just as I was returning from my holiday in Gt Britain.
> Thought it might warm up those of you finding the winter too cold today.


Brrrrrrrr....Thank you Julie. I sure needed something to warm me up. It is bitter, bitter cold and we have wind chill warning, so it will be even colder. This is supposed to last. I have to go out and go to the dentist, so not looking forward to it. Finished the hat for DH since he lost his other one. It won't be as warm as that fabulous thick and chunky Noro yarn was but it is wool, so it will be warm. It really isn't much, but it is functional and made my honey happy.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> There can never be too many hugs!!! {{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from my niece Lisa of a very favourite New Zealand beach- Mt Maunganui- which was seriously at risk from the grounding of a freighter 'Rena' on the Astrolabe Reef. The worst of the oil spill came in a little to the south- but typically the wildlife suffered, and fishing was very badly disrupted- this happened on the 5th October 2011, just as I was returning from my holiday in Gt Britain.
> Thought it might warm up those of you finding the winter too cold today.


Lovely, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Just 5 min. by car from our house a little boy, 8 yrs., tried to save his relatives from a trailer fire. According to his aunt, he woke everyone up after the 4 yr. old woke screaming that his blanket was on fire. His grandfather was handicapped and when he realized his grandpa hadn't gotten out, he went back in to get him. So sad. He and his grandfather were found on the bed together and the great grandfather died too. There were 9 people in the trailer, way too many, but the grandfather had a good heart and his family needed help with having no job. The 8 yr. old wanted to be an artist and a hero. He sure was that. He saved 6 people. He was visiting since they had the day off school. He and his grandfather were best friends.


  oh my, no words just prayers


----------



## Patches39

Silverowl said:


> Here is a hug from me to all my friends.


Thank you


----------



## ChrisEl

Bulldog said:


> Anyway Jim ended up buying me a Kirby vacuum cleaner...Betty


My mother had a Kirby vacuum which she just loved. It was a workhorse---lasted many, many years.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Brrrrrrrr....Thank you Julie. I sure needed something to warm me up. It is bitter, bitter cold and we have wind chill warning, so it will be even colder. This is supposed to last. I have to go out and go to the dentist, so not looking forward to it. Finished the hat for DH since he lost his other one. It won't be as warm as that fabulous thick and chunky Noro yarn was but it is wool, so it will be warm.


Cute,


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh no, another older person frozen. I remember going out in the car last winter and searching our neighborhood for an older man, but sadly we couldn't find him on time either. This is about the third older person that has gotten out of the house and frozen. This extreme heat in Australia and extreme cold here are so deadly.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

It must be a comfort to you that you have an affordable phone plan so you can at least have a conversation with family overseas. Sometimes just a short 'hello' an ease the loneliness.I have no one to call so I must rely on the tea party. If I could learn how to set up skipe I could see you all to talk and that would be nice.

Trisha



Lurker 2 said:


> They are lovely pictures! Thanks June!
> Have to go back to the dentist this morning- so that at least will get me out of the house- and Postie delivered a bundle of Scottish calendars from my cousin in Glasgow- I must ring her and say thank you!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> They are lovely pictures! Thanks June!
> Have to go back to the dentist this morning- so that at least will get me out of the house- and Postie delivered a bundle of Scottish calendars from my cousin in Glasgow- I must ring her and say thank you!


What a treat...you can look at your 'home' calendars and dream fo Scotland! She knows where your heart is!
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from my niece Lisa of a very favourite New Zealand beach- Mt Maunganui-
> Thought it might warm up those of you finding the winter too cold today.


Your photo is giving me a nice virtual vacation....thank you!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from my niece Lisa of a very favourite New Zealand beach- Mt Maunganui- which was seriously at risk from the grounding of a freighter 'Rena' on the Astrolabe Reef. The worst of the oil spill came in a little to the south- but typically the wildlife suffered, and fishing was very badly disrupted- this happened on the 5th October 2011, just as I was returning from my holiday in Gt Britain.
> Thought it might warm up those of you finding the winter too cold today.


It's always a treat to see your lovely 'tropical' pictures in the middle of winter....thank you.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, just checking in and going to try to get caught up from page 78-90whatever we are on now. Went to knit group this afternoon and managed to run my dpn up my hand, :shock: not too bad, only a little blood and thankfully it didn't go directly in, just up under a couple layers of skin. I was trying not to curse out loud though.
> I got a little bit done in the craft room, not much but, baby steps, sat down on the couch for a minute and managed to fall asleep. lol
> Well, I'm off to read.
> Hugs


Dangerous pointy thing we work with, glad its not too bad!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Just 5 min. by car from our house a little boy, 8 yrs., tried to save his relatives from a trailer fire. According to his aunt, he woke everyone up after the 4 yr. old woke screaming that his blanket was on fire. His grandfather was handicapped and when he realized his grandpa hadn't gotten out, he went back in to get him. So sad. He and his grandfather were found on the bed together and the great grandfather died too. There were 9 people in the trailer, way too many, but the grandfather had a good heart and his family needed help with having no job. The 8 yr. old wanted to be an artist and a hero. He sure was that. He saved 6 people. He was visiting since they had the day off school. He and his grandfather were best friends.


Oh, what a terrible thing to happen...my heart is just breaking....what a waste!! May God bless and comfort the family and friends of that little hero angel!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. More rain overnight, but this morning all the birds are busy at the feeders.
> 
> Sending hope, peace and love to you all...
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


Lovely to see flowers getting ready to bloom! I think we have a while yet before my crocus will be peaking out! Wind chill warnings here again, high of -4 tonight and tomorrow morning with wind chills of 25 to 30 below. brrrrrr


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Brrrrrrrr....Thank you Julie. I sure needed something to warm me up. It is bitter, bitter cold and we have wind chill warning, so it will be even colder. This is supposed to last. I have to go out and go to the dentist, so not looking forward to it. Finished the hat for DH since he lost his other one. It won't be as warm as that fabulous thick and chunky Noro yarn was but it is wool, so it will be warm. It really isn't much, but it is functional and made my honey happy.


I'm sure your DH really appreciates that new hat this morning....hope he can keep this one!
I know it must be miserably cold there in upstate NY.
We have the coldest temps we've had in a couple of years. I know compared to yours, it would seem almost like a heat wave. It dropped from +22F at 5:30am to +14F at 9:30am with a bright sun. I'm sure our wind chills are probably at a -2F or -3F. And we have one of our rare (for the last few winters, at least)snowfalls....a whole 2 or 3". I'm sure there's not a loaf of bread or gallon of milk left on the store shelves!LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> It must be a comfort to you that you have an affordable phone plan so you can at least have a conversation with family overseas. Sometimes just a short 'hello' an ease the loneliness.I have no one to call so I must rely on the tea party. If I could learn how to set up skipe I could see you all to talk and that would be nice.
> 
> Trisha


Trisha, please know that we are always here even if it's the written word and not spoken.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Mellie, since you're thinking of using the skates and a (possible) sled for a decoration, it reminded me that my sister did just that for her front porch last Christmas. Here's the picture she posted on her blog. Great minds think alike....
> Junek


What a good idea it is lovely.


----------



## Pup lover

Bulldog said:


> Melody,praying each day for more good news. This house and future home is out there just waiting for you and know it is will be fulfilled soon.
> Spider (Linda), thinking of you this morning and praying for your health. A job for DH continues to be on prayer list.
> I am in for the group hug!
> Mary, your post was so well put with such love and conviction in every word. Thank you Sister of my Heart.
> Tami, I went back and looked at your afghan again as it is just so pretty. Is that the Feather and Fan or what pattern is it?
> Kathy, you have sure been traveling. Prayers always sent up for you and David.
> Sandi it is so good to read your posts as I can hear that your heart is lighter since everything seems to be falling in place for Alan's care. I am so thrilled for you
> Marilyn, I have you in my heart and as a prayer warrior am asking for the Great Physician to be present to guide the Medical Staff in giving you excellent care and for healing. We will be there in spirit with you tomorrow.
> 
> I am busy cleaning house this week, but trying to stay caught up.
> Yesterday, Jim was asleep and I answered the door to a woman who told me she was with a new cleaning service and would just like to clean either two pieces of furniture or an area that had spots in my carpet. I let her in and gave them permission to do so and Jim came in from the bedroom. He was really nervous, especially since our friends were just shot. It turns out, they were demonstrating the Kirby Vacuum Cleaner. I continued to work in the kitchen (my den and kitchen are one long room) and Jim watched closely. I paid attention as much as I could.
> Anyway Jim ended up buying me a Kirby vacuum cleaner. $
> $1190. It shampoos floors, gets dust mites out of your mattress, has a special pet hair attachment, etc. I was floored as he just doesn't do things like this. It does seem that it would be good for my back...it is self propelled and all the added features would be big help. We both are concerned about it maybe being a scam, but the people just were so very nice and seemed so sincere. We will see. Now I have to read the book and learn to operate it. LOL!
> Gotta get Jim some breakfast and get my chicken and dumplings made so I can clean. He leaves at noon today so I can clean a lot while he is out from under foot.
> Will play more catchup later. I wish for you all a wonderful day....stat warm and safe...I Love You to the Moon and Back...Betty


Kirbys are wonderful vacuums! Mom had one for years n years, and we both loved it


----------



## Sorlenna

ChrisEl said:


> My mother had a Kirby vacuum which she just loved. It was a workhorse---lasted many, many years.


BFF just got one--says even her DH vacuums now! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pup lover

So sorry to hear about the fire and lives lost and the elderly people with the cold. The heat in the Southern hemisphere and everyone suffering there. I think our weather is becoming extremes in summer and winter and that there isnt much spring or fall anymore. 

Just heard on the radio that yesterday was National Hug Day 

returning the group hugs to everyone {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}

The conversations this week about self esteem have had me thinking a lot. 

Snowing here now, best get back to work.


----------



## NanaCaren

ChrisEl said:


> Very cold here too, several states south of you. School cancelled for today. All the neighbors got out and shoveled yesterday...fun to see everyone especially the children who did not seem to mind the cold at all. It was a very powdery snow so our snowblower was useful. DH did our driveway and the next-door neighbor's....but there was more snow last night so it needs to be done again today....it has gotten colder today so I don't think the second pass will be as much fun....


Everyone was out shoveling here too. Thank goodness there was not really any snow last night. I know it was cold as non of my vehicles would start this morning. It is warming up a bit so am hoping at least one will start a bit later today.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna, any pictures of puppies yet?


----------



## ChrisEl

Sorlenna said:


> BFF just got one--says even her DH vacuums now! :mrgreen:


Just remembered that we had a family joke---if my mother had to choose between the Kirby and my dad, we didn't know what the choice would be  The Kirby replaced a vacuum which had never worked very well and was awkward to use.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:
 

> Mellie, since you're thinking of using the skates and a (possible) sled for a decoration, it reminded me that my sister did just that for her front porch last Christmas. Here's the picture she posted on her blog. Great minds think alike....
> Junek


That looks great June. Just like the ones I saw but With different greenery. I've not seen those leaves before, here they had pine on it.


----------



## jheiens

Thank you, June and Patches, for your kind words. I was touched by Pacer's words and just felt that I needed to put my thoughts out there to share with several who seemed unsure that they could ever create anything as nice as the rest of the family here.

That idea is hogwash, ladies.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Here are some pictures that I hope will cheer you up!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you for sharing always a pleasure to see photos from others.


----------



## Designer1234

I had a post all typed up and forgot to save it - went looking for some info to post and lost it in space. Anyway--

((((((((((((((((( ))))))))))))))))))) I missed the group hug last night so here it is now.

I want to let you see what is happening - Gypsy Cream has sent me a picture of the special projects (2 of them) she designed for the KP members and our workshop which will be called

"Pandas big and small- designed especially for KP members"-by Gypsy Cream

I think they are outstanding -- By the way we posted a Workshop Happenings which was with the Daily Digest this morning with quite a bit of information 
about the classes.. 

I think her Pandas will give us all a lift as we are all feeling so sad about our dear friend Charlotte. I Imagine she would love them too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Just 5 min. by car from our house a little boy, 8 yrs., tried to save his relatives from a trailer fire. According to his aunt, he woke everyone up after the 4 yr. old woke screaming that his blanket was on fire. His grandfather was handicapped and when he realized his grandpa hadn't gotten out, he went back in to get him. So sad. He and his grandfather were found on the bed together and the great grandfather died too. There were 9 people in the trailer, way too many, but the grandfather had a good heart and his family needed help with having no job. The 8 yr. old wanted to be an artist and a hero. He sure was that. He saved 6 people. He was visiting since they had the day off school. He and his grandfather were best friends.


Oh deary me, I am so sorry this has happened, Angora. You need less sad news and more good news. Try not to take it too much to heart.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora, so terrible about the fire. What an amazing little boy he was. So sad. 
Great hat you made DH.

Valerie, I hope you have a good time at Riverdance, would love to see it live. I have watched on TV & they are amazing.

June & Purplefi, lovely photos, so nice to see something other than snow.
It will certainly be a while before any plants poke their nose out here

Julie, the beach photo makes me want to be there. So beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Here is a hug from me to all my friends.


Thank you Silverowl!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Brrrrrrrr....Thank you Julie. I sure needed something to warm me up. It is bitter, bitter cold and we have wind chill warning, so it will be even colder. This is supposed to last. I have to go out and go to the dentist, so not looking forward to it. Finished the hat for DH since he lost his other one. It won't be as warm as that fabulous thick and chunky Noro yarn was but it is wool, so it will be warm. It really isn't much, but it is functional and made my honey happy.


And lovely that it is the reverse colourway of your capelet!


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> It must be a comfort to you that you have an affordable phone plan so you can at least have a conversation with family overseas. Sometimes just a short 'hello' an ease the loneliness.I have no one to call so I must rely on the tea party. If I could learn how to set up skipe I could see you all to talk and that would be nice.
> 
> Trisha


To be honest I have been wondering if I should be economising on the phone plan- but I do enjoy it. Why not try googling skype and see what that tells you?- I am sure it is quite simple- and it would be lovely to talk!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sam, I can't post a direct link to the pattern. KP says message error, too much advertising for the blog spot it is found on. If you go to this KP post, and scroll thru it, the original poster posts a link to the pattern. This is a link to the post I found the pattern on.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-166806-1.html

I wonder how many hours it will take me to read 98+ pages of the tea party to catch up? LOL!

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> What a treat...you can look at your 'home' calendars and dream fo Scotland! She knows where your heart is!
> Junek


I have the pictures from so many calendars now- I hang them up in various spots around the house! Can't bring myself to throw them out!


----------



## Lurker 2

ChrisEl said:


> Your photo is giving me a nice virtual vacation....thank you!


That is what I had hoped!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's always a treat to see your lovely 'tropical' pictures in the middle of winter....thank you.
> Junek


Even if I don't get out to these places myself, at least I can share with you!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, those pandas are so cute. i"ll bet lots of people sign up for that workshop. I purchased one of gypsycreams patterns last fall & am working in the4 th bear for my nieces birthday in Feb. She will be 12 but when she saw the one I made for my granson for Christmas she wanted one too.

It is -29C this morning but is to warm up to 0 tomorrow & +6 on Friday with rain. This is too strange, we don't get this weather in Jan. 
Well, I better get something done. The. Grandkids are coming back later to stay until Friday at suppertime. 
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Thank you, June and Patches, for your kind words. I was touched by Pacer's words and just felt that I needed to put my thoughts out there to share with several who seemed unsure that they could ever create anything as nice as the rest of the family here.
> 
> That idea is hogwash, ladies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I wonder if hogwash is another term that has different meanings to us speakers of the one language? I would interpret it as 'bunkum', is that really what you mean, Joy?

Edit: I have read your post again, and think I get it now!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angora, so terrible about the fire. What an amazing little boy he was. So sad.
> Great hat you made DH.
> 
> Valerie, I hope you have a good time at Riverdance, would love to see it live. I have watched on TV & they are amazing.
> 
> June & Purplefi, lovely photos, so nice to see something other than snow.
> It will certainly be a while before any plants poke their nose out here
> 
> Julie, the beach photo makes me want to be there. So beautiful.


No harm in the reminder that it is always warm somewhere on the globe!


----------



## gottastch

busyworkerbee said:


> At the time, I worked at a soap maker and supplier. I also picked her brain as well as lots of internet research. Most of the recipes I found have small amounts of a lot of different oils. I went with a base soap recipe and added 2 of the oils at trace, not the beginning as I wanted the fullest effect of these oils. My dm also uses this and it makes her color differences look fantastic. Also love green apple scent for shampoos


Sounds lovely! I make a honey-oatmeal soap, for the body, with ground up old-fasioned rolled oats, honey and sweet almond oil that I put in at the time of trace


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Valerie, I was born in February and it was a very snowy year and my Nanna walked miles through the snow to bring my Mum a bunch of snowdrops for me, so they have a very special significancy. Every year now I get a little buch of snowdrops from DH.
> 
> I remember seeing Riverdance when they toured Britain. They were absolutely brilliant. Enjoy yourselves tonight. xx


My B-Day is in February too


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> The conversations this week about self esteem have had me thinking a lot.


Me, too...I've taken a lot of hits to the self-esteem over the years, and I'm fighting to get it back.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Sorlenna, any pictures of puppies yet?


She's just posting them now--will ask her if it's okay to share one here.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder where you ended up? Is the weather really getting you down?


I just went to the supermarket in town and it was quite quiet, so that wasn't as bad as expected. I've spent the afternoon watching 3 episodes of Blue Bloods that my DS downloaded for me and knitting on a baby dress for my friend's soon to arrive (beginning of February) new GD, so all in all a good afternoon! I bought a ready made moussaka too so that will make for an easy tea. The weather's just so much rain, but it's been mild and we haven't had any snow unlike some here, so I've nothing really to complain about.....but roll on spring and summer! Are you feeling any cheerier today? I know it isn't easy for you being apart from Fale, especially when you're not getting news of him either, and I wish there was something we could do. I'd take you to the lawyer if I just lived closer, but know that we're all thinking of you and that we've always got your back. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sassafras123

Nana Caren, so sorry your niece died. How sad. Love the story about what snowdrop mean to you. Love early spring flowers.

Sandi, How is Alan? Are the shots working?

Julie, beautiful beach pic. Reminded me of Jones Beach on Long Island, NY where we spent everyday in the summer.

Angora, So sad about 6 yr. old who died in fire. What a hero. Your DH's hat is lovely. Like the blue stripes against black wool. Hope dentist visit goes well.
hugs.

Going to book club, then walk Maya and tonight sangha. Good thing I made enough soup last night to have tonights dinner made.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 1:20pm and the errands for today are done. We got a call this morning saying we are approved for assistance from odsp for getting rent deposit paid. So we went in to town after that call and filled out the application and provided all the things we needed to. SO the application is done and submitted that I know of. Just waiting to see if we get approved for the apartment. I have had nothing but positive thinking in this situation and so far it has worked. That and all my prayer warriors here on kp .
> 
> While going through some things in Gregs dads old room I found these. Brought tears to Gregs eyes. He thought they had been lost. We have a photo(now packed) of him wearing them, with his dad out back on a home made rink his dad made.


Wonderful news on the assistance, hopefully you will hear very soon that you've gotten the apartment so that you can know for certain where you will be living. 
Oooh, little hockey skates, those are awesome! Wonderful that you found them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Bulldog - Betty that's great about the new vacuum cleaner if it makes it easier on your back. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if hogwash is another term that has different meanings to us speakers of the one language? I would interpret it as 'bunkum', is that really what you mean, Joy?
> 
> Edit: I have read your post again, and think I get it now!


Yes, Julie, that is exactly what it means.

Yea,I am about to bind off my first square. It seems that the pattern will work out exactly to the required measurement. And just think that it ONLY took 7 attempts to make it work at all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Just 5 min. by car from our house a little boy, 8 yrs., tried to save his relatives from a trailer fire. According to his aunt, he woke everyone up after the 4 yr. old woke screaming that his blanket was on fire. His grandfather was handicapped and when he realized his grandpa hadn't gotten out, he went back in to get him. So sad. He and his grandfather were found on the bed together and the great grandfather died too. There were 9 people in the trailer, way too many, but the grandfather had a good heart and his family needed help with having no job. The 8 yr. old wanted to be an artist and a hero. He sure was that. He saved 6 people. He was visiting since they had the day off school. He and his grandfather were best friends.


So sad, but what a brave little boy.


----------



## KateB

Silverowl said:


> Here is a hug from me to all my friends.


Right back at you!


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Brrrrrrrr....Thank you Julie. I sure needed something to warm me up. It is bitter, bitter cold and we have wind chill warning, so it will be even colder. This is supposed to last. I have to go out and go to the dentist, so not looking forward to it. Finished the hat for DH since he lost his other one. It won't be as warm as that fabulous thick and chunky Noro yarn was but it is wool, so it will be warm. It really isn't much, but it is functional and made my honey happy.


Great looking hat - here's hoping it doesn't go the way of the last one! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I just went to the supermarket in town and it was quite quiet, so that wasn't as bad as expected. I've spent the afternoon watching 3 episodes of Blue Bloods that my DS downloaded for me and knitting on a baby dress for my friend's soon to arrive (beginning of February) new GD, so all in all a good afternoon! I bought a ready made moussaka too so that will make for an easy tea. The weather's just so much rain, but it's been mild and we haven't had any snow unlike some here, so I've nothing really to complain about.....but roll on spring and summer! Are you feeling any cheerier today? I know it isn't easy for you being apart from Fale, especially when you're not getting news of him either, and I wish there was something we could do. I'd take you to the lawyer if I just lived closer, but know that we're all thinking of you and that we've always got your back. {{{hugs}}}


In my wildest dreams I think of moving back home- but I know I would now miss the heat- and besides I would need to win the Lotto! (and I never now buy tickets) 
Glad the shopping expedition was better than you had feared! Is it a good Moussaka? I did not really look at ready made when I was shopping in Glasgow- at that time of year we were buying the lovely strawberries, raspberries and other fruits, although I did have a hunt for mealy pudding, that was unsuccessful- we found one- but it was not what I remembered! I enjoyed lots of kippers too- there was a very good fish shop we went to in Glasgow.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Nana Caren, so sorry your niece died. How sad. Love the story about what snowdrop mean to you. Love early spring flowers.
> 
> Sandi, How is Alan? Are the shots working?
> 
> Julie, beautiful beach pic. Reminded me of Jones Beach on Long Island, NY where we spent everyday in the summer.
> 
> Angora, So sad about 6 yr. old who died in fire. What a hero. Your DH's hat is lovely. Like the blue stripes against black wool. Hope dentist visit goes well.
> hugs.
> 
> Going to book club, then walk Maya and tonight sangha. Good thing I made enough soup last night to have tonights dinner made.


I think it would be a little less crowded though!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236717-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

